# Picture Album Of Pakistan



## keyboardwarrior

I am starting this informative thread about positive side of pakistans past,present,future of culture,fashion,food,music,sports,entertainment industry,people( men or women), economy, architecture, famous personalities, education,places, religions,civilizations, science and technology in the field of I.T,medical,space and military. i will post random pictures with some description. i will try to update this thread time to time.i am not professional in making threads. some help from USMBers and positive comments will be appreciated.

P.S: This thread is not comparison with any country.Mods have right to delete this thread or posts if it breaches any USMB rules .I do not own these pictures.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Mazar-e-Quaid, Karachi.
*
Jinnah Mausoleum or the National Mausoleum refers to the tomb (Mazar) of the founder of Pakistan, Muhammad Ali Jinnah. It is an iconic symbol of Karachi throughout the world.

Architecture:

The Mausoleum building was designed by Yahya Merchant. It is made of white marble with curved Moorish arches and copper grills reset on an elevated 54 square meters platform. The mausoleum is located in a 53 hectare park and the size of the building is 75x75m on ground and 43m high, built on an 4m high platform. In each wall is placed an entrance. 15 successive fountains lead to the platform from one side and from all sides terraced avenues lead to the gates. The cool inner sanctum reflects the green of a four-tiered crystal chandelier gifted by the people of China. Around the mausoleum is a park fitted with strong beamed spot-lights which at night project light on the white mausoleum.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Pakistan Monument, (National Monument of Pakistan) Islamabad.
*
The Pakistan Monument in Islamabad, Pakistan, is a national monument representing the nation's four provinces and three territories. After a competition among many renowned architects, Arif Masood&#8217;s plan was selected for the final design. The blooming flower shape of the monument represents Pakistan's progress as a rapidly developing country. The four main petals of the monument represent the four provinces (Balochistan, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Punjab, and Sindh), while the three smaller petals represent the three territories (Gilgit-Baltistan, Azad Kashmir and the Federally Administered Tribal Areas). The Monument has been designed to reflect the culture and civilization of the country and depicts the story of the Pakistan Movement, dedicated to those who sacrificed themselves for future generations.

From air the monument looks like a star (center) and a crescent moon (formed by walls forming the petals), these represent the star and crescent on Pakistan's flag.

Structure.

The monument is located at the west viewpoint of the Shakarparian Hills, and is spread over a total area of 2.8 hectares. The high location makes the monument visible from across the twin cities of Islamabad and Rawalpindi. The foundation stone was laid on 25 May 2004 and the complex was completed by the end of 2006 for inauguration on 23 March 2007. The total cost incurred was more than Rs.580 million.

The structure comprises four blossoming flower petals, built of granite, representing the unity of Pakistani people. The inner walls of the petals are decorated with murals. The central platform is made in the shape of a five-pointed star which is surrounded by a water body. A metallic crescent surrounding the star is inscribed with sayings of Muhammad Ali Jinnah and poetry of Allama Iqbal.

Murals.

The murals on the inside of large petals are based on Islamic architecture, and were decorated by a team of artists led by Kausar Jahan and Zarar Haider Babri, who spent a total of 119,000 hours on the artwork.The first petal features the Malki Tombs, Shahjahan Mosque, Rohtas Fort, Gawadar, and Faisal Mosque. The second petal depicts the images of Quiad-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Fatima Jinnah, Minar-e-Pakistan, Badshahi Mosque, Shila Tunnel, Karakorum Highway and a group of cheering people at Jinnah's public appearance. The third petal reflects Allama Iqbal, the Shah Rukn-e-Alam's Tomb, Mahabat Khan Mosque, Indus Valley Civilization, Lahore Fort and Indus River Delta. The fourth petal comprises the images of Sheesh Mehal, Lahore, Shalamar Gardens, the Uch Sharif Tomb, Islamia College Peshawar, the Ziarat Residency, the Khyber Pass and a polo match.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*University of Karachi. (KU)*

The University of Karachi (or KU) is a public university located in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. It serves an on-campus student population of more than 24,000. According to the Higher Education Commission (HEC) of Pakistan, it is ranked among the top three universities of the country. In 2008 the university entered the THE-QS World University Rankings for the top 500 universities in the world.The University of Karachi holds a unique position in the country's educational system. As a respected research and reaching institution, it is committed to intellectual leadership, and to excellence in both developing knowledge and conveying that knowledge to its students. The University of Karachi meets the commitments to preserve knowledge through its instructional and research programs for higher level education.

History.
The University of Karachi was established through parliament as a Federal University in 1951. In 1962 its status was redefined as a university of the province of Sindh. On 23 October 1950 the Karachi University Act was passed and after an amendment in 1951 it was enacted. For the first two years, the University of Karachi remained as an examination University for the affiliated colleges.

In 1953 it started its teaching and research activities at two faculties of Arts and Science. Opened with an intake of 50 students, the university now has 53 Departments and 20 Research Centers and Institutes, under faculties of Arts, Science, Islamic Studies, Engineering, Law, Pharmacy, Management and Administrative Sciences and Medicine. The enrolment of regular students at the campus is around 28,000. There are about 1000 faculty members and more than 3000 supporting staff. On 18 January 1960 the university was shifted to the new campus on a plot of 1,279 acres (5.18 km2) located on the Country Club Road (now University Road), under the vice-chancellorship of Prof. Dr. Basheer Ahmad Hashmi, 23 June 1957 - 22 June 1961.

Campus.
The university campus is spread over 1,279 acres (5.18 km2) of land, situated 12 km away from the city center of Karachi. About four percent of the university's students are foreigners who come from 23 different countries in regions as diverse as Central Asia, South Asia, the Middle East and Europe. The university has a high standard of teaching, with many professors being well-known scholars and academics of international repute and possessing Ph.D. and D.Sc. degrees from abroad. In a short span of 40 years, the university has risen to acquire a high status in the field of education in Pakistan as well as regionally.


Research institutes and centres.

Applied Economics Research Centre
 Area Study Center for Europe
 Center of Excellence for Women Study
 Center of Excellence in Marine Biology
 Center for Molecular Genetics
 H.E.J. Research Institute of Chemistry
 Dr. Panjwani Center for Molecular Medicine
 Dr. A.Q. Khan Institute of Biotechnology and Genetic Engineering
 Institute of Clinical Psychology
 Institute of Environmental Studies
 Institute of Pharmaceutical Sciences
 Department of Main Communication Network (Nadeem Ahmed In-Charge MCN UoK

Institute of Marine Science
 National Center for Proteomics
 National Nematological Research Centre
 Pakistan Study Center
 Sheikh Zayed Islamic Research Centre
 Institute of Space and Planetary Astrophysics
 Institute for Sustainable Halophyte Utilization
 Marine Reference & Research Collection Center
 Department of Chemical Engineering
 Department of Zoology
 Department of Computer Science.































sheikh zayed islamic center karachi university


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Seaview, Clifton Beach, Karachi.
*
Clifton Beach or Seaview is a beach in Karachi, Pakistan located on the Arabian Sea. It is one of the neighborhoods of Clifton, Saddar Town. It was the world's most popular silver-sand beach and health resort during 20th century but in 2003 it was affected by an oil spill. The beach has attractions for families and tourists, including beachside horse rides, amusement parks, restaurants, and swimming in the Arabian Sea.

A gated residential area called Seaview Apartments lies close to a section of Clifton beach known as Seaview beach or simply "Seaview". Further ahead lies Darakhshan Villas which comprises residential townhouses and huts.

Another attraction in this area is the recently constructed Cineplex cinema for the people who reside in DHA and Clifton. Hollywood films are mostly screened here along with some selected Bollywood films. The cinemas are equipped with state-of-the-art facilities and other entertainment sections.

Soon as the sun sets,flood lights come up and the picnic continues till midnight.

The Defence Housing Authority is fighting erosion by badding more sand, which may change the shape and features of the beach.

Other beaches close to the city include Sandspit, Hawke's Bay, and Paradise Point (a sandstone rock promontory with a natural arch), sonehra point, french beach, cape Mount, Manora beach, but Clifton Beach is the most popular picnic destination in Karachi




























































































Dead Whale washed up at seaview:


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Port Fountain, Karachi.
*
The Port Fountain or Karachi Port Trust Fountain is located next to the northern rock of a series of islands known as the Oyster Rocks, off the Karachi Harbour. The fountain is the world's third tallest, and rises to height of 620 feet (190 m) when operating at full force. Ever since its inauguration on January 15, 2006, the fountain has been attracting visitors from all over Pakistan. The fountain structure and platform of 135 sq meters (15 m x 9m) is on 16 piles 18 metres deep. Two 835 horsepower (623 kW) turbine pumps deliver nearly 2000 litres of sea water per second at a velocity of 70 metres per second through specially designed 8-inch (200 mm) nozzles. The fountain was constructed at a cost of PKR 320 million (approximately $5.3 million US).

Because the fountain rises so high into the air, it is easily seen from many locations of the city. Many high rise apartments, buildings and surroundings overlook the fountain throughout the community at the beach. The column of water can be seen from several miles at sea. The fountain is located 1.4 km away from the beach to avoid spraying water onto beachside homes. Maximum vapours travel up to a radius of 500 feet (150 m) around the fountain. Eighteen flood lights of 400 watts illuminate the fountain at night.

In a TV program, Minister for ports and shipping Pakistan "Dr. Babur Ghauri" said, he is now planning to construct some fast food outlets and restaurants in the surroundings of the fountain. He said it will give a chance to visitors to watch the beauty of fountain closely and enjoy their meal more with sitting at the centre of the beach.

Clifton Oyster Rocks

The Clifton Oyster Rocks are a series of islets located off the coast of the Clifton neighbourhood of Karachi, Pakistan. Karachi city government decided to include the island as part of its plans to renovate the city. As part of these plans, the Port Fountain was constructed at the base of the northern island. It shoots water up to 620 feet in the air, and is the second-tallest fountain in the world.











Port Fountain











At Night:


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Bagh Ibne Qasim (Park) Karachi.
*
The Bagh Ibne Qasim meaning (Garden of the son of Qasim) is located in Clifton, Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. Inaugurated by President Pervez Musharraf on February 27, 2007, Pakistan's biggest park constructed under Clifton Beach Development Project on 130 acres (0.53 km2) of land. The old Toyland Theme Park has demolished and Bagh Ibne Qasim was built in its place. The park cost PKR 600 million and has been completed in 300 working days. More than 10 million people visited the park per year. Is also the largest family park in South Asia. This park was named as Bagh Ibne Qasim in memory of the 8th century Muslim conqueror Muhammad Bin Qasim.

Prior to the initiation of construction on Bagh-e-Ibne Qasim, 73 acres (300,000 m2) of land was freed from the grip of land grabbers. The entire Clifton beach, and the area now covered under the park. In June 2005, Sindh Governor Dr. Ishrat-ul-Ebad Khan took it upon himself to restore this major historical entertainment area to its original splendor. City Nazim Syed Mustafa Kamal also played a part in gifting the Jehangir Kothari Parade back to the people of Karachi.

For entertainment purposes of visitors, the park has a turtle pond, in addition to which it also has 24 state-of-the-art washrooms. In order to create an element of originality, the park also has 20 stone canopies. Moreover, hundreds of thousands of unique rose saplings have been planted throughout the park. The park will also feature fast food outlets able to accommodate 500 persons at a time. This park has various murals of dinosaurs that are extremely huge and add to the excitement on the faces of the visitors that come from various parts of Pakistan. This park overlooks the 90 meter Port Fountain of Karachi Port Trust (KPT) and thus adds to the beauty of the Clifton area.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Jinnah University for Women, Karachi.
*
Jinnah University for Women was founded in 1998 by an Act passed by the Provincial Assembly of Sindh and is recognized by the Higher Education Commission of Pakistan. The university has 20 departments offering graduate and postgraduate degree courses. The university is currently ranked by HEC as 'W' Category rankings.

Campus.

The Jinnah University campus is divided into five Blocks: Block A, Block B, Block C, Block D, Block E and Admissions section. These Blocks include an Auditorium with the capacity of 400 persons, lecture halls, classrooms, laboratories, museums, faculty rooms and seminar libraries. The university is located at Nazimabad, Karachi.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*A1 Team Pakistan.
*
A1 Team Pakistan is the Pakistani team of A1 Grand Prix, an international racing series.

Management.

In 2008/2009 season, the team is being run by Team Craft, bringing a high level of knowledge and expertise to A1 Team Pakistan.

Previously, A1 Team Pakistan was run by Super Nova Racing and Performance Racing.


History.

2008-09 season

Driver: Adam Khan

The 08/09 season saw wholesale changes not just at A1GP but within Team Pakistan. On September 10, 2008 Adam Khan was announced to hold the dual-role of race driver, and seat holder of A1 Team Pakistan for the 2008-09 season. replacing Arif Hussain who had successfully established A1 Team Pakistan.Team Craft took over the running of the team. The team has not yet participated in the season as Adam Khan is too big for the new Ferrari built chassis.

The chassis was eventually built ahead of Round 5 in Gauteng, however Khan did not race for undisclosed reasons. He did not race in Round 6 either due to a date clash with his ING Renault F1 Team demonstration driver duties, and did not compete in the final round.

2007-08 season

Driver: Adam Khan

A1 Team Pakistan allowed Khan to choose the racing team who would manage the car but despite this he was unable to change the fortunes of the struggling team. The team, selected by Khan, lacked the technical back up that other teams on the grid had, and were unable to do basics such as analysing lap data, holding Khan back. He was still able to pick up Team Pakistan&#8217;s one and only point of the season when he finished 10th in the sprint race in New Zealand.

2006-07 season

Driver: Nur B. Ali

Adam Khan left the team, and Nur Ali was recalled to race for Team Pakistan in their second season. Performance Racing took over the running of the team. Ali struggled throughout the season where he was off the pace in nearly every race, but he was able to capture a point when he finished 10th in South Africa in the feature race.

2005-06 season

Drivers: Adam Khan, Enrico Toccacelo

The launch of A1 Team Pakistan was one of the most spectacular, with the A1 Grand Prix Car being presented in front of the Lahore Fort, a UNESCO World Heritage site. Pakistan's President Pervez Musharraf was the star guest at the event, hosted by A1 Team Pakistan Chairman Arif Hussain and its Managing Director, Chaudry Salik Hussain. The team was to be run by Super Nova Racing.

Nur B. Ali was the first driver to be named in A1GP and had shown good form during pre-season testing, but was replaced with British born Adam Khan.

The Season started well. In the first race at Brands Hatch, Adam Khan qualified in 7th place and finished the sprint race in 8th. The feature race saw problems in the pit stop and saw Khan finish in 13th. However, despite being managed by the highly successful Super Nova Racing, things went downhill from there and not a single point was scored, until South Africa where Khan crashed during practice forcing him out until the final rounds in China. Here he was able to finish 5th in the feature race which resulted in Pakistan scoring a total of 10 points.

Enrico Toccacelo drove in South Africa for Team Pakistan as the team has already spent much time preparing for the race, also the management wished to not disappoint the Pakistani fans.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Taxila ,Rawalpindi.
*
Taxila is a town and an important archaeological site in the Rawalpindi District of the Punjab province in Pakistan. Taxila is situated about 32 km (20 mi) northwest of Islamabad Capital Territory and Rawalpindi in Punjab; just off the Grand Trunk Road. Taxila lies 549 metres (1,801 ft) above sea level. It was a part of India before Pakistan came into being after partition of India.

The city dates back to the Gandhara period and contains the ruins of the Gandh&#257;ran city of Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257; which was an important Hindu and Buddhist centre, and is still considered a place of religious and historical sanctity in those traditions. In 1980, Taxila was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site with multiple locations. In 2006 it was ranked as the top tourist destination in Pakistan by The Guardian newspaper.

References in texts.

Scattered references in later works indicate that Takshashila may have dated back to at least the 5th century BCE. Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257; is reputed to derive its name from Tak&#7779;a, who was the son of Bharata, the brother of Rama, and Mandavi. Legend has it that Tak&#7779;a ruled a kingdom called Tak&#7779;a Khanda, and founded the city of Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257;. According to another theory propounded by Damodar Dharmanand Kosambi, Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257; is related to Tak&#7779;aka, Sanskrit for "carpenter", and is an alternative name for the N&#257;gas of ancient India.

In the Great Hindu Epic Mah&#257;bh&#257;rata, the Kuru heir Parik&#7779;it was enthroned at Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257;.Traditionally, it is believed that the Mahabharata was first recited at Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257; by Vaishampayana, a disciple of Vyasa at the behest of the seer Vyasa himself, at the Sarpa Satra Yajna (Snake Sacrifice) of Parik&#7779;it's son Janamejaya.

Takshashila is also described in some detail in later J&#257;taka tales, written in Sri Lanka around the 5th century.The Chinese monk Faxian (also called Fa-Hien) writing of his visit to Taxila in 405 CE, mentions the kingdom of Takshasila (or Chu-cha-shi-lo) meaning "the severed Head". He says that this name was derived from an event in the life of Buddha because this is the place "where he gave his head to a man".Xuanzang (also called Hieun Tsang), another Chinese monk, visited Taxila in 630 and in 643, and he called the city as Ta-Cha-Shi-Lo. The city appears to have already been in ruins by his time. Taxila is called Taxiala in Ptolemy&#8217;s Geography.In the Historia Trium Regum (History of the Three Kings) composed by John of Hildesheim around 1375, the city is called Egrisilla.

Political history.

Historically, Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257; lay at the crossroads of three major trade routes:
1.The uttar&#257;patha, the northern road&#8212;the later Grand Trunk or GT Road &#8212; the royal road which connected Gandhara in the west to the kingdom of Magadha and its capital P&#257;&#7789;aliputra in the Ganges valley in the east.
 2.The northwestern route through Bactria, K&#257;pi&#347;a, and Pu&#7779;kal&#257;vat&#299;.
 3.The Sindu (English: Indus river) route from Kashmir and Central Asia, via &#346;ri nagara, Mansehra, and the Haripur valley across the Khunjerab Pass to the Silk Road in the north to the Indian Ocean in the south. The Khunjerab passes between Kashmir and Xinjiang&#8212;the current Karakoram highway&#8212;and was traversed in antiquity.

Owing to its strategic location, Taxila has changes hands many times over the centuries, with many empires vying for its control.

c. 518 BCE &#8211; Darius the Great annexes Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257; to the Persian Achaemenid Empire.
 326 BCE &#8211; Alexander the Great receives submission of King &#256;mbhi of Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257;, named Taxiles by Greek sources after his capital.
 321&#8211;317 BCE Chandragupta Maurya, founder of the Mauryan empire in eastern India, makes himself master of northern and northwestern India, including Panjab. Chandragupta Maurya's advisor Kautilya (also known as Chanakya) was a teacher at Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257;.
 During the reign of Chandragupta's grandson A&#347;oka, Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257; became a great Buddhist centre of learning. Nonetheless, Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257; was briefly the centre of a minor local rebellion, subdued only a few years after its onset.
 Ashoka encouraged trade by building roads, most notably a highway of more than 1,600 kilometers (1,000 miles) linking Pataliputra with Taxila.
 185 BCE &#8211; The last Maurya emperor, B&#7771;hadratha, is assassinated by his general, Pu&#7779;yamitra &#346;unga, during a parade of his troops.
 Early 2nd century BCE - Indo-Greeks build new capital, Sirkap, on the opposite bank of the river from Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257;. During this new period of Bactrian Greek rule, several dynasties (like Antialcidas) likely ruled from the city as their capital. During lulls in Greek rule, the city managed profitably on its own, to independently control several local trade guilds, who also minted most of the city's autonomous coinage.
 c. 90 BCE &#8211; The Indo-Scythian chief Maues overthrows the last Greek king of Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257;.
 c. 20 BCE &#8211; Gondophares, founder of the Indo-Parthian Kingdom, conquers Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257; and makes it his capital.
 c. 46 AD &#8211; Thomas the Apostle visits King Gondophares IV.
 76 &#8211; The date of and inscription found at Taxila of "Great King, King of Kings, Son of God, the Kushana" (maharaja rajatiraja devaputra Kushana).
 c. 460&#8211;470 CE &#8211; The Hephthalites sweep over Gandh&#257;ra and Panjab; and cause wholesale destruction of the Buddhist monasteries and stupas at Tak&#7779;a&#347;il&#257;, which never again recovers

Ancient centre of learning.

Takshashila became a noted centre of learning (including the religious teachings of Hinduism) at least several centuries BCE, and continued to attract students from around the old world until the destruction of the city in the 5th century. At its height, it has been suggested that Takshashila exerted a sort of "intellectual suzerainty" over other centres of learning in India., and its primary concern was not with elementary, but higher education.Generally, a student entered Takshashila at the age of sixteen. The Vedas, the ancient and the most revered Hindu scriptures, and the Eighteen Silpas or Arts, which included skills such as archery, hunting, and elephant lore, were taught, in addition to its law school, medical school, and school of military science. Students came to Takshashila from far-off places such as Kashi, Kosala and Magadha, in spite of the long and arduous journey they had to undergo, on account of the excellence of the learned teachers there, all recognized as authorities on their respective subjects.

Famous students and teachers.

Takshashila had great influence on the Hindu culture and Sanskrit language. It is perhaps best known because of its association with Chanakya, also known as Kautilya, the strategist who guided Chandragupta Maurya and assisted in the founding of the Mauryan empire. The Arthashastra (Sanskrit for The knowledge of Economics) of Chanakya, is said to have been composed in Takshashila itself. The Ayurvedic healer Charaka also studied at Taxila.He also started teaching at Taxila in the later period. The ancient grammarian P&#257;&#7751;ini, who codified the rules that would define Classical Sanskrit, has also been part of the community at Takshashila.
The institution is very significant in Buddhist tradition since it is believed that the Mah&#257;y&#257;na branch of Buddhism took shape there. Jivaka, the court physician of the Magadha emperor Bimbisara who once cured the Buddha, and the enlightened ruler of Kosala, Prasenajit, are some important personalities mentioned in Pali texts who studied at Takshashila.



Nature of education.

By some accounts, Taxilla was considered to be amongst the earliest universities in the world. Others do not consider it a university in the modern sense, in that the teachers living there may not have had official membership of particular colleges, and there did not seem to have existed purpose-built lecture halls and residential quarters in Takshashila in contrast to the later Nalanda University.

No external authorities like kings or local leaders subjected the scholastic activities at Takshashila to their control. Each teacher formed his own institution, enjoying complete autonomy in work, teaching as many students as he liked and teaching subjects he liked without conforming to any centralized syllabus. Study terminated when the teacher was satisfied with the student's level of achievement. In general, specialisation in a subject took around eight years, though this could be lengthened or shortened in accordance with the intellectual abilities and dedication of the student in question. In most cases the "schools" were located within the teachers' private houses, and at times students were advised to quit their studies if they were unable to fit into the social, intellectual and moral atmosphere there.

Knowledge was considered too sacred to be bartered for money, and hence any stipulation that fees ought to be paid was vigorously condemned. Financial support came from the society at large, as well as from rich merchants and wealthy parents. Though the number of students studying under a single Guru sometimes numbered in the hundreds, teachers did not deny education even if the student was poor; free boarding and lodging was provided, and students had to do manual work in the household. Paying students like princes were taught during the day; non-paying ones, at night. Guru Dakshina was usually expected at the completion of a student's studies, but it was essentially a mere token of respect and gratitude - many times being nothing more than a turban, a pair of sandals, or an umbrella. In cases of poor students being unable to afford even that, they could approach the king, who would then step in and provide something. Not providing a poor student a means to supply his Guru's Dakshina was considered the greatest slur on a King's reputation.

Examinations were treated as superfluous, and not considered part of the requirements to complete one's studies. The process of teaching was critical and thorough- unless one unit was mastered completely, the student was not allowed to proceed to the next. No convocations were held upon completion, and no written "degrees" were awarded, since it was believed that knowledge was its own reward. Using knowledge for earning a living or for any selfish end was considered sacrilegious.

Students arriving at Takshashila usually had completed their primary education at home (until the age of eight), and their secondary education in the Ashrams (between the ages of eight and twelve), and therefore came to Takshashila chiefly to reach the ends of knowledge in specific disciplines.Both theoretical and practical aspects of the subjects were taught, and particular care was taken to ensure competence of students in case of subjects like medicine, where improper practice could result in disaster. The list of subjects taught at Takshashila underwent many additions over the years, with even Greek being taught there after the Alexandrian conquests. Foreign savants were accorded as much importance as local teachers.

Ruins.

The British archaeologist Sir John Marshall conducted excavations over a period of twenty years in Taxila.

The ruins of Taxila contain buildings and Buddhist stupas located over a large area. The main ruins of Taxila are divided into three major cities, each belonging to a distinct time period.

The oldest of these is the Hathial area, which yielded surface shards similar to burnished red wares (or 'soapy red wares') recovered from early phases at Charsadda, and may date between the 6th century BCE and the late 2nd millennium BCE. Bhir Mound dates from the 6th century BCE. The second city of Taxila is located at Sirkap and was built by Greco-Bactrian kings in the 2nd century BCE. The third and last city of Taxila is at Sirsukh and relates to the Kushan rulers.

In addition to the ruins of the city, a number of buddhist monasteries and stupas also belong to the Taxila area. Some of the important ruins of this category include the ruins of the stupa at Dharmarajika, the monastery at Jaulian, the monastery at Mohra Muradu in addition to a number of stupas.

Taxila today.

Present day Taxila is one of the seven Tehsils (sub-district) of Rawalpindi District. It is spread over an undulating land in the periphery of the Pothohar Plateau of the Punjab. Situated just outside the capital Islamabad's territory and communicating with it through Tarnol pass of Margalla Hills.


Culture.
 
Taxila is a mix of wealthy urban and rustic rural environs. Urban residential areas are in the form of small neat and clean colonies populated by the workers of heavy industries, educational institutes and hospitals that are located in the area.

Nicholson's obelisk, a monument of British colonial era situated at the Grand Trunk road welcomes the travellers coming from Rawalpindi/Islamabad into Taxila. The monument was built by the British to pay tribute to Brigadier John Nicholson (1822&#8211;1857) an officer of the British Army who died in India during the Indian Rebellion of 1857, also known as the First War of Independence.

In addition to the ruins of Gandhara civilisation and ancient Buddhist/Hindu culture, relics of Mughal gardens and vestiges of historical Grand Trunk Road, which was built by Emperor Sher Shah Suri in 15th&#8211;16th centuries, are also found in Taxila region.

Industry.

The industries include heavy machine factories and industrial complex, Pakistan Ordnance Factories at Wah Cantt and the cement factory. Heavy Industries Taxila and Heavy Mechanical Complex are also based here. Small, cottage and household industries include stoneware, pottery and footwear. People try to relate the present day stoneware craft to the tradition of sculpture making that existed here before the advent of Islam.

Taxila Museum, dedicated mainly to the remains of Gandhara civilization, is also worth visiting. A hotel of the tourism department offers reasonably good services and hospitality to the tourists

Education.

The city has many educational institutes including HITEC University and the University of Engineering and Technology Taxila.

In March 2012, The Korea Herald published a news article on tourism in Pakistan, terming Pakistan as "a land of splendors" detailing on aspects of Pakistani landscape, culture and heritage.  M/s Gandhara Art and Culture from South Korea intends to establish a post-graduate university, Heritage University of Taxila (HUT), to revive the ancient educational excellence of Taxila and highlight Gandhara civilization.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Taxila Museum.
*
Taxila Museum is located at Taxila, Punjab, Pakistan.

Introduction Taxila Museum is situated in Taxila a tehsil of Rawalpindi. This is a site museum and its collection mainly comprises on Gandhara art. These sites at Taxila dated back to 600 BC and 700 BC.


History.

Construction of Taxila museum started in 1918, its foundation stone laid by Lord Chemsford, vicery of India in 1918. Construction was concluded in 1928 and the museum was opened for public by Sir Habibullah then the ministry for Education. Sir John Marshall who was going to be retired from the post of Director General of Archaeological survey of India in 1928, could not complete its original plan. The government of Pakistan constructed the northern gallery in 1998.

Collection and displays.

There are 4000 objects displayed, including stone, stucco, terracotta, silver, gold, iron and semiprecious stones. Mainly the display consists of objects from the period 600 B.C to 500 AD. Buddhist, Hindu and Jain religions are well represented through these objects discovered from three ancient cities and more than two dozen buddhist stupas and monasteries and Greek temples.

Gandharan art.

Taxila Museum has one of the most significant and comprehensive collections of stone Buddhist sculpture from the first to the seventh centuries in Pakistan (known as Gandharan art. The core of the collection comes from excavated sites in the Taxila Valley, partiuclary the excations of John Marshall. Other objects come from excavated sites elsewhere in Gandhanra, from donations such as Ram Das Collection, or from material confiscated by the police and custom authorities. The whole collection contains more than 1400 objects, and 409 have been published.

Numismatic collection.

Taxila Museum is a site museum and is the repository for the majority of the numismatic material found during archaeological work in Taxila. Digging began in 1917 under John Marshall, then director of the Archaeological Survey of India, and continued until 1934. Since those excavations work has continued to the present day. The museum contains a large collection of coins from the period of the Indo-Greeks to the late Kushans. Some of these are published in Marshall's original excavation reports, and an ongoing project exists to publish the full collection.

Inside Texila Museum.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Jasminum officinale. (National Flower of Pakistan)
*
Jasminum officinale, known as the common jasmine or just jasmine, is a species of flowering plant in the olive family Oleaceae, native to the Caucasus, northern Iran, Afghanistan, the Himalayas and western China. It is also known as poet's jasmine or jessamine, and is particularly valued by gardeners throughout the temperate world for the intense fragrance of its flowers in summer.

Culture.

It is widely recognised as the National flower of Pakistan.


Description.

It is a vigorous, twining, deciduous climber with sharply pointed pinnate leaves and clusters of starry, pure white flowers in summer, which are the source of its heady scent.

Garden history.

Jasminum officinale is so ancient in cultivation that its country of origin, though somewhere in Central Asia, is not certain. H.L. Li, The Garden Flowers of China,notes that in the third century CE, jasmines identifiable as J. officinale and J. sambac were recorded among "foreign" plants in Chinese texts, and that in ninth century Chinese texts J. officinale was said to come from Byzantium. Its Chinese name, Yeh-hsi-ming is a version of the Persian and Arabic name.

Its entry into European gardens was most likely through the Arab-Norman culture of Sicily, but, as the garden historian John Harvey has said, "surprisingly little is known, historically or archaeologically, of the cultural life of pre-Norman Sicily". In the mid-14th century the Florentine Boccaccio in his Decameron describes a walled garden in which "the sides of the alleys were all, as it were, walled in with roses white and red and jasmine; insomuch that there was no part of the garden but one might walk there not merely in the morning but at high noon in grateful shade.Jasmine water also features in the story of Salabaetto in the Decameron.Jasminum officinale, "of the household office" where perfumes were distilled, was so thoroughly naturalized that Linnaeus thought it was native to Switzerland.[8] As a garden plant in London it features in William Turner's Names of Herbes, 1548.

Double forms, here as among many flowers, were treasured in the 16th and 17th centuries.

Medical uses.


Jasminum officinale is also used as an essential oil in aromatherapy. It is specifically used in dermatology as either an antiseptic or anti-inflammatory agent.  Jasminum officinale L. var. grandiflorum is a folk medicine used for the treatment of hepatitis in south of China. It has shown anti-viral activity in vitro. The effect of an aqueous extract of fresh floral buds of Jasminum officinale var. grandiflorum Linn. has been studied on female fertility in rats. The extract produced a significant decrease in serum progesterone levels.

Jasmine absolute is known as the 'King of Oils', and its heavy, sweet scent is loved by most people. The flowers release their perfume at dusk, so flowers are picked at night and a tiny amount of oil is obtained by solvent extraction. The result is a very expensive oil, but it can be used in low concentrations so it is not that uneconomic to use it in products.

The aroma of jasmine is described as calming and soothing without being soporific, and is indicated for depression and stress - as well as some respiratory conditions. It is indicated for sensitive skin conditions too. But mostly jasmine has a reputation as an aphrodisiac and used for all kinds of sexual problems.

Safety: This oil can cause irritation in some people if used too frequently or in high concentrations, so use with caution, preferably in low concentrations. A major component of jasmine is benzyl acetate (~25%) which is known to be absorbed through the skin and known to be an allergic sensitiser. Those who show allergies to spicy food, perfumes and cosmetics are most likely to react. However, the power of the scent is such that only tiny amounts are required anyway.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS)
*
The Lahore University of Management Sciences, or LUMS, is a residential research university located in Lahore, Pakistan. LUMS was established in 1984 by a group of industrialists and professionals belonging to some of Pakistan's private and public sector corporations. According to the Higher Education Commission of Pakistan, LUMS is the top ranked Pakistani university among institutions that offer degrees in Business Management and Information Technology in South Asia. In 2011 Pakistani intellectual Dr. Adil Najam was appointed the third Vice Chancellor of the university.

History.

The university was granted a charter by the Government of Pakistan in March 1985. The LUMS Board of Trustees comprises members of the domestic business community, academics, and government representatives. The principal functions of the board are to set policy guidelines and to review the operations of the university. The Board of Governors, as the sponsor of LUMS, raises funds necessary for the university's operation and maintenance.

In 1986, a business school by the name of Lahore Business School was established for an MBA Programme. Later the school was renamed and is known as Suleman Dawood Business School.[After the construction of current campus, LUMS started undergraduate programmes in Economics and Computer Sciences in 1994. In 1996, the School of Arts and Science was introduced to oversee the undergraduate programmes. Master Programmes in Economics, Computer Sciences and Computer Engineering were introduced, followed by doctoral programmes in Computer Sciences, Computer Engineering and Mathematics. A five-year BA-LL.B degree was also added in 2005.

LUMS established the School of Humanities, Social Sciences and Law (SHSSL) to oversee the Social Sciences, Economics and Law departments. The School of Sciences and Engineering, for the disciplines of Mathematics, Computer Science and Computer Engineering, was established in 2008.

Research at LUMS.

The Suleman Dawood School of Business has produced more than 600 case studies and has published one of Asia's leading case research journals. Case studies written at LUMS are now used in universities across the world, including MBA programs in other Pakistani universities. In 2011, a case study written by LUMS Professors Shazib Shaikh and Zahoor Hassan won the Ruth Greene Memorial Award of the North American Case Research Association (NACRA)for the best case written outside North America.The faculty at the LUMS School of Humanities, Social Sciences and Law (SHSSL) have produced 50 books in the last few years. The LUMS School of Science and Engineering has published in international journals in Chemistry, Biology, Mathematics, Physics, Computer Science and Electrical Engineering. In 2011 Professor Basit Yameen of the LUMS School of Science and Engineering won the Alexander von Humboldt Fellowship for his work on molecular biology.

National Outreach Programme.

LUMS has launched a National Outreach Programme to reach out to bright students from underprivileged areas of Pakistan. Under this initiative, induction of selected candidates into the academic programs will be facilitated by preparation for the University&#8217;s admission criteria and then by provision of full financial assistance to those who qualify. Many students are admitted in LUMS on the basis of NOP. There are also a number of scholarships which are offered on need/academic achievement basis. A preliminary evaluation test is used to screen bright students from the underprivileged areas of Pakistan, which are then given training at LUMS for the common admission test.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Snow Leopard (State Animal/Predator of Pakistan)*


The snow leopard (Panthera uncia or Uncia uncia) is a moderately large cat native to the mountain ranges of Central Asia. The classification of this species has been subject to change and as of 2000 it is still classified as Uncia uncia by MSW3.and CITES Appendix I. However with more recent genetic studies, the snow leopard is now generally considered as Panthera uncia and classified as such by IUCN. Classically, two subspecies have been attributed but genetic differences between the two have not been settled. The snow leopard is listed on the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species as globally Endangered (EN).

Snow leopards occupy alpine and subalpine areas generally 3,350 and 6,700 metres (10,990 and 22,000 ft) above sea level in Central Asia. The Snow Leopard Survival Strategy (McCarthy et al. 2003, Table II) compiled national snow leopard population estimates, updating the work of Fox (1994). Many of the estimates are acknowledged to be rough and out of date, but the total estimated population is 4,080&#8211;6,590.However, the global snow leopard effective population size (those likely to reproduce) is suspected to be fewer than 2,500 (50% of the total population, or 2,040&#8211;3,295).

Snow Leopard is the State Animal/Predator of Pakistan.


Description

Snow leopards are slightly smaller than the other big cats but, like them, exhibit a range of sizes, generally weighing between 27 and 55 kg (60 and 120 lb), with an occasional large male reaching 75 kg (170 lb) and small female of under 25 kg (55 lb).[11][12] They have a relatively short body, measuring in length from the head to the base of the tail 75 to 130 centimetres (30 to 50 in). However, the tail is quite long, at 80 to 100 cm (31 to 39 in), with only the domestic-cat-sized marbled cat being relatively longer tailed.They are stocky and short-legged big cats, standing about 60 cm (24 in) at the shoulder.

Snow leopards have long thick fur, and their base colour varies from smoky gray to yellowish tan, with whitish underparts. They have dark grey to black open rosettes on their body with small spots of the same color on their heads and larger spots on their legs and tail. Unusually among cats, their eyes are pale green or grey in colour.

Ecology

The snow leopard is currently restricted to Asia in Afghanistan, Bhutan, China, India, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Nepal, Pakistan, Russia, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, and possibly also to Myanmar.

Its geographic distribution runs from the Hindu Kush in eastern Afghanistan and the Syr Darya through the mountains of Pamir Mountains, Tian Shan, Karakoram, Kashmir, Kunlun, and the Himalaya to southern Siberia, where the range covers the Russian Altai mountains, Sayan, Tannu-Ola mountains and the mountains to the west of Lake Baikal. In Mongolia, it is found in the Mongolian and Gobi Altai and the Khangai Mountains. In Tibet it is found up to the Altyn-Tagh in the north.

Estimated Population of Snow leopards in Pakistan between 200-420.
There are also 600&#8211;700 snow leopards in zoos around the world.

Source:
List of mammals of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

National Symbols of Pakistan :: Ministry of Information, Broadcasting & National Heritage (National Heritage & Integration Wing) :: Government of Pakistan.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Markhor (Capra falconeri) (National Animal of Pakistan)*

The markhor (Capra falconeri) is a large species of wild goat that is found in northeastern Afghanistan, Pakistan (Gilgit-Baltistan, northern and central Pakistan), some parts of Jammu and Kashmir, southern Tajikistan and southern Uzbekistan. The species is classed by the IUCN as Endangered, as there are fewer than 2,500 mature individuals and the numbers have continued to decline by an estimated 20% over two generations.The markhor is the national animal of Pakistan.



Etymology.

The colloquial name is thought by some to be derived from the Persian word mar, meaning snake, and khor, meaning "eater", which is sometimes interpreted to either represent the species' ability to kill snakes, or as a reference to its corkscrewing horns, which are somewhat reminiscent of coiling snakes.According to folklore, the markhor has the ability to kill a snake and eat it. Thereafter, while chewing the cud, a foam-like substance comes out of its mouth which drops on the ground and dries. This foam-like substance is sought after by the local people, who believe it is useful in extracting snake poison from snake bitten wounds.


description

Markhor stand 65 to 115 centimetres (26 to 45 in) at the shoulder, 132 to 186 centimetres (52 to 73 in) in length and weigh from 32 to 110 kilograms (71 to 240 lb). They have the highest maximum shoulder height among the species in the genus Capra, but is surpassed in length and weight by the Siberian ibex. The coat is of a grizzled, light brown to black colour, and is smooth and short in summer, while growing longer and thicker in winter. The fur of the lower legs is black and white.

Conservation status

The International Union for the Conservation of Nature and Natural Resources has classified the markhor as an endangered species, meaning it is in danger of facing extinction in the near future if conservation efforts are not maintained. There have been different estimates as to how many markhors exist but a global estimate put the number at less than 2,500 mature individuals.

In culture


The markhor is the national animal of Pakistan. It was one of the 72 animals features on the WWF Conservation Coin Collection in 1976.

Source:
List of mammals of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

National Symbols of Pakistan :: Ministry of Information, Broadcasting & National Heritage (National Heritage & Integration Wing) :: Government of Pakistan.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Khewra Salt Mine,Khewra.*

The Khewra Salt Mine (or Mayo Salt Mine) is located in Khewra, north of Pind Dadan Khan, an administrative subdivision of Jhelum District, Punjab, Pakistan. It is Pakistan's largest and oldest salt mine and the world's second largest.It is a major tourist attaction, drawing up to 250,000 visitors a year. Its history dates back to its discovery by Alexander's troops in 320 BC, but it started trading in the Mughal era. The main tunnel at ground level was developed by Dr. H. Warth, a mining engineer, in 1872, during British rule. After partition the Pakistan Mineral Development Corporation took over the mine, which still remains the largest source of salt in the country, producing more than 350,000 tons per annum of about 99% pure halite. Estimates of the reserves of salt in the mine vary from 82 million tons to 600 million tons.

History

The Khewra Salt Mine is also known as Mayo Salt Mine, in honour of Lord Mayo, who visited it as Viceroy of India. The mine is a part of a salt range that originated about 800 million years ago, when evaporation of a shallow sea followed by geological movement formed a salt range that stretched for about 300 kilometers. The salt reserves at Khewra were discovered when Alexander the Great crossed the Jhelum and Mianwali region during his Indian campaign. 

Location

Khewra Salt Mine is situated in Pind Dadan Khan Tehsil of Jhelum District. Located about 200 km from Islamabad and Lahore, it is accessed via the M2 motorway, about 30 kilometers off the Lilla interchange while going towards Pind Dadan Khan on the Lilla road.The mine is in mountains that are part of a salt range, a mineral-rich mountain system extending about 200 km from the Jehlum river south of Pothohar Plateau to where the Jehlum river joins the Indus river.Khewra mine is about 945 feet above sea level and about 2400 feet into the mountain from the mine entrance. The underground mine covers an area of 110 km2.

Production

Estimates of the total reserves of salt in the mines range from 82 million tons to 600 million tons. In raw form it contains negligible amounts of Calcium, Magnesium, Potassium, Sulfates and moisture, with Iron, Zinc, Copper, Manganese, Chromium and Lead as trace elements. Salt from Khewra, also known as Himalayan salt, is red, pink, off-white or transparent. In the early years of British rule, the Khewra mine produced about 28,000 to 30,000 tons per annum; it increased to about 187,400 tons per annum for the five fiscal years ending 1946&#8211;7 and to 136,824 tons for the two years ending 1949&#8211;50 with the systematic working introduced by Dr H. Warth. The mine's output was reported in 2003 to be 385,000 tons of salt per annum, which amounts to almost half of Pakistan's total production of rock salt.At that rate of output, the tunnel would be expected to last for another 350 years.

The mine comprises nineteen stories, of which eleven are below ground. From the entrance, the mine extends about 2440 ft into the mountains, and the total length of its tunnels is about 40 km.Quarrying is done using the room and pillar method, mining only half of the salt and leaving the remaining half to support what is above. The temperature inside the mine remains about 18&#8211;20 °C throughout the year. A railway track laid during the British era is used to bring salt out of the mine in rail cars.

Himalayan salt is Pakistan's best known rock salt. It is used for cooking, as bath salt, as brine and as a raw material for many industries, including a soda ash plant set up by AkzoNobel in 1940.Salt from Khewra mine is also used to make decorative items like lamps, vases, ashtrays and statues,which are exported to the United States, India and many European countries. The use of rock salt to make artistic and decorative items started during the Mughal era, when many craftsman made tableware and decorations from it. Warth introduced the use of a lathe to cut out art pieces from the rock salt, as he found it similar to gypsum in physical characteristics.

In 2008 the Government of Pakistan decided to sell off seventeen profitable organizations including Khewra salt mines, but the plan was shelved. The mine is now operated by the Pakistan Mineral Development Corporation, a government department.


Tourism

Khewra Salt Mine is a major tourist attraction, with around 250,000 visitors a year, earning it considerable revenue. Visitors are taken into the mine on a train.There are numerous pools of salty water inside. The Badshahi Mosque was built in the mining tunnels with multi-colored salt bricks about fifty years ago. Other artistic carvings in the mine include a replica of Minar-e-Pakistan, a statue of Allama Iqbal, an accumulation of crystals that form the name of Muhammad in Urdu script, a model of the Great Wall of China and another of the Mall Road of Murree. In 2003 two phases of development of tourist facilities and attractions were carried out, at a total cost of 9 million rupees. A clinical ward with 20 beds was established in 2007, costing 10 million rupees, for the treatment of asthma and other respiratory diseases using salt therapy. The "Visit Pakistan Year 2007" event included a train safari visit of Khewra Salt Mine.In February 2011 Pakistan railways started operating special trains for tourists from Lahore and Rawalpindi to Khewra. For this purpose the railway station of Khewra was refurbished with the help of a private firm.

Other visitor attractions in the mine include the 75-meter-high Assembly Hall; Pul-Saraat, a salt bridge with no pillars over an 80-foot-deep brine pond; Sheesh Mahal (Palace of Mirrors), where salt crystals are light pink; and a cafe.


Other projects

The Pakistan Mineral Development Corporation established the Mine Survey Institute at Khewra in 1971.[6] The institute conducts mine surveys, organizes mining-related courses for the miners and has establishes the Khewra Model High School and the Khewra Women College. More recently the miners won an important environmental case against the mining company for the provision of unpolluted drinking water. The water available to the residents of Khewra had been polluted by salt, coal and other nearby mining activity. This case is internationally recognised as important with regard to the relationship between humanity and the environment.

In 2003, while the Government of Pakistan was looking for ways to increase the country's strategic store of oil to 90 days, the PMDC put forward a proposal to use the Khewra mines to store strategic oil reserves. Scientific reports confirmed the feasibility of this proposal, but it was turned down.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*University of Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJKU) * 

The University of Azad Jammu and Kashmir is a university at Muzaffarabad, Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Pakistan. It was established in 1980 and is currently ranked at No.14 in HEC ranking of General category universities in Pakistan.

The University of Azad Jammu and Kashmir is a multi-campus, multi-discipline university.The University of Azad Jammu and Kashmir has been making steady progress in both academic and administrative domains. During the 2005 earthquake, most of the buildings at the Muzaffarabad and Rawalakot campuses were destroyed, but new buildings equipped with modern facilities are now under construction, and new research programmes have already been launched.

Location

University has three campuses: Muzaffarabad, Rawalakot and Kotli. 

Muzaffarabad is the capital of Azad Kashmir, Pakistan. It is located in Muzaffarabad District on the banks of the Jhelum and Neelum rivers. The city is 138 kilometres from Rawalpindi  and Islamabad  and about 76 kilometres from Abbottabad. Cradled by lofty mountains, Muzaffarabad reflects a blend of various cultures and languages. The main language is a form of Hindko. 

Rawalkot, the district headquarter, is situated in the heart of district Poonch. is one of the many beautiful valleys of Kashmir, located approximately 80 kilometers from Rawalpindi  and Islamabad. During summer the place becomes full of the green grass and beautiful flowers including many varieties of roses.

Kotli, the District Headquarter, is at a distance of 141 kilometers from Rawalpindi /Islamabad. The Kotli  campus has a well stocked air conditioned library in the premises of the faculty with a large collection of books on different subjects, reference books, magazines, periodicals, and Journals. The campus houses one of the largest and the most modern Computer Lab for students.

Faculties


Faculty of Adminstrative Sciences 
Faculty of Agriculture Sciences 
Faculty of Arts 
Faculty of Sciences 

Facilities and Resources


Information Services:

The Central Library is well stocked with books, journals and related materials and 31,000 online research journals. The University has now been linked to International Network for Scientific Publications (INASP), providing access to over 11,600 peer-reviewed full text online international academic journals and more than 20,000 abstracts from some of the world's top publishing houses. Attached with the central Library the &#8220;Kashmir Information Resource Centre&#8221; (KIRC) has a good collection of printed/electronic material on Kashmir.

Transport:

Since the University of Azad Jammu & Kashmir is a multi-campus university. It has its own arrangements for travel to the different campuses. Many buses are running on the roads between the campuses according to the schedule fixed from time to time by the Transport Committee.

Club & Societies:

University has numerous clubs and societies promoting extra-curricular activities. Some of them are: Students council literary, Debating society, Culture Dramatic and Environment Society, Media club, Adventure Club, Art and Design Society and sports Society.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Gurudwara Janam Asthan Nankana Sahib*

Gurdwara Janam Asthan is a prominent gurdwara in Sikhism, built by Maharaja Ranjit Singh in the 19th century to mark the birthplace of the founder of Sikhism, Guru Nanak Dev. It is situated on the site of his parental home in R&#257;i Bhoi K&#299; Talva&#7751;&#7693;&#299;, now called Nankana Sahib, near Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan.

Nankana Sahib is a city and capital of Nankana Sahib District in the Punjab province of Pakistan. It is named after the first guru of the Sikhs, Nanak, the other figure in Sikhism apart from Kabir who was born here, so it is a city of high historic and religious value and is a popular pilgrimage site for Sikhs from all over the world. It is located about 80 kilometers south west of Lahore and about 75 kilometres east of Faisalabad.

History

Previously the township was known as Rai-Bhoi-Di-Talwandi and was renamed after the birth of Nanak Dev. The Janam Asthan Gurdwara Nankana Sahib, originally constructed in around 1600 CE was renovated in the years 1819&#8211;20 CE by Gian-Punjab Maharaja Jassa Singh Ramgarhia The Sikh Conference of Panjab, Jammu and Kashmir, Peshawar, Kangra and Hazara.

During the Akali movement, on 20 February 1921, Narain Das, the Udasi mahant (clergy) of the gurdwara at Nankana Sahib, ordered his men to fire on Akali protesters, leading to the Nankana massacre. The firing was widely condemned, and an agitation was launched until the control of this historic Janam Asthan Gurdwara was restored to the Sikhs.Again in the 1930s and 40's the Sikhs added more buildings and more architectural design.

The area around Nankana Sahib was formerly a tehsil of Sheikhupura District. In May 2005, the provincial government decided to raise the status of Nankana Sahib to that of a district as a way of promoting development in the area.

The development of Nankana Sahib, the birthplace of Guru Nanak Dev in Pakistan is one of the numerous projects by Punjab Government. The work of development of Nankana Sahib Resort to host and entertain local and international visitors is almost complete. According to reports, there are plans to construct a 100 Acre University as well as hospitals and health care facilities by the descendents of Rai Bular. 

In 2007, the Pakistan government announced a plan to set up a university on Sikh religion and culture at Nankana Sahib, the birthplace of Guru Nanak. "The international Guru Nanak University planned at Nankana Sahib would have the best architecture, curricula and research centre on Sikh religion and culture", Chairman of Pakistan's Evacuee Trust Property Board (ETPB), Gen (Retd) Zulfikar Ali Khan, said.































































At Night:


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*University of the Punjab,Lahore. (PU)*

The University of the Punjab (informally Punjab University or PU) is a public sector university primarily located in Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan. The university is the oldest and largest in Pakistan, having been formally established with the convening of the first meeting of its Senate in October 1882 at Simla. It was also the fourth university to be established by the British colonial authorities on the Indian subcontinent (the first three universities were established in Calcutta, Bombay, and Madras).

Punjab University comprises five campuses including the Quaid-i-Azam Campus and Allama Iqbal Campus, both of which are located in Lahore, with additional sites in Gujranwala, Jhelum and Khanspur. It is organised into 13 faculties within which there are 71 academic departments, research centres and institutes. The university has 30,608 full-time students and 1,006 academic and research staff.

Punjab University was ranked 1st amongst large-sized multi-faculty universities by the Higher Education Commission of Pakistan in 2012.There are also two Nobel Laureates amongst the university's alumni and former staff.


History

The University of the Punjab came into existence as a result of a long drawn struggle of the people of Punjab after the Indian Mutiny in 1857.[4] Prof Dr GW Leitner was the founder of the university. Contrary to the three previously established universities, which were only examining institutions, the University of the Punjab was both teaching as well as examining body right from beginning.

From its formation in 1882 until 1947, the University of the Punjab served the educational needs of the entire region of pre-partition Punjab and northern India. Mohindra College, Patiala was the first college of higher learning to affiliate with University of Punjab in 1882; followed by St. Stephen's College, Delhi. The partition of India in 1947 reduced the geographical jurisdiction of the university. The current Institute of Administrative Sciences was created in 1962.

Many major institutions that were previously affiliated to Punjab University have now become independent universities on their own, such as Government College University, Lahore and Medical and Engineering Colleges.


Campus

The University of the Punjab is divided into several campuses across Punjab with one summer campus located in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa:
 Allama Iqbal Campus: also known as the old campus, located in the centre of Lahore, it is named after the great South Asian thinker and mystic poet Allama Muhammad Iqbal. The campus houses the Senate as well as other administrative elements of the university.
 Quaid-i-Azam Campus: also known as the new campus, it is named after the founder of Pakistan and is located 12 kilometres (7.5 mi) to the south of the Allama Iqbal Campus. Spread over an area of 1,700 acres (7 km2) of lush green landscape this campus is the centre of academic and administrative activities of the university. A canal divides the academic blocks from the student lodgings.
 Gujranwala Campus: the faculties of Commerce, Economics and Management Sciences, Law and Science all conduct teaching in the campus.
 Khanspur Campus: the summer campus is located at a height of about 7,000 ft (2,100 m) in the Himalayan range near Ayubia. This campus, in addition to providing research facilities, is also used as a recreational center for the faculty and the students.
 Jhelum Campus: having recently opened in 2012, it offers studies relating to the faculties of Commerce, Economics and Management Sciences, Law and Science.


Faculties

There are 14 faculties in the University with 10 constituent colleges, 71 departments, centres, and institutes. It has about 739 permanent faculty members involved in teaching/research.

Faculty of Arts and Humanities
 Faculty of Behavioral and Social Sciences
 Faculty of Commerce
 Faculty of Economics and Management Sciences
 Faculty of Education
 Faculty of Engineering & Technology
 Faculty of Islamic Studies
 Faculty of Law
 Faculty of Life-Sciences
 Faculty of Medicine & Dentistry
 Faculty of Oriental Learning
 Faculty of Pharmacy
 Faculty of Science
 Faculty of Business


Research and collaborations
The University is working alongside/collaborating with others globally and has articulation agreements with International Universities.

Notable alumni

A number of key people from various disciplines of life have studied at the university. The university has produced two Nobel Laureates namely Har Gobind Khorana and Dr. Abdus Salam. Other famous personalities include Ex Prime Minister of Pakistan Yusuf Raza Gillani, political activist Javed Hashmi, news anchor Hamid Mir, nuclear physicist Ishfaq Ahmed and Choudhry Rahmat Ali.






















































Dr. Alfred Cooper Woolner (May 1878 - 7 January 1936) was a noted Sanskrit scholar and professor as well as the Vice Chancellor of Punjab University, Lahore before Partition of India.
Punjab University's collection of over 8,500 Ancient Sanskrit and Hindi manuscripts is named in his honour.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Sugarcane juice (National Drink of Pakistan) *

The national juice of Pakistan is sugarcane juice. Every country is laced with own national juice though the citizen whether prefer to drink or not but there happens to be a national juice of each country in the world. Sugarcane juice is Pakistan&#8217;s national juice made of sugarcane. It is much tasty and appears to be mouthwatering.

When served chilled, it appeals a lot.

Sugarcane juice is called &#8216;raw&#8217; locally. Pakistan is an agricultural country and grows good quantity of sugarcane. It has the bigger sugar industry as well. Thus sugarcane juice is quite popular and is available throughout the year.


Sugarcane juice is the juice extracted from pressed sugarcane. It is consumed as a beverage worldwide, and especially in regions where sugarcane is commercially grown such as Southeast Asia, South Asia, and Brazil.

Evaporated cane juice is a loosely defined term which can include combinations of sugars including glucose, and fructose. It is less processed than bleached white sugar.Nutritional benefits are minimal; evaporated cane juice contains trace minerals and vitamins but has the same amount of calories as table sugar and the U.S. Food and Drug Administration defines evaporated cane juice as any sweetener derived from sugar cane syrup.


Sugar cane juice is the national drink of Pakistan, where it is called "Raw" and more commonly referred to as "gunney ka rus". It is sold by roadside vendors, where the juice is squeezed fresh when ordered. It is sold in glasses with or without ice.Very often a hint of ginger and lemon is also added, along with optional salt or pepper.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Pakistan National Field Hockey (National Sport of Pakistan)*

Pakistan national field hockey team

The Pakistan National Field Hockey Team also known as the Green Shirts represent the Pakistan Hockey Federation (PHF) in international field hockey competitions. Field Hockey is the national sport of Pakistan. Pakistan has been one of the most successful teams in international competitions, having won a world record four Hockey World Cup titles. With 348 goals, Pakistan's Sohail Abbas holds the current world record for most international goals scored by a player in the history of international field hockey.

History

Hockey was originally brought to Pakistan under British rule, and like cricket soon became popular with the local population.

The Pakistan Hockey Federation came into being in 1948, following the independence and partition into Pakistan and India. Prior to this players from what is now Pakistan had competed internationally alongside players from what is now India. In the beginning, the Federation's membership included the Provincial Hockey/Sports Associations of West Punjab, East Bengal, Sindh, Balochistan, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Bahawalpur & Services Sports Board. Pakistan played their first international in London when they defeated Belgium 2-1 in 14th Olympic Games hockey tournament on 2 August 1948.

The first President of PHF was Raja Ghazanfar Ali Khan with Baseer Ali Sheikh as Honorary Secretary. The Pakistan national side soon established a strong reputation in international competition, helping to mainatin interest in the game in Pakistan which assisted the growth of the Federation. However, no full-time central office or secretariat, as such, was established until the 1960s.

The office of the Pakistan Hockey Federation, located in National Hockey Stadium, Lahore, Lahore, was developed into a Secretariat in 1971. It was during the second term as president of Air Marshal M. Nur Khan from 1978 that Pakistani hockey entered something of a golden age. National Senior, National Junior and Women Hockey Teams were all competing internationally, increasing the work load of PHF Office and secretary Brigadier M.H.Atif tremendously.

On the personal initiative of Air Marshal M. Nur Khan, the FIH introduced the World Cup Tournament and the Champions Trophy Tournament, which are now rated amongst the major international tournaments, alongside the Olympics. At this time, Pakistan held all the major titles in men's international hockey.

However, the 1976 Olympics in Montreal had seen the introduction of artificial turf to international hockey competition. Pakistan was unable to build as many of the new pitches as the European nations or Australia and New Zealand and so the strength of the national side declined. It was after a lapse of 12 years that the Pakistan Hockey Team again started climbing and won the Champions Trophy and the World Cup with Air Vice Marshal Farooq Umar as president and Colonel Mudassar as secretary of the Federation


Domestic Hockey Teams of Pakistan

Baloch Lions
Capital Dynamos
Frontier Falcon
Northern Cavaliers
Shan-e-Punjab
Sindh Qalanders


Field hockey at the Summer Olympics

Pakistan has won the Men's Hockey Gold Medal in the Summer Olympics a total of three times in 1960, 1968, and 1984. Pakistan has also won 3 silver and 2 bronze medals.

Silver:  1956 &#8211; Melbourne, Australia
Gold:  1960 &#8211; Rome, Italy
Silver: 1964 &#8211; Tokyo, Japan
Gold:  1968 &#8211; Mexico City, Mexico
Silver: 1972 &#8211; Munich, Germany
Bronze:1976 &#8211; Montreal, Canada
Gold:   1984 &#8211; Los Angeles, USA
Bronze:1992 &#8211; Barcelona, Spain



Hockey World Cup

Pakistan has been the most successful team in the World Cup having won 4 golds in 1971, 1978, 1982 and 1994. They have come in second place twice.

Winner:      1971 &#8211; Barcelona, Spain
Runner-up: 1975 &#8211; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Winner:      1978 &#8211; Buenos Aires, Argentina
Winner:      1982 &#8211; Mumbai, India
Runner-up: 1990 &#8211; Lahore, Pakistan
Winner:      1994 &#8211; Sydney, Australia


Hockey Champions Trophy

Pakistan has won the six nations Champions Trophy three times in 1978, 1980 and 1994. They have been runner-ups six times and they have also come in third place seven times.

Winner:       1978 &#8211; Lahore, Pakistan
Winner:       1980 &#8211; Karachi, Pakistan
Runner-up:  1983 &#8211; Karachi, Pakistan
Runner-up:  1984 &#8211; Karachi, Pakistan
Third place: 1986- Karachi, Pakistan
Runner-up:  1988 &#8211; Lahore, Pakistan
Runner-up:  1991 &#8211; Berlin, Germany
Third place: 1992 &#8211; Karachi, Pakistan
Winner:       1994 &#8211; Lahore, Pakistan
Third place: 1995 &#8211; Berlin, Germany
Runner-up:  1996 &#8211; Madras, India
Runner-up:  1998 &#8211; Lahore, Pakistan
Third place: 2002 &#8211; Cologne, Germany
Third place: 2003 &#8211; Amstelveen, Netherlands
Third place: 2004 &#8211; Lahore, Pakistan
Third place: 2012 - Melbourne, Australia


Asian Games

Pakistan has won the Asian Games eight times in 1958, 1962, 1970, 1974, 1978, 1982, 1990 and 2010; this is also the highest number of times a country has come first. They have also won 2 silver and 3 bronze medals.

Gold:   1958 &#8211; Tokyo, Japan
Gold:   1962 &#8211; Jakarta, Indonesia
Silver:  1966 &#8211; Bangkok, Thailand
Gold:   1970 &#8211; Bangkok, Thailand
Gold:   1974 &#8211; Tehran, Iran
Gold:   1978 &#8211; Bangkok, Thailand
Gold:   1982 &#8211; New Delhi, India
Silver:  1986 &#8211; Seoul, South Korea
Gold:   1990 &#8211; Beijing, China
Bronze:1994 &#8211; Hiroshima, Japan
Bronze:1998 &#8211; Bangkok, Thailand
Bronze:2006 &#8211; Doha, Qatar
Gold:   2010 &#8211; Guangzhou, China



Hockey Asia Cup

Pakistan has won the Asia Cup three times in 1982, 1985 and 1989. They have been runner-ups three times and have been in third place once.

Winner:       1982 &#8211; Karachi, Pakistan
Winner:       1985 &#8211; Dhaka, Bangladesh
Winner:       1989 &#8211; New Delhi, India
Third place: 1993 &#8211; Hiroshima, Japan
Runner-up:  1999 &#8211; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Runner-up:  2003 &#8211; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Runner-up:  2009 &#8211; Kuantan, Malaysia



Sultan Azlan Shah Cup

Pakistan has won the Sultan Azlan Shah Cup three times in 1999, 2000 and 2003. They have been runner-ups six times and have been in third place twice.

Runner-up: 1983 Sultan Azlan Shah Cup &#8211; Malaysia
Third place:1985 Sultan Azlan Shah Cup &#8211; Malaysia
Runner-up: 1987 Sultan Azlan Shah Cup &#8211; Malaysia
Runner-up: 1991 Sultan Azlan Shah Cup &#8211; Malaysia
Runner-up: 1994 Sultan Azlan Shah Cup &#8211; Malaysia
Winner:      1999 Sultan Azlan Shah Cup &#8211; Malaysia
Winner:      2000 Sultan Azlan Shah Cup &#8211; Malaysia
Winner:      2003 Sultan Azlan Shah Cup &#8211; Malaysia
Runner-up:  2004 Sultan Azlan Shah Cup &#8211; Malaysia
Third palce: 2005 Sultan Azlan Shah Cup &#8211; Malaysia
Runner-up:  2011 Sultan Azlan Shah Cup &#8211; Malaysia

Commonwealth Games
Bronze: 2002 &#8211; Manchester, England
Silver:   2006 &#8211; Melbourne, Australia

Asian Hockey Champions Trophy
Runner-up: 2011 &#8211; Ordos, China
Winner:      2012 &#8211; Doha, Qatar








Lahore and Karachi Hockey Stadiums















































Both Stadiums with New Blue Turf


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Saint Patrick's Cathedral, Karachi*

St. Patrick&#8217;s Cathedral, the seat of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Karachi, is situated on Shahrah-e-Iraq, formerly known as Clarke Street, located near the Empress Market in Karachi, Pakistan.

The first church in Sindh (except for possibly one in Thatta) was initially built on the grounds of this cathedral in 1845, and was called St. Patrick&#8217;s Church. It was in April 1881 that the present cathedral was opened, since the Christian community grew in number, and the need for a larger place of worship became apparent. Despite the construction of the new building, the little church continued to function until it was destroyed by a storm in 1885.

The present-day cathedral is built in Gothic Revival architecture; it measures 52 metres by 22 metres, and has the capacity to accommodate at least 1,500 worshippers at the same time. It was designed and realized by three members of the Society of Jesus: The design of the cathedral was conceived by the architect Father Karl Wagner, SJ and the construction was supervised by the lay Brothers George Kluver, SJ and Herman Lau, SJ.

 In 1978 the cathedral celebrated its centenary. The Pakistan Post Office issued special commorative stamps on the occasion. Pope John Paul I sent special greetings and blessings on the occasion.

In November 1991 the cathedral was visited by Mother Teresa of Calcutta. Cardinal Joseph Cordeiro of Karachi also spoke on the occasion.

The cathedral's grounds are adorned with a marble Monument to Christ the King, which was constructed in 1931 to commemorate the memory of the Jesuit Mission in Sindh. The Parish Priest in 1999 was Father Edward Joseph.

In 2003, the cathedral was declared as a protected monument because of its outstanding architectural beauty under the Sindh Cultural Heritage Protection Act. The Parish Priest at the time was Fr. Joseph D&#8217;Mello.

The Cathedral, with a seating capacity of 2,000, used to be the biggest Catholic church in the country. On 9 November 2011 the apostolic nuncio to Pakistan Archbishop Edgar Pena Parra blessed St. Peter&#8217;s Church, Karachi, now the largest Catholic church in Pakistan. It can seat 5,000 people.






























































old picture


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Dow University of Health Sciences , Karachi.*

Dow University of Health Sciences is a coeducational medical university and founded in 2003, in Karachi, Pakistan. It comprises already established school, Dow Medical College , as well as the newly formed Dow International Medical College, alongside the Ojha Institute of Chest Diseases. The merger was done at the request of the administrators, faculty, and alumni of the colleges and was granted a full university charter as the Dow University of Health Sciences. In 2003, Sindh Medical College was also a part of the Dow University of Health Sciences. It also shares the curriculum, faculty, and other certain resources with the other affiliated institutions of DUHS, such as DMC (Dow Medical College) and Dow International Medical College. Later in 2012, Sindh Medical College achieved university status and thus became third medical university in Karachi.

Academics

Dow Institute of Medical Technology was established as a part of Dow University of Health Sciences in 2006. It is the first institute in Pakistan offering bachelors program in medical technology. It offers four-year Bachelor's programs in four disciplines: Clinical Pathology Technology, Surgical Technology, Respiratory and Critical Care Technology and Ophthalmology. Students in new disciplines including Radiology Technology, Echocardiography Technology and ECG Technology will be enrolled in the year 2011.

It is well established, but options for further studies are not present because medical technologists are not eligible in the programs and no one is interested to provide option for further education to the medical technologists
 Clinical Pathology: Clinical pathology technologists are the laboratory technologist well versed regarding the diagnosis of body fluids. They perform all the laboratory test and are the integral part of a diagnostic laboratory.
 Surgical Technology: Surgical technologists are the vital members of a surgical team well educated about the human anatomy, physiology and surgical interventions. They work closely with surgical personnel assuring appropriate aseptic techniques and contamination free surgical interventions. Moreover, they are aware of the technology and physics in the operating field.
 Respiratory and Critical Care Technology: Respiratory and critical care technologist are highly qualified members of the critical care team assuring patients' survival in the critical conditions. They are well aware of the chest and cardiac conditions and are required for quality patient care.
 Ophthalmic Technology: Ophthalmic technologists are trained about the eye conditions and work for the diagnosis and examination of pathologies of eyes.

Most recently Dow University of Health Sciences has initiated a program to establish a visiting faculty. The purpose is to incorporate the expertise of local trained physician who has been training medical graduates inside Sindh in the courses being taught at the university.


Affiliated colleges and institutions

 1.Dow Medical College and Civil Hospital, Karachi
 2.Dow International Medical College
 3.Ojha Institute of Chest Diseases
 4.Dr. Ishrat-Ul-Ebad Khan Institute of Oral Health Sciences (DIKIOHS)
 5.Dow Institute of Health Management (IHM)
 6.Dow College of Pharmacy
 7.Dow Institute of Nursing (ION)
 8.Dow Institute of Medical Technology
 9.Dow Institute of Physical Medicine and Rehabilitation.


*Dow Medical College,Karachi.*

Dow Medical College is one of the oldest medical schools in Pakistan and is in Karachi. In 2003, it became a constituent college of the newly formed Dow University of Health Sciences.Dow Medical College is one of the oldest education institutions in Pakistan. Every year thousands of Pre-Medical students apply to Dow Medical College to pursue medicine.

Notable alumni

Teepu Siddique, MD. Professor of Neuology and Genetics at Northwestern University School of Medicine, Chicago, IL.

Azra Raza, MD. Professor of Medicine at Columbia Univeristy Medical Center, New York, NY.

Syed Hasan Arshad, MBBS, DM, FRCP. Professor of Medicine at University of Southampton, UK.

Syed Wamique Yusuf, MBBS, MRCPI, FACC. Professor of Medicine at MD Anderson Cancer Center, Houston, TX.

Obaid Shakil Shaikh, MD. Professor of Medicine & Chief of Hepatology at University of Pittsburgh, Pittsburgh, PA.

Syed Ather Enam, MD. Professor of Surgery and Chief of Neurology at Aga Khan University Hospital, Karachi, Pakistan.

Sy Atezaz Saeed, M. D. Professor and Chair. Department of Psychiatry. East Carolina University.

Raheel Khan, M.D. Professor of Pediatrics at West Virginia School of Medicine, Charleston, WV.

Shabih U. Hasan, MD, FRCPCProfessor of Pediatrics at University of Calgary, Canada.

Adeebul Hasan Rizvi &#8211; Transplant Urologist, philanthropist and head of Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplantation.

Syed A. Hoda &#8211; American pathologist

Farhat Abbas, FRCS. Dean of Aga Khan Medical College, Karachi, Pakistan.

Rafat Hussain &#8211; Deputy Head of the School of Rural Medicine at the University of New England, Australia

S. M. Wasim Jafri, FRCP. &#8211; Head of the Gastroenterology Section, Aga Khan University & the president of the Pakistan Society for the Study of Liver Diseases.

Ishrat-ul-Ibad Khan &#8211; Governor of Sindh, Pakistan.

















































































Entry Test


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Mugger Crocodile or Indus Crocodile (National Reptile of Pakistan)*

The Mugger Crocodile (Crocodylus palustris) (literally "Crocodile of the marsh"), also called the Iranian, Marsh, or Persian Crocodile, is found throughout the Indian subcontinent and the surrounding countries (India, Pakistan). In Pakistan's coastal regions of the Makran and delta marshlands of Sindh, it is known as the Indus Crocodile, although they do exist in parts of Bangladesh, and parts of Nepal and Iran. The name "Mugger" is a corruption of the Urdu word magar which means "water monster" in the Urdu language.


Description

Mugger crocodiles have 19 upper teeth on each side; a snout that is 1&#8531; to 1½ as long as broad at the base; a rough head but without any ridges; mandibular symphysis extending to the level of the fourth or fifth tooth; pre-maxillo-maxillary suture, on the palate, transverse, nearly straight, or curved forwards; and nasal bones separating the pnemaxillaries above. Four large nuchals forming a square, with a smaller one on each side; two pairs of smaller nuchals on a transverse series behind the occiput. Dorsal shield well separated from the nuchal, the scutes usually in 4, rarely in 6, longitudinal series, those of the two median usually considerably broader than long; 16 or 17 transverse series. Scales on limbs keeled. Fingers webbed at the base; outer toes extensively webbed. A serrated fringe on the outer edge of the leg. Adult blackish olive above: young pale olive, dotted and spotted with black. The largest specimen in the British Museum measures 3.7 m (12 ft), but individuals are said to grow much larger. On average, females are 2.45 m (8.0 ft) in length and males are 3.05 m (10.0 ft). Weight in adults is variable, since a large male can be much more heavily built than a small adult female, and can range commonly from 40 to 200 kg (88 to 440 lb). Old, mature males can get much larger, at up 4&#8211;5 m (13&#8211;16 ft) and a weight of more than 450 kg (1000 lbs). Although individuals exceeding 4.3 m (14 ft) are exceptionally rare, the largest Mugger on record measured a huge 5.2 m (17 ft) in length.Mugger crocodiles can achieve speed of around 8 mph over a short distance in pursuit of prey.They can swim much faster 10 to 12 mph in short bursts,when cruising they go at about 1 to 2 mph.


Distribution


The mugger crocodile can be found in India, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Pakistan, Nepal, the southern tip of Iran, and probably in Indo-China and at one point, even in Southern Iraq. The mugger is the only crocodilian found in Iran and Pakistan. This crocodile is the most common and widespread of the three species of crocodiles in India, far out numbering the much larger saltwater crocodile within the country (and most likely within neighboring countries).

Source:

List of reptiles of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

National Symbols of Pakistan :: Ministry of Information, Broadcasting & National Heritage (National Heritage & Integration Wing) :: Government of Pakistan.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Chaukhandi Tombs,Karachi*

The Chaukhandi tombs are situated 29 km (18 mi) east of Karachi on N-5 National Highway near Landhi Town in Pakistan. The Chaukhandi tombs are remarkable for the elaborate and exquisite stone carving.

The style of architecture is typical only to the region of Sindh, and unique in that it is found nowhere else in the Islamic world. Generally, the elements are attributed to Jokhio (also spelt Jokhiya) also known as the family graveyard of Jokhio tribe, some people of Baluch tribe also buried were built between the 15th and 18th centuries.

Description

This type of graveyard, in Sindh and Baluchistan, is unique with their orientation from south to north. These graves are constructed in buff sandstone. Their carved decoration presents exquisite craftsmanship. These graves were constructed either as single graves or as groups of up to eight graves raised on a common platform.

Their primary sarcophagus has six vertical slabs, with two long slabs standing on each side of the grave covering the length of the body and the remaining two vertical slabs covering the head and foot side. These six slabs are covered by a second sarcophagus consisting of six more vertical slabs similar but in size giving the grave a pyramid shape. This upper (second sarcophagus) is further covered with four or five horizontal slabs and the topmost (third) sarcophagus is set vertically with its northern end carved into a knob known as a crown or a turban. These tombs are embellished, besides with geometrical designs and motifs, with figural representations such as mounted horsemen, hunting scenes, arms, jewellery etc..


Rediscovery and archeology

The earliest passing reference about Chaukhandi tombs (a.k.a. Jokundee) in the Western world is available in a letter which J. Macleod had addressed to H. B. E. Frere in 1851. The tombs, however, were given serious attention by H. D. Baskerville, Assistant Collector of Thatta in Karachi district in 1917. The tombs near Landhi were brought with the pale of the Ancient Monuments Preservation Act, 1904 in the year 1922.

Early 20th century

A cemetery of this type was discovered at the turn of the 20th century in Hinidan by Major M. A. Tighe, Political Agent in southern Baluchistan. J. P. Vogel was the first to investigate this and other cemeteries &#8211; including Karpasan (a plateau south of Hinidan), Gundar (a village near Dinga, south of Hinidan), and Manghopir &#8211; and he drew attention to another cemetery discovered by Captain Showers, Political Agent in Kalat, lying between the Hub River and Sonmiani . Vogel recognized that the tombs were Islamic, as indicated by the use of the Arabic script and the alignment of the monuments. According to Islamic custom, the dead are laid to rest in such a way that they are aligned towards Mecca over their right shoulder. Mecca lies approximately to the west of Sindh; the longitudinal axis of the tombs accordingly lies more or less in a north-south direction, with the head always lying in the north.

Jokhio, Jokhia or Jokhiya are said to be the descendant of the Samma (tribe). Chaukhandi cemetery, consisting of names or Quranic Verse. Some of the Jams who were named were said to belong to the Jokhio tribe still resident in the area.and the 1st raitar Mr, Ali Muhammad Jokhio of Jokhio History.

Mid-20th century

After the creation of Pakistan the Chaukhandi tombs, however, did not receive any attention from authorities until Dr. I. H. Qureshi a renowned historian and the then education minister (later Chancellor of Karachi University), drew the attention of the Department of Archeology and Museums to the Chaukhandi tombs, after receiving a letter from Zahid Hussain, Governor of State Bank of Pakistan.

Shaikh Khurshid Hasan mentioned that at first his department did not even realize that the tombs were protected under the Ancient Monuments Preservation Act, 1904. After a survey the Director General of the Department of Archeology and Museums called these a dolmen graveyard at Chaukhandi in the national press. The fact, however, was contrary and soon the department realized its mistake and started taking suitable measures for the protection of the Chaukhandi tombs.

Late 20th century

In the meantime (1978) the German scholar Dr. Salome Zajadacz-Hastenrath published a book in German, in which she mainly dealt with the stylistic evolution of Chaukhandi tombs. When comparing Chaukhandi tombs (namely tombs of particular types and forms thereof) among each other, a typological framework was established and consequently a relative chronology. By comparing this framework with dated structures, mainly of Makli Hill, but also of other sites, the study arrived at dates for the various stages of evolution of the Chaukhandi tombs which later developed, but which did, however, not replace preceding ones. Besides, Chaukhandi tombs strictly speaking, the study dealt also with individual topics like, for instance, with 'Form of the tombstones', 'Riders, weapons, and other depictions on men's graves', 'Jewellery depictions on women's graves', articles which all show the richness of Chaukhandi funerary art. Further, the documentary part of the book includes a list of dated stonemasonry patterns on Chaukhandi tombs.

First decade of the 21st century

Later, the Italian Professor Gian Giuseppe Filippi visited Sindh and examined some prominent sites of Chaukhandi graveyards. He traced the Rajput influences in Chaukhandi graveyards.In this article he mentioned that it is well known that many Munda warrior groups have family ties with the so-called Rajput tribes of Rajasthan and Gujarat. Even in this case, their warlike behavior and the confusing definition of the Rajput caste keeps open the &#8216;structure&#8217; of Hinduism. Some among the Rajput tribes, namely the Jokhio, the Numeri, the Burfat and the Lashari emigrated from Kutch (Gujarat) and Rajputana towards the Sindh and Makran regions during the Samma Dynasty. All these tribes mentioned had close relations among each other including matrimonial ties, both within their own group as well as with the Baluch tribe of the Kalmatis. His hypothesis envisions a tribal Rajput origin in the utilization of not only the monolithic slabs and pedestals in the step-and-house-shaped Chaukhandi graves, but also in the naive decoration of some tombs which rather resemble a house facade like a human face as if drawn by a child. The decoration of the tombs (mostly with geometric motifs) is derived from wood sculpture. With few exceptions human figures are avoided in accordance with Islamic beliefs.

Some articles on the structural development of stone-carved graves were contributed by Dr. Kaleem Lashari. Later, Lashari highlighted the Bhawani Serai and the Tutai Chaukhandi graveyards[citation needed], and called for an urgent act of conservation.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Information Technology in Pakistan*

Pakistans information technology industry has gone through a dramatic change in recent years and the country has taken lead in adopting some technologies while also setting an example for others in global best practices. Information technology in Pakistan is a growing and rising industry that has a large potential. Matters relating to the IT industry are overseen and regulated by the Ministry of Information Technology of the Government of Pakistan. The IT industry is regarded as a successful sector of Pakistan economically, even in financial crisis. The government of Pakistan has given numerous favors to IT investors in the country since last decade, that resulted in the development of the IT sector. In the years 2003-2005 the country's IT exports saw a rise of about fifty percent and amounted a total of about 48.5 million USD. The World Economic Forum, assessing the development of Information and Communication Technology in the country ranked Pakistan 102nd among 144 countries in the Global Information Technology report of 2012. As of 2011, Pakistan has over 20 million internet users and is ranked as one of the top countries that have registered a high growth rate in internet penetration. Overall, it has the 15th largest population of internet users in the world. In the fiscal year 2012-2013, the Government of Pakistan aims to spend Rs. 4.6 billion on information technology projects, with emphasis on e-government, human resource and infrastructure development.

E-government

The Government of Pakistan has attached great importance to information technology, as part of its efforts to develop an "information age" in the country. In this regard, an elaborate national IT policy has been formulated. Through a focus on the technological development of information technology, the government aims to increase productivity in the public sector, improve the standards of IT infrastructure in the country and use it as a management tool for the promotion of good governance in general. There has been remarkable progress in creating effective computerised e-government systems in Pakistan for major departments such as police, law enforcement agencies and district administration. The National Database and Registration Authority (NADRA) has also introduced computerised registration systems for issuing important documents such as national identity cards, passports, and permanent residency cards. IT has also been critically important in improving work procedures of the civil service and other government-related fields.

According to a study published by the UN Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific (ESCAP), Pakistan has been highly exposed to information technology while pursuing the concepts of e-governance and e-commerce:


Pakistan's communication system is also reliable. This has now fully graduated into the email, Internet and IT culture perse. The country is fast exploring the brave new world of information technology and keenly assimilating the requirements of e-government and e-commerce. Information technology has opened a new business frontier for Pakistan. The government is assigning high priority to information technology both in terms of policy limelight and resource allocation.

United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific, 2002.

*Internet in Pakistan*

The Internet in Pakistan has been available since the early 1990s. According to the International Telecommunications Union there were 133,900 Internet users in 2000 or just 0.1% of the 164 million people in Pakistan. By 2006 use had grown to 12 million users or 7.2% of the population. Telecommunications being one of the fastest growing industries in the country, by 2011 the usage has grown up to 31 million users or 17.6% of the total population.

History

The state-owned Pakistan Telecommunication Company Ltd (PTCL) started offering access via the nationwide local call network in 1995. The country has been pursuing an aggressive IT policy, aimed at boosting Pakistans drive for economic modernization and creating an exportable software industry. Pakistan had almost 128 ISPs in 2007, with customers concentrated in the areas of Islamabad, Karachi, and Lahore. Recently, PTCL has started offering free dial-up Internet service to all its landline subscribers. Broadband access is now available in the major cities, wireless broadband Internet has been introduced by the Wireless local loop (WLL) networks in many major cities, and Worldwide Interoperability for Microwave Access (WiMAX) networks are being deployed. Fiber to the User (FTTU) triple-services are being offered by Nayatel in the capital city of Islamabad. In 2008, the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) reported over 22 million Internet users. Most Pakistani companies, educational institutes, and government departments maintain web sites, which has further increased the demand for Internet access.

An increasing number of Pakistani users are adopting internet social networking. According to a report in 2012, there were over 6 million Pakistanis using Facebook, listing the country as having the 26th largest Facebook population.

Language

Most Internet usage in Pakistan is still in English, however there seems to be a shift towards the Urdu language. Many Urdu based newspapers maintain an Urdu presence on web, however common usage is often done in romanized urdu.

Broadband

There were 1.3 million broadband subscribers in March 2011. Broadband is offered at speeds that range from 1 Mbit/s to 50 Mbit/s in all major cities. The largest broadband providers are PTCL, LINKdotNET, and Wateen. Smaller DSL providers are Micro Net, Nayatel, Maxcom, Multi Net, World Call, Cyber Net, Gerry's Net, fiber2home, Witribe, Brain Net, SkyNet and Comsats.

In August 2007+, PTCL launched its Smart TV service, an IPTV (Internet Protocol Television) service. IPTV along with high-speed broadband internet and voice telephony is available on the subscribers existing telephone lines at the same time on one bill.This and similar offerings continue to blur the boundaries between telephones, the Internet, and traditional television and radio broadcasting.

PTCL and World Call provide wireless broadband using the Evolution-Data Optimized (EV-DO) Rev. A standard, with speeds of up to 3.1 Mbit/s. PTCL provides its service under the brand name EVO which is available in more than 100 cities. In August 2010 PTCL upgraded to EV-DO Rev. B (Phase 1). This new service, called EVO Nitro, offers speeds of up to 9.3 Mbit/s. PTCL broadband is truly leading the broadband revolution in the country and is changing the way people communicate and share information. In a short span of only 5 years PTCL DSL broadband service has expanded from 3 cities to over 1100 cities. This massive growth has been due to unmatchable speeds unlimited downloads and unbeatable options that PTCL Broadband provides. With basic speeds ranging from 256 kbps, 1 Mbps, 2Mbps, 4 Mbps & 8 Mbps to VDSL ultra high speeds of 10 Mbps, 20 Mbps and 50 Mbps Broadband offers speeds further up to 100 Mbps on Fibre to the home broadband service. PTCL broadband therefore ensures provision of Broadband to every household and business of Pakistan.

The wireless broadband network has transformed the concept of broadband usage- offering freedom of mobility. From a dongle offering speeds upto 3.1 Mbps to blazing speeds of 9.3 Mbps on 3G EVO nitro; to EVO cloud a personal mobile hotspot connecting 5 devices at a time, to Pakistans first 3G enabled Tablet EVO TAB; to EVODROID a 3G enabled Smartphone; the wireless network just like its predecessor has many feathers to its cap Within a span of few years the wireless network expanded to more than 200 cities, the largest in the country.

Wateen Telecom launched its WiMAX services in Pakistan in 2007. Connections are available at speeds from 256 kbit/s to 9.8 Mbit/s. Wi-Tribe and Mobilink are also offering WiMAX, as is Augere under the brand name Qubee.

List of Internet service providers

 Apolo Online
 Asia Net
 Beaconet
 Brain Net
 Click Online
 Comsats
 Connect Communications
 CubeXs
 Cyber Access
 Cybernet
 Dancom Online
 DHA-Teleman Islamabad
 Eworld
 Excel Net
 Fascom
 fiber2home
 G. Net

 Gem Net
 Gerrys Net
 Go Wireless Pakistan
 Hamdard Net
 Iqra Net
 Link Dot Net
 Maxcom
 Micro Net
 Mobilink
 MS Net
 Multi Net
 Nayatel
 Net Door
 NetSol
 Orbit Net
 Pak Net
 Pakistan Online

 PTCL
 Qubee
 Sat Net
 Shoa Net
 SKY Telecom (Pvt) Ltd.
 Snet Technologies
 Speedia Online
 SuperNet
 Syknet
 Top Net
 Wateen
 Wi-Tribe
 WorldCall
 World Online
 YOU Wireless
 Zab Net
 ZONG


*Supercomputing in Pakistan* 

Supercomputing is a recent area of technology in which Pakistan has made progress, driven in part by the growth of the information technology age in the country. The fastest supercomputer currently in use in Pakistan is developed and hosted by the National University of Sciences and Technology at its modeling and simulation research centre.

Background

The initial interests of Pakistan in the research and development of supercomputing began during the early 1980s, at several high-powered institutions of the country. During this time, senior scientists at the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) were the first to engage in research on high performance computing, while calculating and determining exact values involving fast-neutron calculations. According to one scientist involved in the development of the supercomputer, a team of the leading scientists at PAEC developed powerful computrized electronic codes, acquired powerful high performance computers to design this system and came up with the first design that was to be manufactured, as part of the atomic bomb project. However, the most productive and pioneering research was carried out by physicist M.S. Zubairy at the Institute of Physics of Quaid-e-Azam University. Zubairy published two important books on Quantum Computers and high-proformance computing throughout his career that are presently taught worldwide. In 1980s and 1990s, the scientific research and mathematical work on the supercomputers was also carried out by mathematician Dr. Tasneem Shah at the Kahuta Research Laboratories while trying to solve additive problems in Computational mathematics and the Statistical physics using the Monte Carlo method.During the most of the 1990s era, the technological import in supercomputers were denied to Pakistan, as well as India, due to an arms embargo placed on, as the foreign powers feared that the imports and enhancement to the supercomputing development was a dual use of technology and could be used for developing nuclear weapons .

During the Bush administration, in an effort to help US-based companies gain competitive ground in developing information technology-based markets, the U.S. government eased regulations that applied to exporting high-performance computers to Pakistan and four other technologically developing countries. The new regulations allowed these countries to import supercomputer systems that were capable of processing information at a speed of 190,000 million theoretical operations per second (MTOPS); the previous limit had been 85,000 MTOPS.


Supercomputing programs

GIK Institute

HPC platform has been donated to GIK Institue by Directorate of Science and Technology (DoST) KPK Pakistan. It is a compute intensive platform and comprises of following hardware components:

Front Node: Dell R815 with 64 CPU cores, 256GB RAM, 1.8TB Secondary Memory
3 Compute Nodes: Dell R175 each with 32 CPU cores/ compute node (96 in total), 128GB RAM/compute node (384GB in total), 600GB Secondary Memory/ compute node (1.8TB in total)
NVIDIA Tesla M2090 Graphical Processing Unit (GPU) with 1024 GPU cores: This facility may be used for an emerging paradigm of parallel computing which uses GPUs as computing units
Dell Power Connect 8024F layer-3 manageable switch: Front Node and the Compute Nodes are connected to each other using this switch. It provides an anormous data transfer rate of 10Gb/s among the connected entities using fibre channels.
Software.
To make the hardware layer parallel-computation-capable, Rocks Cluster 6.1 (Emerald Boa) over CentOS. 


COMSATS

The COMSATS Institute of Information Technology (CIIT) has been actively involved in research in the areas of parallel computing and computer cluster systems. In 2004, CIIT built a cluster-based supercomputer for research purposes. The project was funded by the Higher Education Commission of Pakistan. The Linux-based computing cluster, which was tested and configured for optimization, achieved a performance of 158 GFLOPS per second. The packaging of the cluster was locally designed.

NUST

The National University of Sciences and Technology (NUST) in Islamabad has developed the fastest supercomputing facility in Pakistan till date. The supercomputer, which operates at the university's Research Centre for Modeling and Simulation (RCMS), was inaugurated in September 2012. The supercomputer has parallel computation abilities and has a performance of 132 teraflops per second (i.e. 132 trillion floating point operations per second), making it the fastest graphics processing unit (GPU) parallel computing system currently in operation in Pakistan. It has multi-core processors and graphics co-processors, with an inter-process communication speed of 40 gigabits per second. According to specifications available of the system, the cluster consists of a "66 NODE supercomputer with 30,992 processor cores, 2 head nodes (16 processor cores), 32 dual quad core computer nodes (256 processor cores) and 32 Nvidia computing processors. Each processor has 960 processor cores (30,720 processor cores), QDR InfiniBand interconnection and 21.6 TB SAN storage.

KUST

Specifications of Cluster deployed at Kohat University of Science and Technology:

Cluster Name:KUST-Kohat

Number of CPUs:104

CPU Type:EM64T

CPU Clock:2.00 GHz

Peak Performance:416 GFLOPS

Organization:Kohat University

Location:Kohat, N-W.F.P, Pakistan.

Last Updated:2008-01-21









*Telecommunications in Pakistan*

Telecommunications in Pakistan describes the overall environment for the growing mobile telecommunications, telephone, and Internet markets in Pakistan.

In 2008 Pakistan was the worlds third fastest growing telecommunications market. Pakistan's telecom infrastructure is improving dramatically with foreign and domestic investments into fixed-line and mobile networks; fiber systems are being constructed throughout the country to aid in network growth.


Regulatory environment

The Telecommunications Ordnance of 1994 created the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA), Pakistan's first independent telecommunications regulator, and the Pakistan Telecommunication Company Ltd (PTCL), a state-owned monopoly.

Due to a lack of competition, local telephone call rates were high and international call rates were even higher. During the 1990s, a call to United States cost $5 per minute (300PkRs per minute), which was not affordable for most of the population. In addition customer service was poor; fixing a problem might take 10 to 15 days. Despite this, consumers had to stick with PTCL, as they had no other options.

This prompted the government to take a series of actions to improve the service by opening the telecommunications market.This was critical, but required a fine balance because opening the market and preserving PTCL were both important for the government.

In July 2003 the government introduced a Deregulation Policy for the Telecommunication Sector, which allowed and encouraged foreign companies to invest in the Pakistani telecommunications market. The centerpiece of the deregulation was the establishment of two categories of basic services licenses: Local loop (LL), for fixed line telecommunication within the 14 PTCL regions, and Long-distance and International (LDI), for connectivity between regions. Two sets of criteria set by the regulatory authorities must be met before an operator is allowed to start operation: one for the issuance of a license and another for the maintenance of service quality.

In 2006, Etisalat International Pakistan, a wholly owned subsidiary of Emirates Telecommunications Corporation, purchased a 26% stake in PTCL and assumed management control of the company.

Pakistan's telecommunications infrastructure includes: Microwave radio relay, coaxial cable, fiber-optic cable, cellular, and satellite networks. International links include: landing points for the SEA-ME-WE-3 and SEA-ME-WE-4 submarine cable systems (*AMK) that provide links to Asia, the Middle East, and Europe; 3 Intelsat satellite earth stations (1 Atlantic Ocean and 2 Indian Ocean); 3 operational international gateway exchanges (2 at Karachi and 1 at Islamabad); and microwave radio relay to neighboring countries.

*AMK : Now IMEWE of PTCL and TWA-1 of Transworld (Private Operator) also successfully working in Karachi, Pakistan.

Perception survey

LIRNEasia's Telecommunications Regulatory Environment (TRE) index summarizes stakeholders perception of the regulatory and policy environment and provides insight into how conducive the environment is for further development and progress. The most recent survey was conducted in July 2008 in eight Asian countries, including Pakistan. The tool measured seven dimensions: (i) market entry; (ii) access to scarce resources; (iii) interconnection; (iv) tariff regulation; (v) anti-competitive practices; (vi) universal services; and (vii) quality of service; for the fixed, mobile, and broadband sectors.

The survey found that in Pakistan the mobile sector was most active, followed by broadband; while the fixed-line sector remained somewhat static. The parameters that improved compared to the 2006 survey were: interconnection, tariff regulation, regulation of anti-competitive practices, and universal service obligation in the mobile sector; and market entry, interconnection, regulation of anti-competitive practices and universal service obligation in the fixed sector. Market entry received a low score in the mobile sector due to the perception that the cost of a new or renewal mobile license was prohibitive, thus posing a serious barrier to entry. However, this conclusion may have been incorrect, as the license fee, at least in the case of renewal by Mobilink GSM, was paid in installments over a period of three years. Thus, lack of complete information on the part of survey participants may have skewed the results.


Subscriber base

The mobile telecommunications sector is seeing very large year-to-year growth in Pakistan. Approximately 90 percent of Pakistanis live within areas that have cell phone coverage and more than half of all Pakistanis have access to a cell phone. With 118 million mobile subscribers in March 2012, Pakistan has the highest mobile penetration rate in the South Asian region.

According to the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA), Mobilink continues to lead the market with 35.7 million subscribers, followed by Telenor with 29.3 million, Ufone with 23.1 million, Zong with 15.6 million, and Warid Telecom with 14.3 million.All telecom companies are working to broaden their networks in the Azad Jammu and Kashmir and Northern Areas, which were largely ignored until recently. Five of the seven Agencies of the tribal areas have mobile coverage.

SMS

Pakistanis collectively sent over 151 billion text messages during the year 2009. Nokia has cited Pakistan to be producing the third highest SMS traffic in the world in 2010.

Fixed-line telephones

Fixed-line subscriptions declined from a peak of 5.2 million in 2005-06 to 3.4 million in 2009-10.


*Brain (computer virus)*

Brain is the industry standard name for a computer virus that was released in its first form in January 1986,and is considered to be the first computer virus for MS-DOS. It infects the boot sector of storage media formatted with the DOS File Allocation Table (FAT) file system. Brain was written by two brothers, Basit Farooq Alvi and Amjad Farooq Alvi, from Lahore, Pakistan.

Description

Brain affects the IBM PC computer by replacing the boot sector of a floppy disk with a copy of the virus. The real boot sector is moved to another sector and marked as bad. Infected disks usually have five kilobytes of bad sectors. The disk label is changed to ©Brain, and the following text can be seen in infected boot sectors:

"Welcome to the Dungeon (c) 1986 Brain & Amjads (pvt) Ltd VIRUS_SHOE RECORD V9.0 Dedicated to the dynamic memories of millions of viruses who are no longer with us today - Thanks GOODNESS!! BEWARE OF THE er..VIRUS : this program is catching program follows after these messages....$#@%$@!! "

There are many minor and major variations to that version of the text. The virus slows down the floppy disk drive and makes seven kilobytes of memory unavailable to DOS. Brain was written by Amjad Farooq Alvi, who at the time lived in Chahmiran, near Lahore Railway Station, in Lahore, Pakistan. The brothers told TIME magazine they had written it to protect their medical software from piracy, and it was supposed to target copyright infringers only.The cryptic message "Welcome to the Dungeon", a safeguard and reference to an early programming forum on Dungeon BBS, appeared after a year because the brothers licensed a beta version of the code. The brothers could not be contacted to receive the final release of this version of the program.

Brain lacks code for dealing with hard disk partitioning, and avoids infecting hard disks by checking the most significant bit of the BIOS drive number being accessed. Brain does not infect the disk if the bit is clear, unlike other viruses at the time, which paid no attention to disk partitioning and consequentially destroyed data stored on hard disks by treating them in the same way as floppy disks. Brain often went undetected, partially due to this deliberate non-destructiveness, especially when the user paid little to no attention to the slow speed of floppy disk access.

The virus came complete with the brothers' address and three phone numbers, and a message that told the user that their machine was infected and to call them for inoculation: 

 "Welcome to the Dungeon © 1986 Brain & Amjads (pvt). BRAIN COMPUTER SERVICES 730 NIZAM BLOCK ALLAMA IQBAL TOWN LAHORE-PAKISTAN PHONE: 430791,443248,280530. Beware of this VIRUS.... Contact us for vaccination..." 

This program was originally used to track a heart monitoring program for the IBM PC, and pirates were distributing illicit copies of the disks. This tracking program was supposed to stop and track illegal copies of the disk. Unfortunately, the program also sometimes used the last 5k on an Apple floppy, making additional saves to the disk by other programs impossible.

Author response

When the brothers began to receive a large number of phone calls from people in United States, United Kingdom and elsewhere, demanding that they disinfect their machines, they were stunned and tried to explain to the outraged callers that their motivation had not been malicious. Their phone lines were overloaded. The brothers with another brother Shahid Farooq Alvi are still in business in Pakistan as Brain NET Internet service providers with a company called Brain Telecommunication Limited.

In 2011, 25 years after Brain was released, Mikko Hyppönen of F-Secure travelled to Pakistan to interview Amjad for a documentary. Being inspired by this documentary and its wide spread, a group of Pakistani bloggers interviewed Amjad, under the banner of Bloggerine.


Variants

Ashar is an older version of Brain. There are six variants each with a different message.







*Individual Software Houses*

 ACE-AIIMS 
 CresSoft 
 ITIM 


*Software development companies in Pakistan*


Softronix
Techlogix
Tower Technologies Limited
i2c Inc
Apvision Private Limited
Mindstorm Studios (independent game development studio) (also made the official game for the International Cricket Council (ICC) Cricket World-Cup of 2011)


*Pakistan's youngest microsoft certified professionals*

Arfa Karim (Late)












Babar Iqbal






Umema Adil 






Shafay Thobani






*I.T Universities & Institutes in Pakistan*

Balochistan University of Information Technology, Engineering and Management Sciences (BUITEMS)(Balochistan)

Bannu University of Sciences & Technology(I.T) (Bannu)

CECOS University of Information Technology and Emerging Sciences.(Peshawar)

City University of Science & Information Technology(Peshawar)

Sukkur Institute of Business Administration & I.T (Sukkur)

Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology (PIMSAT) (Karachi & Lahore)

National University of Computer and Emerging Sciences (I.T) (Islamabad,Karachi,Lahore,Peshawar & Faislabad)

COMSATS Institute of Information Technology (CIIT) (Islamabad, Lahore, Abbottabad, Wah, Attock, Sahiwal, and Vehari)

National University of Sciences and Technology (NUST) (Islamabad ,Rawalpindi, Risalpur and Karachi)

Sarhad University of Science & Information Technology (SUIT) (Peshawar)

The Virtual University (VU) : (Pakistans first University based completely on modern Information and Communication Technologies, was established by the Government as a public sector, not for profit University in 2002. Using free-to-air satellite television broadcasts and the Internet, the Virtual University allows students to follow its rigorous programs regardless of their physical locations)


P.S: I.T is a huge Industry itself. I tried to cover every aspect of I.T Industry in Pakistan.

for more info: 

Ministry of Information Technology

PSEB - Pakistan Software Export Board


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Shri Swaminarayan Mandir, Karachi*

The Shri Swaminarayan Mandir, Karachi is a Hindu temple that belongs to the NarNarayan Dev Gadi of the Swaminarayan Sampraday and is the only Swaminarayan temple in Pakistan.The temple is notable for its size and frontage, over 32,306 square yards (27,012 m2) on the M. A. Jinnah Road in Karachi city.The temple celebrated its anniversary of 150 years in April 2004.There is a sacred cowshed within the premises of this temple.The temple is located at the centre of a Hindu neighborhood in Karachi.

Partition of India and after

The temple became a refugee camp in 1948. The original images of Lord Swaminarayan were removed and taken to India during the turbulent times of partition. One murti that was originally at this temple is now located in Khan Village, Rajasthan. In 1989, for the first time since the independence in 1947, a group of sadhus from the Shri Swaminarayan Mandir, Ahmedabad visited the temple. Since then, small groups from the Ahmedabad temple pay this temple a visit every few years in a pilgrimage.

Festivals and events

Swaminarayan Jayanti, Dussehra, Diwali and almost all of the main religious festivals are celebrated by Hindus in this temple. The Holi festival celebrations that take place at this temple are the biggest in Karachi.
The temple also doubles up as a marriage venue. In 2008, a mass wedding arrangement was made for 20 couples.

Guru Nanak Temple

According to the Pakistan Hindu Council, there is a Guru Nanak temple within the Swaminarayan Temple complex. Here, every Moon Night and for the birthday of Guru Nanak, Baisakhi is celebrated.

Hinglaj Yatra

The Hinglaj yatra starts from the Swaminarayan Temple complex here annually.


Gurdwara

In the Swami Narain Mandir complex in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan where a small Hindu community lives, a Gurdwara has been created for the small Sikh community.

The Gurdwara Sahib houses three sets of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji in the Palki Sahib. There are pictures of the Gurus and a small shrine devoted to Guru Nanak Dev Ji. There is a Hindu bell in the Gurdwara Sahib as well.

*Shri Swaminarayan Mandir, Karachi*





































*Gurdwara*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Deodar (Cedrus Deodara)(National Tree of Pakistan)*

Cedrus deodara (deodar cedar, Himalayan cedar, or deodar is a species of cedar native to the western Himalayas in eastern Afghanistan, northern Pakistan, northern India (Himachal Pradesh and Uttarakhand), southwesternmost Tibet and western Nepal, occurring at 1,500&#8211;3,200 m (4,921&#8211;10,499 ft) altitude. It is a large evergreen coniferous tree reaching 40&#8211;50 m (131&#8211;164 ft) tall, exceptionally 60 m (197 ft) with a trunk up to 3 m (10 ft) in diameter. It has a conic crown with level branches and drooping branchlets.

The leaves are needle-like, mostly 2.5&#8211;5 cm long, occasionally up to 7 cm long, slender (1 mm thick), borne singly on long shoots, and in dense clusters of 20-30 on short shoots; they vary from bright green to glaucous blue-green in colour. The female cones are barrel-shaped, 7&#8211;13 cm long and 5&#8211;9 cm broad, and disintegrate when mature (in 12 months) to release the winged seeds. The male cones are 4&#8211;6 cm long, and shed their pollen in autumn.

Etymology

The specific epithet, which is also the English vernacular name, derives from the Sanskrit term devad&#257;ru, which means "wood of the gods", a compound of deva (god) and d&#257;ru (wood, etym. tree).

Cultural importance in the Indian subcontinent

Among Hindus, as the etymology of deodar suggests, it is worshiped as a divine tree. Deva, the first half of the Sanskrit term, means divine, deity, or deus. D&#257;ru, the second part, connotes durum, druid, tree, true.

Forests full of Deodar or Devad&#257;ru Trees were the favorite living place of ancient Indian sages and their families who were devoted to the Hindu god Shiva. To please Lord Shiva, the sages used to perform very difficult tapasya (meditation) practices in deodar forests. Also the ancient Hindu epics and Shaivite texts regularly mention Darukavana, meaning a forest of deodars, as a sacred place.
The deodar tree is the national tree of Pakistan.

Construction material

Deodar is in great demand as building material because of its durability, rot-resistant character and fine, close grain, which is capable of taking a high polish. Its historical use to construct religious temples and in landscaping around temples is well recorded. Its rot-resistant character also makes it an ideal wood for constructing the well-known houseboats of Srinagar, Kashmir. In Pakistan and India, during the British colonial period, deodar wood was used extensively for construction of barracks, public buildings, bridges, canals and railway cars. Despite its durability, it is not a strong timber, and its brittle nature makes it unsuitable for delicate work where strength is required, such as chair-making.

Herbal Ayurveda

The use of C. deodara in Ayurvedic medicines is well recorded.

The inner wood is aromatic and used to make incense. Inner wood is distilled into essential oil. As insects avoid this tree, the essential oil is used as insect repellent on the feet of horses, cattle and camels. It also has anti-fungal properties and has some potential for control of fungal deterioration of spices during storage. The outer bark and stem are astringent.

Due to its anti fungal and insect repellent properties rooms made of Deodar wood are used to store meat and food grains like oats and wheat in Shimla, Kullu and Kinnaur district of Himachal Pradesh. In Himachal people suffering from Asthma or other respiratory problems are advised to sit under a Deodar tree early in the morning.

Cedar oil is often used for its aromatic properties, especially in aromatherapy. It has a characteristic woody odour which may change somewhat in the course of drying out. The crude oils are often yellowish or darker in colour. Its applications cover soap perfumes, household sprays, floor polishes and insecticides and is also used in microscope work as a clearing oil.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Shri Lakshmi Devi Mandir,Karachi.*

Shri Lakshmi Devi Mandir located in Saddar,Karachi, Pakistan. This Temple was constructed after the independence of pakistan by hindu community chairman raj dasgupta.The temple is devoted to the Hindu goddess Lakshmi.

Festivals

Holi is celebrated with the holi bonfire lit at the centre of the temple grounds, followed by the play with colours.all of the main religious festivals are celebrated by Hindus in this temple, on Diwali, devotees light lamps and candles to welcome Rama from his fourteen-year exile, at the end of which he defeated Ravana and young men burst crackers at the temple on the occasion.

*Shri Lakshmi Devi Mandir,Karachi.*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Mango (National Fruit of Pakistan)*


The mango is a fleshy stone fruit belonging to the genus Mangifera, consisting of numerous tropical fruiting trees in the flowering plant family Anacardiaceae. The mango is native to South Asia, from where it has been distributed worldwide to become one of the most cultivated fruits in the tropics. While other Mangifera species (e.g. horse mango, M. foetida) are also grown on a more localized basis, Mangifera indica &#8211; the 'common mango' or 'Indian mango' &#8211; is the only mango tree commonly cultivated in many tropical and subtropical regions. It is the national fruit of India, Philippines and Pakistan.

In several cultures, its fruit and leaves are ritually used as floral decorations at weddings, public celebrations and religious ceremonies.

Etymology

The English word "mango" (plural "mangoes" or "mangos") originated from the Tamil word m&#257;&#7749;gai or mankay or Malayalam m&#257;&#7749;&#7749;a from the Dravidian root word for the same via Portuguese (also manga).The word's first recorded attestation in a European language was a text by Ludovico di Varthema in Italian in 1510, as manga; the first recorded occurrences in languages such as French and post-classical Latin appear to be translations from this Italian text. The origin of the "-o" ending in English is unclear.

When mangoes were first imported to the American colonies in the 17th century, they had to be pickled due to lack of refrigeration. Other fruits were also pickled and came to be called "mangoes", especially bell peppers, and by the 18th century, the word "mango" became a verb meaning "to pickle.

Cultivation

Mangoes have been cultivated in South Asia for thousands of years and reached East Asia between the fifth and fourth centuries BC. By the 10th century AD, cultivation had begun in East Africa.The 14th century Moroccan traveler, Ibn Battuta, reported it at Mogadishu. Cultivation came later to Brazil, the West Indies and Mexico, where an appropriate climate allows its growth.

Food

The mango is generally sweet, although the taste and texture of the flesh varies across cultivars, some having a soft, pulpy texture similar to an overripe plum, while the flesh of others is firmer, like a cantaloupe or avocado, or may have a fibrous texture. For consumption of unripe, pickled or cooked fruit, the mango skin may be consumed comfortably, but has potential to cause contact dermatitis of the lips, gingiva or tongue in susceptible people (see below). Under-ripe mangoes can be ripened by placing them in brown paper bags. They will then keep in a plastic bag in the refrigerator for about four or five days.In ripe fruits which are commonly eaten fresh, the skin may be thicker and bitter tasting, so is typically not eaten.

Cuisine

Mangoes are widely used in cuisine. Sour, unripe mangoes are used in chutneys, athanu, pickles, or side dishes, or may be eaten raw with salt, chili, or soy sauce. A cooling summer drink called panna or panha comes from mangoes. Mango pulp made into jelly or cooked with red gram dhal and green chillies may be served with cooked rice. Mango lassi, a popular drink made throughout South Asia, is created by mixing ripe mangoes or mango pulp with buttermilk and sugar. Ripe mangoes are also used to make curries. Aamras is a popular pulp/thick juice made of mangoes with sugar or milk, and is consumed with bread, rice or pooris. The pulp from ripe mangoes is also used to make jam called mangada. Andhra Aavakaaya is a very famous pickle made from raw, unripe, pulpy and sour mango, mixed with chilli powder, fenugreek seeds, mustard powder, salt and ground nut oil. Mango is also used in Andhra to make Dal / pappu. Gujaratis use mango to make chunda (a grated mango delicacy)

Mangoes are used in preserves such as moramba, amchur (dried and powdered unripe mango) and pickles, including a spicy mustard-oil pickle and alcohol. Ripe mangoes are often cut into thin layers, desiccated, folded, and then cut. These bars are similar to dried guava fruit bars available in some countries. The fruit is also added to cereal products such as muesli and oat granola.

Pakistani Mango

Pakistan is the fourth largest producer and third largest exporter of mangoes with annual production of about 2 million tons a year. Pakistan accounts for 8.5% of world&#8217;s mango crop and mainly exports to the Middle East, Iran, Germany, Japan, China and Hong Kong.

The people of Pakistan which are living abroad may miss many things but they surely miss the mangoes which they grow eating. These people always looking for a chance to have mangoes of their own country.But in the recent days there was good news for those Pakistanis living in US. Following are some lines from different blogs and news reporters about that happening.

&#8220;The first commercial shipment of about 800 boxes of Pakistani Chausa mango arrived in the United States at the beginning of Ramadan. All of it was immediately sold out at a steep price of $60-$100 for a box of six chausa mangoes, making it the costliest fruit in America".

Pakistan has a double edge in regard with treatment and shelving of mangoes. The country has a capacity to treat 15 tonnes of mangoes per hour. Besides this, Pakistani private sector has ability of shelving mangoes for 35 days after treatment, however, the rest of exporter countries could shelve mangoes for maximum seven days.

Recently, Pakistan has achieved another significant achievement in export of mangoes sector. Pakistani has recently initiated to export mangoes to China, which itself is the second largest producer and one among the largest consumers of mangoes. 

Though China itself produce mangoes in massive quantity, it still is a vast market for Pakistani mangoes as locally produced mango is small in size and less sweet, however, Chinese people like larger in size and sweeter mangoes and Pakistani types of mangoes all their desired qualities.

Pakistan produces over 150 varieties of mango and among these Chaunsa and Sindhri have great potential for finding buyers in the international markets.


Most famous types of mangoes usually found in Pakistan can be named as:

Chaunsa






Langara






Sindheri 






Dusehri Mango






Onwor Ratole






Ratnagiri mango






Alphonso Mango






Sammar Bahisht mango






Fajri Mango


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Kaghan Valley,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)*

The Kaghan Valley is a valley in the north-east of Mansehra District of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan. It attracts many tourists from around the world. The inhabitants were affected by the earthquake disaster on 8 October 2005.

The Kaghan valley is named after the town of Kaghan rather than for the Kunhar River which flows through the length of the valley. The valley extends 155 km, rising from an elevation of 2,134 feet (650 m) to its highest point, the Babusar Pass, at 13,690 feet (4,170 m). Popular languages are Hindko and Gojri, while Urdu, Pakistan's national language is also familiar among the locals. The region is Alpine in geography and climate, with forests and meadows dominating the landscape below peaks that reach over 17,000 feet.


Activities

*Trekking and Hill Walking* Kaghan is an excellent destination for trekking and hill walking. There are a number of trekking routes all along the valley. Brief descriptions of some famous trekking routes are given in Annexure-IV. Naran, Shogran and Sharan are ideal base camps for one to three days outings. There are also good opportunities for those interested in more leisurely day trips, hill walking or nature study walks.

*River Rafting* River Rafting and kayaking are new sports currently under development along the Kunhar River. As the lifeline of Kaghan Valley, Kunhar River is excellent for rafting. Some sections between Naran are quite technical and suitable only for experienced white water paddlers. Other sections of the river, above Naran and below Balakot, are fun for beginners and are of relatively easy grade. Adventure Foundation Pakistan offers basic and advanced training courses in river running during October and April.

*Jeep Safari *In addition to short duration jeep rides to Sri Paya, Saiful Muluk, Lalazar and Sharan, Kaghan Valley also ideal for thrilling jeep rides from Naran to Babusar Pass and Nori Top. All these places are unique in landscape and their details are given in the Introduction section. While going on a longer duration jeep ride make sure you have selected a good local driver and jeep for a safe journey on the rough roads.

*Fishing* Trout fishing is a popular activity in the Kaghan Valley. Fishing for brown and rainbow trout in the crystal clear water of the valley lakes and in the Kunhar River is favorite pastime for many. A fishing permit can be obtained from the Fisheries Department at Shinu or at Naran. Bringing your own angling gear is optional as you can rent equipment fro shopkeepers in Naran Bazaar. Please remember that the use of fishing nets and explosive materials for fishing in rivers and lakes are illegal as they are harmful for the healthy and sustainable growth of trout fish and other wildlife.


Tourism

The Kaghan Valley's remote mountains, dales, lakes, waterfalls, streams, and glaciers remain in a pristine state, with some within Lulusar-Dudipatsar National Park. The valley is a prime destination during summer, from May through September. In May the temperature ranges between a maximum of 11 °C (52 °F) and a minimum of 3 °C (37 °F).

From the middle of July to the end of September the Naran-Babusar road beyond Naran is open through Kaghan Valley and over Babusar Pass. Access is restricted during the monsoon and winter seasons. The Kaghan area can be reached by roads via the towns of Balakot, Abbottabad, and Mansehra on the Karakoram Highway. In Balakot, one may find buses and other transports to reach Naran and the valley.

Lakes

Kaghan Valley is home to many a tourist attractions, especially its lakes. There are more than a dozen big and small lakes in the valley, but three are more popular among the tourists: Saiful Muluk Lake, Dudipatsar Lake and Lulusar Lake.


*Saiful Muluk*, named in a folktale&#8212;the Qissa Saiful Muluk&#8212;about a romance between a Persia prince and a fairy princess. In the folktale. The lake is mentioned as the meeting site of the lovers in the folktale. lake Saiful Muluk is 10,578 feet (3,224 m) above the sea level, it is one of the highest and most beautiful lakes in Pakistan. The water of this over a mile in diameter oval shaped lake is spectacularly clear with a slight green tone.

It is accessible by a jeep road during the summer months or can be reached by tracking from the nearest town Naran, some 10 kilometers away in four to five hours. The clarity of the water comes from the multiple glaciers all around the high basin feeding the lake.

*Dudipat Lake* is enclosed with high peaks. It is one of the hardest places to reach in the valley, requiring a tough hike lasting four to seven hours. The hike is rewarding, as tourists are greeted with green pastures and the lake's blue-green waters.

*Lulusar Lake* is approximately 48 kilometers away from Naran and has an altitude of 10,910 feet (3,330 m). Surrounded by wildflowers in almost all colors imaginable, this lake is the main source for the Kunhar River. Lake Lulusar is said to be one of the most tranquil spots on the Kaghan Valley, the lake is fenced by snow capped mountains whose image is reflected on the standstill blue-green waters of this approximately three kilometers long "L" shaped lake.

There are many hotels in the Naran.


Fishing

Fishing is the chief sport in Kaghan. Brown Trout and Mahasher are stocked in pure silvery waters in the upper parts of the valley. The Kunhar river trout is considered to be the best throughout the sub-continent. Fishing licenses are issued by the 'Fisheries Department at Naran' or by the 'Trout Hatchery' at Shinu. Apart from this there are some other private trout fish farms at Kawai (also spelled as Kiwai) and Kahania.

Naran

Onwards a 3 hour drive away from Shogran is Naran. It is a town open only during the tourist season of May to September. The rest of the time it is covered with snow. All visitors come to Naran to pay a visit to the Saiful Muluk Lake (10,500 feet) 6 miles east of town. If the road is open transportation by jeep can be arranged. If the road is closed, it is an easy, gradual three-hour walk, and the lake is a lovely spot for a picnic.

If you are walking directly up-valley from Naran to Babusar "Top" the loveliest spots to camp on this trail is at "Lulusar Lake". Located just before the final grade to Babusar Top and surrounded by tall peaks, Lulusar is just one many high elevation lakes that sit along the crest of the ridge. it is living in only two places one in knhar river 7 in America.

*Kaghan Valley*



































































*Lake Saiful muluk*

































Lake Saiful muluk aerial view







Lake Saiful muluk in Winter








*Dudipat Lake* 
















*lulusar lake*











*Naran*


----------



## longknife

Golly, gee. You certainly put a lot of effort into this propaganda exercise. 

But, why didn't you post these while you were at it?



























Or the thousands more that can be found @ images of pakistan slums and tribal areas - Bing Images


----------



## keyboardwarrior

@longkinfe

Nice try,
Sir, try to read the OP again if you are not in hurry to post another searched *Link* by you.
also its off topic.
and its not a propaganda. There are two sides to every story ..... and There are two sides to a coin ....
If you have a problem with my Thread thn report to admin, Thanks.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Peregrine Falcon or Shaheen Falcon (State Bird of Pakistan)*

The Peregrine Falcon (Falco peregrinus), also known as the Peregrine,and historically as the Duck Hawk in North America,is a widespread bird of prey in the family Falconidae. A large, crow-sized falcon, it has a blue-grey back, barred white underparts, and a black head and "moustache". As is typical of bird-eating raptors, Peregrine Falcons are sexually dimorphic, females being considerably larger than males.The Peregrine is renowned for its speed, reaching over 322 km/h (200 mph) during its characteristic hunting stoop (high speed dive),making it the fastest member of the animal kingdom. According to a National Geographic program, the highest measured speed of a Peregrine Falcon is 389 km/h (242 mph).

Taxonomy

The taxon was formally described by Carl Jakob Sundevall in 1837. It has sometimes been referred to as Falco atriceps or Falco shaheen.


Description

The Shaheen is a small and powerful-looking falcon with blackish upperparts, rufous underparts with fine, dark streaks, and white on the throat. The complete black face mask is sharply demarcated from the white throat. It has distinctive rufous underwing-coverts. It differs in all these features from the paler F. p. calidus, which is a scarce winter migrant to Sri Lanka.Males and females have similar markings and plumage; apart from size there is no sexual dimorphism.The birds range in length from 380 to 440 mm.


Distribution and habitat

The Shaheen is found in South Asia from Pakistan and Kashmir region over across to the Republic of India and Bangladesh in the east and to Sri Lanka and south-eastern China. In the Republic of India, it has been recorded in all states (except Uttar Pradesh), mainly from rocky and hilly regions. The Shaheen has also been reported from the Andaman and Nicobar Islands in the Bay of Bengal.


Ecology and behaviour

The Shaheen is usually seen as a solitary bird, or in pairs on cliffs and rock pinnacles. Peregrines typically mate for life.Because of the size difference between a male and a female, a mated pair generally hunt different prey species. It is adapted to taking prey in the air and can achieve a speed of 240 kmh in level flight; when diving after prey it can exceed speeds of 320  kmh (200 mph).

Shaheens mostly hunt small birds, though medium-sized birds such as pigeons and parrots are also taken. Strong and fast, they dive from great heights to strike prey with their talons. If the impact does not kill the prey, the falcon bites the neck of its victim to ensure death.

In Culture

Peregrine Falcon or Shaheen Falcon is the State Bird of Pakistan.
In Pakistani literature, the Shaheen has a special association with the poetry of the country's national poet, Allama Muhammad Iqbal.




























Source:

List of birds of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

National Symbols of Pakistan :: Ministry of Information, Broadcasting & National Heritage (National Heritage & Integration Wing) :: Government of Pakistan.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Chukar Partridge (National Bird of Pakistan)*

The Chukar (Alectoris chukar) is a Eurasian upland game bird in the pheasant family Phasianidae of the order Galliformes, gallinaceous birds. Its native range in Asia from Pakistan and Kashmir, India and Afghanistan. It is closely related and similar to its western equivalent, the Red-legged Partridge, Alectoris rufa. The Chukar is a rotund 32-35 cm long bird, with a light brown back, grey breast, and buff belly. The face is white with a black gorget. It has rufous-streaked flanks and red legs. When disturbed, it prefers to run rather than fly, but if necessary it flies a short distance on rounded wings. Chukar prefer rocky, steep, and open hillsides. The Chukar is a resident breeder in dry, open, and often hilly country. In the wild, Chukar travel in groups of 5-40 birds called coveys. It nests in a scantily lined ground scrape laying 8 to 20 eggs. Chukars will take a wide variety of seeds and some insects as food. When in captivity, they will lay 1 egg per day throughout the breeding season if the eggs are collected daily. For hunters, Chakur is a very challneging bird becuase of its surgical upward flights and sudden disappearances in the bushes. 


Description

The Chukar is a rotund 32&#8211;35 cm (13&#8211;14 in) long partridge, with a light brown back, grey breast, and buff belly. The shades vary across the various populations. The face is white with a black gorget. It has rufous-streaked flanks, red legs and coral red bill. Sexes are similar, the female slightly smaller in size and lacking the spur. The tail has 14 feathers, the third primary is the longest while the first is level with the fifth and sixth primaries.

It is very similar to the Rock Partridge (Alectoris graeca) with which it has been lumped in the past but is browner on the back and has a yellowish tinge to the foreneck. The sharply defined gorget distinguishes this species from the Red-legged Partridge which has the black collar breaking into dark streaks near the breast. Their song is a noisy chuck-chuck-chukar-chukar from which the name is derived. The Barbary partridge (Alectoris barbara) has a reddish brown rather than black collar with a grey throat and face with a chestnut crown.


Distribution and habitat

This partridge has its native range in Asia, from Israel and Turkey through Afghanistan,Pakistan to India, along the inner ranges of the Western Himalayas to Nepal. Further west in southeastern Europe it is replaced by the Red-legged Partridge, Alectoris rufa. It barely ranges into Africa on the Sinai Peninsula. The habitat in the native range is rocky open hillsides with grass or scattered scrub or cultivation. In Israel and Jordan it is found at low altitudes, starting at 400 metres below sea level in the Dead Sea area, whereas in the more eastern areas it is mainly found at an altitude of 2000 to 4000 m except in Pakistan, where it occurs at 600m.They are not found in areas of high humidity or rainfall.


In culture

The Chukar is the National bird of Pakistan. In Punjab, the Chukar has been considered as a symbol of intense, and often unrequited, love.






















Source:

List of birds of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

National Symbols of Pakistan :: Ministry of Information, Broadcasting & National Heritage (National Heritage & Integration Wing) :: Government of Pakistan.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Ansoo Lake,Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KPK)*


Ansoo Lake is situated in Kaghan Valley Mansehra District of the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan. It is located near Malika Parbat in the Himalayan range at the altitude of 4,245 meters(13,927 ft). This lake is considered to be one of the most beautiful lakes of the world.

The name "Ansoo" comes from its tear-like shape (the Urdu word Ansoo means teardrop). The lake also resembles a human eye with a central ice island resembling the iris and a ridge resembling an eyebrow, which becomes even more prominent when ice melts on the "eyebrow" during the summer. This ridge was partially destroyed in the 2005 Kashmir earthquake.

The lake is said to have been discovered in 1993 by Pakistan Air Force pilots who were flying low in the area. Earlier, the lake was not even known to the locals.

There is no place to stay at Ansoo Lake. Some people may camp on the top of extremely cold and windy mountains but it is very risky and even the locals do not recommend this.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Bahauddin Zakariya University, Multan*

Bahauddin Zakariya University is located in Multan, Punjab, Pakistan. It is the Largest university of South Punjab. Bahauddin Zakariya University was formerly known as Multan University. It was renamed in honor of Hazrat Baha-ud-din Zakariya. It is a degree awarding institute in more than 23 subjects, including pharmacy, medical, engineering, humanities, business administration, law, art, music, IT, Agriculture and languages. The university is currently ranked at No. 3 in General Category Ranking of 2012 by Higher Education Commission of Pakistan (HEC).


Overview

The University started functioning in 1975 in rented buildings with 8 departments. But currently it has grown much and built many sub campuses also. Presently University has 20 departments and many constituent colleges namely; University Gilani Law College, and Multan College of Arts and many faculties including Veterinary faculty and faculty of Agricultural science and technology(FAST)(formerly UCA mean university college of Agriculture) . and faculty of Engineering and Technology The University is providing the maximum possible residential facilities to the students and staff.

The Bahauddin Zakariya University is a general University, providing instruction in both Arts and Science subjects. However, keeping in view the fact that agriculture is the mainstay of this region, (the place and its environs can boast of producing the country&#8217;s best silver crop (Cotton) and fruit crops (Mangoes, Citrus, and Dates), it was considered expedient to train manpower in the region for solving agricultural problems. Accordingly, a College of Agriculture was established in 1989. (The College of Agriculture and its complement, an Engineering College, form an integral part of the University Plan). The College of Engineering & Technology was established in 1994. Department of Commerce was started from November, 1996. BBA classes were started in the Department of Business Administration from October, 1996. Bachelor of Computer Science has also been introduced in the Department of Computer Science from November, 1996. B.Sc. Electrical Engineering class was started in November, 1997. Information Technology Centre was established in July 1999. BS and MSc. Telecommunication System was started in year 2004. B.Sc. Mechanical, Computer and Architectural Engineering classes were started in year 2005. All degrees awarded by the university are recognized by HEC, PEC & PMDC.


Academic departments

1. Faculty of Arts-Social Sciences
 Department of Economics
 Department of Education
 Department of History
 Department of Pakistan Studies
 Department of Political Science & International Relations
 Department of Mass Communication
 Multan College of Arts
 Department of Sociology
 Department of Applied Psychology
 Department of Philosophy
 Undergraduate Studies in Social Sciences

2. Faculty of Science
 Institute of Pure and Applied Biology
 Department of Chemistry
 Centre for Advanced Studies in Pure and Applied Mathematics (CASPAM)
 Institute of Computing

   (1)-Department Of Information Technology
    (2)-Department Of Computer Science
    (3)-Department Of Telecommunication Systems

 Department of Physics
 Institute of Biotechnology
 Department of Statistics
 Centre for Undergraduate Studies

3. Faculty of Islamic Studies and Languages
 Department of Arabic
 Department of Islamic Studies
 Department of English
 Department of Urdu
 Department of Saraiki

4. Faculty of Commerce, Law & Business Administration
 Institute of Management Sciences (Business Administrations)
 Department of Business Administration ( Sub-Campus D.G.Khan )
 Department of Computer Science ( Sub-Campus D.G.Khan )
 Department of English ( Sub-Campus D.G.Khan )
 Department of Economics ( Sub-Campus D.G.Khan )
 Department of Business Administration ( Sub-Campus Sahiwal )
 Department of Applied Psychology ( Sub-Campus Sahiwal )
 Department of English ( Sub-Campus Sahiwal )
 Department of Economics ( Sub-Campus Sahiwal )
 Department of Commerce
 Gillani Law College

5. Faculty of Pharmacy
 Department of Pharmacy
 Department of Pharmacology
 Department of Pharmaceutics
 Department of pharmaceutical chemistry

6. Faculty of Veterinary Sciences

Departments:
 Biosciences
 Pathobiology
 Clinical Sciences.
 Livestock and Poultry Production

7. Faculty of Engineering
 University College of Engineering & Technology
 University College of Textile Engineering
 Institute of Advance Materials


8. Faculty of Agriculture science and Technology Formerly it is called UCA mean university college of Agriculture now it is called FAST mean faculty o***ricultural Science and Technology . Fast Provide 8 Major subjects for specialization after 2 year but for evening program only four.

In order to improve the academic facilities of remote areas former Governor of Punjab Lt General (Rtd) Khalid Maqbool opened up sub campuses of the public sector universities with a vision to transform them into independent universities in future. Up till now following three sub-campuses of Bahauddin Zakariya University have been opened.


BZU Sub-Campus, D.G Khan
BZU Sub-Campus, Sahiwal
BZU Bahadur Sub-Campus, Layyah


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) Pakistan*

The Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission ( SUPARCO) is an executive and bureaucratic space agency of the Government of Pakistan, responsible for the nation's public and civil space programme and for aeronautics and aerospace research. Its mission statement and objective is to conduct peaceful research in space technology and promote the technology for socio-economic uplift of the country.

Established in its modern form on 16 September 1961 by an executive order of President of Pakistan, it is headquarter in Karachi, Sindh Province of Pakistan. Part of the Strategic Plans Division (SPD) of Pakistan Armed Forces, which is currently headquarters at the Chakalala Military District under the control of the PAF;the space programme recorded number of pioneering accomplishments in space flight during the initial years of its establishment.

Since its creation in 1961, the Suparco has achieved numerous milestones, including the first successful spaceflight of country's first weather expendable launch rocket, Rehbar-I. The country's first satellite, Badr-I, was built by the Suparco and launched by the China in 1990. However during the mean time, the space programme suffered many setbacks, difficulties, and problems that partly slowed the progress of the space programme. The bureaucratic influence and politicization further lagged the space programme and many projects were cancelled by the superior authorities.

Over the years, SUPARCO expanded and has several well expanded installations all over the country as assets, and cooperates in peaceful use of space technology with the international community as a part of several bilateral and multilateral agreements.SUPARCO's science and research is mainly focused and concentrated on better understanding of the Solar system,Space weather, astrophysics (Big Bang Theory and Physical cosmology),astronomical observation, climatic studies,space and telemedicine, remote sensingand the Earth observation.




Aim and Mission statement

The prime goal and mainstream functional objective of Suparco is to undertake research and develop space technology and associated technologies to be serve on the various task relating to national interest of the country. Its official mission states its space policy:

"Strive to achieve self-reliance in space technology and applications for national security, economy and society."

&#8212;Mission statement of Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission.


*History*

Creation


The independent research in space sciences and aeronautical development was insued and goaded by the senior physicists at the Department of Physics of the Punjab University, in 1957, following the successful launch of Soviet Union's first artificial satellite, the Sputnik 1 However, due to the political instability, the serious initiatives to established the programme was not undertaken by the Government of Pakistan. Since 1958, Nobel Laureate Abdus Salam had played a major and influential role in the development of Pakistan's science policy. It was Salam's advice to the President, Field Marshal Ayub Khan, to establish a national space authority to oversaw the development on the space programme; this led the establishment of the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (denoted as SUPARCO) on 16 September 16, 1961, with Abdus Salam being its first administrated director. It was decided to set up a committee dealing with space sciences, consequently, a Space Sciences Research Wing at the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC). In few week, the committee was established through the Presidential Executive Order (PEO) of President Ayub Khan which was addressed to co-chairman Ishrat Usmani, the Chairman of PAEC. The program of rocket test firings was entrusted to the Chairman of PAEC.

1960s: Space flight programmes

One of the most earliest and notable achievement of Suparco activities was its unmanned space flight programme that was recorded on 7 June 1961. Suparco took research in the development of first solid-fuel expandable rockets, an assistance provided by the United States. On 7 June 1962, Suparco landed a record achievement when it had launched first unmanned solid-fuel sounding rocket and took its first initial space flight from the Sonmiani Terminal Launch.The rocket was developed in a joint venture with air force in a team led by PAF's Air Commodore (Brigadier-General) WJM Turowicz.Known as the Rehbar-I (lit. Teller of the way), Pakistan had secured its distinction as the third country in Asia and the tenth in the world to conduct successful spaceflight.The unmanned spaceflight mission continued under Turowicz, and according to Suparco, from the period 1962 till the partial termination of mission in 1972, ~200 sounding rockets took high success space flights from Sonmiani terminal launch. The National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) publicly hailed the space flight programme as thebeginning of "a programme of continuing cooperation in space research of mutual interest.


This cooperative agreement called for the training of Pakistan's scientists, engineers, and technicians at the specialized facilities in the United States. Before the June 1962 space flight programme, NASA had began to train Pakistan's scientists at Wallops Island and the Goddard Space Flight Centres. NASA also set up fellowships and research associate programmes at various American universities for "advanced training and experience."

On 25 July 1964, Salam arranged an another meeting with President Ayub Khan where Suparco was placed under the direct control of the President of Pakistan; it was followed by constituting the Suparco as an executive but separate authority under the administrative control of Salam on 8 March 1966. By the presidential decree, Salam was brought as its first and founding chairman and given the powers previously held by the PAEC Chairman.

Abdus Salam laid foundation of space infrastructure in Karachi and Lahore, particularly establishing infrastructure for physics research. With the establishment of Suparco, Pakistan was the first South Asian country to start a space programme. In 1967, Abdus Salam was succeeded by Air Commdore W&#322;adys&#322;aw Turowicz, as he was made administrator of SUPARCO.Air Commdore Turowicz led the foundation of research activities and rocketry development in Suparco to the field of aeronautics sciences. The Doppler Radar Station (Islamabad Mission Control Center) was also established in a in the country as part of a global network.In 1973, American Apollo 17 astronauts Eugene Cernan, Ronald Evans and Harrison Schmitt paid a state visit to Karachi amid great fanfare, to see the Suparco's headquarters. It was also during the early 1970s that the Islamabad Ionospheric Station within Quaid-e-Azam University was set up and the NASA Landsat ground station was established near Rawat.


1970s-1980s: Bureaucratization and reorganization

Entering in the late 1970s era, the space programme suffered many setback and experience number of difficulties, including lack of government response, shortage of technical personnel and expert engineers needed for the country to have an effective space programme. The space flight programme was abruptly ended due to lack of funds and lessening government response.It was during this time the militarization of the space programme took place by Prime minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto when many senior combatant officers were appointed at the administrative position in the space programme. Many scientists involved in the programmme were forcefully given transferred to PAEC and KRL to aid the success of the atomic bomb project.

In 1979-80s, Suparco launched the project to development and launch country's first artificial satellite and began sending hundreds of engineers to University of Surrey to participate in the development of UO-11 which was launched in 1984.In 1983, a communication satellite project called Paksat was initiated, with the establishment of the 10-meter diameter satellite ground station for interception of satellite transmissions.

After participating in various projects with University of Surrey, the team of engineers returned to Pakistan in 1986. Munir Ahmad Khan then returned to General Zia-ul-Haq and obtained his approval to began practical work on Badr-I. The project was started by Suparco's Dr. Salim Mehmud as director of the project and was supported by the members of Pakistan Amateur Radio Society. In short span of time, the Project Badr was completed, and the first satellite was named Badr-1. In 1990, Badr-I Pakistan's first locally built satellite was launched by the China National Space Administration (CNSA) of People's Republic of China (PRC).

1990s: Orbital slot crises and setbacks

In 1990s era, the space programme experienced a number of orbital slot crises and failures, just like the one experience in the Soviet space program. In 1991, Suparco launched another satellite project, Badr-B, with the technical assistance provided by the United Kingdom. The spacecraft's sub-systems were developed and manufactured by Pakistan-based DESTO, SIL, and British Rutherford Laboratory, while the spacecraft integration was performed by SUPARCO.The programme was completed in 1994, and it was expected to launch the same year. However, the space programme began to suffer much more serious trouble and lacked the technical assistance to launch the satellite on its own. The target to complete the satellite could not be achieved on time, and in 1994, plans to launch the spacecraft did not materialise, and the launch was halted and delayed long to 2001.


Despite its success in its space flight programme in the 1960s, Suparco began to face intense competition from its rival organizations to build the space boosters. In 1980s, Suparco largely took participation in building the first space booster, Hatf-I, but lost its credibility to KRL who had derived the space vehicle into an operational missile. As early as in 1995, Suparco lost its major contract to NDC bureau to developed the country's first space booster, Shaheen-I. Although, Suparco helped build the solid-fuel engine of the rocket and its space launch pad was also used for the spaceflights. Suparco failed to impress the government of its capabilities, and the control of the Shaheen expandable programme was handed over to NDC bureau as its executive authority.

In 1999, Abdul Qadeer Khan attempted to persuade President Pervez Musharraf but was unable to convince him to launch the satellite from Flight Test Center as Ghauri-I as its space booster. In 2001, after long negotiation with the Russian Federal Space Agency (RKA), the Badr-B took its first successful flight with Meteor-3M, from the Baikonur Cosmodrome, as Ukrainian Zenit-2 rocket as its boost launcher.the satellite was operated successfully.


In 1993, the Paksat programme was again restarted but terminated in 1994 after Suparco lost the two orbital slots 38°E longitude and 41°E longitude, which was acquired for it in the Geo-synchronous orbit expired. In 2002, Suparco again applied for a new application for the allocation of five GSo slots (38°E, 41°E, 30°E, 88°E and 101°E) was filed. Although granted, Suparco faced the risk of losing its priority 38°E slot, if it didn&#8217;t launch its own satellite by April 2003.Under pressure and understanding the substantial negative impact on the space programme, Suparco made a move to acquire an American satellite-building firm, Hughes Satellite Systems (HGS), at a cost of around $5 million. This second-hand satellite had originally designed for Indonesia, but after a battery problem occurred making it useless during certain hours of the day, the firm was forced to sold the satellite to Pakistan as Paksat-1.

2000s: Recent developments and Revitalisation

In 2000, Suparco was brought under the National Command Authority in order focus on "real development" to begin, as its chairman maintained. Under the privileges and opportunities awarded by the economic liberalisation policies of Prime minister Shaukat Aziz, Suparco pushed itself to gain the support from the local government and the private-sector.

In 2003, Pervez Musharraf and Shaukat Aziz began to forcefully push Suparco to pursue and deliver an active space programme. Funding and government support was increased personally by Pervez Musharraf as he goaded the space programme as "next logical frontier". In 2004, Suparco launched an ambition project to developed country's first Geo-stationary satellite; the new project was known as Paksat-1Replacement. In 2007, Shaukat Aziz paid a state visit to Beijing where he successfully persuaded the China to joined the project, and to provided its financial assistance to succeed the project on time.

In 2005, then-President Pervez Musharraf outlined his vision for SUPARCO by laying down a clearly defined agenda for the national space agency to pursue and deliver in minimum time. Musharraf had made it clear that:

"Pakistan would need to catch up to the world space leaders and make up for lost time and neglect in the past and future".

In 2011, Suparco launched country's first satellite on schedule from China and was deployed successfully at 38°E in the Geo-stationary orbit.The new satellite took over the existing satellites of the country in orbit.

Test facilities and Space centers

The headquarters of the Suparco are located in Karachi, Sindh Province near at the Karachi University; while its administrative infrastructure is well developed and expanded all over the country. As early as in 1980s, Suparco joined the International Cospas-Sarsat Programme of Soviet Union and finally inaugurated the facility at the Suparco Headquarters. Known as "Pakistan Mission Control Center", the first commissioning test was carried out from 10 November 2009 at 0500Hrs.

The SUPARCO Plant located at Hub (a township of coastal Balochistan near Karachi), the Paksat-1R ground Control Station (near PCSIR Laboratories) and FTR (Flight Testing Range) located in Sonmiani, also in Balochistan, near Karachi.


Notable projects and achievements

*Rehbar spaceflight programme*

On 7 June 1962 at 19:53 hours (PST), the Rehbar-I took its first successful spaceflight in deep space from the Sonmiani Termial Launch. The rocket soared to about 130 km into the atmosphere, making Pakistan the third country in Asia and the 10th in the world to conduct such a launch. This was followed by the second booster, the Rehbar-II, which was also successfully launched from Sonmiani terminal launch on 9 June 1962. The data received from Rehbar-I and Rehbar-II gave scientists information on wind shear and structure of layers of the upper atmosphere extending beyond the stratosphere. The successful launch carried a payload of 80 pounds of sodium and it streaked up about 130 km into the atmosphere. SUPARCO tested its Rehbar rocket series for more than a decade. The space flight program was terminated on 8 April 1972.

*Hatf Programme*

The Hatf programme was developed with the contribution of the Suparco's scientists with collaboration with scientists from the KRL. The program was developed in extreme secrecy and was finally revealed in 1989 by the Pakistan Army. In January 1989, the rocket took its first maiden spaceflight which was dubbed by the army as "indigenous multistage rocket into deep space"; it was said to have reached an altitude of more than 480 km. Earlier in 1981, the Suparco had announced plans to test a launcher by 1986, and the Pakistan's press reported in early 1989 that a multi-stage rocket had successfully launched a 150-kilogram payload over 600 kilometers into "deep space.


Satellite-control programmes

Since early 1960s, when the second spaceflight of Rehbar-II weather rocket successfully took place to measure up the upper atmosphere; the program on other hand gradually improved. In 1980s, the Badr satellite program took place to counter the Rohini satellite, and was eventually launched by Suparco in 1990 in China. Since then, Suparco has an active satellite control program and controls various satellites, under the mutual agreement with the international community, from the Pakistan Mission Control Center (PMCC) located in Suparco headquarters.

Communication and Geosynchronous satellites 

*Badr-1A*

In 1986, Suparco took initiatives to locally built country's first digital communication satellite, with the financial support of ministries of telecommunication and science. Initially, the government wanted Suparco to held talks with NASA but after the Challenger disaster, the U.S Government halted all major spaceflights. Instead China voluntarily offered Pakistan to launch its satellite, using its Long March 2 rockets. In 1990, the satellite was immediately airlifted to China with Suparco personnel. In July 1990, nation's first satellite was launched from China as, Badr-1, aboard a Long March 2E from Xichang Satellite Launch Center, China. The satellite successfully completed its designed life and it was termed by the government as "key success "to Suparco.

*PakSat-1Extended*

The PakSat program was originally conceived in 1980s but it due to its first technical failure, the program was terminated in 1994. In 2003, Suparco held talks with Hughes Space and Communications Company to lease the one of the Palapa satellite that it placed in ego-synchronous orbit for Indonesia. After Indonesia publicly declaring that the satellite unusable after an electric power anomaly; the Hughes Space paid the insurance claims and sold the satellite to Suparco as renaming it as "PakSat-IE".The HGS-3 was then acquired by Pakistan from M/s Hughes Global Services on "Full Time Leasing " and relocated to Pakistan's reserved slot at 38°East. After a series of orbital maneuvers, the satellite was stabilized at the final location on 20 December 2002 with 0°inclination. The satellite is in position at the Pakistan-licensed orbital location, 38°east longitude. In 2012. The PakSat-IE was decommissioned later after the second satellite was launched in 2011.

PakSat-1Replacement

On 14 August 2011, PakSat-1R was launched by China using Long March 3B rocket. The 11,000 lb Satellite was built by China Academy of Space Technology on DFH-4 space platform; this satellite raplced PakSat-1E. The PakSat-1R is program to support all conventional and modern Fixed Satellite Service (FSS) applications including broadband, E-learning, telemedicine, digital TV and emergency communications. The PakSat-1R satellite is program to control the total of up to 30 transponders: 18 in Ku-band and 12 in C-band. To ensure high degree of reliability and availability of the system, Suparco has two fully redundant and operational Mission control centers were established in Karachi and Lahore, one to act as the Main control facility and the other as Backup respectively.

Weather and earth observation

*Badr-B*

In 1992 SUPARCO was given orders to develop its first LEO-based Earth observation satellite. According to the director of this program dr. Abdul Majid, the satellite was to launch on June 1996 but the orbital crises and delayed the launch the satellite until it was agreed to launch on 10 December 2001 at 17:19 hours UT, Pakistan, from Baikonur Cosmodrome, Kazakhstan aboard a Russian Zenit-2 rocket, Russia.

Remote Sensing Satellites

In 2006-07, SUPARCO launch the physical development on high-resolution and the series of the remote-sensing weather satellties to meet the national and international user requirements in the field of satellite imagery.This dual purpose remote-sensing and the weather satellite program is known as the PRS program, and in January 2007, a feasibility and system definition study was concluded by Suparco, which recommended the launch of an optical and Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) satellite to ensure that the domestic and international user requirements are competitively met. In July 2007, the first prototype of the first optical satellite in this PRS program, and the launch of the manufacturing of the satellite was planned in the third quarter of year 2008. Initially, SUPARCO plans to launch an optical satellite with payload of 2.5-meter PAN in 700 km sun-synchronous orbit, which will be followed by a series of optical and SAR satellites in the future. The satellite is underdevelopment process and it is being developed by SUPARCO and it is expected to be launched in 2014.


Planetary Sciences and Scientific missions

Each and every year, Suparco holds and sponsors the World Space Week (WSW) to promote the understanding of the Earth science in all over the country.Suparco works with number of universities and research institutions to engage in research in observational astronomy and astrophysics. The Institute of Space and Planetary Astrophysics (ISPA) of the Karachi University conducts key and co-sponsors the international level research in astrophysics, with the joint venture of Suparco.

*Functions*

In 2005,Musharraf has expressed his desired that "SUPARCO has suffered severe economic and global sanctions but in future Pakistan will send its satellites from its soil". Revitalization, restructuring, reorientation and modernization of SUPARCO are the main objectives outlined by President Musharraf. SUPARCO is to be brought at par with other strategic organizations around the world. Specific objectives include research and development of communication satellites, Remote sensing satellites and satellite launch vehicles, with the objective of bringing rapid growth and socio-economic development in the fields of education, astronomy, Cosmology, Exobiology, Stellar science, Planetary science, Planets, Extrasolar Planet, Dwarf Planets, Comets, Asteroids, astrophysics, astrobiology, astrochemistry, aerospace engineering, rocket propellent engineering, information technology, communications, agriculture sector, mineral excavation and atmospheric sciences.

Development of state policy concepts in the sphere of research and peaceful uses of space, as well as in the interests of national security
Organization and development of space activities in Pakistan and under its jurisdiction abroad
Contributing to state national security and defence capability
Organization and development of Pakistan's cooperation with other states and international
space organizations


*Specific programs and missions*

 Scientific space research
 Remote sensing of Earth
 Satellite telecommunication systems
 Geographic Information System
 Natural Resource Surveying
 Environmental monitoring
 Acquisition of data for atmospheric/meteorological studies
 Development of the ground-based infrastructure for navigation and special information system
 Space activities in the interests of national security and defence
 Development of research, test and production base of the space sector


Global particiaption

*People's Republic of China*

In August 2006, Peoples Republic of China signed an agreement with Pakistan to conduct joint research in space technology and committed to work with Pakistan to launch three Earth-weather satellites over the next five years. In May 2007, China (as a strategic partner) publicly signed an with Pakistan to enhance cooperation in the areas of space science and technology. The Pakistan-China bilateral cooperation in the space industry span a broad spectrum, including climate science, clean energy technologies, atmospheric and earth sciences, and marine sciences. On the occasion of Chinese launch of PakSat-1R, Pakistan's ambassador to China expressed the natural desire of Pakistan for China to send a first officially desginated Pakistan astronaut to space aboard a Chinese spacecraft.

*Turkey*

In December 2006, Turkey showed interest to form a joint-venture with Pakistan in its space programme, particularly in the development of satellites. In 2006, Turkish minister of science, accompanied by the Turkish Ambassador to Pakistan, signed the Memorandum of understanding (MOU) with Pakistan to form a joint-venture with Pakistan in the development of satellite technology.The Scientific and Technological Research Council of Turkey and Turkish Aerospace Industries's senior ranking officials and representative signed a separate accord with the SUPARCO to enhance the cooperation in the satellite development program.


*International collaboration and MoU*

Invited by Soviet Union, Suparco joined the COSPAS-SARSAT program in 1990, after receiving the approval of the Government of Pakistan.Since 1990, Suparco has been controlling and hosting many Soviet-Russian COSPAS-SARSAT satellites. The Pakistan Mission Control Center in Karachi serves as headquarter of the region to control the Cospas satellites, and over the years Suparco has emerged as lead agency to provide the ground and satellite transmissions to Cospas-Sarsat program. Pakistan is also a member of the Asia-Pacific Space Cooperation Organization (APSCO).SUPARCO and the Department of Space have signed formal Memorandum of Understanding agreements with a number of foreign political entities:

  China
  Russia
  Thailand
  Ukraine
  Iran
  Brazil
  Argentina
  Turkey

  France
  South Korea
  United Kingdom
  Italy
  Bangladesh
  Peru
  Mongolia
  Philippines

*Space programme 2040*

The Space Programme 2040 is a satellite development and launch programme of the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco) Pakistan's supreme space research authority.The Space Programme 2040 intends to replace the Badr satellite programme and geo-stationary communication satellite. On August 11th, Paksat-IR was launched from Xichang Satellite Launch Center by Suparco, making it first satellite to be launched under this programme According to Suparco, five GEO satellites and six LEO satellites will be launched in between 2011 till 2040.

The stated goals of the program are to expected gain significant experience in satellite development, practicing of Space medicine, and to promote socio-economic sector in the country.While, the programme intend to learn to developed the military and space technologies and to conduct experiments on fundamental sciences in space frontier, the Government maintained that Space Programme-2040's prime purpose to bring the benefits of the full spectrum of space technology to the people of Pakistan. On July 15th, 2011, Prime minister Yousaf Gillani gave official approval of the programme with the 2011 Pakistan fiscal year budget.


Spacecraft

The Space Programme 2040 included the development of five GEO satellites and six LEO satellites to replace Suparco's existing satellites in the orbit.There no plans for developing the of the Reusable Space Vehicle or space rocket booster, and the programme is entirely intend and focus to launch more communication and remote sensing satellites. In August 11th, the Suparco launched the Paksat-IR, as first satellite as part of this programme.


Geo-satellites

According to Suparco, the Space Programme intends to launch five GEO satellites from 2011 till 2040. Here the details are given:

Paksat-IE

The Paksat-IE was country's first GEO satellite that was operated by the Suparco. Previously owned by Boeing and operated under lease by Paksat. It was launched on 31 January 1996 and leased to Suparco in 2003. Since then, Suparco initiated to developed its own GEO satellite programme, financed by People's Republic of China. The satellite will be replaced by its advanced and upgrade satellite, the Paksat-IR.


Paksat-IR

The Paksat-IR is a first GEO satellite that was launched at 21:17hrs August 11th as part of this programme from People's Republic of China. Its' satellite vehicle was the Long March 3E carrier rocket from the Xichang Satellite Launch Centre in China's Sichuan province. The China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation and the Suparco was the main contractor to build Paksat-IR, and DESTO was selected to build the primary heat shield and electronic materials for the spacecraft. The Paksat-IR objectives are to support all conventional and modern Fixed Satellite Service (FSS) applications, with a total of 30 Communication Transponders (12 in C band and 18 in Ku band).
 The GEO satellites that are under developed or purposed are listed below: Paksat-MM1
 Paksat-MM2
 Paksat-II


Low Earth orbit

In 1992, Suparco launched her first LEO project, and it was completed in 1996. Badr-II was Suparco's first LEO satellite and was launched in 2001 by Baikonur Cosmodrome by the Russian Space Agency. Since then, Suparco took initiatives to replace her first Suparco satellite, therefore, Remote Sensing Satellite programme in January 2007.

Optical satellite

Suparco plans to launched her first Optical satellite in the end year of 2011 from People's Republic of China.The satellite is reported to have payload of 2.5 meter PAN in 700km in SSO.It is the first satellite that is locally manufactured by the Suparco and to meet the national and international user requirements in the field of satellite imagery.


*Remote Sensing Programme*

There are six remote sensing satellites are expected to be developed and launched under this programme. Suparco is intending to launch her first remote sensing satellite in 2014 and it is named as PRSS-O1.According to Suparco, the planned and manufactured satellites are list below:

 PRSS-O1
 PRSS-S1
 PRSS-O2
 PRSS-S2
 PRSS-O3
 PRSS-S3

SUPARCO Satellite Ground Station

The SUPARCO Satellite Ground Station is an earth observation and remote sensing satellite control center. The SUPARCO's SGS center is a major space research centre of the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), focusing on the earth observational and remote sensing technology.

The space center is currently controlled by the SUPARCO. It is located at Rawat near Islamabad, has an acquisition zone of approximately 2500 km radius and covers Pakistan and 25 other countries, wholly or partially, in the South Asian, Central Asian and Western Asia and Middle East regions. The SUPARCO's SGS center acquires and archives satellite data from different earth resources satellites. The data products and related services are offered to different user agencies within and outside Pakistan.


An artistic diagram of Paksat-1E satellite






*The Badr-I is displayed before its prior launch in 1990*






The preparations are being made to launched the Pakistan-based Rehbar-I in launch position in the 1961







Along with Meteor-3M, Badr-B is ready for launch






*Paksat-1R launching,11 August,2011*


----------



## Michelle420

Great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Greenwich University ,Karachi*

The Greenwich University is duly recognized by the Higher Education Commission (HEC) as an autonomous degree-awarding university. Greenwich, as a seat of learning, is known for its academic excellence, and is recognized, across the world, as one of the leading institutions of higher education in Pakistan. The University is legally empowered to offer its degree program overseas, and to grant affiliation to other institutions.

Introduction and history

The saga of Greenwich University spans over two decades which rests on the foundation stone of Southeastern University, Washington DC, USA, Pakistan Campus laid in 1987.

The award of foreign degrees in Pakistan originated at Southeastern University, Washington DC, to open the gates of quality education to the masses of Pakistan who had no opportunity other than a few government-run institutions. After 10 years as foreign university campus Greenwich act was passed through Sindh Assembly in 1998 (Act No. 1 of 1998 for Greenwich University).

Campus

Greenwich University overlooks the Arabian Sea, providing an atmosphere of tranquility to the campus. Several arteries of boulevards and avenues lead to Greenwich University situated in Defence Housing Authority, Karachi , a posh locality. The purposeful architecture of the University envelops a spacious courtyard, classrooms computer labs, library, cafeteria, gymnasium, sports field and a recreational center.

Programs 

M. Phill / PhD 

M.Phil./M.S. - (ENGLISH)

 M.Phil./M.S. - (FINANCE)

M.Phil./M.S. - (HRM) 

M.Phill./M.S - (MARKETING)

M.Phill./M.S. - (MANAGEMENT)

Ph.D - (ENGLISH) 

Ph.D - (FINANCE) 

Ph.D - (HRM)

Ph.D - (MARKETING) 

Ph.D. - (MANAGEMENT)


Associate 

AS - (ECONOMIC & FINANCE) 

AS - (ECONOMICS) 

AS - (ENGLISH) 

AS - (MEDIA MANAGEMENT AND ADVERTISING) 

AS - (ORGANIZATIONAL COMMUNICATION) 

AS - BA (BUSINESS ADMINISTRATION) 

AS - MCMS (MASS COMMUNICATION & MEDIA STUDIES)


Graduate 

M. Ed. (EDUCATION)

M.A English (LINGUISTICS)

M.A English (LITERATURE) 

MS - (BANKING) 

MS - (EXECTIVE) 

MS - (FINANCE)

MS - (HRM) 

MS - (INTERNATIONAL RELATIONS) 

MS - (MARKETING) 

MS - (MEDIA MANAGEMENT AND ADVERTISING) 

MS - (MIS) 

MS - (SERVICES MANAGEMENT) 

MS - (SOCIOLOGY AND SOCIAL WORK) 

MS - ENGLISH (LINGUISTICS)

MS - MCMS (ELECTRONIC & PRINT MEDIA) 

MS - MCMS (PRINT AND BROADCAST JOURNALISM)


Undergraduate


B. Ed. (BACHELOR OF EDUCATION) One-Year 

B. Ed. (BACHELOR OF SCIENCE IN EDUCATION) 4 Years 

BA - ENGLISH (LINGUISTICS)

BA - ENGLISH (LITERATURE)

BS - (ECONOMICS AND FINANCE) 

BS - (ECONOMICS)

BS - (MEDIA MANAGEMENT AND ADVERTISING)

BS - BA (BANKING) 

BS - BA (FINANCE) 

BS - BA (HOTEL MANAGEMENT) 

BS - BA (HRM) 

BS - BA (INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY) 

BS - BA (MANAGEMENT)

BS - BA (MARKETING) 

BS - BA (NGO MANAGEMENT) 

BS - BA (SUPPLY CHAIN MANAGEMENT)

BS - MCMS (ADVERTISING) 

BS - MCMS (PRODUTION)

BS - OC (ORGANIZATIONAL COMMUNICATION)


















































































*Trip to India*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

drifter said:


> Great pics thanks for sharing



you're welcome my friend,
and thanks for appreciating it.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Mohenjo-daro, Larkana*


Mohenjo-daro (Mound of the Dead), is an archeological site in the province of Sindh, Pakistan. Built around 2600 BCE, it was one of the largest settlements of the ancient Indus Valley Civilization, and one of the world's earliest major urban settlements, contemporaneous with the civilizations of ancient Egypt, Mesopotamia, and Crete. Mohenjo-daro was abandoned in the 19th century BCE, and was not rediscovered until 1922. Significant excavation has since been conducted at the site of the city, which was designated a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1980.

Name

Mohenjo-daro, the modern name for the site, simply means Mound of the Dead in Sindhi. The city's original name is unknown, but analysis of a Mohenjo-daro seal suggests a possible ancient Dravidian name, Kukkutarma (the city of the cockerel).


Location

Mohenjo-daro is located in the Larkana District of Sindh, Pakistan, on a Pleistocene ridge in the middle of the flood plain of the Indus River Valley, around 28 kilometres (17 mi) from the town of Larkana. The ridge was prominent during the time of the Indus Valley Civilization, allowing the city to stand above the surrounding plain, but the flooding of the river has since buried most of the ridge in deposited silt. The site occupies a central position between the Indus River and the Ghaggar-Hakra River. 

Historical context

Mohenjo-daro was built in the 26th century BCE. It was one of the largest cities of the ancient Indus Valley Civilization, also known as the Harappan Civilization, which developed around 3000 BCE from the prehistoric Indus culture. At its height, the Indus Civilization spanned much of what is now Pakistan and North India, extending westwards to the Iranian border, south to Gujarat in India and northwards to an outpost in Bactria, with major urban centers at Harappa, Mohenjo-daro, Lothal, Kalibangan, Dholavira and Rakhigarhi. Mohenjo-daro was the most advanced city of its time, with remarkably sophisticated civil engineering and urban planning. When the Indus civilization went into sudden decline around 1900 BCE, Mohenjo-daro was abandoned.


Rediscovery and excavation

The ruins of the city remained undocumented for over 3,700 years, until their discovery in 1922 by Rakhaldas Bandyopadhyay, an officer of the Archaeological Survey of India. He was led to the mound by a Buddhist monk, who reportedly believed it to be a stupa. In the 1930s, major excavations were conducted at the site under the leadership of John Marshall, D. K. Dikshitar and Ernest Mackay. Further excavations were carried out in 1945 by Ahmad Hasan Dani and Mortimer Wheeler.

The last major series of excavations were conducted in 1964 and 1965 by Dr. George F. Dales. After this date, excavations were banned due to weathering damage to the exposed structures, and the only projects allowed at the site since have been salvage excavations, surface surveys and conservation projects. However, in the 1980s, German and Italian survey groups led by Dr. Michael Jansen and Dr. Maurizio Tosi used less invasive archeological techniques, such as architectural documentation, surface surveys and localized probing, to gather further information about Mohenjo-daro.

Architecture and urban infrastructure

Mohenjo-daro has a planned layout based on a street grid of rectilinear buildings. Most were built of fired and mortared brick; some incorporated sun-dried mud-brick and wooden superstructures. The sheer size of the city, and its provision of public buildings and facilities, suggests a high level of social organization. At its peak of development, Mohenjo-daro could have housed around 35,000 residents. The city is divided into two parts, the so-called Citadel and the Lower City. The Citadel &#8211; a mud-brick mound around 12 metres (39 ft) high &#8211; is known to have supported public baths, a large residential structure designed to house 5,000 citizens, and two large assembly halls.

The city had a central marketplace, with a large central well. Individual households or groups of households obtained their water from smaller wells. Waste water was channeled to covered drains that lined the major streets. Some houses, presumably those of wealthier inhabitants, include rooms that appear to have been set aside for bathing, and one building had an underground furnace (known as a hypocaust), possibly for heated bathing. Most houses had inner courtyards, with doors that opened onto side-lanes. Some buildings had two stories.

In 1950, Sir Mortimer Wheeler identified one large building in Mohenjo-daro as a "Great Granary". Certain wall-divisions in its massive wooden superstructure appeared to be grain storage-bays, complete with air-ducts to dry the grain. According to Wheeler, carts would have brought grain from the countryside and unloaded them directly into the bays. However, Jonathan Mark Kenoyer noted the complete lack of evidence for grain at the "granary", which, he argued, might therefore be better termed a "Great Hall" of uncertain function. Close to the "Great Granary" is a large and elaborate public bath, sometimes called the Great Bath. From a colonnaded courtyard, steps lead down to the brick-built pool, which was waterproofed by a lining of bitumen. The pool measures 12 metres (39 ft) long, 7 metres (23 ft) wide and 2.4 metres (7.9 ft) deep. It may have been used for religious purification. Other large buildings include a "Pillared Hall", thought to be an assembly hall of some kind, and the so-called "College Hall", a complex of buildings comprising 78 rooms, thought to have been a priestly residence.

Mohenjo-daro had no circuit of city walls, but was otherwise well fortified, with guard towers to the west of the main settlement, and defensive fortifications to the south. Considering these fortifications and the structure of other major Indus valley cities like Harappa, it is postulated that Mohenjo-daro was an administrative center. Both Harappa and Mohenjo-daro share relatively the same architectural layout, and were generally not heavily fortified like other Indus Valley sites. It is obvious from the identical city layouts of all Indus sites, that there was some kind of political or administrative centrality, but the extent and functioning of an administrative center remains unclear.

Mohenjo-daro was successively destroyed and rebuilt at least seven times. Each time, the new cities were built directly on top of the old ones. Flooding by the Indus is thought to have been the cause of destruction.

Notable artifacts

Numerous objects found in excavations at Mohenjo-daro include seated and standing figures, copper and stone tools, carved seals, balance-scales and weights, gold and jasper jewellery, and children's toys.

Dancing Girl








A bronze statuette dubbed the "Dancing Girl", 10.8 centimetres (4.3 in) high and some 4,500 years old, was found in Mohenjo-daro in 1926. In 1973, British archaeologist Mortimer Wheeler described the item as his favorite statuette:
 "There is her little Balochi-style face with pouting lips and insolent look in the eyes. She's about fifteen years old I should think, not more, but she stands there with bangles all the way up her arm and nothing else on. A girl perfectly, for the moment, perfectly confident of herself and the world. There's nothing like her, I think, in the world." 
John Marshall, another archeologist at Mohenjo-daro, described the figure as "a young girl, her hand on her hip in a half-impudent posture, and legs slightly forward as she beats time to the music with her legs and feet."The archaeologist Gregory Possehl said of the statuette, "We may not be certain that she was a dancer, but she was good at what she did and she knew it.



Priest-King






In 1927, a seated male soapstone figure was found in a building with unusually ornamental brickwork and a wall-niche. Though there is no evidence that priests or monarchs ruled Mohenjo-daro, archeologists dubbed this dignified figure a "Priest-King"; like the Dancing Girl, it has become symbolic of the Indus Valley Civilization. It is on display in the National Museum of Pakistan.

The sculpture is 17.5 centimetres (6.9 in) tall. It depicts a bearded man, with a fillet around his head, an armband, and a cloak decorated with trefoil patterns that were originally filled with red pigment. The two ends of the fillet fall along the back. The hair is carefully combed towards the back of the head but no bun is present. The flat back of the head may have held a separately carved bun, or it could have held a more elaborate horn and plumed headdress.

Two holes beneath the highly stylized ears suggest that a necklace or other head ornament was attached to the sculpture. The left shoulder is covered with a cloak decorated with trefoil, double circle and single circle designs that were originally filled with red pigment. Drill holes in the center of each circle indicate they were made with a specialized drill and then touched up with a chisel. The eyes are deeply incised and may have held inlay. The upper lip is shaved, and a short combed beard frames the face.

Great Bath, Mohenjo-daro

The Great Bath is one of the best known structures among the ruins of the ancient Indus Valley Civilization at Mohenjo-daro in Sindh, Pakistan.Archaeological evidence indicates that the Great Bath was built in the 3rd Millennium BCE, just sometime after raising of the "citadel" mound on which it is located.

Features

The Great Bath of Mohenjedaro is called as "earliest public water tank of the ancient world" The Great Bath measures 55 metres x 33 metres, and has a maximum depth of 2.43 metres. Two wide staircases, one from the north and one from the south and easts were for the ghostas and ghostes, served as the entry to the structure.A 1 meter wide and 40 centimeters mound at present at end of these stairs.

A hole was also found at one end of the Bath which might have been used to drain the water into it.
The Great Bath is built of fine baked bricks lined with bitumen (natural tar - presumably to keep water from seeping through), which indicates that it was used for holding water. Many scholars have suggested that it could have been a place for ritual bathing or religious ceremonies, but the actual use is not clear.


Another view of the Great Bath 












College of Priests

Across the street of Great Bath, there was a large building having several rooms and three verandas, with three staircases leading to roof and upper floor; and considering the size and proximity to Great Bath, this building is tentatively termed as house of Priest/several priests and labelled as "college of priests".


Conservation and current state

Preservation work for Mohenjo-daro was suspended in December 1996 after funding from the Pakistani government and international organizations stopped. Site conservation work resumed in April 1997, utilizing funds made available by the United Nations Educational, Scientific, and Cultural Organization (UNESCO). The 20-year funding plan provided $10 million to protect the site and standing structures from flooding. In 2011, responsibility for the preservation of the site was transferred to the government of Sindh.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Green Sea Turtle, Karachi*

The Green Turtle is the largest of the hard-shelled sea turtles (the Leatherback Dermochelys can grow much larger) although size, weight, and carapace shape can vary markedly between different populations. Average nesting female carapace length 80 to 110cm and weighs 110 to 185kg.

Biology: 

The Green Turtle eats exclusively seagrass and seaweed (algae). The Green Turtle forages in shallow, inshore waters. Aggregations of Green Turtles often occur over shallow-water seagrass pastures or other suitable feeding grounds. Migrating Green Turtles may travel 20 to 40km per day. It is suggested that migratory behaviour is particularly linked with herbivory, since the richest feeding grounds (notably sea grasses) are most often found in shallow areas of coastal deposition, and do not typically coincide with the best nesting grounds (often isolated predator-free island beaches). Females do not attain maturity in the wild for 15 to 50 years. After a period of two to five decades, females typically migrate to a nesting beach often used by aggregations of turtles. Females remigrate at intervals of three years, and may lay three clutches of 100 to 120 eggs. Hatchlings emerge mostly at night from eggs buried in beach sand and make their way to the sea. 

Habitat, Distribution and Status:

The beaches of Pakistan are some of the most important nesting grounds for the Green Turtles. Each year thousands of female Green Turtles come to the beaches of Hawksbay and Sandspit off the coast of Karachi to lay their eggs. The Sind Wildlife Department in collaboration with WWF-Pakistan is working on a project for safe release of turtle hatchling to the Arabian sea since 1980's. Green Turtle nests are laid throughout the year, with most nests occurring between July and December. The egg are carefully kept in closed enclosers and released after the hatchlings are hatched. 



Between 1980 and 1997 a total of 17,008 green turtle nests were recorded. Numbers of nests since 1987 are apparently lower than the earlier years of this initiative (Figure 1). To date, 3087 Green Turtles have been tagged at this site and in addition to many local recaptures individual females have been recaptured in India (Bhaidar Island, Gulf of Kutchch Gujarat, 22°27'N 69°17'E), Africa (Beraisole, Eritrea, NE Africa 13°39'N 42°08'E) and more recently in Iran (Between Lengeh and Dayyer in the Persian Gulf, 27°45'N 52°15'E).



Pakistan has long been known to support a large population of Green Turtles Chelona mydas (with a lesser number of Olive Ridleys Lepidochelys olivacea), nesting primarily at Hawkes Bay and Sandspit near Karachi, Sind Province. There have been indications that the remaining coast of Pakistan, in Baluchistan Province (the Makran coast), may also hold significant numbers of sea turtles. At least 95% of the Baluchistan coast (>700 km long) consists of inaccessable and unfrequented sandy beaches-apparently suitable turtle habitat. Three sources have provided data on turtles in Baluchistan. Butler (1877) reported nesting by large turtles, apparently C. mydas, on Astola (Haft Talar), a small island some 25 km from the mainland. Butler stated "there is no water on the island, which is barren, and only frequented by boats from Muscat, which catch fish and large numbers of turtle". Shockley (1949) recorded that C. mydas was seen frequently along the coast near Jiwani (Jiunri), adjacent to the border with Iran. As many as a dozen large turtles could often be seen close inshore at one particular "turtle cliff", and numerous turtle tracks could be seen on the beach (in September-November 1945). Later, in an unpublished letter (cited by Frazier, 1980), S. Telford reported information from reliable sources that "many thousands" of turtles were harvested from a beach at Ormara during 1975. 



Unfortunately, the Wildlife Department is shorts of funds and faces many problems. It is mainly due to these reasons that only 5,000 turtles have been tagged during the past 20 years of the project, and scores of nests go unnoticed every year.

As a result, stray dogs eat many eggs, some get disturbed due to the movement of humans and fail to mature, whereas hundreds of hatchlings die every year after being crushed under the wheels of moving vehicles, since it is their natural instinct to move towards light, and in natural conditions, the sea is the brightest object at night. Other than those mentioned above, many threats exist in the region including: beach development, fishing activities, noise from neighbouring villages, pollution from a nearby harbour and exploitation of turtle products.




Green Turtles breed in different countries in different season generally from July to November. In Pakistan, Green Turtle nests for eggs on,Turtle Beach, Sandspit and Hawksbay beaches throughout the year with a remarkable apex from September to January. A breeding female nests three to four times during the season. Every year, an average of 800 nests have been observed at beaches of Karachi. Coastal areas of Balochistan are also believed to support a large number of Green Turtles.

The Green Turtle species is facing various challenges in order to last in marine world. The threats to its populations include several factors from its low growth rate to other environmental constraints. The rate of successful hatching from eggs in an ideal situation and habitat is just 55 percent. The eggs buried in sand are also foraged by crabs, crows, eagle and stray dogs etc. The survival rate of hatchlings in sea is as low as 0.1 percent, since a large number of baby turtles are eaten by fish and other under water creatures. Many large and small turtles are also trapped in nets of fish-trawlers.

There is another perilous fact about newly born turtles that they start crawling towards light. Those who have been hatched in night hours will move toward any hut with lights, instead of going into the sea. There is a risk of being consumed by dogs as well as quashing by any vehicle for those little turtles.


Human intrusion is another key factor to the destruction of its population. Commercial and industrial expansion on beaches like construction of private huts, hotels, resorts, recreational clubs and hydropower plants etc. caused a sever destruction to turtle&#8217;s nesting grounds in many parts of the world. Presently, the status of green turtle in endangered on all of its locales. A numerous projects are running in many countries in order to protect Green Turtles from total extinction.

&#8220;*Marine Turtle Conservation Project*&#8221;, run by Sindh Wildlife Department is one of them. The project team works round the clock at Turtle Nursing Centers, two of them at Sandspit and one at Hawksbay. The team consists of 1 Officer, 5 guards and few volunteers who live nearby. They are providing protection both to the Green Turtles and its laid eggs by guarding them from predators. They start tracking along the beach soon after dark and mark the places where turtles are sighted on course of laying eggs.

Soon after the turtle completes laying eggs and returns to sea, the workers dig the pit, collect eggs and transplant them in netted enclosures inside the hatcheries. The collected eggs are incubated under the sand in safe enclosures and the hatchlings are produced in 40 to 60 days.

The workers are also responsible for checking each enclosure for new hatchlings every hour. As soon they find any baby turtle out from the egg, they immediately carry it to the shore and release it safely into the sea. The project team is also maintaining a proper record of each egg and the hatchling since the project was started. Approximately 2.2 millions eggs have been transplanted from open area to the safe enclosures and more than 0.6 millions hatchlings have been released into the sea since 1980.

Breeding females are also tagged with number-plates on their front flippers. These tags help in determining the movement of Green Turtles across oceans since they have long migration tendency. In 1995, a female turtle was tagged and released in sea by Marine Turtle Project team at Hawksbay. The same turtle was recaptured from Beraisole Village, North East Africa exactly after 365 days. The distance negotiated by this turtle was about 3,240 km with an average of 8.9 km per day. Some other turtles tagged at Hawksbay have also been caught in Iran and India.

Marine Turtle Project is the last hope for the survival of Green Turtles in this region. Though, the population of turtles has not been increased so far, however it has been sustained to an extent that the Green Turtle can still be seen nesting at the beaches of Karachi. If the project was not there, we would have been unable to explain to our next generation how the Green Turtle looked like.

Besides providing protection to turtles, Sindh Wildlife Department also arranges Turtle Watching Tours for foreign visitors, schools, companies, private groups and individuals during nesting season at Sandspit beach. The tour includes a visit to Turtle Hatchery where one can watch the eggs of turtle and newly hatched baby turtles, followed by a Turtle-watching trip at beach where the visitors can watch a female turtle coming out from the sea, digging a pit for the nest and laying eggs. Finally, the visitors are given a chance to release turtle hatchlings into the sea themselves. It is really a worth going to see Turtles and their breeding phenomenon at our beaches.



*Turtle Beach,Hawke's Bay Beach, and Sandspit Beach, Karachi*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Doodh Dulari (Dessert) ( speciality of Karachi)*


This mouth-watering "Desserts" recipe for Doodh Dulari can be prepared in 35 minutes and serves 2-3 people.






Recipe Ingredients

2 liter Milk 
1/2 Cup Condensed milk 
1 tbsp Corn flour 
1/2 Cup Colored vermicelli 
1 packet Strawberry jelly 
1 packet Green jelly 
250 gm Rubri
200 gm Cream 
1 large tin Mix fruit cocktail 
250gm Small cham cham


Recipe Method

Cook 2 liter milk for 20 minutes till thick, add 1/2 cup
colored vermicelli, 1 tbsp corn flour dissolved with 1/4 cup cold milk, cook
till thick, remove, cool completely, add 1/2 cup condensed milk, 1 large tin
fruit cocktail. Dissolve each jelly packet with 1 cup water and set till firm,
cut in cubes and add to the cooled milk. Also add 200gm cream, 250gm small cham
cham and 250gm rubri, mix all well. Serve chilled.


----------



## longknife

keyboardwarrior said:


> @longkinfe
> 
> Nice try,
> Sir, try to read the OP again if you are not in hurry to post another searched *Link* by you.
> also its off topic.
> and its not a propaganda. There are two sides to every story ..... and There are two sides to a coin ....
> If you have a problem with my Thread thn report to admin, Thanks.



You are free to post anything like this you please.

My reply WAS ON TOPIC. As you stated, I only showed the other side of the coin. These are but a few of hundreds of thousands of similar pictures showing the abject poverty of many Pakistanis.

Are you saying I should not post such things?

News for you - for every singly propaganda post you make, I will counter it with more of what I already posted.


----------



## longknife

Do YOU live like this?


----------



## keyboardwarrior

longknife said:


> keyboardwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> @longkinfe
> 
> Nice try,
> Sir, try to read the OP again if you are not in hurry to post another searched *Link* by you.
> also its off topic.
> and its not a propaganda. There are two sides to every story ..... and There are two sides to a coin ....
> If you have a problem with my Thread thn report to admin, Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to post anything like this you please.
> 
> My reply WAS ON TOPIC. As you stated, I only showed the other side of the coin. These are but a few of hundreds of thousands of similar pictures showing the abject poverty of many Pakistanis.
> 
> Are you saying I should not post such things?
> 
> News for you - for every singly propaganda post you make, I will counter it with more of what I already posted.
Click to expand...


Sir, I think you cant understand the ON TOPIC meaning, So I post the OP again for you...



> I am starting this* informative thread about positive side of pakistan*&#8217;s past,present,future of culture,fashion,food,music,sports,entertainment industry,people( men or women), economy, architecture, famous personalities, education,places, religions,civilizations, science and technology in the field of I.T,medical,space and military. i will post random pictures with some description. i will try to update this thread time to time.i am not &#8220;professional&#8221; in making threads. some help from USMBers and positive comments will be appreciated.
> 
> P.S: This thread is not comparison with any country.Mods have right to delete this thread or posts if it breaches any USMB rules .I do not own these pictures



See the bold Part in the above quote...
so what things you are posting is OFF TOPIC according to this thread. 

If you are trying to ruin this thread, i wont stop you. 
USMBers will decide whats informative and whats not, and people know pakistan is a third world country. what are you posting is not Unknown to people.

I am posting the things which many people dont know about pakistan.

and about the news you are telling me that you will counter post on this thread, sorry but its look like childish behaviour from a senior member of the forum,i am not here for useless arguments or fights.

this the last reply to you from my side. Next time Dont bother to Quote/Reply me becoz i will not reply you. thanks


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Masjid Mahabat Khan ,Peshawar*

The Mahabat Khan Mosque is a 17th century mosque in Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. It is named after the Mughal governor of Peshawar Nawab Mahabat Khan who served under Emperors Shah Jehan and Aurangzeb and who was the grandson of Nawab Dadan Khan (who had been governor of Lahore). 

The Mosque was built in 1630. Its open courtyard has an ablution pool in the middle and a single row of rooms around the sides. The prayer hall occupies the west side flanked by two tall minarets.

The interior of the prayer hall is sheltered beneath three low fluted domes and is lavishly and colourfuly painted with floral and geometric designs


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Urak valley and Hanna lake, Quetta*

Urak Valley

The Urak Valley is 21 kms away from Quetta City. The road is lined on either side with wild roses and fruit orchards. Peaches, plums, apricots and apples of many varieties are grown in this valley. The waterfall at the end of the Urak Valley, which is full of apple and apricot orchards, makes an interesting picnic spot.

Hanna Lake 

10 kms from Quetta a little short of the place where the Urak valley begins is the Hanna lake. The golden fish in the lake comes swimming right up to the edge of the lake. A little distance away the waters of the lake turn on a greenish blue tinge. Where the river ends pine trees have been planted on the grass filled slopes. The greenish blue waters of the lake provide a rich contrast to the sandy brown of the hills in the background. It is accessible by local transport. It has plenty of picnic spots, which the tourists can enjoy.

















































































*Lion's Face,Walitangi Track - Urak Valley*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*H.J Behrana Parsi Temple, Dare-e-Meher, Karachi*

Seth Heerjibhoy Jamshedji Behrana had established in the year 1218 YZ (1848 AD) an Atash Adaran in Karachi.This Dar-e-Meher was very old and, therefore, after the death of the Seth, according to his will, his widow Bai Meherbai built this new Dar-eMeher and handed over the same along with several other properties for its upkeep to five trustees. On this day the Atash Adaran Shah was again consecrated and was enthroned in this new building for the use of the Parsi Community.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Mehrgarh,Quetta(Balochistan)*

Mehrgarh one of the most important Neolithic (7000 BCE to c. 2500 BCE) sites in archaeology, lies on the "Kachi plain" of now Balochistan, Pakistan. It is one of the earliest sites with evidence of farming (wheat and barley) and herding (cattle, sheep and goats) in South Asia.

Mehrgarh is located near the Bolan Pass, to the west of the Indus River valley and between the now Pakistani cities of Quetta, Kalat and Sibi. The site was discovered in 1974 by an archaeological team directed by French archaeologists Jean-François Jarrige and Catherine Jarrige, and was excavated continuously between 1974 and 1986, and again from 1997 to 2000. The earliest settlement at Mehrgarh in the northeast corner of the 495-acre (2.00 km2) site was a small farming village dated between 7000 BCE to 5500 BCE and the whole area covers a number of successive settlements. Archaeological material has been found in six mounds, and about 32,000 artifacts have been collected.


Lifestyle and technology

Early Mehrgarh residents lived in mud brick houses, stored their grain in granaries, fashioned tools with local copper ore, and lined their large basket containers with bitumen. They cultivated six-row barley, einkorn and emmer wheat, jujubes and dates, and herded sheep, goats and cattle. Residents of the later period (5500 BCE to 2600 BCE) put much effort into crafts, including flint knapping, tanning, bead production, and metal working. The site was occupied continuously until about 2600 BCE. Mehrgarh is probably the earliest known center of agriculture in South Asia.

In April 2006, it was announced in the scientific journal Nature that the oldest (and first early Neolithic) evidence in human history for the drilling of teeth in vivo (i.e. in a living person) was found in Mehrgarh.


Archaeological significance

Mehrgarh is now seen as a precursor to the Indus Valley Civilization. "Discoveries at Mehrgarh changed the entire concept of the Indus civilization," according to Ahmad Hasan Dani, professor emeritus of archaeology at Quaid-e-Azam University, Islamabad, "There we have the whole sequence, right from the beginning of settled village life." According to Catherine Jarrige of the Centre for Archaeological Research Indus Baluchistan at the Musée Guimet in Paris:

"&#8230;the Kachi plain and in the Bolan basin (are) situated at the Bolan peak pass, one of the main routes connecting southern Afghanistan, eastern Iran, the Balochistan hills and the Indus River valley. This area of rolling hills is thus located on the western edge of the Indus valley, where, around 2500 BCE, a large urban civilization emerged at the same time as those of Mesopotamia and the Ancient Egypt. For the first time in the Indian Subcontinent, a continuous sequence of dwelling-sites has been established from 7000 BCE to 500 BCE, (as a result of the) explorations in Pirak from 1968 to 1974; in Mehrgarh from 1975 to 1985; and of Nausharo from 1985 to 1996"


The chalcolithic people of Mehrgarh also had contacts with contemporaneous cultures in northern Afghanistan, northeastern Iran and southern central Asia.

Periods of occupation

Archaeologists divide the occupation at the site into several periods.

Mehrgarh Period I

Mehrgarh Period I 7000 BCE&#8211;5500 BCE, was Neolithic and aceramic (i.e., without the use of pottery). The earliest farming in the area was developed by semi-nomadic people using plants such as wheat and barley and animals such as sheep, goats and cattle. The settlement was established with simple mud buildings and most of them had four internal subdivisions. Numerous burials have been found, many with elaborate goods such as baskets, stone and bone tools, beads, bangles, pendants and occasionally animal sacrifices, with more goods left with burials of males. Ornaments of sea shell, limestone, turquoise, lapis lazuli, sandstone have been found, along with simple figurines of women and animals. Sea shells from far sea shore and lapis lazuli found far in Badakshan, Afghanistan shows good contact with those areas. A single ground stone axe was discovered in a burial, and several more were obtained from the surface. These ground stone axes are the earliest to come from a stratified context in the South Asia. Periods I, II and III are contemporaneous with another site called Kili Gul Mohammed.

In 2001, archaeologists studying the remains of two men from Mehrgarh made the discovery that the people of the Indus Valley Civilization, from the early Harappan periods, had knowledge of proto-dentistry. Later, in April 2006, it was announced in the scientific journal Nature that the oldest (and first early Neolithic) evidence for the drilling of human teeth in vivo (i.e. in a living person) was found in Mehrgarh. According to the authors, their discoveries point to a tradition of proto-dentistry in the early farming cultures of that region. "Here we describe eleven drilled molar crowns from nine adults discovered in a Neolithic graveyard in Pakistan that dates from 7,500 to 9,000 years ago. These findings provide evidence for a long tradition of a type of proto-dentistry in an early farming culture.


Mehrgarh Period II and Period III

Mehrgarh Period II 5500 BCE&#8211;4800 BCE and Merhgarh Period III 4800 BCE&#8211;3500 BCE were ceramic Neolithic (i.e., pottery was now in use) and later chalcolithic. Period II is at site MR4 and period III is at MR2.Much evidence of manufacturing activity has been found and more advanced techniques were used. Glazed faience beads were produced and terracotta figurines became more detailed. Figurines of females were decorated with paint and had diverse hairstyles and ornaments. Two flexed burials were found in period II with a covering of red ochre on the body. The amount of burial goods decreased over time, becoming limited to ornaments and with more goods left with burials of females. The first button seals were produced from terracotta and bone and had geometric designs. Technologies included stone and copper drills, updraft kilns, large pit kilns and copper melting crucibles. There is further evidence of long-distance trade in period II: important as an indication of this is the discovery of several beads of lapis lazuli originally from Badakshan. Mehrgarh Periods II and III are also contemporaneous with an expansion of the settled populations of the borderlands at the western edge of South Asia, including the establishment of settlements like Rana Ghundai, Sheri Khan Tarakai, Sarai Kala, Jalilpur, and Ghaligai.


Mehrgarh Periods IV, V and VI

Period IV was 3500 to 3250 BCE. Period V from 3250 to 3000 BCE and period VI was around 3000 BCE.The site containing Periods IV to VII is designated as MR1.

Mehrgarh Period VII

Somewhere between 2600 BCE and 2000 BCE, the city seems to have been largely abandoned in favor of the new nearby settlement of Nausharo when the Indus Valley Civilisation was in its middle stages of development.

Mehrgarh Period VIII

The last period is found at the Sibri cemetery, about 8 KM from Mehrgarh.

Artifacts


figurines

The oldest ceramic figurines in South Asia were found at Mehrgarh. They occur in all phases of the settlement and were prevalent even before pottery appears. The earliest figurines are quite simple and do not show intricate features. However, they grow in sophistication with time, and by 4000 B.C., begin to show the characteristic hairstyles and prominent breasts. All the figurines up to this period were female. Male figurines appear only from period VII and gradually become more numerous. Many of the female figurines are holding babies, and were interpreted as depictions of "mother goddess". However, due to some difficulties in conclusively identifying these figurines with "mother goddess", some scholars prefer using the term "female figurines with likely cultic significance".


Pottery

Evidence of pottery begins from Period II. In period III, the finds becomes much more abundant as the potter's wheel is introduced, and they show more intricate designs and also animal motifs. The characteristic female figurines appear from Period IV and the finds show more intricate designs and sophistication. Pipal leaf designs are used in decoration from Period VI. Some sophisticated firing techniques were used from Period VI and VII and an area reserved for the pottery industry has been found at mound MRI. However, by Period VIII, the quality and intricacy of designs seems to have suffered due to mass production, and due to a growing interest in bronze and copper vessels.


Metallurgy

Metal finds begin with a few copper items in Period IIB.




































































*Markhor art on pottery*





*Light microscopy showed the holes were conical, cylindrical or trapezoidal in shape*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Naturally Created Statues of Balochistan*


*"Great Sphinx of Pakistan" naturally created statue on coastal highway between Karachi and Gwadar*




















*"Princess of Hope" naturally created statue on Makran Coastal Highway between Karachi and Gwadar*



















*Temple of Hope*






*Nature's Fort*







*Roman Empire*








*Lion's Face*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Sweet Dahi Phulki of Burns Road (Speciality of Karachi)*


Sweet Dahi Phulki of Burns Road - Its a traditional recipe deep-fried snack, dumplings in yogurt, and its very famous in Karachi's street which is called Burns road, must try this.

Prep Time.
30 min,soaking 

Cook Time.
10 min

Serves .
4


*Ingredients*

For Dahi Phulki:

Yellow (Moong) lentils flour 1 cup (heaped)
Soda by carbonate 1, ½ tsp (heaped)
Water ½ cup or as required
Salt 1 tsp

For Dahi Phulki Masala:

Whole red chilli 1/2 cup
Cumin seeds 1/2 cup
Rock salt (kala namak) 1 tbsp

For Yogurt Mixture:

Yogurt 1 kg
Caster sugar 1/2 cup
Salt 1/4 tsp


*Cooking Directions*

.
1.
For Dahi Phulki Masala:.

2.
Roast whole chilli and cumin seeds separately on low flame..

3.
Now grinding them together granular not powder form..

4.
Mix salt in the end..

5.
For Dahi Phulki:.

6.
In a bowl mix together moong lentils flour, soda and water..

7.
Mix very well with hands, keep for 10 minutes..

8.
Then heat oil in a wok and drop little balls into oil and fry on slow fire..

9.
When slightly brown remove, again put them back to fry on high flame to a golden brown..

10.
Remove in a tray and leave them to cool..

11.
In another pan add water with salt, put in the fried balls, let them soaked for 1 hour..

12.
Then squeezed out water from balls and put directly into yogurt mixture..

13.
For Yogurt Mixture:.

14.
Strain yogurt in a muslin cloth, well and mix with half cup of caster sugar and ¼ tsp salt..

15.
Sprinkle dahi phulki masala over and then serve.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*University of Peshawar*

The University of Peshawar (UOP) is a public sector university in the city of Peshawar, Pakistan. The university was established in October 1950 by Mr. Liaquat Ali Khan, the first Prime Minister of Pakistan as an offshoot of Islamia College Peshawar, which was founded in 1913.

The University of Peshawar is an institution that offers educational facilities from nursery to Ph.D. Located in Peshawar, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, it operates as a residential campus spread over 1,000 acres (4 km2). The university is ranked as the 4th Best General Purpose University by the Higher Education Commission of Pakistan (HEC).

The university comprises six faculties with forty postgraduate departments, four centres, two centres of excellence, four colleges and three high schools. Student population on campus is over 20,000.


Departments

Department of Computer Science
Department of Psychology

Constituent colleges

Khyber College of Dentistry
Islamia College
Jinnah College for Women
Law College
Quaid-e-Azam College of Commerce
College of Home Economics
Institute of Education and Research
Institute of Management Studies
Peshawar Business School (PBS)
Khyber Medical College (KMC)


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Indus River Dolphin (National Aquatic Marine Mammal of Pakistan)*


Physical description

The specific name, minor, refers to the dolphins' supposedly smaller size. Until the 1970s, this species was thought to be the same as the Ganges River Dolphin.The Indus River Dolphin has a long beak which thickens toward the tip, revealing the large teeth; the mouthline curves upward. The body is stocky with a rounded belly, the flippers are large and paddle-shaped, and there is a low triangular hump in place of a 'true' dorsal. The forehead is steep and the blowhole is on the left of the head, above the tiny, poorly-seeing eye. The tail flukes are broad in relation to the body size. Indus River Dolphins are grey-brown in colour, sometimes with a pinkish belly, and measure between 1.5 and 2.5m in length, weighing a maximum of 90kg. 


Social Behavior:

Indus River Dolphins travel either as couples or individuals. Since these dolphins do not have a crystalline eye lens they are effectively blind; all they can do is detect the direction and intensity of light. Navigation, therefore, is entirely by a sophisticated echolocation system. This blindness is one of the reasons why these dolphins swim on one side underwater, with one flipper trailing in the muddy riverbed. The physical touch gives the dolphins important information about their surroundings and helps them find food. 

Habitat and Distribution

The Indus River Dolphin is the only cetacean to inhabit the Indus river. These dolphins favour the silt-laden, turbid waters of the Indus river system, at temperatures between 8°C and 33°C. 

The Indus River Dolphin is one of the world's most endangered mammals and has been listen in IUCN's list of threatened species. This dolphin is endemic to Pakistan. The species inhabits the Indus river in Pakistan from Kotri, Sind, to Jinnah, northwestern Punjab. The Indus River dolphin was apparently formerly common and distributed throughout the Indus River system in Pakistan, from the Himalayan foothills to the mouth of the Indus, and in the main tributaries - Jhelum, Chenab, Ravi and Sutlej - from the hills to their junction with the Indus.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Masjid-e-Tooba,Karachi*

Masjid-e-Tooba or Tooba Mosque is in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. Locally, it is known as the Gol Masjid.

Masjid e Tooba was built in 1969 in Defence Housing Society Karachi, Karachi. It is just off main Korangi Road. Masjid e Tooba is often claimed to be the largest single-dome mosque in the world. It is also major tourist attraction in Karachi. Masjid e Tooba is built with pure white marble. The dome is 72 meters (236 feet) in diameter and is balanced on a low surrounding wall with no central pillars. Masjid e Tooba has a single minaret standing 70 meters high. The mosque is the 18th largest in the world with the central prayer hall having a capacity of 5,000 people.

It was built keeping acoustics in mind. A person speaking inside one end of the dome can be heard at the other end. This mosque was designed by Pakistani architect Dr Babar Hamid Chauhan and the engineer was Zaheer Haider Naqvi.


Uniquely and Beautifully designed Masjid-e-Tooba situated in Defence (DHA) Karachi. Unique in a way that dome of the masjid has the diameter 212 feet and does not have any pillar under it.

Beauty of the masjid is really graceful as it does not have any fancy art-work. All the mirror work they had inside is very simple.

Following are details found there:
Capacity - 30,000 (Including Terrace and Lawn)
Height of Dome - 51.48 Feet
Diameter of Dome - 212 Feet
Construction Commenced - September 1966
Construction Completed - November 1969
























































Inside Mosque
















At Night


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Takht-i-Bahi,Mardan,KPK*

Takht Bhai (or Takht Bahi) is a Buddhist monastic complex dating to the 1st century BCE.The complex is regarded by archaeologists as being particularly representative of the architecture of Buddhist monastic centers from its era. It was listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1980.

The word Takht Bhai may have different explanations. In Sanskrit, takht means "well" and bhai means "on a high surface", so the whole word means "well on a high surface". In Persian, takht means "throne". The ruins are located about 15 kilometers from Mardan in Pakistan's Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Province. A small fortified city, dating from the same era, sits nearby. The ruins also sit near a modern village known by the same name. The surrounding area is famous for sugar cane cultivation.


*Structure*

There are four main areas of the Takht Bahi complex:
The Stupa Court, a cluster of stupas located in a central courtyard.
The monastic chambers, consisting of individual cells arranged around a courtyard, assembly halls, and a dining area.
A temple complex, consisting of stupas and similar to the Stupa Court, but of later construction.
The Tantric monastic complex, which consists of small, dark cells with low openings, which may have been used for certain forms of Tantric meditation.

Additional structures on the site may have served as residences or meeting halls, or filled secular purposes. All of the buildings on the site are constructed from local stone, and are mortared with lime and mud.


*History*

The monastic complex likely was founded in the early 1st Century BCE. Despite numerous invasions into the area, Takht Bhai's hilltop location seems to have protected it from destruction, unlike many comparable early Buddhist monastic complexes.The complex was occupied continuously until the modern era, when charitable funding for the site ended.

Archaeologists have divided the history of the complex at Takht Bhai into four periods, beginning in the 1st Century BCE. This first era continued until the 2nd Century CE, and is associated with the Kushan king Kanishka, as well as early Parthian and later Kushana king. The second construction period, which included the creation of the Stupa Court and assembly hall, took place during the 3rd and 4th Centuries CE. A third construction period, associated with the later Kushan dynasty and the Kidara Kushana rulers, occurred during the 4th and 5th centuries. The final construction period, which saw the creation of the so-called Tantric complex, took place in the 6th and 7th Centuries CE, and was overseen by invading Hun rulers.

The first modern historical reference to these ruins was made in 1836 by the French Officer, the Buddhist remains are in a village named Mazdoorabad. Explorations and excavations on this site began in 1864. The site underwent a major restoration in the 1920s.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Squash in Pakistan*

Although hockey is the national sport of Pakistan and cricket is by far the most popular one; the sport in which Pakistan has achieved most success is squash. Pakistan dominated squash like no other country in the world, the domination lasting for the best part of 5 decades. It reached its peak in the 1980s and 1990s during the reigns of Jahangir Khan and Jansher Khan. Between 1950 and 1997, Pakistan amassed over 30 British Open titles, 14 World Open titles and a lot more PSA professional titles.







History


Hashim Khan was the first Pakistani to dominate the sport. Having been a squash coach in the British Army, when Pakistan gained independence he joined as a coach for the Pakistan Air Force. It was here he impressed the officers with his skills that they sent him to England to compete out of their own pocket. Despite being in his late forties, Hashim Khan showed great skill and speed and in 1951 competed in the prestigious British Open.

It was here he laid the foundation of Pakistani dominance in Squash. Hashim defeated 4 times winner the current champion Mahmoud Karim of Egypt in devastating fashion, 9-5, 9-0, 9-0.

He went on to win British Open titles, 7 titles over 8 years, the only time his supremacy over the championship was broken, he lost to fellow Pakistani and his cousin Roshan Khan.

Pakistani control over the British Open and the World Open which was created in 1976, The names of such great maestros such as Azam Khan, Roshan Khan, Mo Khan, Qamar Zaman, Jahangir Khan, and Jansher Khan have dominated the sport.

Of these, Jahangir Khan is considered by many to be the greatest player ever the grace a squash court. During his career he won the World Open six times and the British Open a record ten times. Between 1981 and 1986, he was unbeaten in competitive play for five years. During that time he won 555 matches consecutively. This was not only the longest winning streak in squash history, but also one of the longest unbeaten runs by any athlete in top-level professional sports.


*Pakistan national men's squash team*

The Pakistan national men's squash team represents Pakistan in international squash team competitions, and is governed by the Pakistan Squash Federation.

Since 1977, Pakistan has won 6 World Squash Team Open titles. Their most recent title came in 1993.

*World Team Squash Championships*

Wins (6) (1977,1981,1983,1985,1987,1993)
Runners-up (4 times)

*Asian Squash Team Championships*

Wins (12) (1981,1984,1986,1988,1990,1992,1994,1998,2002,2004,2010,2012)
Runners-up (2 times)


*Hashim Khan*






Hashim Khan is a former squash player from Pakistan. He won the British Open seven times between 1951 and 1958. He is widely considered to be one of the greatest squash players of all time, and was the first great player to emerge from a Pakistani dynasty of squash players which dominated the international game for decades.

Hashim Khan was born in Nawakille (sometimes spelled "Noakili"), a small village near Peshawar, in British India. The year of his birth is usually reported as 1916, though this has been disputed (some believe that he may have been born as much as five years before this). Hashim's father, Abdullah Khan, was the Head Steward at club in Peshwar where British army officers stationed in the area played squash. As a youngster, Hashim served as an unpaid ballboy at the club, retrieving balls that were hit out of court by the officers. When the officers had finished playing, Hashim and the other ballboys would take over the courts.

In 1942, Hashim became a squash coach at a British Air Force officers' mess. In 1944, he won the first All-of-India squash championship in Bombay, and successfully defended this title for the next two years. When Pakistan became an independent state, Hashim was appointed a squash professional at the Pakistan Air Force, and won the first Pakistani squash championship in 1949.

In 1950, Abdul Bari, a distant relative of Hashim's who had chosen to remain in Bombay after the partition of India and Pakistan, and who Hashim had beaten in several tournaments in India before partition, was sponsored by the Indian Government to play at the British Open where he finished runner-up to the great Egyptian player Mahmoud Karim. (The British Open was considered to be the effective world championship of the sport at the time.) This spurred Hashim to seek backing to compete in the British Open the following year.

In 1951, Hashim travelled to the United Kingdom to play in the British Open, and won the title beating Karim in the final 9-5, 9-0, 9-0. He again beat Karim in the final in 1952 9-5, 9-7, 9-0. He won again for the next four consecutive years, beating R.B.R. Wilson of England in the 1953 final; his younger brother Azam Khan in two tight five-set finals in 1954 and 1955; and Roshan Khan (another Pakistani who was a distant relative of Hashim and Azam's) in the final of 1956. Hashim was runner-up to Roshan in 1957, and won his seventh and final British Open title in 1958, when he beat Azam in the final.

Hashim also won five British Professional Championship titles, three US Open titles, and three Canadian Open titles.

In his later years, Hashim has settled in Denver, Colorado, and has continued to appear in veterans' matches at the British Open.

Hashim had a total of 12 children. His eldest son Sharif Khan became the dominant player on the North American hardball squash circuit in the 1970s, winning a record 12 North American Open titles. Four other sons &#8211; Aziz, Gulmast, Liaqat Ali ("Charlie"), and Salim ("Sam") &#8211; also became top-level hardball squash players.

*British Open final appearances*

Wins (7) (1951,1952,1953,1954,1955,1956,1958)
Runner-ups (1) (1957)

*Azam Khan*






Azam Khan is a former squash player from Pakistan who won the British Open four times between 1959 and 1962.

Azam was introduced to squash by his older brother, Hashim Khan, who was also one of the world's top squash players in his time. After winning the British Open in 1951, Hashim recruited Azam as his practice partner in the summer of 1952.

(The British Open was considered to be the effective world championship of the sport at the time.) Azam progressed so quickly under his older brother's tutelage that he would go on to face Hashim in the final of the 1954 British Open, which Hashim won in five sets. Azam was also runner-up to Hashim at the British Open in 1955 and 1958. Azam then went on to win four consecutive British Open titles in 1959-62. He also won the US Open in 1962. Later that year, a ruptured Achilles tendon effectively ended his career.

After his playing career, Azam settled in the United Kingdom. Today, he owns and runs the New Grampians Squash Club in London. His granddaughter Carla Khan is currently a professional squash player on the international circuit.


*British Open final appearances*

Wins (4) (1959,1960,1961,1962)
Runner-ups (3) (1954,1955,1958)



*Roshan Khan*






Roshan Khan (26 November 1929 - 6 January 2006) was a squash player from Pakistan. He was one of the leading players in the game in the 1950s and early-1960s, and won the British Open title in 1957. His son Jahangir Khan became the world's leading squash player in the 1980s (and arguably the greatest player of all time).


Roshan is sometimes referred to as being the "cousin" of the two other leading Pakistani players of his time &#8211; the brothers Hashim Khan and Azam Khan &#8211; though he was not in fact a first cousin of the brothers, but more distantly related to them. He was also connected to them by marriage &#8211; Roshan's brother-in-law married a sister of Hashim and Azam's.

In 1949, Roshan finished runner-up to Hashim at the inaugural Pakistan Open. He went on to win that title three consecutive times between 1951 and 1953.

In 1956, Roshan faced Hashim in the final of the British Open (which was considered to be the effective world championship of the sport at the time), with Hashim winning 9-4, 9-2, 5-9, 9-5. The following year the pair met again in the British Open final, and this time Roshan won 6-9, 9-5, 9-2, 9-1 to end Hashim's six-year reign as champion. Roshan made a third British Open final appearance in 1960, when he lost to Azam 9-1, 9-0, 9-0.

Roshan also won the US Open three times and the Canadian Open twice.

Roshan had two sons &#8211; Torsam Khan and Jahangir Khan &#8211; both of whom were groomed by Roshan to become top international squash players. Torsam reached a career-high ranking on World No. 13 in 1979, when he died of a heart attack while playing a tournament match in Australia at the age of 27. In the wake of Torsam's death, Jahangir considered quitting the game, but instead decided to pursue a career in the sport as a tribute to his brother. He went on to achieve unprecedented heights within the game &#8211; capturing ten British Open titles, six World Open titles, and enjoying a five-year unbeaten run which stretched to over 500 matches.

Roshan Khan died on 6 January 2006 in Karachi.


*British Open final appearances*

Wins (1) (1957)
Runner-ups (2) (1956,1960)



*Mohibullah Khan*






Mohibullah Khan, often referred to by the nickname "Mo Khan", was a squash player from Pakistan. He was one of the leading players in the game in the 1960s. His biggest triumph was winning the British Open in 1963.

Mo was the nephew of the two most dominant Pakistani squash players of the 1950s &#8211; the brothers Hashim Khan and Azam Khan.

Mo finished runner-up at the British Open to his uncle Azam in 1959, 1961 and 1962. (The British Open was considered to be the effective world championship of the sport at the time.) He then won the British Open in 1963 in dramatic fashion. In the final against A.A. AbouTaleb of Egypt, he saved multiple match-points from 8-1 down in the fourth game as he came back to win in five games 9-4, 5-9, 3-9, 10-8, 9-6.

Mo also won the North American Open four times (in 1964, 1965, 1966 and 1968), and the US Professional Championships five consecutive times (from 1965-1969).

In the mid-1960s, Mo secured the backing of United States President John F. Kennedy to move to the US and take up a position as a squash professional at the Harvard Club in Boston. He held this role for the rest of his life.

Another Pakistani squash player who was also named Mohibullah Khan emerged as one of the leading players in the game in the 1970s (see: Mohibullah Khan). To distinguish the pair, Mo is somethimes referred to as Mohibullah Khan "the elder" or Mohibullah Khan "senior". (The pair are not known to be directly related, but their families originate from the same village in the Peshawar region of northern Pakistan, so it is possible that they are distantly related.)

Mo died in 1995 when he suddenly collapsed after giving a squash lesson at the Harvard Club.

*British Open final appearances*

Wins (1) (1963)
Runner-ups (3) (1959,1961,1962)


*Qamar Zaman Khan*






Qamar Zaman (born 1952, in Quetta, Pakistan) is a former squash player from Pakistan. He was one of the leading players in the game in the 1970s and 1980s. His biggest triumph was winning the British Open in 1975.

Qamar won the Pakistan junior squash championship in 1968. On his first trip to the United Kingdom in 1973, he reached the semi-finals of the British Amateur championship. In 1974, he reached the semi-finals of the British Open and won the Australian Amateur championship.

In the 1975 British Open, Qamar beat the defending-champion Geoff Hunt of Australia in the quarter-finals, and went on to win the title beating his fellow Pakistani player Gogi Alauddin in the final 9-7, 9-6, 9-1.

Subsequently, Qamar reached the British Open final on four further occasions. He was runner-up to Hunt in 1978, 1979 and 1980, and to Jahangir Khan in 1984. He was also runner-up at the World Open four times, losing to Hunt in the finals of 1976, 1979 and 1980, and to Jahangir in 1984.

*World Open final appearances*

Runner-ups (4) (1976,1979,1980,1984)

*British Open final appearances*

Wins (1) (1975)
Runner-ups (4) (1978,1979,1980,1984)


*Jahangir Khan* 






In December 1963, a son was born in Karachi to Roshan Khan. He was named Jahangir, the name stands for "Conqueror" in Urdu. He along with the other JK, Jansher Khan, were to become the two most dominant players 1980onwards. Jahangir Khan is probably the greatest squash player ever. His rise was meteoric. He was a prodigy, a star, a genius, a phenomenon, and a legend, with no intervening lapses. He was hailed as the squash superstar.

The fittest man on earth. The finest sportsman ever. A symbol of athletic perfection. The world champion of world champions. Jahangir not only dominated the sport, he redefined it. In 1979, he won the World Amateur title at the age of fifteen. Two years later, in Toronto, he became the youngest ever winner of the World Open Championship. Less then six months after that, he collected his first British Open . Still only twenty, his rule was absolute. His undefeated run stretched to an incredible five years, seven months and one day.

During that period, he played with such devastating authority that only one player - Hiddy Jahan took him to five games. Those who had the temerity to filch a game from him were severely punished in the next encounter. Those, like Gamal Awad, who boasted that they would bring him down, were themselves ground into submission. During the Patrick International Festival final at Chichester in 1983, the Egyptian pushed himself to the limit in a marathon that lasted two hours and forty-six minutes, the longest match on record. Jahangir was equal to the challenge and won 3-1. A fortnight later, they met again in the final of the British open at Derby Assembly Rooms. Shattered by his earlier defeat, Awad could only put up a token resistance. He was never the same player after that ordeal in Chichester.

As he scorched his way to sporting immortality, Jahangir left a trail of over five hundred successive victories behind him. Week after week, he put his life on the line and came through unscathed. His command was total. He created an enormous psychological barrier for his opponents. All that they could hope for were respectable losing scores against him. If they met Jahangir Khan in the early stages of a tournament, they knew that they would be on their way home the next day. He had a happy knack of simplifying other people's travel arrangements.

Defeat came one day. Appropriately, it was in France, a country seasoned in violent overthrow. The date was 11 November 1986. The venue was Palais des Sports in Toulouse. The occasion was the final of the UAP World Open. The score was 9-5,9- 7,7-9,9-1. The victor was Ross Norman of New Zealand. It was the most sensational result in the annals of the game. Sheer amazement soon gave way to an odd sense of relief. Jahangir Khan was human. His detractors were delighted. They felt that his defeat was long overdue. In their view, his reign had always been rather suspect. They argued that his pre-eminence was due to the flatness of the surrounding countryside. He had no real competition. Old masters were on their way down. New, thrusting, young talents had not yet matured. He did not even have to beat some players. They succumbed willingly to his reputation. This is not true, forJahangir played and beat the ageing greats when they too were in their prime as players. He became simply too good for them.

However Jahangir became the victim of the same high standards he had set for others to follow. The change became evident when the Squash world started to throw players like Chris Dittmar, Rodney Martin, Chris Robertson, Gwain Briars, and between them all combined to give a new dimension in squash excellence to the world. Jahangir beat them many more times than he lost to them. His feats are astounding. Ten successive British Opens, six World Opens, 13 Pakistan Opens and he rounded all this off by leading Pakistan to a historic team triumph in the World Team Championship in 1993.

In 1990 he was elected Chairman of the Professional Squash Association and after his playing career finished he was elected Vice-President of the Pakistan Squash Federation in 1997. He was elected as Vice-President of the World Squash Federation in November 1998 and then from 2002 &#8211; 2008 was President of the World Squash Federation. Jahangir became Emeritus President of the WSF in 2008 and was re-appointed to this position in 2012.

Jahangir was truly the greatest squash player of his generation if not the greatest squash player ever. He was the world&#8217;s first squash millionaire. He also took over the championship of the North American (hardball) game the first time he ever played it.

*Jahangir Khan,World&#8217;s first Squash Millionaire and President of the World Squash Federation( 2002-2008)*






*World Open final appearances*

Wins (6) (1981,1982,1983,1984,1985,1988)
Runner-ups (3) (1986,1991,1993)

*British Open final appearances*

Wins (10) (1982,1983,1984,1985,1986,1987,1988,1989,1990,1991)
Runner-ups (1) (1981)


*Jansher Khan*






Jansher Khan also of Noakili, Peshawar, represents the very best the world of squash has to offer. He is one of the many world squash champions the small village of Noakili, close to the Pakistan Air Force Base in Peshawar, has produced.

Jansher Khan is not related to 'the Khans' directly, but comes from the same village. His family was also much poorer. His brother Mohibullah was a dominant force in squash between 1974-¹80, rising as high as World's No. 2. Mohib was an excellent player, his backhand down the line (parallel-shot as in squash) was one of the most explosive I have ever seen, but he was confronted with Geoff Hunt, Qamar Zaman, Jonah Barrington, Gogi Alauddin and was therefore faced with players who had greater claims to recognition.

Jansher's challenge to Jahangir in 1985-86 was dismissed as the precociousness of an upstart and disdainfully rejected. The man was only 16 and a half. Jansher was true to his word, he beat Jahangir six successive times and then started a rivalry which contributed in no small measure to the acceptance of squash as a true international sport. These two were supported by Ross Norman (New Zealand), and the mighty Australian quartet of Chris Dittmar, Chris Robertson, Rodney Martin and Brett Martin.

Jansher's record of domination speaks for itself - eight World Championships, Seven Hong Kong Opens, six British Opens, ten Pakistan Opens - so far. Such is Jansher's domination that his occasional defeat merits a headline, his wins are taken for granted.

Comparisons between Jahangir and Jansher are inevitable. Jahangir had a merry first five years because his opposition was provided by an ageing generation who had seen their best in the early and late 1970's. Jansher was confronted by a most formidable array of younger players all in their prime led by Jahangir, and it was through them he had to make this presence known. His training regimen simply had to be many notches higher.

The manner in which he gradually but firmly established his superiority is now a part of history. Initially, Jansher had to fight many a tenacious opponent in long drawn out battles. It led to classic confrontations and some of the matches would rate as the greatest games of all time. The Pakistan Open final in 1986 when he roared back to beat Jahangir two games down and the World Open final in Malaysia 1988 against Chris Dittmar are classic examples. They also led to renewed interest in squash because Jahangir's domination had ironically led to a loss of spectator interest.

Rivalries are integral to interest. In tennis we had Hoad/Rosewall; Laver/Emerson; Borg/McEnroe/Connors/Lendl; and now Agassi/Sampras; football is nurtured by the Europe/South American rivalry ; golf has had Nicklaus/Palmer/Player; Trevino/Johnny Miller; in squash the rivalry between Jansher/Jehangir/Dittmar/Robertson/Rodney Martin proved very good for the game.

Jansher is like any typical world beater. He is cocky, brash and colourful. His run ins with the authorities add to his personality. He has ignored authority, he has been extremely critical of them. But his squash is excellent, he has worked himself into a position of invincibility and the margins of his wins becomes increasingly one sided.

His on court behaviour is exemplary and has led to the great Irishman, the now Jonah Barrington to say "He is the role model for any sportsman, he is a complete Squash Player". He takes the ball early, his balance, direction and control is phenomenal and his T-domination is fantastic. Jansher is gifted with uncanny anticipation and therefore never seems to be hurried. A World Champion makes his sport look simple, Jansher typifies that as does Pete Sampras in tennis.

Jansher is a truly international figure. He needs to accept his stature and contribute his share to giving back some of the affection millions of his fans have given him by identifying with worthwhile causes. He is the world's undisputed champion and surely must rate along with Imran Khan and Jahangir Khan as the three most recognised personalities in their country and abroad.


*World Open final appearances*

Wins (8) (1987,1989,1990,1992,1993,1994,1995,1996)
Runner-ups (1) (1988)

*British Open final appearances*

Wins (6) (1992,1993,1994,1995,1996,1997)
Runner-ups (3) (1987,1991,1998)

*Pakistan national Women's squash team*

*Carla Khan*











Carla Khan (born 18 August 1981 in London) is a Pakistani professional squash player and is the granddaughter of Azam Khan, one of the legends of squash in Pakistan and daughter of Jacqui Stoter and Wasil Khan. She started playing squash in England at age 12. In her early life, her father Wasil Khan (a junior world champion) coached her in squash.

She has won five titles in her career, which are: El Salvador Open 2002, Ottawa Open 2003, Pakistan Open 2005 and Iranian Open 2007 and Austrian Open in 2008. Her highest ranking was 21st. Carla Khan's first tournament was at the prestigious British Open in 1999. After an unsuccessful first full season in 2000, she made a breakthrough the following year, but it was not until 2002 that Carla won her first title

In November 2002, at the El Salvador Open, she reached her first final against Mexican Samantha Teran. Carla went on to beat her 9&#8211;1, 2&#8211;9, 9&#8211;3, 9&#8211;1. Her improvements continued in 2003, her most successful season yet, and won at the Ottawa International, where she came from behind to beat Melissa Martin from Australia, 3&#8211;9, 4&#8211;9, 9&#8211;4, 9&#8211;7, 9&#8211;3. She broke into the top 30.

At the Irish Open in 2004, Carla defeated Nicol David of Malaysia (who was ranked number 9 in the world at that time) on 15 April 2004, and achieved her highest ranking of 21. And in 2005, Carla lost in the final of the Forbes Open to England's Alison Walters. However, she made it to the final of the 1st POF WISPA tournament in Pakistan, and beat Sharon Wee of Malaysia 9&#8211;1, 9&#8211;3, 9&#8211;4. Carla never dropped a set throughout the whole tournament. Carla then ended the year by making it to yet another final, at the 4th Women Islamic Games 2005 in Tehran, but lost to Malaysian Tricia Chuah with a score of 1&#8211;9, 9&#8211;6, 1&#8211;9, 1&#8211;9.

In late 2005 she was unwell, and struggled in early 2006 until she collapsed during the 2006 South Asian Games on 24 August 2006 while playing against Joshna Chinappa from India. Carla was not expected to be back until 2008, but she returned playing in September 2007. This had seen her rankings slide outside the top 200 but Carla won her fourth title in 2007, Iranian open beating Donna Urquhart in the finals.

In 2008, Carla defeated England's Emma Beddoes 9&#8211;2, 9&#8211;2, 9&#8211;0 to take the Austrian Open.Carla Khan then retired. 

*Maria Toor Pakay*






Maria Toor Pakay (born November 22, 1990 in South Waziristan) is a Pashtun professional squash player from Pakistan.

She is currently ranked 44th in the world, and is Pakistan No. 1 .Maria turned pro in 2006

In late August 2007, aged just 16, she missed out on making her maiden appearance in a WISPA World Tour final after losing a five-game semi-final thriller in the POF WISPA Wah Cantt Open at the Jahangir Khan Squash Complex in the Punjab city of Wah Cantt in Pakistan. She was nominated as WISPA Young Player of the Year 2007.







Book: Khans Unlimited: 50 Years of Squash in Pakistan.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Khans-Unlimited-Squash-Pakistan-Jubilee/dp/0195778057]Khans Unlimited: 50 Years of Squash in Pakistan (Jubilee Series): Dicky Rutnagur, Jonah Barrington: 9780195778052: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]


----------



## longknife

Another attempt to gild a dead lily. It's nice to see all the good stuff- but ignore the horrors. The murders in the name of Allah. Killing women and children as part of jihad.

It's exactly like something I received as a joke gift many years ago - a gold-plated horse turd from the Lipizzaner Stallions in Vienna.

Even gold plated, it was STILL a turd!


----------



## Sunni Man

longknife said:


> Another attempt to gild a dead lily. It's nice to see all the good stuff- but ignore the horrors. The murders in the name of Allah. Killing women and children as part of jihad.
> 
> It's exactly like something I received as a joke gift many years ago - a gold-plated horse turd from the Lipizzaner Stallions in Vienna.
> 
> Even gold plated, it was STILL a turd!


Longknife why are you bound and determined to wreck this guys thread?

Sure the country has it's poor areas and destitute people living on the edge.

But it's no worse than Detroit or south Chicago in the U.S.

Many of us here are enjoying the various pictures of Pakistan's buildings and culture.

And would like to see more without your interruptions.   ..


----------



## keyboardwarrior

@ Sunni Man
Sir, thanks for appreciating my thread. and dont worry about it, i dont mind anything at all.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Cinema of Pakistan*

The cinema of Pakistan refers to Pakistan's film industry. Most of the feature films shot in Pakistan are in Urdu language but may also include films in English, Punjabi, Pashto, Balochi or Sindhi languages. Pakistan's largest film industry is Lollywood.

Before the separation of Bangladesh, Pakistan had three main film production centres: Lahore, Karachi and Dhaka.The regime of Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq, VCRs, film piracy, the introduction of entertainment taxes, and Islamic laws, have been some of the many obstacles to the industry's growth.

The Pakistani film industry is credited with having produced some of the most notable and recognised filmmakers, actors, writers and directors, and for introducing pop music to South Asia and beyond.



History

*Partition and growth of cinema(1947&#8211;1958)*

Immediately following the partition, the newly founded Pakistan being a new state faced a shortage of funds . Shortage of filming equipment further paralysed the nation's film industry.

With much hardships faced, the new film industry was able to produce its first feature film, Teri Yaad on 7 August, 1948,premièring at the Parbhat Theatre in Lahore. The following year, Evernew Studios established a studio in the country which would later become the largest film company of the time. Over the next few years, films that were released reached mediocre success until the release of Do Ansoo on 7 April 1950. Do Ansoo became the first film to attain a 25-week viewing making it the first film to reach silver jubilee status.


Recovery was evident with Noor Jehan's directorial debut Chanwey releasing on 29 April 1951. The film became the first film to be directed by a female director. Syed Faqir ahmad Shah produced his first production 1952 The "Jagga Daku" Saqlain Rizvi was the Director, the film could not get much appreciation due to violence shown in it. As cinema viewership increased, Sassi released on 3 June 1954 reached golden jubilee status staying on screens for 50-weeks. Legendary playback singer Ahmed Rushdi started his career in April 1955 after singing his first song in Pakistan "Bander Road Se Kemari".Umar Marvi released on 12 March 1956 became the first Pakistani film made in the Sindhi language. To celebrate the success of these endeavours, film journalist Ilyas Rashidi launched an annual awarding event on July 17, 1958. Named Nigar Awards, the event is since then considered Pakistan's premier awarding event celebrating outstanding performance in various categories of filmmaking.


*Golden age under President Ayub Khan (1959&#8211;1969)*

The '60s decade is often cited as being the golden age of cinema in Pakistan. Many A-stars were introduced in this period in time and became legends on the silver screen. As black-and-white became obsolete, Pakistan saw the introduction of first colour films. Some that share the status of being firsts are Munshi Dil's Azra in early 1960s, Zahir Raihan's Sangam (first full-length coloured film) released on 23 April 1964, and Mala (first coloured cinemascope film).

the first time that a Pakistani film explored the realms of politics, but it would not be the last. In 1962, film Shaheed aka Martyr, pronounced the Palestine issue on the silver screen and became an instant hit. With the changing tide in the attitude of filmmakers, actress Mussarat Nazir who had reigned the industry for a while left for Canada and settled with her family. Her much anticipated film Bahadur was left unfinished and never released giving alternative films like Syed Kamal's debutant acting role in film Tauba to be admired and fill the void, In 1962 Pakistan most versatile actor Mohammad ali debut his acting career his debut movie was Charagh jalta raha movie was premiered by Fatima Jinnah on March 9, 1962 at Nishat Cinema, Karachi.


In September 1965, following an armed conflict between India and Pakistan, all Indian films were taken off the screen from cinemas in Pakistan and a complete ban was imposed on the Indian films. The ban existed since 1952 in West Pakistan and since 1962 in East Pakistan (now Bangladesh), but was exercised rigorously after the conflict. Pakistani cinemas did not suffer much from the decision to remove the films and instead received better viewership for their films. Realising the potential, Waheed Murad stepped into the industry. His persona led people to call him the chocolate hero and in essence, he became the Marlon Brando and Elvis Presley of Pakistan.

In 1966, film Armaan was released and became one of the most cherished accomplishments of the industry. The film is said to have given birth to Pakistani pop music introducing playback singing legends &#8211; composer Sohail Rana and singer Ahmed Rushdi. The film became the first to complete 75-weeks screenings at cinema houses throughout the country attaining a platinum jubilee. Another rising star Nazeer Beg with th stage-name Nadeem received instant success with his debut film Chakori in 1967. The same year, he would act in another film of a different genre altogether. Horror films were introduced with the release of Zinda Laash aka The Living Corpse making it the first film to display an R rating tag on its posters.

Meanwhile Eastern Films Magazine, a tabloid edited by Said Haroon, became the most popular magazine for film buffs in Pakistan. The magazine had a questions and answers section titled "Yours Impishly" which the sub-editor Asif Noorani took inspiration for from I. S. Johar's page in India's Filmfare magazine. Tabloid like these got their first controversial covers with the release of Neela Parbat on 3 January 1969, which became Pakistan's first feature-film with an adults-only tag. The film ran for only three-to-four days at the box office.

More controversial yet would be the offering of distribution rights in the Middle East to the Palestinian guerrilla organisation, Al Fatah by the writer, producer, and director Riaz Shahid for his film Zarqa released on 17 October 1969. The film depicted the activities of the organisation.

*(1970&#8211;1977)*

Pakistani film industry lost its Dacca wing and number of cinema decreased rapidly. The period saw the exodus of more influential workers in the industry leave for the newly found Bangladesh. This caused another serious brain drain since the partition of India. Veterans like Runa Laila departed for Bangladesh and the Pakistani industry was at the brink of disaster yet again.

Amidst concerns of a collapse, the film Dosti, released on 7 February 1971, turned out to be the first indigenous Urdu film to complete 101 weeks of success at the box office dubbing it the first recipient of a diamond jubilee,[14] however it is reported that the first diamond jubilee status was celebrated by the Punjabi film Yakke Wali in 1957.

As political uncertainty took charge of the entertainment industry, filmmakers were asked to consider socio-political impacts of their films as evident by the fact that the makers of Tehzeeb, released on 20 November 1971, were asked to change the lyrics with a reference to &#8216;Misr&#8217;, Urdu for Egypt, that might prove detrimental to diplomatic relations of Egypt and Pakistan.


The mid-1970s saw the introduction of video cassette recorders in Pakistan and instantly films from all over the world were copied onto tape, and attendance at cinemas decreased when people preferred to watch films in the comfort of their homes. This ushered the birth of the film piracy industry films began to be copied on tapes on the day they premiered in cinemas.

Javed Jabbar's Beyond the Last Mountain, released on 2 December 1976, was Pakistan&#8217;s first venture into English film-making. The film's Urdu version Musafir did not do well at the box-office. While the industry was revolutionising, Pakistan's government was in a state of turmoil. Aina, released on 18 March 1977, marked a distinct symbolic break between the so-called liberal Zulfikar Ali Bhutto years and the increasingly conservative cum revolutionary Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq regime.The film stayed in cinemas for over 400 weeks at the box office, with its last screening at 'Scala' in Karachi where it ran for more than four years. It is considered the most popular film in the country's history to date.


*President Zia-ul-Haq and the downfall (1979&#8211;1987)*

Following Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq's military coup, he began to Islamicise the country and one of the first victims of this socio-political change included the film industry. Imposition of new registration laws for film producers requiring filmmakers to be degree holders, where not many were, led to a steep decline in the workings of the industry. The government forcibly closed most of the cinemas in Lahore. New tax rates were introduced, further decreasing cinema attendances.

Films dropped from a total output of 98 films in 1979, of which 42 were in Urdu, to only 58 films (26 in Urdu) in 1980.[citation needed] The filmmakers that remained employed flaccid storylines to present Punjabi cult classics like Maula Jatt in 1979, telling the story of a gandasa-carrying protagonist waging a blood-feud with a local gangster. Growing censorship policies against displays of affection, rather than violence, came as a blow to the industry and as a result violence-ridden Punjabi films prevailed and overshadowed the Urdu cinema. The middle class neglected the 'increasingly dilapidated and rowdy cinemas'. This film sub-culture came to be known as the &#8216;gandasa culture&#8217; in the local industry.
Where veterans of this culture Sultan Rahi and Anjuman, became iconic figure in the Punjabi films.
This threw away the romantic and loveable image of Pakistani cinema and less people were attracted to the prospect of going to a cinema. 

When it seemed the industry could not be further deteriorated, following years saw yet another blow to the fatal collapse. Waheed Murad, oft termed the chocolate hero died in 1983 due to  stomach cancer. Media attributes the film star's death to his disheartened view in the wake of Pakistani cinema's collapse.Director of his unfinished film Hero, employed cheat shots to complete the last of this legend's memorable films to a packed audience. This enthusiasm soon disappeared and not even Pakistan's first science fiction film Shaani in 1989, directed by Saeed Rizvi employing elaborate special effects could save the industry from failing. The sci-fi film received an award at the Moscow Film Festival and even in Egypt and Korea,but sadly was shelved in its country of origin.

*Collapse (1988&#8211;2002)*

At the starts of the 1990s, Pakistan's film industry was gripped with certain doom. Of the several studios only 11 were operational in the '70s and '80s producing around 100 films annually.[26] This number would lower further as studio went towards producing short-plays and television commercials[19] and let the industry astray in the wake of cable television.[26] By the early '90s, the annual output dropped to around 40 films, all produced by a single studio.[26] Other productions would be independent of any studio usually financed by the filmmakers themselves.

The local industry succeeded to gain audience attention however in the mid- and late-1990s. With Syed Noor's JeevaSaeed Rizvis "SARKATA INSAAN" first Pakistani Horror and Fiction, in 1997 Saeed Rizvi created "TILISMIH JAZIRA" First Joint Venture between Soviet Union & Pakistan,and Samina Peerzada's Inteha, it seemed the cinema of Pakistan was headed towards a much needed revival but naught attendance recorded at the box-office for later ventures ushered a complete and utter collapse of the industry. Notable productions of the time include Deewane Tere Pyar Ke, Mujhe Chand Chahiye, Sangam, Tere Pyar Mein, and Ghar Kab Aao Gay, which tried hard to get away from the formulaic and violent storylines but were not accepted fully amongst the lower middle class cinema audience.

Controversy raged over the filming of Jinnah in the late 1990s, a film produced by Akbar Salahuddin Ahmed and directed by Jamil Dehlavi. Objections were raised over the choice of actor Christopher Lee as the protagonist depicting Muhammad Ali Jinnah and inclusion of Indian Shashi Kapoor as archangel Gabriel in the cast combined with the experimental nature of the script. Imran Aslam, editor of The News International, said the author wrote the script in a &#8216;haze of hashish&#8217;. Of all the controversies and hearsay, the film proved a point that Indian and Pakistani filmmakers and actors can collaborate on any such cinematic ventures without the ban being lifted. Later years would see more actors travels traveling in and across the border on further cross-border ventures.

Late '80s had seen the death of Murad and towards 1989, Anjuman got married to Mobeen Malik, quitting from playback signing and finally Sultan Rahi was murdered in 1996. The already reeling industry lost viewership not just for its Urdu but Punjabi films following Rahi's death. Director Sangeeta attended to her family life and Nazrul Islam died during the time. The industry was pronounced dead by the start of the new millennium. Syed Noor depressed at the sudden decline of cinema gathered investors for what was considered the only Pakistani film to have survived this chaos.

The year 1998 saw the release of Noor's Choorian, a Punjabi film that grossed 180 million rupees. Directors realised there was still hope and Javed Sheikh's Yeh Dil Aap Ka Huwa released in 2002 grossing over 200 million rupees (US $3.4 million) across Pakistan. The monetary prospects were then realised fully and for the first time in twelve years, investors starting taking keen interest in Pakistani films.

However, the short period of successes in the industry could not keep the cinemas afloat, and the same industry that at one time produced more than a 100 films annually a decade ago was now reduced to merely 32 per year, in the year 2003, with only one partial success called Larki Panjaban (A Punjabi Girl). In August, 2007, a new film titled Khuda Ke Liye was released. It became popular due to its controversial theme of the current problems faced in Pakistan. It was also released internationally, including in India, where it became the first Pakistani film released after four decades.

*Revival under President Musharraf (2003&#8211;2009)*

In early 2003, young filmmakers took on a stance to demonstrate that high quality content could be produced by the local film industry using the limited resources available. Cinema was declining in all major cities of the nation and a need for revival was echoed in the media. With privatisation of television stations in full swing, a new channel Filmazia was broadcast, primarily to broadcast films and productions made indigenously in the country. It was during this time that Mahesh Bhatt, a celebrated Indian director visited Pakistan looking for talent, particularly singers who could lend their voices to his upcoming films in India. His visit to Pakistan was to attend the third Kara Film Festival, for the screenings of his film Paap in Karachi. Bhatt would later hire Atif Aslam for the soundtrack of his film Zeher and Pakistani actress Meera to play a lead-role in one of his films.

Later in 2005, industry officials realised that the government needed to lift the ban for the screening of Bollywood films in Pakistan. The issue was voiced by the Film Producers Association (FPA) and the Cinema Owners Association (CAO) of Pakistan after the release of the colourised remastering of the 1960 classic Mughal-e-Azam. When the government turned down the request, Geo Films, a subsidiary of Geo TV took on itself to invest in upcoming Pakistani directorial ventures and dubbed their efforts &#8220;Revival of Pakistani Cinema&#8221; and on 20 July 2007 released Shoaib Mansoor's cinematic directorial début Khuda Ke Liye (In The Name of God). The film would later become the first Pakistani film since the imposition of the ban in 1965 to be released simultaneously in India and Pakistan. With its general release in India, the four decade ban was finally lifted. The film was released in more than a 100 cinemas in 20 cities in India.

Unbeknown to the local media scene, a Pakistani horror and gore film was already doing rounds in International film festivals. Another directorial début by director Omar Ali Khan, Zibahkhana aka Hell's Ground premièred at festivals throughout the world gaining repute as the &#8216;first extreme-horror gore flick&#8217; and received accolade wherever it screened. The film ushered a revival in the horror genre for Pakistani films. The film would also be the first Pakistani film shot on HD. Where the horror genre seems to have been reincarnated in the industry, Freedom Sound, a science fiction film would use the computer-generated special effects for the first time since 1989's Shaani. The recent successes of issue-centered Pakistani films such has Khuda Ke Liye prompted director Mehreen Jabbar to come forth with her instalment with the release of Ramchand Pakistani which will mark the first true efforts of international collaboration towards the revival of cinema in Pakistan.

*(2009&#8211;present)*

Despite some optimism of a solid revival at the turn of the millennium, progress continues to be slow. Alongside Geo Films continued efforts with their 'Revival of cinema', the Pakistan New Cinema Movement was launched in 2009. With around 1400 members PNCM is a grassroots organization that facilitates networking and publishes articles to stimulate production.

Next up are filmstar Reema Khan's directorial project based on Paulo Coehlo's Veronica Decides to Die; filmstar Shan's directorial project Chup introducing model Juggun Kazim to the silver screen; Syed Noor's Price of Honor based reportedly on the rape incident; Syed Noor and his wife Saima are working on a comedy Wohti le ke Jani Hai after the recorded breaking success of Majajan. Khamaj fame music video director Safdar Malik's directorial debut Ajnabi Sheher mein stars Nadeem, Samina Peerzada, Ali Zafar and Model Tooba Malik; Shehzad Gul's Iman starring Shan and Nirma, actor Humayun Saeed's debut production BALAA with the support of Vishesh Films (Mukesh and Mahesh Bhatt) to be directed by script writer of Indian films Woh Lamhe and Raaz the mystery continues; Shagufta Rafique (talks are on with Indian actress Tabu for the title role and Iman Ali and Juggan Kazim in Pakistan); Salman Peerzada's Zargul &#8212; a major festival circuit success might see mainstream release. Shoaib Mansoor is to bring his second film Bol with stars Atif Aslam, Mahira Khan and Juggan Kazim. Also coming are Syed Faisal Bokhari's Bhai Log; Shehzad Rafique's second film Mene Jeena Tere Naal with Veena Malik and Adnan Khan; TV producer Ejaz Bajwa's film directorial debut Channa Sachi Muchi starring Babar Ali, Momi Rana and Saima; Indo-Pak-American co-production Virsa starring Arya Babbar from India and Mehreen Raheal from Pakistan will be releasing in Pakistan and India after its world premier at the Dallas International Film Festival (the director, Pankaj Batra is Indian). Iqbal Kashmiri's second film Devdas remake of Indian film, Devdas, and Bengali novel, starring Zara Sheikh, Meera and Nadeem Shah. Son of Pakistan is based on terrorism in Pakistan and written, directed and produced by Jarar Rizvi; it features Shamyl Khan, Sana Nawaz and Meera in lead roles. Aamir Zafar, a filmmaking student, debuts as director with Victim which features Humayun Saeed and Irtiza Ruhab in lead roles. Syed Faisal Bukhari's second film Saltanat featuring Lollywood debut Mona Laizza (who also does an item number), Javed Sheikh and Ahsan Khan. Shaan Shahid's second film, script by Mashal Peezada featuring Vaneeza Ahmed and Natasha. Tamanna, a UK-Pakistani production shot entirely in Pakistan with the soundtrack featuring Rahat Fateh Ali Khan and written by veteran playwright Munnu Bhai is to be released in 2011.

In 2010, Bodhicitta Works, an initiative by Australian filmmaker Summer Nicks, Craig Peter Jones and Pakistani Canadian, Meher Jaffri (all Karachi-based) began production of 'Kolachi', a big budget, apocalyptic sci-fi feature in the same genre as Spielberg's Deep Impact. It stars British actor Nathaniel Antonio Lloyd, Australian Summer Nicks and Pakistani father-and-son actors Behroz Subzwari and Shahroz Subzwari, Hisham Aziz, Moiz Badshah, Fawad Khan, Saqib Khan and actress Meher Jaffri. The film was slated for an end-of-2011 release worldwide and will be directed by Pakistani, Mansoor Mujahid.

Waar is an English-language Pakistani action film, written and produced by Hassan Waqas Rana and directed by Bilal Lashari. The film is reported to star Shaan Shahid, Meesha Shafi, Ali Azmat,Shamoon Abbasi and Ayesha Khan, among others.

The film is based on events surrounding the War on Terror.
Written in English, locations for the filming were reported in 2011 to include Lahore, Islamabad and the Swat Valley, with some scenes shot in Istanbul and Rome. MindWorks Media is the studio. The film will be distributed by Warner Bros.

The budget was reported in 2012 to be PKR: 50,000,000 million (US$ 508,673 million).

*Pakistan's first Cineplex*

As a city, Karachi began to grow at a fast pace in the late 60's, and the price of the property shot up significantly.At the peak of Pakistani cinema industry in the mid 1970s, Karachi alone had more than 100 cinema halls and more than 200 films were produced and released each year. Now, fewer than ten of these houses remain. The same happened a little later in Lahore as well. This caused the film industry to lose a lot of revenue, making the industry even less attractive for investment. Many professional financiers left the cinema industry of Pakistan.
The Universal Multiplex in Karachi opened in 2002. The future viability of film-making business in Pakistan is evidenced by the fact that now many global companies are interested in investing in the theater business in the country. Cinepax is the first dedicated cineplex company in Pakistan. They are building the country&#8217;s first nationally branded cineplex chain. The firm says that it is dedicated to introduce a world-class, film-going experience to the people of Pakistan by building state-of-the-art film theaters in the urban areas. Cinepax will have multiple cinemas in each location and is committed to screening premium content in a family-friendly environment. Eventually, they intend to bring families back into the theaters by providing a quality experience, and assert that the multiplex culture can only help.
Cinepax is targeting the larger cities of Pakistan: Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad, Faisalabad, Gujranwala, Multan, and Hyderabad. Cinepax&#8217;s has an initial five-year build-out plan for the development of 120 screens.
Cinepax screens Hollywood films within a month of their international release dates. Cinepax will also screen the best of international and Pakistani cinema. Before the first cineplex opening, Cineplex&#8217;s sister distribution company will screen Hollywood content in the existing cinemas around Pakistan.

Pakistan film industry have many famous actors,actresses and playback singers. but few famous celebrities are mention here:
(Details of each personality will be in separate posts)



Spoiler: pics



*Famous Actors(incomplete list)*

*Mohammad Ali (actor)*
He was included among 25 greatest actors of Asia (all time) by CNN survey (On 4 March 2010).He got many honours and special awards like, an Asian Academy Award. He received foreign award Al-Nasr Award in Dubai 1984. He was also awarded the Naushad Award of India.







*Nadeem*






*Zia Mohyeddin*







*Sultan Rahi*

Appearance in 813 films in his career. He is the only Pakistani actor to be in the Guinness Book of World Records.






*Talat Hussain (actor)*






*Waheed Murad*
famously known as the 'Chocolate Hero' and 'Lady Killer'.






*Moin Akhter*

Legendary Actor,He was awarded honorary citizenship of Dallas in 1996 for his achievements.






*Umar Sharif*







*Sajid Hasan*






*Javed Sheikh*






*Faran Tahir*






*Shaan*






*Moammar Rana*






*Humayun Saeed*







*Alyy Khan*






*Babrik Shah*







*Adnan Siddiqui* 






*Mohib Mirza*





*Famous Actresses(incomplete list)*

*Zeba*





*Deeba*






*Shabnam*







*Kavita*






*Babra Sharif*






*Anjuman*






*Zeba Bakhtiar* 






*Neeli*







*Reema Khan*






*Meera*






*Resham*






*Saima*






*Noor*






*Mahnoor Baloch*






*Iman Ali*






*Humaima Malik*







*Aamina Sheikh*






*Famous Playback Singers(incomplete list)*

*Ahmed Rushdi*







*Mehdi Hassan*








*Masood Rana*






*A. Nayyar*






*Akhlaq Ahmed*






*Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan*






*Mujeeb Aalam*






*Alamgir (pop singer)*






*Adnan Sami*






*Rahat Fateh Ali Khan*






*Noor Jehan*







*Naheed Akhtar*






*Mehnaz Begum*






*Runa laila*







*Nayyara noor*








Contd .....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

Continue:


*Cinema of Pakistan*



Spoiler: pics



*Few Famous Movies(incomplete list)*


*Shanee: Pakistan's first Sci-fi Movie (1989)*
(International Awards winning movie at Moscow Film Festival,Egypt and Korea)





*Zinda Laash as Dracula in Pakistan (USA title) and The Living Corpse (International title). It is the first movie in Pakistan to be X-rated (1967)*
(Awards : Sitges Fantastic Film Festival in Spain and the Neuchatel International Festival of Fantastic Films in Switzerland)






*Armaan(1966)*

Armaan was released by Film Arts on 18 March 1966 in Naz Cinema in Karachi. It completed 34 weeks in Naz Cinema and 76 weeks in other cinemas in Karachi and became Pakistan's first Platinum Jubilee film.

(6 National Awards)







*Beyond the Last Mountain: Pakistan&#8217;s first English language film (1976)*
(Bombay International Film Festival)






*Sar Kata Insan(1991)Horro-Sci-fi*
(4 National Awards)






*Tilismi jazeera (1996)First Joint Venture between Soviet Union & Pakistan*
(Awards:Moscow Film Festival and Hongkong Film Festival)






*Aaina (1977)*

Aaina is Pakistan's only 'Crown Jubilee' Urdu film with a total running period of 401 weeks on all cinemas and 48weeks on main cinema in Karachi. The film had broken all the box office records and yet no Pakistani film has touched that record again.







Awards

This movie was so popular that it was shown in Karachi Cinemas for almost 8 consecutive years (401 consecutive weeks). The film ran to packed crowds in theaters across China as well. One of its songs Mujhay dil se na bhulaana... sung by Mehdi Hassan won Nigar Award for the best song of the year 1977. In total the film won 12 awards.

*Mushkil(1995)*
(4 National Awards)






*Godfather (2007)*

Godfather is a Pakistani Urdu film. The film has massive star cast including both Pakistani and Indian actors and will show Vinod Khanna for the very first time on the Pakistani cinema screen. It was distributed nationwide by the private channel ARY Digital. The film had drawn many inspirations from Francis Ford Coppola's Godfather series, and is a typical gangster film.







*Khuda Kay Liye: English title: "In The Name Of God (2007)*





Awards

(2008 Lux Style Awards)
-Best Film
-Best Actor - Shaan
-Best Actress - Iman Ali
-Best Soundtrack

31st Cairo International Film Festival
-Silver Pyramid Award for Best Picture
Roberto Rossellini Award (Italian film industry) 
-Best Film
Focus on Asia fuoka International Film Festival 2008 (Japan) 
-fuoka Audience Award
Asian Festival of First Films
-Swarovski Trophy for Best Cinematography



*Bol (2011)*







Awards

The film has won the following awards at Lux Style Awards
 -Best Film Bol by Shoaib Mansoor
 -Best Film Actor Manzar Sehbai
 -Best Film Actress Humaima Malik

The film has won the following awards on other awards events.
 -Best Film Actor Manzar Sehbai at the 2012 SAARC Film Awards
 -Best Film Actress Humaima Malik at the London Asian Film Festival
 -Best Film Bol by Shoaib Mansoor at the London Asian Film Festival
 -Best New Talent Amr Kashmiri at the London Asian Film Festival
 -Best Lead Actress Humaima Malick at the South Asian Rising Star Film Awards
 -Best Film of the Year 2011 at the 3rd Pakistan Media Awards
 -Best Film Actress Humaima Malik at the 3rd Pakistan Media Awards
 -Best Film Actor Atif Aslam at the 3rd Pakistan Media Awards (Nominated)

Nomination
 -Best Performance by an Actress Humaima Malick at the Asia Pacific Screen Awards
 -Best Feature Film Bol by Shoaib Mansoor at the Asia Pacific Screen Awards



*Ramchand Pakistani (2008)*







Awards

 1.FIPRESCI Prize from the International Federation of Film Critics at the Osian Film Festival, July2008
 2.Honourable Mention by the 13th Annual Satyajit Ray Award at the 2008 London Film Festival.
 3.Best Actor for Rashid Farooqi at the KaraFilm Festival, Pakistan, 2009
 4.Audience Award at the Fribourg International Film Festival, Switzerland, March 2009.
 5.Honourable Mention by the Eucumenical Jury at the Fribourg International Film Festival, March2009.
 6.Honourable Mention by the E Changer Award at the Fribourg Int'l Film Festival, March 2009
 7.Ramchand Pakistani received a silver medal in the feature film category at the 2012 SAARC
 Film Awards.
 8.Rashid Farooqui received the award for best actor in the feature film at the 2012 SAARC Film
 Awards.
 9.Ramchand Pakistani won Best Film Award on Pakistan Media Award in 2010.


*Khamosh Pani,Silent Waters (2003)*







Awards

2003: Locarno International Film Festival 
 -Bronze Leopard Award (Best Actress): Kirron Kher
 -Don Quixote Award - Special Mention: Sabiha Sumar
 -Golden Leopard (Best Film): Sabiha Sumar
 -Prize of the Ecumenical Jury: Sabiha Sumar
 -Youth Jury Award - Special Mention: Sabiha Sumar

2003: Nantes Three Continents Festival 
 -Audience Award: Sabiha Sumar
 -Silver Montgolfiere: Sabiha Sumar

2003: Karachi International Film Festival
 -Special Jurors' Selection Ciepie
 -Best Actress in a Leading Role: Kirron Kher
 -Best Screenplay: Paromita Vohra


*Siyaah: Darkness of Black Magic(2013)*







*Seedlings or Lamha (2012)*







Awards

New York Film Festival

Won
 -People Choice for Best Film
 -Best Actress in a Leading Role&#8212;Aamina Sheikh
Nominated 
 -Best Director&#8212;Mansoor Mujahid
 -Best Actor in a Lead Role&#8212;Mohib Mirza
 -Best Actor in a Supporting Role&#8212;Gohar Rasheed
 -Best Original Screenplay&#8212;Summer Nicks

*Virsa (2010)*
The film is a joint venture between (and has cast crew from) India and Pakistan.






*Yeh Dil Aap Ka Huwa (2002)*
8 National Awards






*Zibahkhana or Hell's ground(2007)*






Awards

 Won "Jury's Award for Best Film of 2008" at the Riofan Film Festival, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
 Won "Jury's Special Award for Best Gore 2007" at the Fantastic Film Festival, Austin, Texas
 Won "Best Film" award at the Fantaspoa film festival 2009. Port Alegre, Brazil


*Love Mein Ghum (2011)*
Box Office Super Hit






*Jinnah(1998)*







Awards

Jinnah received the Silver Remi Award at the WorldFest-Houston International Film Festival in 1999.
HongKong film festival


*Waar (2013)*

The highest budgeted film of Pakistani film industry in English Language.


----------



## Sunni Man

Please.......more pictures......less text      .....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Pakistani Shahi Tukray*







Prep Time.
10 Mins .

Cook Time .
20 Mins.

Serves .
2-4.


*Ingredients*

 White bread slices 4 cut into 8 pieces
 Milk 1 liter
 Sugar 1 cup
 Small cardamoms (choti ilaichi) 6(only seeds)
 Milk powder 1 cup
 Yellow food color or saffron one pinch (dissolved in 1 tsp milk)
 Ghee/Oil 1 cup
 Silver waraq (optional)
 Almonds and pistachios 10 (blanched and a slivered)


*Cooking Directions*


1.
Heat ghee/oil in a frying pan. .

2.
Fry slices init until they are golden brown. .

3.
Remove slices from the ghee/oil and leave them on a newspaper. .

4.
Wipe off the ghee/oil from the frying pan and boil milk in it. .

5.
When milk starts boiling put in cardamom seeds, sugar and milk powder, let it cook on low heat for five minutes. .

6.
When milk starts thickening mix tin the dissolved food coloring or saffron. .

7.
Cool the mixture in an open dish and sprinkle with nuts. .

8.
Decorated with thin sliver paper (silver waraq)..

9.
Serve hot or cold.....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

Sunni Man said:


> Please.......more pictures......less text      .....



Sure Sir, i will try my best to reduce text.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

I am posting Pics under Spoiler tag. so plz click the spoiler tag to watch pics. thanks


----------



## Sunni Man

You should post on the thread called the "Tavern".

Just introduce your self and post your recipe.

And tell Syreen that Sunni Man sent you there.

You'll be glad that you did.    ..


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Makli Hill,Thatta*

Makli Hill is one of the largest necropolises in the world, with a diameter of approximately 8 km. It lies approx. 98 km east of Karachi and is the burial place of some 125,000 local rulers, Sufi saints and others. Makli is located on the outskirts of Thatta, the capital of lower Sindh until the seventeenth century, in what is the southeastern province of present-day Pakistan. It was inscribed on the World Heritage List in 1981 under the name of Historical Monuments of Thatta.

History

Legends abound about its inception, but it is often believed that the cemetery grew around the shrine of a fourteenth-century Sarwa, Muhammad Hussain Abro. According to other sources however, the credit for establishing Makli as a holy place for worship and burial goes to the immigrant saint, poet and scholar Shaikh Hammad Jamali and the then local ruler, Jam Tamachi. Another legendary person buried at Makli is the saint Pir Murad (1428-1488).

The tombs and gravestones spread over the cemetery are material documents marking the social and political history of Sind. Many have been build using a local sandstone, others are plastered brick buildings (which have suffered the most, generally). The impressive royal mausoleums are divided into two major groups, those from the Samma (1352&#8211;1520) and from the Tarkhan (1556&#8211;1592) period. In total four historical periods are represented architecturally, namely the Samma, the Arghun, the Tarkhan and the Mughals periods. The tomb (or maqbara) of the King Jam Nizamuddin II (reigned 1461&#8211;1508), is an impressive square structure built of sandstone and decorated with floral and geometric medallions. Similar to this is the mausoleum of Isa Khan Hussain II (d. 1651), a two-story stone building with majestic cupolas and balconies. In contrast to the synthetic architecture of these two monuments, which integrate Hindu and Islamic motifs, are mausoleums that clearly show the Central Asian roots of the Tarkhan and Moghul dynasties. An example is the tomb of Jan Beg Tarkhan (d. 1600), a typical octagonal brick structure whose dome is covered in blue and turquoise glazed tiles. Pavilion or canopy tombs (chattri maqbara or umbrella tomb) are another typical Indo-Islamic architectural feature, as well as enclosure tombs. the Moghul period is represented by many tombs on the southern side of the necropolis, including the mausoleum of Mirza Jani & Mirza Ghazi Baig, that of Nawab Shurfa Khan, the enclosure of Mirza Baqi Baig Uzbek and of Mirza Jan Baba as well as the impressive restored tomb of Nawab Isa Khan Tarkhan the Younger.

Today, Makli Hill is a United Nations World Heritage Site that is visited by both pilgrims and tourists, but in strong need of conservation and maintenance. The Tomb Shrine of THE MAMAIDEV is Located in eastern end of Makali Hill, The Mamaidev was a great Sufi Saint,Philosopher and Predictor of future incoming Events,Makali is pigrimage of Maheswary Kutchi Meghwar of Sindh and Kutch and Gujarat,The MAMAIDEV Nirvan or he sacrificed his life on 1389 A.D.at Tattha by Shama king Bahminah during the Shama Dynasty of Sindh,Jam Unadji and his son Bahminaha was the follower of the MAMAIDEV,THE Mamaidev Preached to King shama of Sindh and King Rao Navaghan a Rajpoot Dynasty of Junagadh Gujarat and Rajpoot Jethwa Kings and Dynasty of Ghumali Jamnagar Gujarat,many Pllgrimage are coming from Kutch and Gujarat during the Manth of Vaisak. Makali jo Mukam is the memory of the Great Mamaidev, Reference from http://mamaidev.vinzoda.in, 2010 flooding unfortunately added to the deterioration of the site.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

Sunni Man said:


> You should post on the thread called the "Tavern".
> 
> Just introduce your self and post your recipe.
> 
> And tell Syreen that Sunni Man sent you there.
> 
> You'll be glad that you did.    ..



sure Sir, i will do that.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Jahanabad (Shakhorai) Swat Village, World&#8217;s Biggest Buddha Carved Sculpture* 

Location

The huge image of a seated Buddha carved into a high rock face of reddish colour that rises on the hillside to the southwest of Jahanabad (Shakhorai) village. It is situated at a distance of 5km to the N-E of Manglawar. This huge image of the Buddha can also be visible from the road, on the right side when one is on the way to Malamjaba.


Description

Due to its high position above the narrow terrace, it is well preserved. The Buddha figure is about 7 meters in height and is certainly the most impressive piece of sculpture to be seen in Gandahara region.

This excellent figure of the Buddha is seated on a high throne in the attitude of mediation. The snail shell curls of this Buddha are very carefully rendered. His eyes are more than half closed, there is a prominent Ushnisha and long ear lobes. The folds of the robe are stringy, with a planned alteration of high and low ridges. Though the figure exhibits the Gandahara style in the drapery with pleats and the hair, the rather solemn, powerful form of the torso and representation of the folds of the robe are in agreement with the usual form adopted in the area for the other figures of the Buddha.

Some scholars point to the strong influence of the western style but such similarities are not so close. Hence the image of the Buddha carved on the rock at Jehanabad may probably be dated to the 7-8th century A.D, when a large number of other rock-carvings of similar workmanship in Swat are dated to the later centuries of the 1st millennium A.D.




Spoiler: pics



World&#8217;s Biggest Buddha Carved Sculpture awaits tourists


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Lab-e-Shireen, Pakistani dessert*

Lab-e-shireen- Rich colorful delight with chunks of various fruits, jelly and nuts. A popular Pakistani dessert served at wedding, dinners, tea parties.






Prep Time.
25-30 minutes .

Cook Time .
30-35 minutes.

Serves .
5-6.

Ingredients

 Milk 1 liter
 Vermicille (thick ones) 1 cup
 Cornflour or custard powder 2 tbsp
 Sugar 1 cup
 Pineapple 1
 Banana 3
 Mango 1
 Condensed milk 1 cup
 Jelly green and red) 2 packets
 Cream 1 cup
 Oil 1 tbsp
 Pistachio for garnish
 Silver leaves (optional) as required


Cooking Directions


1.

Make jelly as per instructions and put in refrigerator to set..

2.
Heat oil and fry vermicillie till slight brown..

3.
Put boiled milk in it cook on low flame for a while then add sugar cook till vermicille changes color..

4.
In a little milk dissolve custard powder or cornflour pour in vermicille stirring continuously..

5.
Let it cool and refrigerate it. .

6.
Before serving mix condensed milk and cream slightly, and add in fruit chunks and pour over the dessert..

7.
Garnish with jelly, pistachio and silver leaves ...




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Science and Technology in Pakistan*

In Pakistan, science and technology served as an important part of national politics, practices, and extreme national identities. From 1960s till the present, both science and technology were immediately linked to the national ideology and practical functioning of Pakistan, notably the Pakistan Armed Forces, while science and technology is a growing and flourishing field in Pakistan. Since its independence from Great Britain in 1947, the newly-found nation of Pakistan has seen a large influx of scientists, engineers, doctors, and technicians assuming an active role in its fields of science and technology.

Marked by highly developed pure sciences and innovation at theoretical level, interpretation and application fell short. Physics (theoretical, nuclear, particle, laser, and Quantum physics), Material science, Metallurgy (Engineering), Biology, Chemistry (Organic), and Mathematics, are the fields in which Pakistan citizens excelled. During the 1960s till the present, the Pakistan government made the development and advancement of science a national priority and showered top scientists with honours. With the government making efforts to make science a part of national politics, there are several examples of budget cuts in the science funds where corruption remains a vital part of Pakistan politics. In the most notorious case, the government dissolved the Higher Education Commission an administrative body that supervised research in science in 2011. Mega science projects such as Black-Garden Dam, Thar Coal programme, and the Reko Dique gold mine programme were severely undermined by the political forces in Pakistan which contributed to the halt of scientific research in the country.

Pakistani scientists won acclaim in several fields. They were at the cutting edge of science in fields such as mathematics and in several branches of physical science, notably theoretical and nuclear physics, chemistry, and astronomy. Professor Abdus Salam, a theoretical physicist, was the first and the only Pakistan citizen to have won the prestigious Nobel Prize in 1979. Furthermore, technology is mostly high developed in the fields of nuclear physics and explosives engineering.
Due to a crash programme directed by Munir Ahmad Khan and the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC), Pakistan is the seventh nation to have developed an atomic bomb, which the global intelligence community believes it had done in 1983 (Kirana-I),Pakistan first publicly tested its devices (Chagai-I and Chagai-II) on 28 and 30 May 1998. Space exploration was hastily developed in 1990 Pakistan launched Badr-I followed by Badr-II in 2001. Since the 1980s, the space programme dedicated itself to military technologies (Space weapons programme and Integrated missile systems), and maintains a strong programme developed for military applications.

History

The Scientific and Technological Research Division was established in 1964 for (i) coordination and implementation of national science and technology policy; (ii) promotion and coordination of research and utilization of the results of research; (iii) development, production and utilization of nuclear energy; and (iv) coordination of utilization of scientific and technological manpower. The Division was administratively responsible for National Science Council, the Council of Scientific and Industrial Research, the Atomic Energy Commission and the Space and Upper Atmospheric Research Committee. The Ministry of Science and Technology (MoS&T) has been functioning since 1972. It is the national focal point and enabling arm of Government of Pakistan for planning, coordinating and directing efforts; to initiate and launch scientific and technological programs and projects as per national agenda for sound and sustainable Science & Technology Research base for the socio-economic development. From the areas of industrial development to renewable energy and rural development, the Ministry suggests technological development for higher growth-rates and to improve standards of living. Its principal focus is on building Pakistan's technological competence and developing a larger pool of human resources to reverse brain drain, and for integrating the existing technological infrastructure for strengthening of technology institutions, effective governance of S&TR and enhancing the capacity of indigenous innovation systems.


State controlled science

Unlike some Western countries, the majority of the research programmes are conducted not at the institutions (such as universities) but at the specially set up research facilities and institutes.These institutes are performed under the government's Ministry of Science that overlooks the development and promotion of science in the country, while others are performed under the Pakistan Academy of Sciences, other specialized academies and even the research arms of various government ministries. At first, the core of fundamental science was the Pakistan Academy of Sciences, originally set up in 1953 and moved from Karachi to Islamabad in 1964. The Pakistan Academy of Sciences has a large percentage of researchers in the natural sciences, particularly physics. From 1947 to 1971, the research was being conducted independently with no government influence. The High Tension Laboratories (HTL) at the GCU was established by R.M. Chaudhrie in 1950s. In 1967, Prof. Abdus Salam led the foundation of the Institute of Theoretical Physics (ITP) at the Quaid-e-Azam University, and the establishment of the Institute of Nuclear Science and Technology and the Centre for Nuclear Studies; all were independently established by Pakistan's academic scientists . However, after Zulfikar Ali Bhutto became President, he took over the control of scientific research in 1972 as part of his intensified socialist reforms and policies. With advice taken from Dr. Mubashir Hassan, Bhutto established the Ministry of Science with Ishrat Hussain Usmani, a bureaucrat with a doctorate in atomic physics.

During 1950s and 1960s, both West Pakistan and East Pakistan had their own academies of science. Medical research is coordinated and funded by the Health Ministry and agricultural research is led by Agriculture Ministry and likewise, the research on environmental sciences is headed by the Environment Ministry.

An aftermath of the 1971, Bhutto funded around more than 200% funding of science, dedicated to military research and development. Bhutto, with the help of his Science Adviser Dr. Salam, gathered hundreds of scientists working abroad to develop what became an atom bomb. This crash programme was directed at first by Dr. Abdus Salam until 1974 and then directed and led by Munir Ahmad Khan from 1974 until 1991. For the first time an effort was made by the government when Pakistan's citizens made advancements in nuclear physics, theoretical physics and mathematics. One of the premiers were Mazhar Mahmood Qurashi, a physicist educated in the United Kingdom, and Sultan Bashiruddin Mahmood, a nuclear engineer, also educated in the United Kingdom. Because of government control, academic research in Pakistan remains highly classified and unknown to the international scientific community. There have been several failed attempts made by foreign powers to infiltrate the country's research facilities to learn how much research has progressed and how much clandestine knowledge has been gained by Pakistan's scientific community. One of the notable cases was in the 1970s, when the Libyan intelligence made an unsuccessful attempt to gain knowledge on critical aspects of nuclear physics, and crucial mathematical calculations in theoretical physics, but was thwarted by the ISI Directorate for Joint Intelligence Technical (JIT). From the 1980s and onward, both the Russian intelligence and the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) made several attempts to access Pakistan's research but because of the ISI, they were unable to gain any information. From the period 1980 to 2004, research in science fell short until General Pervez Mushrraf established the Higher Education Commission (HEC) which heightened the contribution of science and technology in Pakistan. Major research was undertaken by Pakistan's institutes in the field of natural sciences. In 2003, the Ministry of Science and Technology of the Government of Pakistan and the United States Department of State signed a comprehensive Science and Technology Cooperation Agreement that established a framework to increase cooperation in science, technology, engineering and education for mutual benefit and peaceful purposes between the science and education communities in both countries. In 2005, the United States Agency for International Development (USAID) joined with the Ministry of Science and Technology (MOST) and the Higher Education Commission (HEC) of Pakistan to support the joint Pakistan-U.S. Science and Technology Cooperation Program. Beginning in 2008, the United States Department of State (DOS) joined USAID as U.S. co-sponsor of the program. This program, which is being implemented by the U.S. National Academy of Sciences on the U.S. side, is intended to increase the strength and breadth of cooperation and linkages between Pakistan scientists and institutions with counterparts in the United States.In 2011, the government dissolved the HEC and the control of education was taken by governmental ministries.

Scientific research institutions (SRI)

A large part of research is conducted by science research institutes with semi-controlled by the Government.

 H.E.J. Research Institute of Chemistry
 National Center for Physics
 National Institute of Mathematics
 PU Centre for High Energy Physics
 Institute of Space and Planetary Astrophysics
 National Engineering and Scientific Commission
 Pakistan Institute of Nuclear Physics
 Institute of Space Technology
 Council of Scientific and Industrial Research
 Nuclear Institute for Agriculture and Biology
 Nuclear Institute for Food and Agriculture
 Technology Resource Mobilization Unit
 Federal Bureau of Statistics
 Mathematics Statistical Division


*Notable Scientists*

*Nobel Prize*






Abdus Salam &#8212; winner of the Nobel Prize in Physics (1979) for his theory of Electroweak theory that combines weak and electromagnetic forces. Professor Salam is the most and highly decorated scientist of Pakistan, with honoring with most state awards including the Sitara-e-Pakistan (Star of Pakistan) in 1959 with no other scientist has received that honor to date yet.

*Albert Einstein Award*






Riazuddin &#8212; winner of Einstein Award (2000) for his contribution in theoretical physics, notably the contribution in neutrinos. Riazuddin, pupil student of Salam, remains the most state decorated scientist of Pakistan with receiving state honors and international prizes, second to Abdus Salam.






Mujahid Kamran &#8212; winner of Einstein Award (2001) for the leading research in quantum mechanics.

*Order of Excellence*

Scientists who are awarded the highest hierarchy of Pakistan, the Nishan-e-Imtiaz (Order of Excellence).







Atta ur Rahman &#8212; honored in 2002 for his edge leading research in Natural product chemistry.






Samar Mubarakmand &#8212; honored in 2003 for the contribution in space programme and accelerator physics.






Munir Ahmad Khan &#8212; honored in 2012 for his contribution to physics and nuclear engineering in Pakistan.

Rafi Muhammad Chaudhry &#8212; honored in 1998 for his contribution in the advancement of nuclear physics.

Abdus Salam &#8212; honored in 1979 for outstanding contribution in developing the Pakistan science.

Ishfaq Ahmad &#8212; honored with Nishan-e-Imtiaz (1998) for his contribution in nuclear physics.

Ishrat Hussain Usmani &#8212; honored in 1998 for his enhancing the science in Pakistan.

Riazuddin &#8212; awarded and honored (1998) for his contribution to theoretical physics.


*Order of Crescent*

Scientists who are conferred with second highest honored, the Hilal-i-Imtiaz (Order of Crescent).






Salimuzzaman Siddiqui &#8212; honored in 1980 for his leading research in medical chemistry.

Munir Ahmad Khan &#8212; honored in 1989 for building Pakistan's nuclear fuel cycle programme.

Tasneem M. Shah &#8212; honored in 1998 for leading research in mathematics and pioneering and instrumental research computational fluid dynamics (CFD) at Dr. A. Q. Khan Research Laboratories (KRL).

Asghar Qadir &#8212; honored in 2008 for his international research in mathematics and pioneering research in mathematical science at the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission.


*National Prizes*

The most prestigious government prize awarded for achievements in science and technology is Nishan-e-Imtiaz (or in English Order of Excellence). While Hilal-i-Imtiaz, Sitara-i-Imtiaz, and Tamgha-e-Imtiaz occupies a unique role and importance in Pakistan's civil society.

*Achievements*

In 1961, international achievements first recorded in 1961 when Pakistan became third Asian country and tenth in the world when the Rehbar-I &#8212; a solid fuel expandable rocket&#8212; was launched from Sonmani Spaceport. The Rehbar-I was launched and developed under the leadership of dr. W. J. M. Turowicz, a renowned Polish-Pakistani scientist and then-project-director of this program.Since then, the program began taking flights which continued until 1970s.

However, a major-breakthrough was internationally recorded in 1979, when the Nobel Prize Committee announced to award the prestigious Nobel Prize in Physics to Abdus Salam for formulating the Electroweak Theory &#8212; a theory that provides the basis of unification of weak nuclear force and the electromagnetic force.

 In 1990, Suparco launched her first and locally designed communication satellite, Badr-I, from Xichang Satellite Launch Center of the Peoples Republic of China. With launch of this satellite, Pakistan became first Muslim majority country to have been succeeded to developed artificial robotic satellite, and was the second South Asian state to have launched its satellite.

One of the widely reported achievement was internationally recorded in 1998, when country joined the elite Nuclear club. Pakistan under the leadership of Prime minister Navaz Scharief, the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC), conducted five simultaneous tests at the Chagai Hills under codename Chagai-I on May 28, 1998. the PAEC carried another and test at the Kharan Desert, under Chaga-II, making it has tested a total of six devices in under one week. With the testing of these atomic devices, Pakistan became 7th nuclear power country in the world, and the only Muslim-majority country to have mastered the technology.

In August 13 of 2011, the Suparco launched its first and indigenously developed geosynchronous satellite, Paksat-IR from Xichang Satellite Launch Centre of the People's Republic of China.

*Information Technology*

Pakistan&#8217;s information technology industry has gone through a dramatic change in recent years and the country has taken lead in adopting some technologies while also setting an example for others in global best practices. Information technology in Pakistan is a growing and rising industry that has a large potential. Matters relating to the IT industry are overseen and regulated by the Ministry of Information Technology of the Government of Pakistan. The IT industry is regarded as a successful sector of Pakistan economically, even in financial crisis. The government of Pakistan has given numerous favors to IT investors in the country since last decade, that resulted in the development of the IT sector. In the years 2003-2005 the country's IT exports saw a rise of about fifty percent and amounted a total of about 48.5 million USD. The World Economic Forum, assessing the development of Information and Communication Technology in the country ranked Pakistan 102nd among 144 countries in the Global Information Technology report of 2012. As of 2011, Pakistan has over 20 million internet users and is ranked as one of the top countries that have registered a high growth rate in internet penetration. Overall, it has the 15th largest population of internet users in the world. In the fiscal year 2012-2013, the Government of Pakistan aims to spend Rs. 4.6 billion on information technology projects, with emphasis on e-government, human resource and infrastructure development.

(for more info on IT Industry in Pakistan read post # 26 )


*Golden age of Science*

Pakistan is the home of Dr. Abdus Salam who became the first Pakistan winner of Nobel Prize in Physics in 1979. Abdus Salam was the father of scientific research in Pakistan. Under the watchful direction of Salam, mathematicians and physicists tackled the greatest and outstanding problems in physics and mathematics.From 1960 to 1974, Salam was responsible for leading the research at its maximum point. This prompted the international recognition of Pakistani mathematicians and physicists, that resulted the for the Pakistani scientists and mathematicians to conduct their research at CERN. This period is often regarded as the Golden age of Physics in Pakistan, where physicists, particularly from Pakistan, had shared and applied an effort to the advancement of physics and mathematics. Abdus Salam and his students (Riazuddin, Fayyazuddin and others) revolutionized the particle and theoretical physics, are thought to be modern pioneers of particle physics at all aspect of it. A pure research was taken in Quantum electrodynamics, Quantum field theory, protonic decay and major fields in physics, were pioneered by Pakistan's scientists. With the establishment of nuclear and neutron institutes in the country, Pakistan's mathematicians introduced complex mathematical applications to study and examine the behaviors of elements during the fission process. Salimuzzaman Siddiqui is the pioneering personality for studying the isolation of unique chemical compounds from the Neem (Azadirachta indica), Rauwolfia, and various other flora.

The 1960s and the 1970s period is regarded as the rise of Pakistan's science, which gained an international reputation in the different science communities of the world. During this period, scientists contributed to the fields of, particularly, Theoretical, Particle, Mathematical, and the Nuclear physics, and other major and sub fields of Physics.The research was preceded by such key physicists as Riazuddin, Ishfaq Ahmad, Pervez Hoodbhoy and Samar Mubarakmand, among others.

*Image*

Science in Pakistan is still a powerful proponent in Pakistan's bureaucracy. Science in Pakistan served as an extreme level national pride and from junior scientists to top scientists are bestowed with national prizes and honors each and every year. However, these honors are not roughly restricted to Pakistan's academic scientists. Foreign scientists are also bestowed with these honors and publicly televised their achievements. Each and every year, the Government of Pakistan delegated and invited scientists from all over the world, by issuing special visas, to attend seven day long International Nathiagali Summer College on Physics where scientists, from all over the world, are visited in specially designated hotels especially made for scientists by the government. Despite its strained and trouble relations with India, Government of Pakistan issues special visas to Indian scientists.

*Science community of Pakistan*

 NUST Science Society
 Pakistan Mathematical Society
 Pakistan Academy of Sciences
 Pakistan Astrophysicist Society
 Pakistan Nuclear Society
 Pakistan Atomic Scientists Society
 National Information and Communication Technologies Research and Development Funds
 Pakistan Science Foundation
 Department of Pakistan Survey
 Pakistan Geo-engineering and Geological Survey
 Pakistan Cave Research and Caving Federation
 Pakistan Physical Society
 Pakistan Optical Society
 Khwarizmi Science Society
 Pakistan science club
 Ghulam Ishaq Khan Institute of Engineering Sciences and Technology
 Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto Institute of Science and Technology
 Pakistan Institute of Nuclear Science and Technology
 Pakistan Institute of Science and Technology(PINSTECH)
 National Institute of Food Science and Technology
 USTAD Institute of Science & Technology Abbottabad
 Royal Institute of Science & Technology Karachi
 Gandhara Institute Of Science & Technology
 Sukkur Institute of Science & Technology
 Bright Institute of Science and technology - Peshawar
 Pakistan Advanced Institute of Science and Technology


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*NED University of Engineering and Technology, Karachi*

The Nadirshaw Eduljee Dinshaw University of Engineering and Technology (NED University) is a public university in Karachi, Pakistan. It was founded in 1922 as an engineering college, making it the oldest school in Pakistan for educating graduate engineers. In 1924, the Prince of Wales Engineering College was renamed to Nadirshaw Edulji Dinshaw University in the name of famous Parsi Businessman and owner of many factories at that time by his sons. It is one of the finest engineering institution of the country and the biggest engineering university in Karachi.

Faculties and departments

The university offers graduate and post-graduate degrees in engineering disciplines. It has seven main faculties:
 Faculty of Civil Engineering and Architecture
 Faculty of Mechanical and Manufacturing Engineering
 Faculty of Chemical and Material Engineering
 Faculty of Electrical and Computer Engineering
 Faculty of Information Sciences and Humanities
 Bio-Medical Engineering Department


History

The NED University of Engineering & Technology, was established in March 1977 under an act of the Provincial Assembly of Sindh after upgrading of the former NED Government Engineering College, which was set up in 1922. The NED University is thus one of the oldest institution in Pakistan for teaching and producing Engineering graduates. Prior to this, the D.J.Sindh College , used to run classes to train subordinates for the Sindh P.W.D., the Municipalities and Local Boards.On August 29, 1921 College Principal C.S Shahani made a concerted effort to get Engineering Degree classes started to meet demands of Civil Engineers on the project for completion of the Sukkur Barrage. Application to this effect was made to the University of Bombay through the Commissioner of Sindh, who was ex-officio president of Sindh Collegiate Association (a registered society of subscribers for providing higher education in Sindh). The Bombay University however rejected the application on the grounds of insufficient finance and insisted on entirely separate buildings, laboratories for the engineering college as a separate institution.

After collection of donations from the Puribai and Becharbai Trust, Vishandas Fatehchand Brothers and one huge donation (for that time) of Rs.150,000 from Mr. Nadirshaw Edulji Dinshaw, the new college buildings and laboratories were constructed on separate land. The new college was originally the Prince of Wales Engineering College but later renamed in memory of Nadirshaw Edulji Dinshaw. The NED College was provisionally granted affiliation on 23-05-1923 by the University of Bombay for the first and second year courses in Civil Engineering and 78 students were provisionally admitted into first year classes in 1922. Permanent affiliation followed in February 1927.The first-full time Principal of NED Engineering College was Mr. G.N.Gokhale who joined on 1st July 1923. Prior to this, Rai Sahib Bhupatrai had acted as Honorary Principal. The first professor (and Vice Principal) was Mr. S.B. Jannarkar who, along with Mr. Gokhale, did all the spadework in organizing and equipping the various departments and ordering the equipment for the Power House, Boiler Room, Hydraulics Laboratory, Engine Room and Machine Shops.The original NED Engineering College was housed in four blocks of buildings and two sheds. The main block was named as Seth Fatehchand Dewandas Khilnani Hall. The block housing the Power House, Electrical and Hydraulics Laboratories, and Workshops was named after Bai Puribai and Bacharbai.

Further additions were made to this block to provide accommodation for the Machine Shop on the ground floor and a (Mechanical) Drawing Hall on the first floor. The fourth block, completed in 1945, contained a Classroom and Clerk&#8217;s Office on the ground floor and another (Civil) Drawing Hall on the first floor. Two sheds were also built, one to house the Carpentry and Smithy Shops, and the other, alongside the Electrical Laboratory and Engine Room, to train technicians. The total cost of the buildings was just over Rs. 265,000 and the cost of equipment (including machinery, electrical instruments; models, steam, gas and oil engines; surveying and leveling instruments), books and furniture was just under Rs. 400,000. The college remained affiliated to the University of Bombay from its inception in 1922 to 1947, after which it was taken over by the Government of Sindh; renamed as NED Government Engineering College and affiliated to the University of Sindh.

After establishment of the University of Karachi in 1951, the affiliation of the College was transferred to this University. In 1964 a comprehensive plan was prepared to shift the college from its location in the congested downtown area (where no expansion was possible) to a new site adjoining the University of Karachi. The project was carried out with the assistance of the World Bank which provided Rs.118 millions in two phases and the College was shifted to its new 40 hectare Main Campus in 1975. On the 1st of March, 1977 the NED Government Engineering College became the NED University of Engineering and Technology. From an enrolment of 50 students in 1923, the student population, at both undergraduate and graduate levels, has now gone up to nearly 7000. The faculty of Bio-Medical Engineering is located at NED LEJ Campus for which the land and building - estimated value Rs. 350 million - was donated by (Late) Latif Ebrahim Jamal, a well known philanthropist. The first Vice Chancellor of the University was Mr. A. M. Akhoond who was succeeded in sequential order by Prof. Dr. A. T. Khan, Prof. Dr. Jameel Ahmed Khan, Prof. Dr. M. Munir Hasan and Prof. Dr. A. Q. Qazi. Engr. Abul Kalam, is the present Vice Chancellor, whose tenure as VC began in year 1996.

The University has seen an unprecedented growth in all areas - buildings, laboratories, etc. The number of undergraduate disciplines have gone from 4 to 22.

Facilities


The main campus at present has adequate teaching and laboratory facilities for undergraduate programs leading to the degree of the Bachelor of Engineering in various disciplines viz. Civil, Mechanical, Electrical, Electronics, Computer & Information Systems and Textile Engineering under the Faculty of Engineering. It also offers Master of Science Degree in Computer Science to graduates in Engineering as well as in the relevant sciences.

The Central Library with over 95,000 books, one centrally air -conditioned Auditorium of 600 seating capacity , one Hostel for 200 students, Medical Centre, Mosque, Student Cafeterias, Gymnasium and some outdoor sports facilities are some of the facilities available in the new campus.

The NED University has also its own internet facility along with its own internal Network so that all students can access it from their own departments. The following are the objectives of the facility:

Interactive Web -based Teaching / Learning Access to Databases and Information Agencies Linkages with Universities / Research Institutions Resource Sharing (Various Software) Continuing Engineering Education Web Page Development / Web Site Management On-line Training, MIS & ISO 9000 Business Communications & E-mail Income Generation / Contact With Alumni / Other Institutes The IT Department is equipped with 4 Dell Servers one each for DNS, Proxy, Web and Mail; it has state-of-the-art Cisco Routers and Access Servers, with Cisco Firewall and US Robotics Modems. Computers are connected to each other through high-speed data communications network forming the Internet backbone. The backbone for the internet is taken from Global One, which has a parallel backbone to the NSF resulting in very fast responses. The network has been designed so that educational institutions and corporate institutions can also be connected using high speed lines.

The University intends holding online Courses in collaboration with other Universities both local and foreign. These courses could be on subjects in which required expertise is not available . Interactive desktop video conferencing for discussions on research topics can also be one of the possible future developments.

By developing Systems integrating all essential functions of an information network, NEDNIC (NED Network Information System) can be the catalyst for the next generation infrastructure for Engineering, Communications, Science and Research which could have far-reaching effects on the lifestyle and livelihoods of students, faculty, and staff of this institution

The NED University of Engineering & Technology has accelerated its efforts to contribute to international research and training programmes that are being developed through co-operation between East and West. Fast developing field of science and technology require support, development and use of educational technology, distance education, computer based training and open-learning schemes, and enhancement of the learning process through the use of modern Information Technology (IT). To achieve these goals the University has established a Centre for Continuing Engineering Education (CCEE) to cater the educational and training needs of the existing Engineering Work Force.


NED Academy

To provide cheap educational and professional in training to existing professionals, NED University established NED Academy. The academy has two sections:
 Centre for Continuing Engineering Education (CCEE),
 Centre for Multidisciplinary Postgraduate Programmes (CMPP).

CCEE
 CCEE offers courses for Engineering, Information Technology, Management and Conversion Programs. Short and long duration courses are offered in these subjects.

CMPP
 CMPP offers courses in multidisciplinary subjects such as quality and safety.

*Notable alumni*


Elahi Bux Soomro: ex-Speaker of the National Assembly of Pakistan.

Zaid Hamid : Defence Analyst.

Abdul Quayyum Khan Kundi, ex-President Pakistan Chamber of Commerce USA, businessmen, columnist.

Ashraf Habibullah, S.E. (B.S. 1969): co-creator of the first computer-based structural-engineering applications and Founder, President, and CEO of the structural-engineering software company Computers and Structures, Inc.

Izhar Haider: Pakistani engineer.

Saeed Anwar: international cricketer, former captain of Pakistan cricket team.

Musharraf Ali Farooqi: author and translator.

Ali Haider: musician,singer and actor. 

Farhat Ishtiaq: Writer, author and screenwriter, most recognised for her novel 'Humsafar'.

Roland deSouza: consultant and activist.


Events

The University also hosts events such as Musical events, Sports Events and IT events. Its famous IT event of Pakistan is ITEC (Information Technology Exhibition & Competition), it is an annual mega IT event organised by the students of university's Department of Computer Science and Information Technology. It is an all Pakistan competition with the participation of almost all the major universities, sending their skilled students with IT niche.




Spoiler: pics











































































NED University White House






Inauguration of first formula SAE car in Pakistan by NED Students


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Sajji (Chicken or Lamb)*

Sajji is a native dish of the desert province of Balochistan, Pakistan that is popular in Balochi cuisine. It consists of whole lamb, in skewers (fat and meat intact), marinated only in salt, sometimes covered with green papaya paste, stuffed with rice, then roasted over coals. Sajji is considered done when it is at the 'rare' stage. It is served with a special bread "Kaak", "roti" or "naan", which is baked in an oven, wrapped around a stone"tandoor". Sajji is favourite of Balochistan natives, where most are nomads. Regional varieties are found with subtle differences in flavouring notably in the urban centres of Karachi, Islamabad or Lahore, uses chicken instead of lamb, and is roasted until it is medium or well-done.

Famous Sajji outlets in Karachi and Lahore are Tando adam and Quetta Sajji House and Food Street.in Sargodha famous sajji outlet is Zam Zam Sajji House.

Balochi Sajji has special cuisine in Lahore with name of Balochi Sajji by Bundo Khan Restaurant situated in Qadafi Stadium Lahore.







*Chicken Sajji*

Sajji is a popular dish of Baluchistan that is cooked on fire. But in this recipe we bake Chicken Sajji in oven. Garnish it before serving for an appetizing look.







Prep Time.
35 Mins .


Cook Time .
30 Mins.


Serves .
4 - 6


Ingredients

 Whole chicken 1
 Ginger garlic paste 2 tbsp
 White vinegar 1 cup
 Lemon juice ½ cup
 All spice 1 tbsp
 Oil /clarified butter 2 &#8211; 3 tbsp
 Salt to taste
 For Garnish:
 Salad leaves 4 &#8211; 5
 Onion 1
 Tomato to taste


Cooking Directions

1.
Mix together the vinegar and salt in a mixing bowl..

2.
 Now coat the chicken well with this mixture and marinate for two hours. .

3.
 Checking after regular intervals that the chicken is coated well with the marinade..

4.
 In the meantime take a bowl and add the ginger garlic paste, lemon juice, salt, oil/clarified butter and all spice..

5.
 Marinate the chicken with this mixture..

6.
 Preheat the oven at 200C and bake the chicken for 30 &#8211; 35 minutes..

7.
 Serve the chicken in a platter and garnish with lettuce, onion rings and tomato slices...


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Sajji (Chicken or Lamb)*

Sajji is a native dish of the desert province of Balochistan, Pakistan that is popular in Balochi cuisine. It consists of whole lamb, in skewers (fat and meat intact), marinated only in salt, sometimes covered with green papaya paste, stuffed with rice, then roasted over coals. Sajji is considered done when it is at the 'rare' stage. It is served with a special bread "Kaak", "roti" or "naan", which is baked in an oven, wrapped around a stone"tandoor". Sajji is favourite of Balochistan natives, where most are nomads. Regional varieties are found with subtle differences in flavouring notably in the urban centres of Karachi, Islamabad or Lahore, uses chicken instead of lamb, and is roasted until it is medium or well-done.

Famous Sajji outlets in Karachi and Lahore are Tando adam and Quetta Sajji House and Food Street.in Sargodha famous sajji outlet is Zam Zam Sajji House.

Balochi Sajji has special cuisine in Lahore with name of Balochi Sajji by Bundo Khan Restaurant situated in Qadafi Stadium Lahore.







*Chicken Sajji*

Sajji is a popular dish of Baluchistan that is cooked on fire. But in this recipe we bake Chicken Sajji in oven. Garnish it before serving for an appetizing look.







Prep Time.
35 Mins .


Cook Time .
30 Mins.


Serves .
4 - 6


Ingredients

 Whole chicken 1
 Ginger garlic paste 2 tbsp
 White vinegar 1 cup
 Lemon juice ½ cup
 All spice 1 tbsp
 Oil /clarified butter 2  3 tbsp
 Salt to taste
 For Garnish:
 Salad leaves 4  5
 Onion 1
 Tomato to taste


Cooking Directions

1.
Mix together the vinegar and salt in a mixing bowl..

2.
 Now coat the chicken well with this mixture and marinate for two hours. .

3.
 Checking after regular intervals that the chicken is coated well with the marinade..

4.
 In the meantime take a bowl and add the ginger garlic paste, lemon juice, salt, oil/clarified butter and all spice..

5.
 Marinate the chicken with this mixture..

6.
 Preheat the oven at 200C and bake the chicken for 30  35 minutes..

7.
 Serve the chicken in a platter and garnish with lettuce, onion rings and tomato slices...


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Holy Trinity Cathedral, Karachi,Pakistan*

Holy Trinity Cathedral, is the seat of the Church of Pakistan, Diocese of Karachi, situated on Fatima Jinnah Road, near Zainab Market, in Karachi, Pakistan. The current Bishop is The Rt. Rev. Sadiq Daniel. There is also a Theological College in the grounds of the Cathedral.

History

Built in 1855, Holy Trinity Cathedral was designed by Captain John Hill of the Bombay Engineers. This Cathedral was one of the first major churches of Karachi. Its tall tower was also a light house as it was built with a purpose to facilitate the ships arriving at Karachi Harbour. 




Spoiler: pics
































































old picture


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Murree, Rawalpindi,Pakistan*

Murree is a hill station, summer resort and the administrative centre of Murree Tehsil, Pakistan, which is a subdivision of Rawalpindi District and includes the Murree Hills.
Murree is located along the Islamabad-Murree Highway, some 58.3 km (36.2 mi) northeast of Islamabad.

Murree is a hill station on the border between Punjab and Azad Kashmir in Pakistan.

An American journalist Camile wrote, that, "Everything and anything can happen in Murree. Romance is in the atmosphere; intrigue is in the air. The roads to this happy holiday's resort embrace both the heaven and earth. In Murree it is easy to fall in love".

Murree was once a charming colonial town nestled in the Himalayan foothils - but the last 10 years have seen rampant development and today Murree more closely resembles a litter-strewn overcrowded tourist resort. However it remains exceedingly popular with Pakistani families and still receives glowing recommendations from this demographic. For the international visitor heading further north to the Galis may prove more rewarding. In summer it is cool - even chilly in the evening - while light rain is common. In winter Murree hides herself under thick blanket of snow, however view tourists visit at this time and most hotels and attractions will be closed.

Etymology

The name Murree is derived from 'marhi', "high place".

*Get in*

Taxis and buses run from Islamabad and, usually, take about 1.30 hour. 

There are four routes to Murree from the capital, Islamabad: it takes 1.30 hour to reach Murree from Islamabad via the old Islamabad-Murree Road, it takes 1 hour to reach Murree from Islamabad via the 4-lane Islamabad-Murree Expressway. The Expressway has a bad reputation for accidents and there are often police stopping speeding motorists.

There are two less used routes that are worth exploring if you are not in a hurry. The third longer route to Murree from Islamabad via Nilore and Simli Dam - this joins at Lower Topa. The fourth is even more adventurous and starts from the Monal restaurant in Islamabad - if you keep following the road you will eventually end up on the 'old Murree Road' - this route requires a 4x4 as the road is unpaved in parts, and you have to bump over a riverbed where a bridge has been washed away. For this fourth route a print out of a google map and a GPS is strongly advised. Takes 3 hours or so - although you'll want to stop for photos!

The mountain drive is refreshing and the scenery is breath-taking especially on the Nilore-Simli-Lower Topa route.

*Get around*

Murree is the administrative Headquarters of the Murree district. It is well connected by road to other towns of the area. These small towns are Khanspur, Sunny Bank, Jhika Gali, Bhurban, Nathia Gali, Ayubia, Kalabagh and Patriata. Murree is also linked by road to the larger towns of Islamabad, Muzafarabad and Abbotabad.

Driving in or through Murree is at best a nightmare - the roads are too narrow, and the cars too many. There are alternatives. Public transport ( buses, taxis and vans ) are readily available but would be generally crowded. The best way to negotiate Murree in a car is to take the old Murree Road and park to the north of Murree and walk in to the centre. Similarly if heading to Natia Gali or other towns north of Murree take the old road (which acts as a Murree by-pass) and turn on to the Abbotabad road). If you must take the expressway then take this past Murree to Lower Topa, then take the Lower Topa - Murree road, which will take you to the Abbotabad road. Just to restate avoid driving through the centre of Murree at pretty much all costs.

Except for the Islamabad-Murree highway all other roads are single / two lane roads and the driver should be conversant with mountain driving skills.

The nearest air link is Islamabad International Airport and the nearest rail Link is at Rawalpindi Cantonment Station.

If you are to hire a taxi from Islamabad to Murree you need to pay just Rs.400 and the taxi will drop you from Faizabad to Murree and if you want it double way you may even get it in Rs.700 for Islamabad-Murree round trip. If you are to go by bus you have to pay just Rs.40 As one way fare.

Murree has now become a highly commercialized place.The best way is to book a hotel (Usmania Hotel, PC etc.) in advance.

*See*

-Kashmir Point. 

-Pindi Point - a chairlift runs up to here .

-The Mall - the main strip with shops, hotels and restaurants. 

-Lawrence College & Church .

-Many locals believe that Mary, mother of Jesus, is buried in Murree and that the town is named after her (formerly Mari). Her supposed tomb sits on a hill underneath a television tower. Locals can point you in the right direction. You may need special permission to visit.

-Cecil Hotel, Cuart road (labelled as 'Murree Holidays' on Google Maps), . The original colonial hotel, built in the 1850s when Murree was founded, this place exudes old English charm, and gives a rare flavour of Murree's history. The Hotel closed in the 1990s but you can still ask the caretakers for a look around. Sadly the place is now surrounded by modern holiday apartments (the Cecil Resort) but its still got some nice views from the upstairs veranda.

*Do*

The main attractions of Murree are its natural scenery and refreshing atmosphere. It is an ideal place for a family get away and vacation. With its many places of interests like Patriata, Ayubia, Nathia Gali, Bhurban, Khanspur it offers many spots for picnics, mountain hiking and trekking. The best of these treks is from Dunga Gali to Murree on the water pipeline. The Golf Course at Bhurban is unique because of its altitude and tough layout. The area around Patriata has been developed and provides excellent hiking and trekking paths. It also has a scenic two stage cable car that would take the tourists up to the top. Those not interested in waiting in the queue for the ride can drive up to the Patriata top. 

*Buy*


Murree has a variety of handicraft shops selling curios for the tourist to remind them of their visit to this hill station. Traditional clothing items , head wear, carved walking sticks, jewelery items and leather goods are abundantly available.

Also visit Millenium Mall - on main Mall road, next to Usmania Restaurant. A complete shopping mall with every kind of multinational brands in cosmetics, clothing, shoes, grocery, watches, leather, restaurants, coffee, ice cream parlors, sweets from all over the world, some of famous names are KFC, Pizza Hut, Indulge coffee shop, Nirala sweets, Gucci, Emporio Armani, Nike, Addidas, Piere Cardin, Rado, Tissot, Victoria Secrets, and many more have already got outlets in this mall. 1st floor is only for joy land amusement park for children.

*Eat*

There are many restaurants in Murree, mostly along The Mall. One very popular restaurant is called Al-mai-dah.

*'Fuschia Restaurant' *near Kashmir Point just before the Governors House is a newly opened restaurant. It offers a mix of English, Pakistani, Italian, etc. The Restaurant also has thrilling games for children such as a Jumping Castle, Trampoline, battery powered cars and an Arcade.

*Red Onion* Chain of Restaurants situated on the main mall road, stands one of the most modern restaurant in Murree. Established in 1993, pioneer to 'Buy one Pizza & Get the second one Absolutely FREE' this restaurant offers a wide range of cuisines not offered anywhere else in the vicinity i.e Mexican, Italian, Chinese, Pakistani & Continental. Prices are very moderate, ambiance is modern & customer service is very friendly! Other branches of Red Onion; Nathia gali, Abottabad, Rawalpindi, Islamabad, Rawal Dam & Karachi.

*Saffron:* An elegantly decorated restaurant with stunning views of the surrounding hills and valleys. Saffron offered the ultimate personalized culinary experience. The menu is a blend of continental and local favorites including our very own rendition of the ever-popular chicken karahi and chicken makhani. Saffron lies overlooking crisscrossing paths, beautiful hills and valleys. The restaurants outdoor patio allows you to dine under the roof of the world , in the most breathing natural surroundings our part of the world has to offer.

*The Huqqa Pani Lounge* with its gracious old world charm serves a variety of fruit flavored tobacco or sheesha. Apart from the shakes and drinks, the room offers a wonderful and relaxing atmosphere with a glorious view of Murree and the surrounding hills.

*KFC*, Millenium Mall Murree at the end of Mall road.

*Angeethi *- the Grill is located adjacent to the Huqqa Pani lounge and follows the same earthen traditional theme. So after relaxing in the lounge, you can come and watch our chefs prepare a variety of mouthwatering dishes. The beautiful backdrop and the traditional ambience , combined with the delicious food make dining at The Grill an occasion to remember.

*Pesahawr Namak Mandi Restaurant' *on main Kashmir point, an open air terrace with veiws of the surrounding parks and road. The resturant is famous for traditional peshawar namak mandi.


*Drink*

Hard liquor is only available to foreign passport holders at PC Bhurban hotel.
*MR.COD*, Main Mall Road, Mini-bar , Fine Fish n Chips.


*Stay Healthy* 

There are many well equipped medical centres in Murree and surrounding which can always provide you with basic medical treatment,like Abbasi hospital at Suny Bank,Tariq medical centre Bhurban,alshafa clinic Murree and many more.

*Sleep*


Murree being a well established tourist destination has a wide variety of lodgings available to suit all pockets. The top of the line is the *5* Pearl-Continental Hotel at Bhurban*. However PC Bhourban is 25 minutes drive away from Murree proper. Other good standard hotels are available in Murree proper besides a number of other hired lodgings of various standards. Another option is to hire summer houses. Murree also has a number of private and government owned rest houses or Dak bunglows. Generally the summer season rates are 5 to 6 times the winter off season rate. And be aware that some hotels may be extremely persistent to make you stay at their own hotels, which may usually be of low-class.

There are a lot of hotels and restaurants on Mall Road Murree. *Usmania Restaurant *charged Rs.3500 for five triple bedrooms. They serve good Pakistani cuisine as well.

*Shangrila Resort Hotel Murree* , adjacent to the Punjab House on Lawrence College Road in Murree is fabulous and a bit eccentric. Standard rooms begin at 7,000 PR, the Executive Suite (recommended) is 10,000 PR, and the Deluxe Room is 15,000 PR, Family Suite 2-Bed Rs. 8000.00 PR, Family Suite 4-Bed Rs. 12000.00 PR, Deluxe Room Rs. 15000.00 PR, Deluxe Suite Rs. 20000.00 PR. A nice and quiet get-away high up in the pine trees, Shangrila has a full restaurant, a grill, a tobacco bar, and a billiards room. Located near the shopping and commercial districts, as well as the famous Mall Road. Saffron all-day fine dining restaurant, offering breakfast, lunch, and dinner buffets as well as an extensive a la carte menu with an emphasis on natural and fresh ingredients. Full Service Restaurant, Buffet Restaurant, Lounge for Family Re-Unions and Private Gatherings, Dining and Entertainment facilities, as well as several individual cottages, which are located in a secluded corner of the premises.

*PC Bhurban* The top of the line is the 5* Pearl-Continental Hotel at Bhurban. However PC Bhourban is 25 minutes drive away from Murree proper. 

*Jawa Hotel Murree* This is off of the mall, up the hill from one of the last roundabouts in town (heading uphill). This hotel takes credit cards! , and it has internet access. Rooms are typical world-3 star class.

*Maisonette MorningSide* Nestled in the Murree Hills, it is situated in the posh Kashmir Point area, 50 meters from the Governors Residence. The suites are equiped with internet, flat-screen television, mini-bar, etc. The hotel also has terrace, gym, pool table, foosball, caram board, etc. It also houses a mini-cinema.

*Murree Holidays* (Murree Apartments), Mount view road Cecil Hotel Murree (5 Minutes walk from Murree Bus stant), checkin: 4:00 PM; checkout: 12:00 Noon.  Amurree.com is the first service in Murree to provide online reservatin and booking. It is situated in main city with beautiful mountains and landscape PKR 1000/night.

*Cecil Hotel*, Cart Road.

*Hotel Amore*, Donga/Doonga/Dunga Gali.

*Hotel LeGRAND*, Changla Gali.

*Maisonette Firhill Murree*, Murree.

*European Complex*, Bhurban.

*Usmania Hotel*, On main Mall Road, . In off season, a decent room will cost around R.s 2000. In June-Aug. peak season costs around R.s 8,000.

*Gali's End*, in Kala Bagh, just north of Natia Gali (about 25 kilometers from Muree and a little over 70 kilometers from Islamabad.), A beautiful old house perched on top of a hill with truly magnificent views. What separates Gali's End from other hotels and guesthouses is that it actually has some charm, helped by its brick and wood construction, European style furniture and tasteful decor (rather than being a steel and concrete fabrication with over-the-top Pakistani furnishings like most other places). This is an excellent choice if travelling in a group - the house is divided in to 3 apartments, each with 2 of more bedrooms - and you can rent the whole house if you want. The place is self catering, but the caretaker can organise a BBQ or bonfire in the garden. From Rs. 14,000 per night for 2 bedroom apartment.

*Get out*

Murree can serve as a focal hub of your stay. Day trips can be planned for *Nathia gali, Kalabagh, Muzzafrabad, Ayubia, Patriata, Khanspur, Bhurban and Gharial.*

*Nathiagali* is about 32kms from Murree. The bracing air of the surrounding mountains is as pure as fresh spring water.

*Ayubia* is about 26kms from Murree, (Khairagali, Changlagali, Khanspur and Ghora Dhaka, these four mini resorts spread over an area of 26 km have been developed into a resort complex called Ayubia). In addition to riding trails, hiking places and picnic spots, Ayubia has a chair lift at Ghora Dhaka, which attracts visitors to enjoy scenic beauty of Pine Hills.

*Thandiani *is the coldest among other hill stations near Murree. It can be reached from the Murree-Nathiagali route, but it takes more time and the road is too winding. Thandiani is 31 km from main City and 25 km from Thandiani-Nathiagali crossing. The drive takes more or less 80 minutes from City with lovely views on both sides of the road. The road spans more than 1219 m above City. On the way along with tall majestic pine trees you come across groups of monkeys. The major place on the way is Kalapani at 23 km from City. It has a beautiful local dak bungalow. Hule ka Danna is about two kilometres north of Thandiani. It is one of the most beautiful glades in the region. Thandiani offers lush green lovely views.

Trekking is the best sport to do, following are some of the treks: 
Ayubia-Changla Gali 
Ayubia-Khanaspur 
Ayubia-Dungagali, 4km, a must to do 
Dungagali-Mushkpuri Top 
Mushkpuri Top-Nathiagali 
Nathiagali-Miranjani Top.




Spoiler: pics



*Convent of Jesus & Mary*











*The Queen of Hills  Murree*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Zia Mohyeddin (Actor)*






Zia Mohyeddin is a Pakistani actor, narrator, producer, director and television broadcaster who has appeared in both Pakistan and British cinema throughout his career.

He was born in Faisalabad, (formerly Lyallpur), in a Urdu Speaking Family. He passed his early life in Karachi. He was trained at the Royal Academy of Dramatic Arts in London from 1953-1956. After stage roles in Long Day's Journey Into Night and Julius Caesar, he made his West End debut in A Passage to India in 1960. He made his film debut in Lawrence of Arabia in 1963, playing the role of Tafas. He then made numerous TV and film appearances, and starred as Dr Aziz in the 1965 BBC television version of A Passage to India.

He returned to Pakistan in the late 1960s. There he founded and ran the PIA Arts and Dance Academy, and hosted his own TV talk show. Around this time he met and subsequently (in 1973) married the classical dancer Naheed Siddiqui. However after difficulties with the regime Mohyeddin returned to England in the late 1970s, shortly followed by his wife. During the 1980s Zia worked in Birmingham, Great Britain, where he produced Central Television's flagship multicultural programme 'Here and Now'.

He resumed his acting career in Europe, appearing in roles in various films and television programs. He has since traveled the world giving Urdu poetry and prose recitations. In the late 1990s, Zia remarried, and had a daughter with his wife, Azra. In February 2005 President Pervez Musharraf invited Mohyeddin to act as Chairman of the new National Academy of Performing Arts in Karachi.

To this date, despite his growing age, Zia is still active among Pakistani media as a speaker and hosts several TV programs both for National, International and Private Channels. He is also involved in narrating some abstract films.

*Awards*


Asian Academy Award
Hilal-e-Imtiaz Pakistan



*Selected Films (Incomplete List)*

Lawrence of Arabia (1962)





Ashanti (1979)






They Came from Beyond Space (1967)





Khartoum (1966)






Sammy Going South (1963)






The Assam Garden (1985)
Deadlier Than the Male (1966)
Behold a Pale Horse (1964)
Bombay Talkie (1970)
Work Is a Four-Letter Word (1968)




*Selected TV (Incomplete List)*

 Family Pride (1991&#8211;92)
 Bergerac (1984)
 The Jewel in the Crown (1984)
 Minder (1980)
 Death of a Princess (1980)
 Gangsters (1978)
 Z-Cars (1978)
 Hadleigh (1969)
 The Champions (1969)
 Man in a Suitcase (1968)
 Jackanory (1967)
 Adam Adamant Lives! (1967)
 The Avengers (1966)
 Danger Man (1966)
 The Adventures of Sir Francis Drake



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*French Beach, Karachi, Pakistan (NSFW)*

French Beach (Only for Foreigners) of Karachi is located half way between Hawkes Bay and Paradise Point, is a small fishing village . Surrounded by a boundary wall, it offers 95 huts, constructed by the villagers, for rent. The village have running water, and has electric power. Its rocky beach and clear waters are ideal for snorkeling and scuba diving as well as surfing during the monsoon season. Visitors have to bring their own equipment.


*PICS - NSFW*


Spoiler: pics






































































































































































View attachment 2219

View attachment 2220


*old pictures, early 1960's*
















*1970's*



















P.S: mods have right to delete this post if it breaches any rules.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Karachi Drift*













for more pics -



Spoiler: pics

























Local Drifters


























Renowned Red Bull athlete 'Abdo Feghli'









































































*Karachi Autocross* 

Local Athletes











for more pics-



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Clothing in Pakistan*

*Pakistani clothing*

The term Pakistani clothing refers to the ethnic clothing that is typically worn by individuals in the country of Pakistan and by the People of Pakistani descent. Pakistani clothes express the Culture of Pakistan, the Demographics of Pakistan and regional Cultures which include Punjabi culture, Sindhi culture, Balochi culture, Pashtun culture and Kashmiri culture. Dress in each regional culture reflect weather conditions, way of living and distinctive style which gives it a unique identity among all cultures.

Pakistani dressing has similarities with Indian dressing because of pre-partition culture which was shared by these nations but the religious factor was always there which makes a difference. Traditional Pakistani dressing also shares similarities between the ethnic groups of central Asia and ethnicities of the Iranian plateau such as the Turkic ethnic groups (i.e. Khazakhs, Uzbeks, Turkmens) and Iranic ethnic groups (Tajiks, Khorasani Persians and Pashtoons), that have been separate from the cultures of modern day Pakistan during the Durand agreement between Afghanistan and the British raj.
With the passage of time Pakistanis are adapting modern dress and cultural clothing.

*Pakistani national dress*



























The shalwar kameez is the national dress of Pakistan and is worn by men and women in all four provinces Punjab, Sindh, Baluchistan, Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa and FATA in the country and in Azad Kashmir. Each province has its own style of wearing the Shalwar Qameez.Pakistanis wairclothes range from exquisite colors and designs to the type of fabric (silk, chiffon, cotton, etc.).

*Men's clothing*















































































Men all over Pakistan prefer shalwar kameez with some additional accessories which include Pakistani Waistcoat, Achkan and Sherwani with the shalwar kameez or with Churidar Pajama. Jinnah Cap also called Karakul, Fez also called Rumi Topi and Taqiyah (cap) is used with Shalwar Kameez. Khussa is a popular foot wear with shalwar kameez. Men like to wear traditional shawls made of Pashmina or other warm materials especially in Northern part of the country.

*Regional clothing*

Balochi






Sindhi






Pathan 






Punjabi






In regional clothing, Balochi people wear shalwar kameez of thick cloth with very wide shalwar to prevent themselves from the hot wind of dry Sulaiman Range and Kharan Desert. They wear Balochi turban made of a very long cloth, often in white color to prevent their head from sun rays.Sindhi people wear shalwar kameez with traditional Sindhi cap and Ajrak of beautiful designs which are made locally.Punjabi men wear simple shalwar kameez, Kurta Shalwar and Dhoti kurta according to Punjabi climate. Turban of a thin cloth is also used with Shalwar Kameez especially in rural areas of Punjab where it is called Pagri. Khussa is also used with Dhoti Kurta. In Pashtun dress, people wear traditional Peshawari Chappal in feet and Pakul with Shalwar kameez. Kashmiri people use Pheran, Shahmina, Shahtoosh and Jamavar which makes them warm in the cold climate of Kashmir.

*Continue* ....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Continue:*

*Clothing in Pakistan*



*Women's clothing*


*Shalwar kameez*















































The most favorite dressing among Pakistani women is shalwar kameez which is worn in different styles, colors and designs especially the front part of kameez is decorated with different styles and designs of embroidery. It is worn with different sleeve length, shirt length, necklines and different types of shalwars like patiala salwar, churidar pajama and simple trouser. Kurta is also worn by women in latest designs. Dupatta is an essential part of shalwar kameez and considered a symbol of woman's respect.It is used with different embroidery designs of Kamdani and Gota.

*Other traditional dresses*

















































Pakistani women have variety of traditional dresses other than Shalwar Kameez but they mostly wear them in special occasions like Wedding, Engagement, Mehndi and other traditional ceremonies. Among these dresses Saris are very popular and its each design and color seems unique from the other e.g. Lehenga Style Sari. Lehenga is another popular dress which resembles with skirt but a typical traditional dress. Gharara and Sharara are two resembling dresses which are often used in ceremonies. Farshi Pajama is an old traditional dress which is worn occasionally. Laacha is worn in Eastern part of the country, its a dress which resembles with Dhoti from its lower part.


*Regional clothing*



Balochi






Sindhi





Pathan





Punjabi





In regional clothing, Balochi women wear heavy embroided Shalwar Kameez and Dupatta according to the weather conditions. They wear Kameez full of heavy Embroided Shisha work. Sindhi costumes have different styles of embroidery and some women use Ajrak as Dupatta. these women also wear bangles in their traditional way. Punjabi women prefer light embroidery on simple Shalwar Kameez or Kurta. Traditional Lacha and Bangles are also used. Paranda is the special traditional, colorful and unique Punjabi item which is used to tie the hair. Pathan women wear embroided Kameez with a farak with a heavy Dupatta.

*Religious clothing*



























































































By women's religious clothing we mean the dressing in which they try to cover all their body parts except face and hands while going outside from their home.Mostly women cover their heads with Dupatta or Chadar in outdoors but religious women prefer to wear Scarf, Burqa or Hijab and wear lose, long and full sleeve shirts.

*Continue* ....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Continue:*

*Clothing in Pakistan*



*New trends*




























































































With the passage of time Pakistani women has started to adapt new styles some of which are the combination of Pakistani and Western clothing. Like women wear Embroided Kurta with Jeans and Trousers. Tight half sleeve and sleeveless shirts with Capri trousers have also been adopted.

*Wedding dresses*

































In Pakistan the traditional wedding ceremony is celebrated by wearing different clothes in each wedding event. In Mehndi function, Men wear Embroided Kurta in glittering colors with simple Shalwar, Patiala Shalwar or Patiala Dhoti and a colorful Shawl which they put on their shoulders and sometimes round the neck. In some weddings, dress code is decided before the ceremony and all men wear the same color. women usually wear yellow or orange Shalwar Kameez with simple Shalwar, Patiala Shalwar or Dhoti Shalwar. Yellow Dupatta and Yellow Paranda is also preferred with it.

During Baraat and Walima functions, the Groom usually wears Kurta Shalwar or Kurta Churidar with special Sherwani and Khussa. During the event of Baraat, Grooms also wear Traditional Sehra on their head. Brides normally wear expensive Lehnga preferably in red, maroon and pink colors with heavy Jewellery.


*Pakistani clothing companies and brands*

Here is a list of Pakistani clothing companies and brands.(Incomplete List)

 Amir Adnan
 Gul Ahmed
 HSY Studio
 Hussain Industries
 Minhas Industries
 Karma
 Batapur
 Sha Posh
 CrossRoads
 Charizma Riaz Arts


*Pakistani fashion websites (Incomplete List)*

 Pakistan Fashion Trends & Styles
 Latest Asian Fashions
 Daraz.Pk
 FarwaCouture.com
 deZined.com
 Pakistan Fashion Magazine Style.Pk
 Pakistan Fashion in Pakistan
 FORMA.pk
 PakistanBridal
 Fashion Pakistan
 Pakistan Fashion Trends & Styles
 Pakistan Latest Fashion Trends and Styles Style n Trend
 Tohfay Mall


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Ranikot Fort,Jamshoro,Pakistan. (World's Largest Fort*)

Ranikot Fort is a historical fort in Sindh province of Pakistan. Ranikot Fort is also known as the great wall of Sindh and It is the world's largest fort with a circumference of approximately 26 kilometres (16 mi).

Since 1993, it has been on the tentative list of UNESCO World Heritage Sites.

*Location*

Ranikot Fort is situated in the Kirthar Range, about 30 km southwest of Sann, in Jamshoro District, Sindh Province, Pakistan. It is approximately 90 km north of Hyderabad,Pakistan.

*Dimensions*

Ranikot Fort has an approximate diameter of 6 km. Its walls are on the average 6 meters high and are made of gypsum and lime cut sandstone and total circumference is about 20 km. While originally constructed for bow and arrow warfare it was later expanded to withstand firearms.

It is reputed to be the largest unexplored fort in the world. The purpose of its construction and the reason for the choice of its location are still unknown.

Ranikot is the most talismanic wonder of Pakistan and Sindh Province. Visible from five kilometers, its massive undulating walls twist and dip over the hills. With the circumference of about twenty kilometers, its walls, built with dressed sandstone and reinforced with 45 bastions along the outer wall, of which 7 are rectangular and the remaining are round. All modified through the ages to accommodate the use of gunpowder, this makes it the largest fort in the world.


*History*

The original purpose and architects of Ranikot Fort are unknown. Some archaeologists attribute it to Arabs, or possibly built by a Persian noble under the Abbasids by Imran Bin Musa Barmaki who was the Governor of Sindh in 836. Others have suggested a much earlier period of construction attributing to at times the Sassanians Persians and at times to the Greeks. Despite the fact that a prehistoric site of Amri is nearby, there is no trace of any old city inside the fort and the present structure has little evidence of prehistoric origins.

Archaeologists point to 17th century as its time of first construction but now Sindh archaeologists agree that some of the present structure was reconstructed by Mir Karam Ali Khan Talpur and his brother Mir Murad Ali in 1812 at a cost of 1.2 million rupees (Sindh Gazetteer, 677).

Fort Ranikot is located in Lakki Mountains of the Kirthar Range to the west of the River Indus at a distance of about 30 kilometers from the present day town of Sann. A mountainous ridge, Karo Takkar (Black Hill), running north to south, forms its western boundary and the 'Lundi Hills' forms its eastern boundary. Mohan Nai, a rain-stream enters the fort from its rarely used western 'Mohan Gate', where it is guarded by a small fortification, changes its name to 'Reni' or 'Rani Nai' or rain-stream and gives the fort its name. Ranikot is thus the 'fort of a rain stream' - Rani. It runs through it, tumbles in a series of turquoise pools to irrigate fields and leaves the fort from its most used 'Sann Gate' on the eastern side. It then travels about 33 kilometers more to enter the Lion River - Indus.

Most of the twenty six kilometers long wall is made of natural cliffs and mountains which at places rise as high as two thousand feet above sea level. Only about 8.25 km portions of its wall are man-made, built with yellow sandstone. This was first measured on foot by Badar Abro along with local guide Sadiq Gabol. As one enters the fort, one can find hills, valleys, streams, ditches, ponds, pools, fossils, building structure, bastions, watchtowers, ammunition depots, fortresses - all inside Ranikot, adding more to its beauty and mystery. A spring emerging from an underground water source near the Moha Gate is named as 'Parryen jo Tarr' (the spring of fairies).


Within Ranikot, there are two more fortresses, Meeri and Shergarh, each have five bastions. Meerikot takes its name from the word 'Mir' meaning top (for instance the top of a hill, chief of any Baloch tribe, etc.). M.H. Panhwar (a Sindhologist) disagrees upon the name's history being related to Mirs of Sindh, stating that "Of two forts inside the main Rani Kot fort, the lower one is called Miri and is a word used in Seistan for small fortress. It has nothing to do with Mirs of Sindh."[3] Both the main Ranikot and the inner Meerikot have similar entrances - curved, angulated with a safe tortuous path. From the military point of view, Meerikot is located at a very safe and central place in the very heart of the Ranikot with residential arrangements including a water-well.

Talpur Mirs used Meerikot as their fortified residence. One can explore ruins of the court, harem, guest rooms, and soldiers quarters inside it. Its 1435 feet long wall has five bastions. Every structure in the Ranikot has its own uniqueness and beauty. Looking up from Meerikot one can find another fortified citadel - Shergarh (Abode of Lions) built with whitish stone, it too has five bastions. Though its location at 1480 feet above the sea level makes this fortress a unique structure, it also makes it equally difficult for supply of water, which can only be had from the brooks and rain streams, hundreds of feet below.The steep climb up to Shergarh gives a commanding view down over the whole fort and its entrance and exit points. On a clear day one can even see Indus River, 37 kilometers away to the east.

Beside the Moha Gate and the Sann Gate, there are two more gates, rather pseudo gates. One is towards the side of ancient town of Amri. This 'gate' is called the 'Amri Gate'. Certainly it takes its name from the prehistoric ruins of Amri, but it must have taken this name much later than the times of Amri as the fort itself doesn't appears to be as old as the Amri itself. In fact there is a bridge over rain stream 'Toming Dhoro' exiting from the fort called 'Budhi Mori'. The breach in fort wall due to the river stream has been referred as a gate. Similarly, the Shahpir Gate to the south also appears to be a pseudo gate taking its name from a limestone rock with a rough shape of foot imprinted on it. The sacred footprint supposedly belongs to Hazrat Ali or some other religious personality and is venerated by locals. It seems to be a later breach in the fort wall instead of a formal gate because one can't find any bastion or watchtower or their remains at the site, needed to guard any formal entrance or exit points.

A mosque found in the fort appears to be a later modification of a watchtower or a later construction.

Scattered animal skeletons and prehistoric fossils can be found on the top of Lundi Hills. One of the three graveyards has about four hundred graves made of Chowkundi like sandstone with engraved motifs of sunflowers and peacocks. Whether we can call them as theriomorphic and phytomorphic motifs is an open question. Another one appears to be a graveyard of Arabs. The third one, about a mile away from the Sann Gate, had sixteen or seventeen graves earlier but now there are only four graves. The local inhabitants call it the Roman's graveyard.

*Research*


"The size of Ranikot defies all reasons. It stands in the middle of nowhere, defending nothing" writes Isobel Shaw. So why was this fort built here in the desolate terrain of the Kirthar range? Many theories have been developed to answer this question. According to Ishtiaq Ansari, the Talpurs had sent their families to Thar and Kachchh when Afsharids attacked Sindh during the times of Kalhoras. However, after acquiring the rule of Sindh, they wanted a safe and secure place where they can send their families during the troubled times. This might have prompted them to rebuild this fort to their needs. Rahimdad Khan Molai Sheedai holds view that its location in Kohistan on the western frontiers of Sindh gave it its strategic value. Whereas Mazher Ansari is of the opinion that, it was first constructed in the Achaemenid Dynasty of the Persian Empire (550 - 330 BC). As this empire stretched from Turkey in the west, where a similar wall is constructed near the Caspian Sea called The Great Wall of Gorgan, which is 155 km in length and to the east up to River Indus in Sindh, where this majestic fort is located.

Access to this man-made marvel of ancient times is possible through a metalled road, which goes up to Meeri Kot.


*Ranikot Fort is the largest fort in the world*



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Fashion Industry in Pakistan*

Pakistani fashion has flourished well in the changing environment of fashion world. Since Pakistan came into being its fashion has been historically evolved from different phases and made its unique identity.

At this time, Pakistani fashion is a combination of traditional and modern dresses and it has become the cultural identification of Pakistan. Despite of all modern trends, the regional and traditional dresses have developed their own significance as a symbol of native tradition. This regional fashion is not static but evolving into more modern and pure forms.

Pakistan Fashion Design Council based in Lahore organizes Fashion Week and Fashion Pakistan based in Karachi organizes fashion shows in that city. Credit goes to Ayesha Tammy Haq, a British-trained lawyer and chief executive of Fashion Pakistan, who came up with the idea for Pakistan&#8217;s first fashion week, held in November 2009.


*Make-up*

Make-up is considered an essential part of Fashion and Dressing in Pakistan.Some people in Pakistan and many south Asian countries think as white or pale skin beautiful. In the US it is the opposite.In Pakistan, make-up plays a big part for weddings.

*Pakistani fashion industry*

Pakistani fashion industry is introducing Pakistani traditional dresses all over the world as cultural representatives and becoming a reason to introduce international trends in Pakistan. Pakistani media, Film Industry and Internet has the biggest role in promoting fashion in Pakistan. There are a lot of TV Channels, Magazines, Portals and websites which are working only for fashion industry. Despite of the religious boundaries Pakistani Fashion Industry has become recognized all over the world through its models, designers, stylists and fashion shows.


*Pakistani fashion designers*

Pakistani fashion designers are very creative. They have deep insight of Pakistani and international fashion. They are well-known all over the world and won many international awards. 


Here is a list of Pakistani fashion designers (Incomplete List).

 Maheen Ali
 Maheen Khan
 Sadaf Malaterre
 Mehmood Bhatti
 Deepak Perwani
 Kamiar Rokni
 Hassan Sheheryar Yasin
 Amir Adnan
 Junaid Jamshed
 Nickie Nina
 Elan by Khadijah Shah
 Sania Maskatiya
 Feeha Jamshed
 Adnan Pardesy
 Mohsin Ali
 Nida Azwer
 Fahad Hussayn
 Omer Farooq
 Shamaeel Ansari
 Sana Safinaz


*Pakistani fashion models*

Here is the list of Pakistani models.

*Male models (Incomplete List)*

 Ali Zafar
 Ahmed Butt
 Ameer Zeb Khan
 Aijaz Aslam
 Abdullah Ejaz
 Bilal Khan
 Farhan Ali Agha
 Fawad Afzal Khan
 Fahad Mustafa
 Azfar Rehman
 Babrik Shah
 Mikaal Zulfiqar
 Hareb Farooq
 Imran Abbas

*Female models (Incomplete List)*

 Amina Haq
 Amina Shafaat
 Ayesha Gilani
 Ayesha Omar
 Ayyan Ali
 Mahroush
 Iman Ali
 Jia Ali
 Juggan Kazim
 Iffat Rahim
 Mariyah Moten
 Meera
 Mehreen Raheel
 Mehreen Syed
 Nargis Fakhri
 Noor
 Nosheen Idrees
 Neha Ahmed
 Rachel Gill
 Reema Khan
 Rabia Butt
 Rubya Chaudhry
 Cybil
 Saba Qamar
 Sadia Imam
 Saman Hasnain
 Sana (Lollywood)
 Suneeta Marshall
 Tanya Shafi
 Tooba Siddiqui
 Vaneeza Ahmad
 Veena Malik
 Yasmeen Ghauri
 Zara Sheikh
 Zainab Qayyum


*Pakistani fashion photographers (Incomplete List)*

Like other fields of fashion, Pakistani fashion photographers have made their way in the industry. These Fashion Photographers are the eyes of fashion industry through which they observe and present beauty to the people. Here is a list of Pakistani fashion photographers.

Amean J
Maram Aabroo
Abid Saleem
Ahmed Jalbani
Arsalan K
Ather Shehzad
Donne Ashlock
Ed Kavishe
Faisal Farooqi 
Fayyaz Ahmed
Hajira Ahmad
Maliha Rao
Mani 
Mustufa Abidi
Nadia Dar
Naureen Bokhari
Qasim Alyafaee
Rizwan-ul-Haq
Shahid Malik
Shameel Khuro
Sohail Anjum
Tapu Javeri
Tariq AK
Tony Navaid Rasheed
Yasir Saeed
Zahid Ghauri
Zainab Fasih






*Pakistani fashion stylists (Incomplete List)*

Pakistani stylists have also a major contribution in giving the celebrities a new look. Their work is also appreciated within and outside of Pakistan. Here is a list of Pakistani Fashion stylists.

Tariq Amin
Anusheh Asad
Akif Ilyas
Alle`nora
Asmaa Mumtaz
Ather Shehzad
Beenish Pervaiz
Depilex
Face Logic
Jamal HAMADI
Khawar Riaz
Kirran Suhail
Mona J Salon
Nabila
New Look
Obaira Ghafur
Rizwan
Saba Ansari
Sabs Salon
Saima Rasheed
Sobia Saloon
TONI
Zara Salon




*Pakistani fashion events*







































































Wasim Akram
















Younis Khan & Umar Gul







































Extensive fashion activities are shown in Pakistani Fashion Events held in different parts of the country as well as abroad in which versatile approaches towards new trends always amuse the spectators. The famous Pakistani Fashion Events are as follows.

 Lahore Fashion Week
 Karachi Fashion Week
 Peshawar Fashion Week
 PFDC Sunsilk Fashion Week
 Miss Pakistan World
 Mrs. Pakistan World


*Pakistani fashion awards*

*Hum Awards*

*Lux Style Awards* is the biggest award till now and the industry have plans to start new awards as well.

*Pakistani fashion schools*

Here is a list of Pakistani fashion institutes.

Pakistan Institute of Fashion and Design
National College of Arts
Hajvery University Fashion Institute of Technology
Beacon House National University
Karachi School of Arts
Textile Institute of Pakistan



*Pakistani fashion media*

Here is a list of Pakistani fashion media.

 Fashion Central
 Style 360
 Fashion TV Pakistan

*Famous Male Models (Incomplete List)*

Farhan Ali Agha







Aijaz Aslam






Fawad Afzal Khan






Ali Zafar






Ahmed Butt







Ameer Zeb Khan






Abdullah Ejaz






Mikaal Zulfiqar






Hareb Farooq






Azfar Rehman





Imran Abbas







*Famous Female Models (Incomplete List)*


Amina Haq






Amina Shafaat






Jia Ali






Iman Ali






Iffat Rahim






Nadia hussain






Zainab Qayyum






Ayyan Ali






Mehreen Raheel







Rabia Butt






Saba Qamar







Suneeta Marshall






Cybil







Vaneeza Ahmad







Mahroush


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Pir Ghaib Waterfall,Quetta,Pakistan*.

Pir Ghaib Waterfalls are waterfalls in situated in the Bolan Valley, 70 km from Quetta, in Balochistan, Pakistan. There are cascade waterfalls and two separate waterfalls flow into a larger clear and blue pool of cool water. The waterfall is known to be flowing where the surrounding is barren.

At a distance of 70 kms from Quetta on Sibi Road is situated a popular picnic spot known as Pir Ghaib. Here a waterfall cascades down rocky mountain side making its way through many streams and ponds among the shady palm trees.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Bike Racing and Stunts in Karachi*






for more pics-


Spoiler: pics



















































































































































*Karachi Bikers*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*The Trango Towers,Baltoro Glacier,Baltistan,Pakistan (World's Tallest Cliffs)*.

The Trango Towers are a group of dramatic granite spires located on the north side of the Baltoro Glacier, in Baltistan, a district of the Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan (formerly Northern Areas). They are part of the Baltoro Muztagh, a subrange of the Karakoram range. The Towers offer some of the largest cliffs and most challenging rock climbing in the world. The highest point in the group is the summit of Great Trango Tower at 6,286 m (20,608 ft). The east face of the Great Trango Tower features the world's greatest nearly vertical drop.

*Structure of the group*

All of the Trango Towers lie on a ridge, trending northwest-southeast, between the Trango Glacier on the west and the Dunge Glacier on the east. Great Trango itself is a large massif, with four identifiable summits: Main (6,286 m), South or Southwest (circa 6,250 m), East (6,231 m), and West (6,223 m). It is a complex combination of steep snow/ice gullies, steeper rock faces, and vertical to overhanging headwalls, topped by a snowy ridge system.

Just northwest of Great Trango is the Trango Tower (6,239 m), often called "Nameless Tower". This is a very large, pointed, rather symmetrical spire which juts 1000 m out of the ridgeline. North of Trango Tower is a smaller rock spire known as "Trango Monk." To the north of this feature, the ridge becomes less rocky and loses the large granite walls that distinguish the Trango Towers group and make them so attractive to climbers; however the summits do get higher. These summits are not usually considered part of the Trango Towers group, though they share the Trango name. Trango II (6,327 m) lies northwest of the Monk, and the highest summit on the ridge, Trango Ri (6,363 m), lies northwest of Trango II.

Just southeast of Great Trango (really a part of its southeast ridge) is the Trango Pulpit (6,050m), whose walls present similar climbing challenges to those of Great Trango itself. Further to the south is Trango Castle (5,753 m), the last large peak along the ridge before the Baltoro Glacier.


*Climbing history*

Overall, the Trango Towers group has seen some of the most difficult and significant climbs ever accomplished, due to the combination of altitude, total height of the routes, and the steepness of the rock.All of the routes are highly technical climbs.

*Great Trango*

Great Trango was first climbed in 1977 by Galen Rowell, John Roskelley, Kim Schmitz, Jim Morrissey and Dennis Hennek by a route which started from the west side (Trango Glacier), and climbed a combination of ice ramps and gullies with rock faces, finishing on the upper South Face.

The east face of Great Trango was first climbed (to the East Summit) in 1984 by the Norwegians Hans Christian Doseth and Finn Dæhli, who both died on the descent.

The first successful climb of and return from the East Summit was in 1992, by Xaver Bongard and John Middendorf, via "The Grand Voyage", a route parallel to that of the ill-fated Norwegians. These two climbs have been called "perhaps the hardest big-wall climbs in the world.

The least difficult route on Great Trango is on the Northwest Face, and was climbed in 1984 by Andy Selters and Scott Woolums.This is nonetheless a very serious, technical climb.


*Trango (Nameless) Tower*

Trango (Nameless) Tower was first climbed in 1976 by the British climber Joe Brown, along with Mo Anthoine, Martin Boysen, and Malcolm Howells. There are at least eight separate routes to the summit.

One notable route is Eternal Flame (named after a Bangles song), first climbed on 20 September 1989 by Kurt Albert and Wolfgang Güllich. This route ascends the South-East Face of the Tower, and was climbed almost entirely free (in stages, using fixed ropes to return to a base each night). This helped inaugurate an era of pure rock-climbing techniques and aesthetics on high-altitude peaks.

*Other summits*

The West summit of Great Trango and the Trango Pulpit were both first climbed in 1999. The West summit was climbed by two separate teams, one American and one Russian, almost simultaneously, by parallel routes. The American team of Alex Lowe, Jared Ogden, and Mark Synnott climbed a long, bold, highly technical line which they called "Parallel Worlds." They reported difficulties up to 5.11 and A4. The Russian team of Igor Potan'kin, Alexandr Odintsov, Ivan Samoilenko and Yuri Koshelenko climbed an equally proud route (Eclissi) and encountered similar technical challenges. Both climbs were nominated for the prestigious Piolet d'or award in 1999. The Pulpit was climbed by a Norwegian team (Robert Caspersen, Gunnar Karlsen, Per L. Skjerven, and Einar Wold) over a total of 38 days on the wall. The team reported of difficulties up to A4/5.11. Other route over Trango Pulpit is More Czech Less Slovak route VII 7-UIAA A2 (Southeast Ridge). It was climbed 1999 Czechoslovak team (Ivo Wondracek, Tomas Rinn, Pavel Weisser, Jaro Dutka, and Michal Drasar).


*BASE Jump*

On 26 August 1992, Australians Nic Feteris and Glenn Singleman climbed Great Trango and then BASE jumped from an elevation of 5,955 metres (19,537 ft) on the Northwest Face, landing on the northern side of the Dunge Glacier at an altitude of 4,200 metres (13,779 ft). This was the highest starting elevation for a BASE jump on record.


*Recent ascents*

Some of the more recent ascents on Great Trango have focused on the longer routes found on the west and south sides. In particular, in 2004 Josh Wharton and Kelly Cordes completed a new, very long (2,256 metre/7,400 ft) route on the Southwest Ridge, or Azeem Ridge, to the Southwest Summit. Though not as extremely technical as the East Face routes, the climb was notable for the extremely lightweight and fast (5 days) style in which it was done.[4]

Over 7 days in August 2005, two Slovak climbers, Gabo Cmarik and Jozef Kopold, climbed a new route, which they termed Assalam Alaikum, to the right of the Wharton/Cordes line on the south face of Great Trango. The climb comprised around 90 pitches, up to 5.11d A2. They used a lightweight style similar to that of Wharton and Cordes.[5]

In the same month, Samuel Johnson, Jonathon Clearwater and Jeremy Frimer made the first ascent of the southwest ridge of Trango II, which they termed Severance Ridge. The route involved 1,600 m of climbing over five days, with rock climbing up to 5.11 A2 and ice and mixed climbing up to AI3 M5.[6]

Also in August 2005, a South African team, composed of Peter Lazarus, Marianne Pretorius, James Pitman and Andreas Kiefer, climbed to the summit via the Slovenian route. Pretorius was the third woman to reach the summit.[7]

During May/June 2008, the Norwegian route on the east face of Great Trango (1984) was repeated by the four Norwegian climbers Rolf Bae, Bjarte Bø, Sigurd Felde and Stein-Ivar Gravdal, spending 27 days in the wall to reach the summit, and three more days for the descent. This is reportedly the first repetition of the route, and thus also the first successful ascent and return.

In mid August 2009, Alexander and Thomas Huber managed to make an all free ascent of "Eternal Flame" on Nameless Tower, with climbing up to French grade 7c+.

Trango Towers &#8212; Their vertical faces are the world's tallest cliffs. Trango Tower center; Trango Monk center left; Trango II far left; Great Trango right.








Spoiler: pics



Great Trango Tower


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Astola Island,Pakistan*

Astola Island, also known as Jezira Haft Talar or 'Island of the Seven Hills', is a small uninhabited Pakistani island in the Arabian Sea approximately 25 km (16 mi) south of the nearest part of the coast and 39 km (24 mi) southeast of the fishing port of Pasni. Astola is Pakistan's largest offshore island at approximately 6.7 km (4.2 mi) long with a maximum width of 2.3 km (1.4 mi) and an area of approximately 6.7 km2 (2.6 sq mi). The highest point is 246 ft (75 m) above sea level. Its geographical coordinates are Latitude 25° 7'21.51"N and Longitude 63°50'51.53"E. Administratively, the island is part of the Pasni subdistrict of Gwadar District in Balochistan province,Pakistan.


*History*

The earliest mention of Astola is in Arrian's account of Admiral Nearchos, who was dispatched by Alexander the Great to explore the coast of the Arabian Sea and the Persian Gulf in 325 BCE. The sailors in Nearchos's fleet were "frightened at the weird tales told about an uninhabited island, which Arrian calls Nosala".

*Geography*

The island consists of a large tilted plateau and a series of seven small hillocks (hence the local name "Haft Talar" or "Seven Hills"), with deep chasms and crevices, which are several feet wide.
There are several natural caves and coves on the island. The south face of the island slopes off gradually whereas the north face is cliff-like with a sharp vertical drop


*Ecology*

it has maintain several endemic life forms on Astola. The endangered Green turtle (Chelonia mydas) and the Hawksbill turtle (Eretmochelys imbracata) nest on the beach at the foot of the cliffs. The island is also an important area for endemic reptiles such as the Astola viper (Echis carinatus astolae). The island is reported to support a large number of breeding water birds including coursers, curlews, godwits, gulls, plovers and sanderlings. Feral cats, originally introduced by fishermen to control the endemic rodent population, pose an increasing threat to wildlife breeding sites.

Vegetation on the island is sparse and largely consists of scrubs and large bushes. There are no trees on the island. The largest shrub on the island is Prosopis juliflora, which was introduced into South Asia in 1877 from South America. There is no source of fresh water on the island and the vegetation depends on occasional rainfall and soil moisture for survival. Astola is also home to coral reef.

*Man-made features*

In 1982, the Government of Pakistan installed a small gas-powered beacon on the island for the safety of passing vessels, which was replaced by a solar-powered one in 1987.

Between September and May of each year, Astola becomes a temporary base for mainland fishermen for catching lobsters and oysters. From June to August, the island remains uninhabited due to the fishing off-season, the rough seas and high tides.

There is a small mosque dedicated to the Muslim saint, Khawaja Khizr, which is used by the mainland fishermen during the fishing season.

In Arrian's Indica, which describes the westward journey of Alexander's fleet after the Indus Valley campaign (325 BC), Admiral Nearchus is quoted as having anchored by an island named 'Carnine'. It was said to be inhabited by the Ichthyophagoi ('fish eaters' in Greek) and where, "even mutton had a fishy taste". The Persian phrase mahi khoran (fish eaters) has become the modern name of the coastal region of Makran. Some scholars have assumed Carnine to be Astola, without considering the extreme aridity and lack of fresh water, which renders the place inhospitable for human habitation, as well as animal husbandry. In all likelihood, Carnine was the name of an island in the inland sea, presently known as Khor Kalmat. This latter conjecture supports Nearchus' coast-hugging voyage (which would have kept him well away from Astola), a compulsion meant to provision Alexander's army that was supposed to have marched along a coastal route.

*Eco-tourism*

Astola island is a popular but "hard" destination for eco-tourism. Overnight tourists must camp on the island and bring their own provisions. Camping, fishing and scuba-diving expeditions are popular. It is also a site for observing turtle breeding.



"Astola Island" Astola is Pakistan's largest offshore island and the only significant offshore
island in the northern Arabian Sea.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Chapli Kabab (chicken,mutton or beef)*


Chapli kebab is a patty made from chicken or mutton and is one of the popular barbecue meals in Pakistan. The word Chapli comes from the Pashto word Chaprikh which means flat. It is prepared flat and round and served with naan. The kebab originates from Mardan and is a common dish in Pashtun cuisine. Mardan is famous for chapli kabab not only locally but also internationally. Chapli Kebab is made of mutton or chicken, onions, tomatoes, green chilies, coriander seeds, cumin seeds, salt, black pepper, lemon juice or promegranate seeds, eggs, cornstarch and coriander leaves.


Prep Time.
1-15 hour+marination timing 

Cook Time .
30 minutes.

Serves .
4-5.



*Ingredients*

 Qeema (minced meat) 1/2 kg
 Egg 1
 Whole coriander 2 tbsp
 Dry Pomegranet 2 tbsp
 Chilli flakes 2 tbsp
 All spices powder 1 tbsp
 Cumin seed 1 tbsp
 Salt
 Onion finely chopped
 Tomatoes 2



*Cooking Directions.*


1.
Mix all ingredients in mince marnate for 1 hour..

2.
Make large kabab shape and shallow fry..

3.
Serve hot with chutney, salad and naan...


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Shehr-e-Roghan,Bela,Pakistan (World's Largest Cave City)* 

Ancient City of &#8216;Shehre-e-Roghan&#8217; near Bela, Pakistan. This cave city is larger than any other in world. There are thousands of cave houses in rocks extends to 2 &#8211; 3 km.
Gondrani is a unique place in the province of Balochistan ,Pakistan where traces of ancient cave civilizations are existed. It is popular with the name of Shehr-e-Roghan. This place is indeed a real archaeological treasure which is unfortunately hidden from the world. There is no exact information that who constructed these mysterious cave dwellings but one thing is for sure that this place is extremely fabulous. Some historians relate Shehr-e-Roghan with the Buddists of 7th century AD. Shehr-e-Roghan of Gondrani is located at 18 KM north west of  Bela which was previously known as Lasbela.


This marvelous ancient cave city is spread over an area of 2-3 KM. The fantastic cave houses made of rocks is perhaps the largest collection of such individual style. And amazingly these thousands of cave houses are multi storey which are inter connected with each other through walkways. Mostly every cave house consists of a single room and some of them have a veranda in front of them. Many myths are attributed to this mysterious place.Some people also link this place with the thousands years old legend of Saiful Malook  and Badiul Jamal.


*Shehr-e-Roghan of Bela,Pakistan*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Truck or Bus art in Pakistan*

Much like Billboard painting in Pakistan, another indigenous form of art created in Pakistan is Truck Painting. With colorful floral patterns, creative depictions of heroes with calligraphy of poetic verses, this form of art is an established part of Pakistani transport tradition.

*General practice of truck decor*

Many trucks and buses in Pakistan are highly customized and decorated by their owners. These adorned vehicles are considered as moving art, or jingle art. Because of their unique decor style, these vehicles are quite distinct in layout from other trucks around the world. Each part of the vehicle is decorated differently, with variations depending on the regional style. Although the decorative process is usually very expensive, it is still practiced throughout Pakistan as well as a few other countries of South Asia and Central Asia with great zeal and aesthetic zest.In Pakistan a truck driver/owner usually pays $3,000 to $5,000 for their vehicle's external decoration. This decoration includes structural changes, paintings, calligraphy, ornamental decor and more. Mirror work on the front and back of vehicles and wooden carvings on the truck doors are commonly used. Usually, the driver or the owner takes the truck to a coach workshop soon after its purchase for this decoration. The artist embellishes each truck according to the particular tastes of the driver.

The sides of the truck depict different scenes through their adorned artwork and may include metal "decoration pieces" which draw additional attention to the vehicle. The exterior of the trucks are often adorned with poetry.


*Decorative elements*
 Colour
 Form
 Calligraphy
 Flora and fauna

*Decor style of major regions*

Karachi is a major bedecking center for such trucks, though there are other hubs in Rawalpindi, Swat, Peshawar, Quetta and Lahore . Nearly every city in Pakistan has a unique décor. The Balochistani and Peshawari trucks are heavily trimmed with wood. Rawalpindi and Islamabadi trucks have prominently featured plastic work. Camel bone ornamentation is commonly seen in trucks decorated by Sindh artists.Thus these trucks are also representative of different historical and cultural regions of Pakistan.

*Customised bus in Pakistan*


























*A public transport bus in El Gouna, Egypt. customised and highly decorated in genuine Pakistani style*






*Karachi to Melbourne Tram*

The Melbourne to Karachi tram or the W-11 tram was a Z class tram decorated by a team of professional Pakistani vehicle decorators, commissioned by the City of Melbourne for the 2006 Commonwealth Games.

*Origin of the name*

The name is based on the W-11 buses originally found in Karachi, Pakistan, which are a model of minibus famous for their entertainment value: decorated with lush designs and playing popular Pakistani music. Competition between buses has made these buses famous for their extravagant designs and entertainment.


*The tram*

As a showcase of Pakistani culture, the tram was commissioned for the Commonwealth Games, and a team of W-11 decorators were invited to decorate the tram, which toured around the city for the duration of the games, playing Bhangra and Pakistani music.

*The Karachi Tram in Melbourne, Australia during the 2006 Commonwealth Games*















*Inside the tram*











*Jingle truck*

A jingle truck is a colorfully decorated truck, typically in Pakistan. It is a slang term for the customised trucks and buses common throughout the region.
They can also be found in Afghanistan.

*It's a tradition in Pakistan to decorate the trucks*.













*Karachi's Famous W-11 Bus in UK.*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Chicken Malai Boti*

Chicken Malai Boti is relatively a different type of BBQ food in its taste. Green chilies, hot spice powder and white pepper make it spicy. Use of Cream and yogurt give it a soft and moist texture. Chicken Malai Boti goes great with imli sauce or ketchup. 






Prep Time.
2 Hours .

Cook Time.
20 Mins.

Serves .
4.



*Ingredients*

 Chicken boneless ½ kg (2 inch cubes)
 Green chilies 1 tbsp (grinned)
 Ginger garlic paste 1 tbsp
 White cumin 1 tsp (roasted and crushed)
 All spice ½ tsp
 Coriander 1 tsp heaped (roasted and crushed)
 White pepper ½ tsp
 Red pepper 1 tsp (crushed)
 Cream 2 tbsp
 Yogurt 2 tbsp
 Lemon juice 2 tbsp
 Salt 1 tsp heaped
 Almonds 2 tbsp (blanched and grinded)
 Clarified butter or oil for brushing




*Cooking Directions.*


1.
In a bowl marinate chicken cubes with green chilies, ginger garlic paste, white cumin, all spice, coriander, white pepper, red pepper, cream, yogurt, lemon juice, salt and almonds for 2 hours..

2.
 Put on skewers, BBQ until nearly done..

3.
 Brush with remaining marinade and BBQ for another 5 minutes..

4.
 Brushing with clarified butter or oil until done..


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Arror Rock,Rohri, Pakistan.*

Arror Rock: (near Rohri in Sindh). The shape of rock was caused by unknown natural forces.

Paleolithic Aror: A popular hill of Rohri

The Paleolithic Aror, a popular hill of Rohri is an amazing rock formation located in the limestone plateau of Rohri hills , Sindh , Pakistan. This area is full of amazing sites and was discovered firstly by Allchin in 1975 during his investigation work of the Paleolithic sites of Pakistan. According to archeological beliefs most of the rock findings like Aror hill trace back to stone age specially to the Middle Paleolithic era of human history. At that time the whole area of Rohri hills was an affluent source for hunting. The rocks comprise of the local stone Chert which was used in that era for making of tools.

There is also a Shrine on the top. In France, there is a famous similar shaped rock on sea shore caused by huge water waves but in the middle of barren Arror &#8211; such a shape is an Amazing Wonder. Near this wonder, there are ruins of Bin Qasim Masjid (First ever Masjid built in Subcontinent; during reign of Muhammad Bin Qasim)


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Ram Takht (Ram&#8217;s throne): Swat ,Pakistan.*

Ram Takht is one of the sacred places in Hinduism. It is only second to Amarnath Cave regarding its sacredness and sanctity. Ram Takht is situated on the top of Mount Elum at an altitude of 9200feet above sea level. This point is called Jogyano Sar(yogi peak).The dune of Barikot which is also famous for its sacred ruins is visible from here towards the North-West.

The Hindus believe that Ram Chandra Jee Maharajah spent three years of his Banr Bass (jungle life) here. The Hindu pilgrims visit this place once a year in first day of Sawan, to pray, worship and seek unity with Almighty. A holy spring flows near Ram Takht where most of the yogis came to seek union with the divine entity.

The ruins at Jogyano Sar clearly manifest that it was a hub of religious activities in the past where yogis resided in monasteries with austerity to meditate and contemplate on nature and its Creator. The vagaries of time have taken its toll and destroyed the places of worship today.

Ram Takht can be accessed through different routes of Karakar, Char, Dokada, Bezo Sar, Amlokdara and Murghazar. One can reach the place in five hours from Murghazar easily. Several cool streams adore the way while most of the dense forest has been chopped down by timber mafia. The way is well treaded and there is no fear of straying away. The exotic valley of Swat and the holy district of Buner are the spectacular panoramas visible from Ram Takht.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Minar-e-Pakistan (Tower of Pakistan) ,Lahore,Pakistan*

Minar-e-Pakistan (Tower of Pakistan) is a public monument located in Iqbal Park in Lahore, Pakistan. The tower was constructed during the 1960s on the site where, on 23 March 1940, the All-India Muslim League passed the Lahore Resolution.

*Design*

The tower reflects a blend of Mughal, Islamic and modern architecture.

The tower was designed and supervised by Nasreddin Murat-Khan, an architect and engineer hailing from Daghestan. The structural design was given by a civil engineer Abdur Rehman Khan Niazi from Lahore, who was working with Murat Khan. Approved by the President, the design was built by Mian Abdul Khaliq and Company.The foundation stone was laid on 23 March 1960. The construction took eight years, and was completed in 1968. The Minar was completed on 31 October 1968 at an estimated cost of Rs. 500,000. The money was collected by imposing an additional tax on the cinema and horse racing tickets on the demand of Akhtar Hussain, governor of West Pakistan. Today, the minaret provides a panoramic view to visitors who can climb up the stairs or through an elevator. The parks around the monument include marble fountains and an artificial lake.

*Structure*

The base is about 8 meters above the ground. The tower rises about 62 meters on the base, thus the total height of minaret is about 92 meters above the ground. The unfolding petals of the flower-like base are 9 meters high. The diameter of the tower is about 9.75 m, and marble. The rostrum is built of patterned tiles, and faces the Badshahi Mosque. The base comprises four platforms. To symbolise humble beginnings of the freedom struggle, first platform is built with uncut Taxila stones, second platform is made of hammer-dressed stones, whereas third platform is of chiselled stones. Polished white marble at the fourth and final platform depicts the success of the Pakistan Movement.[5] Mr. Mukhtar Masood, a prolific writer and the then&#8211;deputy commissioner of Lahore, was one of the members of the Building Committee.

*Inscriptions*

At the base, there are floral inscriptions on ten converging white marble Commemorative plaques. The inscriptions include the text of Lahore Resolution in Urdu, Bengali and English, and Delhi Resolution&#8217;s text, which was passed on 9 April 1946. On different plaques, Quranic verses and 99 attributes of God are inscribed in Arabic calligraphy, whereas National Anthem of Pakistan in Urdu and Bengali, excerpts from the speeches of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, in Urdu, Bengali and English, as well as few couplets of Allama Iqbal are inscribed.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Faisal Mosque (National Mosque of Pakistan ),Islamabad,Pakistan*

The Faisal Mosque is the largest mosque in Pakistan, located in the national capital city of Islamabad. Completed in 1986, it was designed by Turkish architect Vedat Dalokay to be shaped like a desert Bedouin's tent.

It is situated at the north end of Faisal Avenue, putting it at the northernmost end of the city and at the foot of Margalla Hills, the westernmost foothills of the Himalayas. It is located on an elevated area of land against a picturesque backdrop of the Margalla Hills. This enviable location represents the mosque's great importance and allows it to be seen from miles around day and night.

The Faisal Mosque is conceived as the National Mosque of Pakistan and named after the late King Faisal bin Abdul-Aziz of Saudi Arabia.

The largest mosque in South Asia, the Faisal Mosque was the largest mosque in the world from 1986 until 1993, when it was overtaken in size by the newly completed Hassan II Mosque in Casablanca, Morocco. Subsequent expansions of the Masjid al-Haram (Grand Mosque) of Mecca and the Al-Masjid al-Nabawi (Prophet's Mosque) in Medina, Saudi Arabia, during the 1990s relegated Faisal Mosque to fourth place in terms of size.

*History*

The impetus for the mosque began in 1966 when the late King Faisal bin Abdul-Aziz supported the initiative of the Pakistani Government to build a national mosque in Islamabad during an official visit to Pakistan.

In 1969, an international competition was held in which architects from 17 countries submitted 43proposals. The mosque was designed by Turkish architect Vedat Dalokay. Construction of the mosque began in 1976 by National Construction of Pakistan, led by Azim Khan, at a cost of over 130 million Saudi riyals (approximately 120 million USD today). 

the mosque and the road leading to it were named after King Faisal bin Abdul Aziz ,after his assassination in 1975. The mosque was completed in 1986, and used to house the International Islamic University.


*Design*

The Faisal Mosque is the work of Turkish architect Vedat Dalokay, who won the Aga Khan Award for Architecture for the project. The mosque's architecture is modern and unique, lacking both the traditional domes and arches of most other mosques around the world.

The mosque's unusual design is a departure from the long history of South Asian Islamic architecture, fusing contemporary lines with the more traditional look of an Arab Bedouin's tent, with its large triangular prayer hall and four minarets. However, unlike traditional masjid design, it lacks a dome. The minarets borrow their design from Turkish tradition and are thin and pencil like.

The shape of the Faisal Mosque is an eight-sided concrete shell inspired by a desert Beduoin's tent and the cubic Kaaba in Mecca, flanked by four unusual minarets inspired by Turkish architecture. The architect later explained his thinking to design school students:

&#8220;I tried to capture the spirit, proportion and geometry of Kaaba in a purely abstract manner. Imagine the apex of each of the four minaret as a scaled explosion of four highest corners of Kaaba &#8211; thus an unseen Kaaba form is bounded by the minarets at the four corners in a proportion of height to base. Shah Faisal Mosque akin to Kaaba.

Now, if you join the apex of each minaret to the base of the minaret diagonally opposite to it correspondingly, a four-sided pyramid shall be bound by these lines at the base side within that invisible cube. That lower level pyramid is treated as a solid body while four minarets with their apex complete the imaginary cube of Kaaba.&#8221;


Entrance is from the east, where the prayer hall is fronted by a courtyard with porticoes. The International Islamic University was housed under the main courtyard, but recently relocated to a new campus. The mosque still houses a library, lecture hall, museum and cafe. The interior of the main tent-shaped hall is covered in white marble and decorated with mosaics and calligraphy by the famous Pakistani artist Sadequain, and a spectacular Turkish-style chandelier. The mosaic pattern adorns the west wall, and has the kalimah written in early Kufic script, repeated in mirror image pattern.

*Capacity*

The Faisal Mosque has covered area of 5,000 m2 (54,000 sq ft). It can accommodate 10,000 worshipers in its main prayer hall, 24,000 in its porticoes, 40,000 in its courtyard, and another 200,000 in its adjoining grounds. Although its covered main prayer hall is smaller than that of the Hassan II Mosque in Casablanca (the world's third largest mosque), Faisal Mosque has the third largest capacity of accommodating worshipers in its adjoining grounds after the Masjid al-Haram (Grand Mosque) of Mecca, the Al-Masjid al-Nabawi (Prophet's Mosque) in Medina. Each of the Mosque's four minarets are 80 m (260 ft) high (the tallest minarets in South Asia) and measure 10 x 10 m in circumference.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*MCB Tower,Karachi,Pakistan*

MCB Tower situated in Karachi, Pakistan is the headquarters of MCB Bank Limited. It is the Second tallest building in Pakistan. It is about 116 m (381 ft) tall and contains 29 floors and 3 basement floors. Construction began in 2000 and was completed in 2005.

Muslim Commercial Bank Tower - Currently the Second tallest (116 m) building in the country. It takes the title from the Habib Bank Plaza (down the street).

Architect: Arshad Shahid Abdulla

Specialized secant piling works to protect adjacent buildings during construction of the 3 basement levels & foundation.

One of the most integrated safety and security features with 24 x 7 surveillance system including smart card access to prevent unauthorized entry at any level.

From furniture design to signages, MCB tower has been designed with exquisite attention to detail.

The bank produces its own power by 1.2 MW gas turbine backed-up by two separate diesel generating sets. The heat recovery system insured that the heat produced thus is used to operate the chillers for the central air conditioning system thereby achieving an unprecedented level of power / energy consumption.

State of the art Fire / Smoke detection Alarm and sprinklised suppression system backed-up by a central fire fighting system. Rooftop garden and gymnasium with unparalleled views of the city skyline

6 high speed Elevators with a unique call system which identifies, allocates and assigns each passenger to a particular elevator to optimize their wait and travel time.

Double insulated glazing to reduce heat loss by upto 30 % and reduce noise level significantly. The glass used is specially tempered to increase strength 5 times, eliminating the risk of damage.

Construction of the helipad for helicopter access and egress in case of fire.




Spoiler: pics





































































*Valery Rozov Base Jumping*




































At Night


----------



## bianco

The scenery looks quite nice in Pakistan.
The rest of the place...not so nice.


----------



## High_Gravity

keyboardwarrior said:


> I am starting this informative thread about positive side of pakistans past,present,future of culture,fashion,food,music,sports,entertainment industry,people( men or women), economy, architecture, famous personalities, education,places, religions,civilizations, science and technology in the field of I.T,medical,space and military. i will post random pictures with some description. i will try to update this thread time to time.i am not professional in making threads. some help from USMBers and positive comments will be appreciated.
> 
> P.S: This thread is not comparison with any country.Mods have right to delete this thread or posts if it breaches any USMB rules .I do not own these pictures.



I love Pakistani food especially Biryani!


----------



## keyboardwarrior

bianco said:


> The scenery looks quite nice in Pakistan.
> The rest of the place...not so nice.



Well bro, thanks for liking the scenery ... thre are more pics to come , i am sure you will like it .... 



High_Gravity said:


> I love Pakistani food especially Biryani!



Bro, thanks for liking pakistani food ....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Dolmen Mall Clifton,Karachi,Pakistan*









Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Port Grand - Karachi Food Street- Asia's Largest Port Grand Food Street in Karachi*

Port Grand Project is a food, shopping and entertainment complex which has been built with over Rs. 1 billion investment by Grand Leisure Corporation. Port Grand project is a 13-acre world-class facility that has been designed and built in collaboration with top international architects/designers who employed the latest technology and building techniques to deliver a state of the art facility. About 40 outlets are being made operational at this stage while more outlets would be opened soon.  

The native jetty bridge has been entirely rebuilt to ensure a world-class tourist destination and a source of pride for Karachites that would ultimately attract millions of people from all over the country and beyond. Visitors would come to Port Grand not only for food and entertainment but for over a hundred different concepts at port grand that includes free wifi, port bazaar, bookstore, florist, Art lane, gift and antiques etc. 

Parking for over eight hundred cars with complimentary valet service, and pristine public restrooms and Plenty of Pedestrian friendly walkways are additional attractions at the project. The few trees that existed on the site, have been preserved and replanted. The 150 years old Banyan tree has been treated with greet care making its home for an iconic tavern known as the Napiers tavern that sits at the edge of the Napier Mole Bridge. GLC has installed a special irrigation system in the tree to give it an even longer life. Port Grand is also one of the first projects in the City that has been dedicated to building an open eco-friendly/ green environment, with special focus on urban regeneration. Port Grand is going to be a model for lot of good to be followed in the city. 

Port Grand Food and Entertainment Complex is a recreational area built in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan along the waterfront of the 19th century Native Jetty Bridge that connects the Karachi Port Trust to Keamari. The complex is a hub of shopping, dining, cultural and coastal recreational activities in the city.

Port Grand is located on Napier Mole Bridge a site that is very significant to the history of Karachi and has played a crucial role in making it the city it is today. The project stretches along 1,000 ft of Karachis ancient 19th century Native Jetty Bridge and spreads over an area of 200,000 sq. ft.

The one kilometer bridge has been transformed into an entertainment and food enclave housing numerous eateries totaling 40,000 sq. ft of climate-controlled area and space for kiosks and 11 restaurants of exotic Pakistani and foreign food and a variety of beverages















Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Music of Pakistan*

The music of Pakistan includes diverse elements ranging from music from various parts of South Asia as well as Central Asian, Persian, Turkish, Arabic and modern day Western popular music influences. With these multiple influences, a distinctive Pakistani sound has been formed.

*Ghazal*

In poetry, the ghazal (Turkish: gazel) is a poetic form consisting of couplets which share a rhyme and a refrain. Each line must share the same meter. Etymologically, the word literally refers to "the mortal cry of a gazelle". The animal is called Ghizaal, from which the English word gazelles stems, or Kastori haran (where haran refers to deer) in Urdu. Ghazals are traditionally expressions of love, separation and loneliness, for which the gazelle is an appropriate image. A ghazal can thus be understood as a poetic expression of both the pain of loss or separation of the lover and the beauty of love in spite of that pain. The form is ancient, originating in 10th century Persian verse. It is derived from the Persian qasida. The structural requirements of the ghazal are more stringent than those of most poetic forms traditionally written in English. In its style and content it is a genre which has proved capable of an extraordinary variety of expression around its central theme of love and separation. It is considered by many to be one of the principal poetic forms the Persian civilization offered to the eastern Islamic world.

The ghazals can be sung both for men and women, as an expression of love/beauty.

The ghazal spread into South Asia in the 12th century under the influence of the new Islamic Sultanate courts and Sufi mystics. Exotic to the region, as is indicated by the very sounds of the name itself when properly pronounced as &#289;azal. Although the ghazal is most prominently a form of Urdu poetry, today, it has influenced the poetry of many languages. Most Ghazal singers are trained in classical music and sing in either Khyal or Thumri.

*Qawwali*

Qawwali is the devotional music of the Chishti Sufis. Qawwali is a vibrant musical tradition that stretches back more than 700 years in India. Originally performed mainly at Sufi shrines throughout the India, it has also gained mainstream popularity. Qawwali music received international exposure through the work of the late Aziz Mian, Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan and sabri brothers, largely due to several releases on the Real World label, followed by live appearances at WOMAD festivals. Listeners, and often artists themselves are transported to a state of wajad, a trance-like state where they feel at one with God, generally considered to be the height of spiritual ecstasy in Sufism. The roots of Qawwali can be traced back to 8th century Persia, however, Qawwali in the form we know it today was essentially created by Amir Khusrau in the late 13th century.

During the first major migration from Persia, in the 11th century, the musical tradition of Sama migrated to South Asia, Turkey and Uzbekistan. Rumi and his Mevlana order of Sufism have been the propagators of Sama in Central Asia. Amir Khusrau of the Chisti order of Sufis is credited with fusing the Persian and South Asian musical traditions, to create Qawwali as well as the classical music tradition. The word "Sama" is used (or is the preferred name) in Central Asia and Turkey, for forms very similar to Qawwali while in Pakistan, the formal name used for a session of Qawwali is "Mehfil-e-Sama".

*Instruments*
 Tabla
 Dholak
 Harmonium
 Rubab (instrument)

*Notable composers and performers (Incomplete List)*
 Ustad Badar uz Zaman
 Munshi Raziuddin
 Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan
 Overload
 Sabri Brothers
 Qawwal Bahauddin
 Ateeq Hussain Khan
 Iqbal Hussain Khan Bandanawazi
 Aziz Mian


*Religious*

There is a large number of hamd and naat singers in Pakistan. This is a type of Islamic religious music where poetical verses of the love for God (Allah) is expressed. Some of the most famous artists include Ustad Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan, along with his nephew Rahat Fateh Ali KhanThere are sabri brothers from karachi.

*Hamd*

'Hamd' is not the exclusive domain of any religion. As pointed out &#8211; it denotes praise to God, it is more extensively used in the Muslim world. It is usually used in conjunction with the Sanna and referred to as 'Hamd &#8211; o &#8211; Sanna'.

*Classical* 


Classical music of Pakistan is based on the traditional music of South Asia which was patronized by various empires that ruled the region and gave birth to several genres of classic music. The classical music of Pakistan has two main principles, &#8216;sur&#8217; (musical note) and &#8216;lai&#8217; (rhythm). The systematic organization of musical notes into a scale is known as a raag. The arrangement of rhythm (lai) in a cycle is known as taal. Improvisation plays a major role during a performance.

The major genres of classical music in Pakistan are dhrupad and khayal. Dhrupad is approaching extinction in Pakistan despite vocalists like Ustad Badar uz Zaman, Ustad Hafeez Khan and Ustad Afzal Khan have managed to keep this art form alive. Khayal is the most popular genre of classical music in Pakistan as is also enjoyed with much enthusiasm in Afghanistan.

There are many families from gharanas of classical music who inherited the music from their forefathers and are still performing. Some famous gharanas are: Qwaal Bacha gharana (Ut Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan and Rahat Fateh Ali khan belongs to this gharana), and Patyala gharana (Shafaqat Amanat Ali Khan belongs to this gharana). Number of other gharanas are present in Pakistan who serves classical music. Some classical musicians like Ut Badar uz Zaman do not belong to any famous gharana but has served enormously to classical music. The legendary sitar player Mohammad Sharif Khan Poonchhwaley belongs to Poonch gharana of sitar.

Tari Khan is a classical tabla player from Pakistan. Talib Hussain was one of the last remaining pakhawaj players of Pakistan and was a recognized practitioner of the Punjab style.

*Regional*

Pakistani folk music deals with subjects surrounding daily life in less grandiose terms than the love and emotion usually contained in its traditional and classical counterpart. In Pakistan, each province has its own variation of popular folk music.

Pakistan has created many famous singers in this discipline such as the late Alam Lohar, who was very influential in the period of 1940 until 1979: he created the concept of "jugni" and this has been a folk song ever since, and he sang heer, sufiana kalaams, mirza, sassi and many more famous folk stories. Other famous folk singers include Sain Zahoor and Alam Lohar from Punjab and Allan Fakir and Mai Bhaghi from Sindh, Akhtar Chanal Zahri from Baluchistan and Zarsanga from North-West Frontier Province who is considered the queen of Pashto folk music.

*Balochi*

The music of Balochistan province is very rich and full of varieties due to the many different types of languages which are spoken in the province, including Balochi, Pashto, Brahui, Persian and Saraiki. Balochi music stems basically from Persian Music due to the close proximity of Iran. Although Balochi singers have still not made a mark on the Pakistani music scene, there are many Balochi singers and these include;Faiz Mohammad Faizok, baloch. winner of a world singing competition award.Who Was a great Balochi Folk Singer.Ali Reza Askani, Aref Baloch, Asim Baloch.

*Punjabi*

Music from the Punjab province includes many different varieties. The traditional music utilizes instruments like the dhol, flute, dholak, and tumbi. The most commonly recognized form of Punjabi music, bhangra, is based on drum rhythms of the dhol. Its modern popularity has led to the use of new instruments and electronic sound sampling. Bhangra is a Punjabi folk dance that has become popular all over Pakistan. Bhangra and Punjabi folk songs have been an integral part of the fertile provinces cultural history and many themes are related to harvest and cultivation. Others still draw on the poetic history of the province which transcend ethnic and religious boundaries. The late Alam Lohar is noted for contributing in Punjabi music since the formation of Pakistan until his death in 1979 and popularising the music term Jugni and the Punjabi instrument Chimta.

*Potohari*

Potohari has a rich tradition of poetry recital accompanied by sitar, ghara, tabla, harmonium and dholak. These poems (potohari sher) are often highly lyrical and somewhat humorous and secular in nature, though religious sher are also recited.

The Late Alam Lohar and Arif Lohar are notable Punjabi singers of Pakistan.

*Sindhi*

Music from Sindh province is sung in Sindhi, and is generally performed in either the "Baits" or "Waee" styles. The Baits style is vocal music in Sanhoon (low voice) or Graham (high voice). Waee instrumental music is performed in a variety of ways using a string instrument. Waee, also known as Kafi, is found in the surrounding areas of Balochistan, Punjab, and Rajasthan. Common instruments used in Sindhi regional music include the Yaktaro, Narr, and Naghara.


*Notable Sindhi singers (Incomplete List)*
 Allan Faqir
 Ahmed Mughal
 Sarmad Sindhi
 Bhagat Kanwar Ram
 Deeba Sahar
 Runa Laila
 Shazia Khushk
 Zarina Baloch
 Zeeshan Mashori
 Ajay Kumar

*Kashmiri*

The predominant language found in Pakistan's Northern Areas has an extensive oral history which dates back several thousand years. With the increase in tourism to Pakistan's Northern Areas and increased domestic as well as international awareness of the local folk music, the Shinha folk traditions have managed to stay alive and vibrant. A dardic language with considerable Persian influence is found in Pakistan's Chitral region in the North West of the country. Khowar folk music had considerable patronage particularly during the rule of the Mehtars in the last century. Folk music in this region has remained relatively pure and unscathed by modern influences due to the relative isolation of this district. The arrival of many refugees from the adjacent Nuristan province of Afghanistan and the subsequent increase in commercial activity in Chitrali bazaars allowed this local form of music to flourish in the past few decades.

*Saraiki* 

Saraiki language is spoken by 13.9 million people in southern Punjab and northern Sindh. Atta Ullah Essa Khelvi Khan is one of the most famous Saraiki singers in Pakistan, hailing from Mianwali. Saraiki media has significantly developed and has brought more talent onto the national level, such as Kook TV and Rohi TV. The Saraiki language is often considered the sweetest of all Pakistani languages, hence the popularity of Saraki music is nationwide. The great late Pathanay Khan also did considerable work in the field of Saraiki music. His songs such as Mera Ishq Vi Tu and Charakay De are still loved by masses and equally appreciated by non-Saraiki speakers. Another star of this language is world renowned folk singer Reshma. She has rendered some beautiful songs in Saraiki along with Urdu and Punjabi for which she gained fame across Pakistan and internationally. A new voice from Mianwali is also attracting people Ali Imran Awan.

*Pashto*

Pashto music is commonly found in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and in Pakistan's major urban centres such as Karachi, Rawalpindi, Lahore, Sialkot and Multan, genres include Tappa, Charbeta, Neemkai, Loba, Shaan and Badala. The Tappa is believed to be one of the oldest forms of Pashto poetry; it comprises two unequal meters, with the second longer than the first. Charbetta is the most popular form of poetry, and epic poem which focuses on heroic figures. The music is sung at a fast tempo by two or more singers. Neemakai is composed by Pashto women, expressing a range of issues from daily life. Loba is another form of Pashto folk song composed as a dramatic dialogue, often to tell romantic tales. Shaan is a celebratory song performed at occasions such as marriage and child birth. Although Badala is a type of Pashto folk music, it is normally sung by professional musicians. It is an epic poem set to composed music which is performed with instruments such harmonium, drums and tabla. The Rubab, a kind of lute is an essential part of Pasthtu folk music. This music is uncommon as the ruling MMA has restricted the use of music in the province. In recent years, the Pashto music industry has been given official patronage through television and increased support by Pakistani listeners who have begun to appreciate classic and traditional Pashto poetry.

*Persian*

Persian is spoken mainly in the North West of Pakistan but there are also considerable Persian speaking inhabitants in Pakistan's major urban centres of Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad. During and after the Soviet occupation of Afghanistan and subsequent arrival of millions of Afghan refugees to Pakistan, much of the Afghan (Dari/Persian) music industry was kept alive by performances and recordings made in Pakistan. After more than 20 years, Persian folk music has made considerable and often subtle contributions the overall Pakistani music industry. singers from Afghanistan regularly perform throughout Pakistan particularly at weddings and other formal functions. Singers such as Mehdi Hassan, ustad nusrat fateh ali khan Rahat fateh ali khan Iqbal Bano, Farida Khanum and Abida Parveen have sung ghazals in Persian such as those of Hazrat Amir Khusrow, Arsallah Behram.

*Hindko*

Music from Hazara Division is sung in Hindko, and is generally performed in either the "Maheyay" or "sher" styles.

*Modern*

Details of Modern Music in Separate Threads

Pakistani music in the 21st century revitalized itself.

*Pop
Rock
Hip hop
Filmi
*


*Producers (Incomplete List)*

Music production seems to have stayed in the shadows in the Pakistan music industry. Behind the successes of some of the top talent in the country, there were almost always music producers who never got their due credit.


Badar uz Zaman &#8211; Originally a Classical singer yet worked a lot in the fusion of old music with new one.

Mekaal Hasan &#8211; a member of the Meekal Hasan Band and one of the most talented musicians in Pakistan who has produced great hits like "Aadat" for Jal The Band, "Sampooran" and "Andohlan" for his own band.

Rohail Hyatt &#8211; a member of Vital Signs who produced all the Vital Signs albums and albums for various other artists like Awaz, Rahat Fateh Ali Khan, Ali Azmat. He has worked with big names such as Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan, Ustaad Saami and Fareed Ayaz. He produced the background music for the hit Pakistani film Khuda Kay Liye and produced the song "Jiya Dhadak Dhadak Jaye" for the film Kalyug. He is also a producer of Coke Studio

Shani Haider &#8211; a unique musician from a musical family and the only producer who produced music albums for almost every artist Junaid Jamshed, Ali Zafar, Shafqat Amanat Ali Khan, Hadiqa Kiyani, Shehzad Roy, Fakhir, Haroon, Jimmy Attre, Raheem Shah, Najam Sheraz, Fakhar-e-Alam, Sajjad Ali. Shani is the eldest son of the great tabla maestro Ustad Arshad Ali and he is known in the industry for his different musical approach in blending eastern and western music. He also has a huge musical score in the advertising industry of Pakistan for composing jingles and soundtracks for the major brands like Pepsi, Nestle, P&G, Orascom, Coca Cola, Braun, Toyota, Honda and many.

Zeeshan Parwez, Sachal Music Izzat Majeed and Mushtaq Soofi produce artists including the popular Sachal Studio Orchestra (jazz and bossa nova), Mian Sheharyar, Hariharan, Ustad Fateh Ali Khan of Gwalior, Reshma, Mehnaz, Wazir Afzal, Qadir Shaggan, Ustad Nazar Hussain. 


*Notable composers and performers (Incomplete List)*
 Abida Parveen
 Abrar ul Haq
 Ahmed Rushdi 
 Tufail Niazi
 Alam Lohar
 Ali Azmat
 Amanat Ali Khan
 Amjad Bobby
 Arif Lohar
 Asad Amanat Ali Khan
 Atif Aslam
 Farida Khanum
 Ghulam Ali
 Iqbal Bano
 Khawaja Khurshid Anwar
 M Ashraf
 Malika Pukhraj
 Master Abdullah
 Mehdi Hassan
 Munni Begum
 Naheed Akhtar
 Najam Sheraz
 Nayyara Noor
 Noor Jehan
 Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan
 Rasheed Attre
 Roshan Ara Begum
 Sabri Brothers
 Sajjad Ali
 Tahira Syed
 Tina Sani
 Usman Warsi
 Ustad Badar uz Zaman
 Waqar Ali
 Zayn Malik


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*St. Anthony&#8217;s Parish,Karachi,Pakistan*

St. Anthony&#8217;s Parish is part of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Karachi in Pakistan.

*History*

The idea of St. Anthony&#8217;s Parish was first conceived in 1937. A plot of land with a large bungalow was acquired on McNeil Road.

The largest room was converted into a small church, two rooms served as the presbetery while the two others would be a school. On February 13, 1937 a relic of St. Anthony was brought in procession and the first parish priest Fr. Aquina van Liebergen O.F.M. was appointed.

In 1941 it had 829 parishioners.

In the first year of the parish, the first to be Baptised in the new parish was Anthony Joseph Mahnga.

On June 25, 1939 the foundation stone of the present church was laid, but due to the war, it was decided to postpone the construction.

In 1941 the old church was painted and renovated just before the feast of Pentecost. The new antependium of the altar, the work of a generous lady artist, was used for the first time on the feast. At the time, Fr. Valens Wienk O.F.M was the parish priest. Collection of funds for the building of the church carried on and the new church was dedicated to St. Anthony of Padua in the early 1950s. The architect of this church, built in traditional Gothic style was Bro. Hilary Lardenoye O.F.M.

It had a seating capacity of about 300. In the compound of the church is a beautiful grotto honoring Mary.

The Apostolic Nunciature to Pakistan was also located in the parish in its Chancellery at old Clifton after the Vatican established diplomatic relations with Pakistan on July 17, 1950.

The only person from this parish to be conferred the sacrament of Holy Orders was Fr. Theophilus D&#8217;Souza on January 9, 1972. However, St. Anthony&#8217;s has given seven members to the religious life.

In July 1986, the parish which had been administered by the Franciscans since its beginning, was handed over to Diocesan priests.

In the 2004, the church&#8217;s seating capacity was expanded by building an extension on its left side.


*Current situation* 

The parish is multi-lingual, with Masses said in English daily, Urdu weekly, and Punjabi, Tamil and Konkani on special feasts.

In 2011, the parish is estimated to provide spiritual care to 15,000 people largely due to inter-parish migration and the construction of many housing units in the vicinity of the Church. The territory includes the affluent areas of Clifton and the Defence Housing Society. In Feb. 2011 the parish included about 1,250 English- and about 1,600 Urdu-speaking families.

Over the years the following groups have functioned in the parish, Parish Council, Senior, Junior and Children&#8217;s Choirs (English and Urdu), Legion of Mary ( several presidia), Vincent de Paul Society, Youth group (English and Urdu), Lectors&#8217; group (English and Urdu), Eucharistic Ministers, Ushers and Collectors, Family of Jesus and Mary, Familia group, Sunday school (English and Urdu) and Security group. The parish also has chapters of the Catholic Women&#8217;s Guild, Women's Sodality and the Goinkars&#8217; Own Academy.

The old St. Anthony&#8217;s School, built along the wall of the compound was demolished and in its place, on the opposite side, an imposing three storied structure was constructed for the school which incorporated a hall to seat the overflow of parishioners from the church in 1990.

Every Tuesday, a large number of devotees from all over Karachi make the pilgrimage to the church to attend the special prayers to St. Anthony. So also, a large number of the faithful attend the Tridensina prayers which culminate in the Feast of the patron on June 13. The Novena to Our Lady of Valankani in September is also heavily attended by people from all over Karachi.

The Fete after the Patron&#8217;s Feast draws large crowds and affords an opportunity to the parishioners not only to socialise, but also raises funds for the charitable undertakings of the parish.

The parish also caters to the needs of new communities and Masses are said in the newly constructed premises of the Presbytery (in Civil Lines), Stella Maris (old Clifton) and Shirin Jinnah Colony (near the Boating Basin). The parish is also home to a number of religious communities such as the Congregation of Jesus and Mary, Sisters of the Good Shepherd and the Daughters of the Cross.

The parish also fields a soccer team and participated in the Karachi Goan Association Gymkhana All-Christian football tournament on 23 November 2003 at the KGA ground. The inaugural match was played between St. Lawrence&#8217;s Parish and St. Anthony&#8217;s Parish.

St Anthony&#8217;s Church has made it onto the Sindh government&#8217;s new list of 1,016 buildings to be classified as heritage listed.

On 25 March 2012, more than 600 people gathered at the Church for a special Mass to celebrate Sister John Berchmans Conway and Fr. Robert McCulloch receiving the country&#8217;s highest civilian award - Sitara-e-Quaid-e-Azam, for their services in the fields of education, health and promoting interfaith harmony.

In 2012, as part of its 75th anniversary celebrations, the parish has started a free medical care program for the poor.




Spoiler: pics




















































































*Pakistani Top Model Sunita Marshal's Wedding with Hassan Ahmed at Karachi&#8217;s Saint Anthony Church.*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Pakistani Pop & Rock Music*

Pakistani pop music refers to popular music forms in Pakistan. Pakistani pop is a mixture of traditional Pakistani classical music and western influences of jazz, rock and roll, hip-hop and disco sung in various languages of Pakistan, including Urdu. The popularity of music is based on the individual sales of a single, viewership of its music video or the singer's album chart positions. Apart from within Pakistan, Pakistani pop music has also achieved an influential following and popularity in neighboring countries and is listened by members of the Pakistani diaspora, especially in the Middle East, Europe and North America.

Pakistani pop music is attributed to have given birth to the genre in the South Asian region with Ahmed Rushdi's song Ko-Ko-Korina in 1966.

Veterans like Runa Laila started the pop industry in Pakistan while the fifteen-years old pop sensation Nazia with her brother Zohaib Hassan ushered the birth of pop music all over South Asia tailing on the success of her British endeavours.

From Rushdi's pop hits to songs sung by the Hassan siblings, to bands including Junoon, Vital Signs, Jal and Strings, the Pakistani pop industry has steadily spread throughout South Asia and today is the most popular genre in Pakistan and the neighbouring South Asian countries. Songs sung by Pakistani pop artists are a regular feature on soundtracks of most of the Bollywood movies.

The genre has always been accepted in the mainstream youth culture but hindrances came in the form of changing governments, cultural conservatism, foreign influences and a stiff competition from neighbouring countries. Still, pop music thrived and survived with a steady growth. In was not until recent times that Pakistani pop music was to be admired throughout South Asia and the rest of the world.



*History*

*196070: Rise and fall of Film Pop playback* 

*The Master of Stage: Ahmed Rushdi*

After the partition of India, the most popular form of entertainment in the newly created Pakistan was the medium of film. Cinemas sprouted up in various corners of the nation, especially in Lahore, Karachi and Dacca in East Pakistan and playback singing became popular. People that tended to move into the genre had to be trained in classical music, usually trained by ustads who mastered its various forms and styles. In 1966, a talented young playback singer Ahmed Rushdi (now considered as one of the greatest singers of South Asia) sang the first South Asian pop song Ko-Ko-Korina for the film Armaan. Composed by Sohail Rana, the song was a blend of 60s bubblegum pop, rock and roll twist music and Pakistani film music. This genre would later be termed as filmi pop. Paired with Runa Laila, the singer is considered the pioneering father of pop music, mostly hip-hop and disco, in South Asia.

Following Rushdi's success, Christian bands specialising in jazz started performing at various night clubs and hotel lobbies in Karachi, Hyderabad and Lahore. They would usually sing either famous American jazz hits or cover Rushdi's songs. Rushdi sang playback hits along with Runa Laila.

The 1970s saw a nose-dive in the progress of cinema in Pakistan as the nation was left in the state of turmoil over the changes in the government administration and Pakistani cinema.


*New era and revival: King of Pakistan Pop Alamgir (1972-1989)*

While the cinema in Pakistan was declining, And when it seemed that music in Pakistan had no hopes of surviving , Anwar Maqsood and Shoaib Mansoor launched the career of Nerissa, Beena and Shabana Benjamin (collectively known as the Benjamin Sisters) in 1972. The sisters filled television screens with their melodious charms and tabloids started calling it the Benjamin Sisters Phenomenon.

A few years later came Alamgir. Like all people from his generation, Alamgir was raised listening to songs by bands like ABBA and Boney M. He would do renditions of popular New Wave songs in Urdu. In 1973, influenced by disco and funk, Alamgir sang Albela Rahi, an Urdu song literally translated from a famous Cuban hit originally in Spanish. Alamgir brought a new form of music to Pakistan, one that blended the classical forms with a tint of modern Western music. Hit after another, he proved to be the most successful singer and musician of his time. Alongside Alamgir, Muhammad Ali Shehki also rose to fame with his renditions of the Hindustani classical forms with mediums like jazz and rock. Patriotic songs sung by the singer are still the nation's favourites. Pop music was growing a snail's pace until the appearance of the most unlikely entrant in the music scene.

Hassan Jahangir (born 1962) is a Pakistani Pop singer. He gained fame in the 80's with hit singles such as "Hawa Hawa", "Hato Bacho", .He released his first single "Imran Khan" in 1982 and went on to release his one and only internationally famous album Hawa Hawa. It sold approximately 15 million copies in India. His music was acclaimed in South Asia, most notably Pakistan and India.


*New wave of music and New genres (1980-2000s)*


*The Queen of Disco Pop: Nazia Hassan*

In 1980, Nazia Hassan, a fifteen-years old Pakistani Singer residing in the United Kingdom was approached by Pakistani and Indian and directors , an Indian music producer who asked her to sing the song Aap Jaisa Koi for the film Qurbani. She was selected for the nasal quality of the song's delivery. The song became an instant hit in the UK and the sub-continent. Influenced primarily by disco beats and hip-hop, Nazia along with her brother Zohaib Hassan produced successive hits. Their songs Disco Deewane and Tere Qadmon Ko became the rage all over Asia to the extent that their very first album was declared the best selling album of the time in Asia. 

*Rock music (1980-1989) *

Despite Zia's tough rhetoric against the Western music, the 1980s era is the widely regarded times of birth and rise of Pakistan's homegrown and ingenious rock music. 

Despite the hardship and problems faced by the music industry, the siblings, Nazia and her younger brother Zohaib Hassan, teamed up to produce more pop albums . They managed to reach UK Top 40 with the English version of their song "Disco Deewane" titled "Dreamer Deewane". The album sold over 14 million records, not only in Asia, but as far as South America, South Africa and Soviet Union.

the new genre of music, the rock music, began to rise during the regime of President Zia-ul-Haq. Throughout the 1980s, there was a popular wave of cultural change and the 80's fashion hair styles and clothing was beginning to be notice by the public. The homegrown rock music bands, out of ordinary to the culture, came to be perceived by many Pakistani fans and country's cultural observers as a "promising new era of cultural revival". Their enormous popularity significantly opened a new wave of music and a modern chapter in the history of Pakistan.The public generally welcomed the new hair styles and fashion wear (popular among university female and male students).


During the peak and end times of Zia's conservative regime, there was a popular wave of cultural change, and the Western fashion style and music stormed the country. In 1980s, various music arrangers held underground rock music concerts in the five star hotels and university campuses. Ironically, it was the conservative regime of President Zia-ul-Haq when the rock music exploded and underground rock music concerts were held all over the country, including Islamabad and near the residence of Zia-ul-Haq. In 1986, the rock band, Vital Signs, released its very first single, Do Pal Ka Jeevan, which became an ultimate success in the country.

The success of Vital Signs helped others to follow their suit, and the rock music in the country skyrocketed for the first time in the history of the country. In a time when there was no hope for the industry to survive, rock music bands notably and much quickly filled the gap that pop music industry had left. According to the Western observers and cultural critics, the rock music bands in the country brought the significant shift of country's transformation into modernism during 1990s. With the rise of Vital Signs and later, Junoon and others, the rock music, exploded in 1980s and 1990s, became a vehicle for expressing patriotic nationalist spirit in Pakistan.

In 1987, the first privately owned television station, the Network Television Marketing (NTM) opened up introducing shows aimed at the younger generation. In 1989, Shoaib Mansoor produced a show for PTV called Music '89 and took the Hassan siblings as the show's host. This show is responsible for single-handedly creating legends out of bands like Vital Signs, Junoon, Ali Haider, Sajjad Ali and Jupiters also including underground alternative rock bands like Final Cut and The Barbarians. According to the editorial written in The Express Tribune in 2011, the "Vital Signs and Pakistan's ingenious rock music was the only "arsenal" the country had against foreign encroaching entertainment industry." It was during the midst of Zia times, when Dil Dil Pakistan was released on television and on a short time period, it became a huge success in the country.


*Music Channel Charts: 1990-1994* 

With the success of Vital Signs and other bands, rock music significantly helped listing the pop music as well. The primetime reception on NTM in Lahore, Karachi and Islamabad and the STN (STN) which co-broadcast a show titled Music Channel Charts. The rock music continued to be appreciated by the public and an hour-length show that showcased music videos for various artists in a countdown format. When people started getting acquainted to the show's format, amateur bands and singers taped their own videos and sent them to be aired. With competition rising and only a few minutes dedicated to a single video, pop and rock musicians from all over the country were being recognised for their work.

The show made upcoming artists such as rapper Fakhre Alam, Danish Rahi, Fringe Benefit (the debut album Tanhai was recorded and mixed by Tahir Gul Hasan at his recording studios in Karachi), Strings, Aamir Zaki, and Haroon Rashid and Faakhir Mehmood from Awaz household names. 
 It was during this time that recording companies like EMI Pakistan, Pepsi Pakistan Inc. and Sound Master started taking note of the new and rising stars. They started signing contracts with bands including Strings, Vital Signs, Junoon, Benjamin Sister, and Awaz who would later become iconic pop-rock bands. At this time, various rock bands earned a lot of recognition abroad after Vital Signs made its debut international concert in the United States in 1993.

*Filling the void (1994-1998)*

During Benazir Bhutto's period, the Pakistan film industry made its comeback after many of film artists, including Reema, Shaan, Meera, Moammar Rana, Shafqat Cheema, and many others, acted in various Urdu films that earned a lot of public appraisal. Benazir Bhutto's cultural policies projected extreme level of national spirit and proponents of nationalism was supported at high government level. At the PTV Lahore centre in 1994, host of the children's musical show Sohail Rana's Angan Angan Taray, pop singer Hadiqa Kiyani sang in Adnan Sami's musical Sargam. She would continue to host the show for three years after taking a break out to pursue her career as a solo pop artist. She would later be crowned as the second most popular pop singer after Nazia. She was followed by Komal Rizvi who won much appraisal for her work.

In the very last years before its closure, MCC introduced a Punjabi pop song "Billo De Ghar", sang by Abrar-ul-Haq, in its line-up which instantly became a hit. The chart-topping success was most unexpected for the singer, a Pakistan Studies teacher at the esteemed Aitchison College. Abrar-ul-Haq became a celebrity overnight and decided to leave his teaching career to enter show business in 1997. His Punjabi pop songs with bhangra beats introduced Punjabi pop .

The rock music continue to dominate the pop music when the band Junoon had established a name as the pioneers of Sufi rock in Europe and the Americas, although people believe the genre started with Alamgir's Jugni. Vital Sings continue its highly acclaimed work, and officially released five rock music albums. In an effort to revive the Qawwali/Ghazal genre, Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan was join music directors and produced the first ever Qawwali/Ghazal pop song Afreen Afreen.

*(1999-2002)*


after Pervaiz Musharraf's coup d'état, the media was privatised. Seeing this as an opportunity, bands returned on the music scene and started producing videos with a much richer content. In 2001, Ghazanfar Ali, producer and CEO of the Indus Media Group started his very first venture into the music industry with Indus Music, a channel dedicated to music. 

The channel started as a part of the Indus Vision channel and was later started as separate channel in 2003.[14] With nothing much to watch than a few Pakistani channels, the youngsters in the country would settle in for Indus Music and would become interested in music once again.

in 2002, the music industry in Pakistan had fully recovered and with local concerts in full swing, Pakistan music had taken the country by storm yet again. Websites opened up discussing, distributing and satirising music. Perhaps, the only reason music began so popular in so short a span of time can be attributed to piracy. Instead of fighting against piracy, musicians embraced it and released their musical content not through a record label but through the Internet on their own website and personally collaborating with fans.

*Recent times* 

While the rock music continue to be gather more popularity in the country, the Pakistani pop music in the 21st century continues to also grow in popularity as more singers enter the genre. The Pakistani music industry is still dominated by Pakistani rock music and pop singers and their popularity has spilled over into neighbouring countries such as India, Russia, Afghanistan, Iran, Nepal and other countries in South Asia and Central Asia. Atif Aslam, Adnan Sami Khan, Hadiqa Kiyani, Abrar-ul-Haq, Shehzad Roy and bands including Strings and the Mekaal Hasan Band are some of the recent popular Pakistani acts.

*List of artists (Incomplete List)* 

Following is a list of some notable pop acts in Pakistan.

 Abrar-ul-Haq
 Adnan Sami Khan
 Ahmed Jahanzeb
 Ahmed Rushdi
 Alamgir
 Ali Azmat
 Ali Haider
 Ali Zafar
 Atif Aslam
 Awaz
 Benjamin Sisters
 Call
 Faakhir Mehmood
 Fakhre Alam
 Hadiqa Kiyani
 Haroon Rashid
 Jal
 Junaid Jamshed
 Junoon
 Mekaal Hasan Band
 Muhammad Ali Shehki
 Mustafa Zahid
 Nazia Hassan
 Roxen
 Runa Laila
 Sajjad Ali
 Saleem Javed
 Shafqat Amanat Ali
 Shehzad Roy
 Strings
 Vital Signs
 Zohaib Hassan


*Pakistani Rock*


Pakistani rock is a form of rock music that is largely produced in Pakistan. It incorporates elements of both American rock and Pakistani classical music. It has its own distinctive elements, such as a homegrown class of sounds and melodies, spanning progressive rock, hard rock, or heavy metal. Pakistani rock is almost entirely sung in Urdu, however many new bands have recently come out with songs in Punjabi, Pashto, Sindhi and English.

*History*

*New wave of music (19801989)*

The rock music in Pakistan began in 1980s with the arrival of many of cassettes of several Western music groups such as Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Van Halen and among others. By 1983-85, various underground rock music groups began to perform at the local five-star hotels and university campuses in the country. The rock music had rooted in the ultraconservative regime of President Zia-ul-Haq who had denounced the Western culture.

In mid 1985, the Western-influenced rock music began to be notice by the public and the underground concerts were held all over the country. The quick success of the rock music jolted the country in a peak time when the ultra-conservative regime of President General Zia-ul-Haq.

Various groups had garnered and got the attention of the public and the rock music naturally got appreciated as it was out of the ordinary.

During the peak and end times of regime of President Zia-ul-Haq, there was popular wave of cultural change in the country, and the youth at that time was attracted to many underground rock music bands. In 1986, the Vital Signs released its very first single Do Pal Ka Jeevan which became an ultimate success and the band built its reputation in Pakistan's underground music industry. The rock music bands and trios came to be perceived by many Pakistani fans and country's cultural observers as a "promising new era of cultural revival". Their enormous popularity significantly opened a new wave of music and a modern chapter in the history of Pakistan.

In 1980s, the rock bands including the Strings, The Barbarians, The Final Cut, Jupiters, Junoon, and Vital Signs gained a lot of public appraisal and popularity for their act; the public opnion was generally positive and welcomed the bands for their unique act. The STN, NTM, and PTV launched a show titled Music Channel Charts to highlight new talent every week due to popular youth demand.

*Continuing success (1990-Present)* 

The Vital Signs were followed by Junoon, Awaz, Strings, and Jupiters, which all of whom had exploded the pop, rock and heavy metal music genre in the country, bringing the significant shift of country's transformation into modernism during 1990s. The Pakistani rock further matured itself and gained public appraisalwith the arrival of American satellite television in the 1990s. The popular form of music quickly spread throughout the country and with that came the arrival of various rock bands in 1990s. Early rock bands such as Vital Signs and Junoon are regarded as the pioneers of Pakistan's rock music. Other bands such as Strings began in the mid 1990s and during the late 1990s underground bands were becoming a norm in cities across Pakistan. In a short span of time, the Western-influenced rock bands gained enormous popularity and were generally welcomed by the public. The Music Channel Charts became the first rock music entity that gives ratings of rock band and Music '89 wasthe first ever all pop/rock music stage-show to be aired on PTV and other privately held channels.

Cities such as Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad witnessed an explosion of rock bands and concerts in 2000 as Pakistan began to liberalize under President Musharraf.

In 2002, a major shift in the rock music of Pakistan occurred with the arrival of the Pepsi Battle of the Bands, which saw bands like Aaroh, Mizraab, Entity Paradigm and Mekaal Hasan Band appear onto the scene. Finally Pakistan saw good rock music, with respectable instrument playing. In 2006 Raeth and Aaroh spread waves across the border by their debut song Bhula Doh.

With the rise of Vital Signs and later, Junoon and others, the rock music, exploded in 1980s and 1990s, became a vehicle for expressing patriotic nationalist spirit in Pakistan. Undoubtedly, the rock music has been one major influential force which has truly kept the national spirits high amidst the prevailing social woes which have had worsened in since 1980s, such music included songs like "Dil Dil Pakistan" and many more.

*Sufi Rock* 

The band Junoon is said to be the pioneers of "Sufi Rock a genre of Pakistani rock which mixes Sufi poetry with modern rock music elements. They sang mostly in Urdu, in a style blending Western hard rock with Sindhi and Punjabi and folk. Junoon effectively created an audience for rock music in Pakistan. "The band's appeal reaches beyond the Westernised elite", said Newsweek. Q magazine called them "One of the biggest bands in the world". The New York Times referred to Junoon as "the U2 of Pakistan".

In a preview of Junoon's performance at the House of Blues in Los Angeles, the L.A. Times said that Junoon's "ability to captivate audiences" is "inspiring Beatles-like reactions". Junoon has been credited with beginning the "Junooni" generation in Pakistan, similar to that of the MTV generation in the United States.

*Contemporary Rock* 

The majority of all Pakistani rock bands are contemporary in nature, often mixing soft rock with Pakistani classical music. Several popular bands, including EP, Call, and Noori, have been integral in revitalizing the rock culture in Pakistan.

*Heavy Metal* 

After the successful emergence of Vital Signs in 1980s and Junoon in 1990s, the heavy metal music genre began to rise after the 1997 general elections. The Black Warrant was one of the earliest heavy metal band that releases its very first album in the public.[10] The roots of Pakistani heavy metal music can be traced back to the British styled New Wave when it was transferred in late 1980s and early 1990s. In 1980s, the bands "Final Cut" and Barbarians are considered the earliest Pakistani heavy metal bands. Although they were short-lived, they influenced many other musicians. Guitarist Salman Ahmad gained fame for his unique style of playing Sufi-style and neoclassical musics in heavy metal form.

The second wave of heavy metal artists, including bands such as Dhun which was Fawad Baloch's more conventional metal project and Black Warrant which still continues to promote the genre..[10] The most notable and productive work on heavy metal genre was bestowed and carried out by the Mizraab whose Panchi album was an ultimate success in this genre. Guitarist Faraz Anwar of Mizraab's solo instrumental work is widely noticed by the public and news channels dubbed Anwar as "Pakistan's master of progressive-metal rock." In recent studies and reports conducted by CNN, the Heavy metal is one of Pakistan's most popular genres of music, and country's radio FMs broadcast the music each week. Since 2004, the economic liberalization programmes of Prime minister Shaukat Aziz which helped open the new Pakistan and several music video channels, have trigger the underground heavy metal movements in cities such as Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad.

Although Mizraab, a band led by Faraz Anwar that is considered to be Pakistan's first progressive metal band, have also played a significant role in promoting the growth of metal music in Pakistan. Furthermore, bands such as Jehangir Aziz Hayat, Takatak, Messiah and Foreskin are examples of significant metal bands that have surfaced in the past five years.


*Underground*

"Underground" is an umbrella term that covers bands that perform in small establishments throughout the country, most notably in the various universities and colleges in Pakistan. Bands like Kainath, Seth, Incision, Black Warrant and symphonic metal band Jangli Jaggas were some of the earliest underground bands. Other bands such as Burzukh, Corpsepyre, Holy Black, Against All Odds, Hassan Sheraz, Ecstasy, ICU and Sifr have recently emerged. There are a large number of bands from all across Pakistan at present including The world famous Kamode Band, Black Warrant, Paranoid, Mercury, Kain, Ahsan the band, Drain, Lithium, Drainage, Cultural Jukebox, The Rising, Genocide, and Hypnotix-2000. The underground scenes in both Karachi and Lahore are teeming with college students eager to become famous. ICU is the first Pakistani punk band.

More recently Death Metal and Progressive Metal have experienced a rise in popularity in the underground Pakistani music scene. Newer bands composed mostly of university students have taken a huge step in taking the heavy metal scene of Pakistan forward. Bands like Berserker, Black Warrant, Cardinal Sin, Elegy, Communal Grave, Dementia, Odyssey, Takatak, Reckoning Storm, Ruin and Soul Vomit among others have already made their mark in Pakistan.


*Famous bands (Incomplete List)*

 Aaroh
 Black Warrant
 Call
 EP
 Fuzon
 Jal
 Jehangir Aziz Hayat
 Josh
 Junoon
 Karavan
 The Kominas
 Laal
 Mauj
 Mekaal Hasan Band
 Mizraab
 Noori
 Roxen
 RAETH
 Seth
 Strings
 Sajid & Zeeshan
 Vital Signs
 Takatak
 SYMT



Spoiler: pics



*Famous Artists and Bands (Incomplete List)*

*Ahmed Rushdi*






*Alamgir- The King of The Pop*






*M.Ali Shehki*






*Nazia & Zoheb*






*Benjamin Sisters *






*Tehsen Javed*






*Saleem Javed*






*Vital Signs*







*Junoon*






*Hadiqa*






*Awaz*






*Call*






*Fakhr-e-Alam*






*Meekal Hassan Band*






*Roxen*






*Ahmed Jahanzeb*






*Sajjad Ali*







*Jal*






*Shehzad Roy*







*Atif Aslam*






*Adnan Sami*






*Ali Zafar*






*Aaroh*






*EP*






*Mizraab*






*Noori*






*Karvan*






*Laal*






*Raeth*







*Waqar Ali*






*SYMT*






*Strings*









P.S : Pakistani Music Industry is Huge Industry itself. I tried my best to cover every artists and bands in this post.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Pakistani Inventions and Discoveries*

This article lists inventions and discoveries made by Pakistani Scientists.

*Agriculture*

In 2013, a Pakistani firm invented a new formula to make fertilizers that cannot be converted into bomb-making materials. The firm, Fatima Fertilizer, had succeeded in making non-lethal alternatives to ammonium nitrate, a key ingredient in the fertilizers it makes. Fertilizers with ammonium nitrate, however, can easily be converted into bomb-making ingredients. This invention was praised by the Pentagon. Such a long-term solution would be a true scientific breakthrough, US Army Lieutenant General Michael Barbero, the head of the Pentagons Joint Improvised Explosive Device Defeat Organization, said in a statement. After this invention, CNN reported that the United States and Pakistan reached an agreement to jointly make fertilizers with non-explosive materials. But diplomatic sources told Dawn that an agreement could only be reached after the new material is tested. The sources said that US experts would soon visit Pakistan for testing the new material with experts from the Fatima Group, Pakistans major fertilizer manufacturer.

Fatima Fertilizer







*Biology*

Dr. Naweed Syed, a specialist in the field of biomedical engineering and member of the medicine faculty at the University of Calgary, became the first scientist who managed to "connect brain cells to a silicon chip". The discovery is a major step in the research of integrating computers with human brains to help people control artificial limbs, monitor people's vital signs, correct memory loss or impaired vision.

Dr. Naweed Syed







*Chemistry*

Development of the world's first workable plastic magnet at room temperature by organic chemist and polymer scientist Naveed Zaidi.

Naveed Zaidi







*Physics*

-Discovery of electroweak interaction by Abdus Salam, along with two Americans Sheldon Lee Glashow and Steven Weinberg. The discovery led them to receive the Nobel Prize in Physics.

-Abdus Salam who along with Steven Weinberg independently predicted the existence of a subatomic particle now called the Higgs boson, Named after a British physicist who theorized that it endowed other particles with mass.

-The development of the Standard Model of particle physics by Sheldon Glashow's discovery in 1960 of a way to combine the electromagnetic and weak interactions. In 1967 Steven Weinberg and Abdus Salam incorporated the Higgs mechanism into Glashow's electroweak theory, giving it its modern form.

Abdus Salam







-Development of the SMB probe to detect heavy water leaks in nuclear power plants by Sultan Bashiruddin Mahmood.

Sultan Bashiruddin Mahmood







*Medicine*


-The Ommaya reservoir - a system for the delivery of drugs (e.g. chemotherapy) into the cerebrospinal fluid for treatment of patients with brain tumours - was developed by Ayub K. Ommaya, a Pakistani neurosurgeon.






Ayub K. Ommaya







-A non-invasive technology for monitoring intracranial pressure (ICP) - developed by Faisal Kashif.

Faisal Kashif







-Two medical devices - a pleuroperitoneal shunt and a special endotracheal tube to supply oxygen during fiberoptic bronchoscopy in awake patients - were invented by S Amjad Hussain, a Pakistani American doctor from Peshawar, Pakistan. His work made him an inductee into the Medical Mission Hall of Fame.

Dr. S Amjad Hussain







-A non-kink catheter mount was designed by a Pakistani doctor A. K. Jamil. He also developed a simple device for teaching controlled ventilation (A device through which young doctors can be trained on artificial ventilation of the lungs without Operation theater and patient)

A. K. Jamil







-Sheraz Daya is a Pakistani ophthalmologist and eye surgeon best known for his work in the use of stem-cell research during sight recovery surgery. Daya has developed new techniques in corneal transplant surgery, including the integration of stem cell treatment to trigger ocular surface restoration. The research led to clinical success in 2005, with the application of ex vivo stem cell transplantation and lamellar grafting to transplant surgery. His 2005 trial helped forty people regain their partially or fully impaired vision, including Deborah Catlyn who was blind in both eyes. Daya first began using and developing the techniques in 1999, describing the process as the removal of the "Limbal tissue ... from a donor eye. These cells are then multiplied in a laboratory," before being used. By 2007 the procedure had been used with over 1000 patients in the UK. He has also worked in the fields of anterior segment and keratorefractive surgery.

Sheraz Daya







*Computing*


-A boot sector computer virus dubbed (c)Brain, one of the first computer viruses in history,was created in 1986 by the Farooq Alvi Brothers in Lahore, Pakistan, reportedly to deter piracy of the software they had written.






Farooq Alvi Brothers 








-A Software simulation based on blast forensics designed by Pakistani computer scientist, Zeeshan-ul-Hassan Usmani, that can reduce deaths by 12 per cent and injuries by seven per cent on average just by changing the way a crowd of people stand near an expected suicide bomber.


Zeeshan-ul-Hassan Usmani







*Music*

The Sagar Veena, a string instrument designed for use in classical music, was developed entirely in Pakistan over the last 40 years at the Sanjannagar Institute in Lahore by Raza Kazim.

Raza Kazim







*Economics*

The Human Development Index was devised by Pakistani economist Mahbub ul Haq in 1990 and had the explicit purpose "to shift the focus of development economics from national income accounting to people centered policies".


Mahbub ul Haq 







*Technology *


Professor Sohail Khan, a Pakistani researcher at Loughborough University designed a clever lavatory that transforms human waste into biological charcoal and minerals. These can then be used as fuel or a form of conditioner for soil. It also produces clean water. The invention can lead to community-led total sanitation in the developing world. The challenge was set by Microsoft founder Bill Gates who wanted to improve sanitation for the poor and combat open defacation in countries where water supply and sewage pipe infrastructure is not widely available.

Professor Sohail Khan


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Television in Pakistan*

Television in Pakistan started in 1964, and the first live transmission of Pakistan Television began on November 26, 1964, in Lahore.

*History*

Originally a private sector project in 1961 by prominent industrialist Syed Wajjid Ali who signed a joint venture agreement with Nipon Electric Company (NEC) of Japan, leading Pakistani engineer Ubaidur Rahman was appointed by Wajjid Ali to head the television project. By 1962, after a series of pilot transmission tests, the project was quickly taken over by the Ayub Khan Government in 1963 for the "greater national interest of Pakistan". President Ayub Khan re-appointed Ubaidur Rahman in 1963 under the Ministry of Information to continue with the NEC joint venture collaboration to launch Pakistan Television or PTV. The project began with a tent on the back lot of Radio Pakistan Karachi where a transmission tower and a studio were constructed. On November 26, 1964 the first official television station commenced transmission broadcasts from LAHORE,followed by Dhaka in 1965 (then the capital of East Pakistan). A third centre was established in Rawalpindi-Islamabad in 1965 and the fourth in Karachi in 1966. Later centres in Peshawar and Quetta were established by 1974. Originally broadcast in black and white, PTV began colour transmission in 1976. With this new upgrade in techniques and equipment, the Pakistan Television Academy was founded and opened in 1987 to teach students who wished to work in the medium. As with the other agreement, the government financed most of the funds while the private venture capitalists offered to fund the remainder. Late 1980s morning transmission started on PTV.

In 1988, the then government launched the first semi government TV network of the country by the name of "Peoples Television Network (PTN)under the umbrella of Shalimar Recording Company (which is Shalimar Recording and Broadcasting Company now). PTN was later renamed as Shalimar Television Network (STN). STN started from Islamabad first and then from Karachi, Lahore and by mid 1990s the network made its way to the whole of the country. STN for the first time in Pakistan started the transmission of CNN International on the terrestrial beam, this was the first project of STN. In 1990 STN under an agreement with the a private company started the first private TV channel of Pakistan, Network Television Marketing (NTM). So STN's broadcast became the combination of CNN and NTM and successfully continued till 1999. NTM came as a breath of fresh air to the Paksitani viewers due to its fresh and innovative programmings.

PTV Network launched a full-scale satellite broadcasting service in 1991-1992 as PTV-2 which was renamed as PTV World in 1998. PTV-2/World also enjoyed viewership on terrestrial beam. In the same year i.e. 1998 PTV in association with a private company started PTV Prime exclusively for European and later for American viewers. Digital TV satellite broadcasting was launched in 1999. PTV-1 started its satellite transmission in 2000-2001.

NTM went off air in 1999 due to financial losses and STN also shut down CNN in 1999. PTV and STN started Channel-3 as a joint venture in 1999 which regularly started its transmissions in 2001. Due to Channel-3, STN for the first time went satellite.

In 2002, the then government opened up new ways for the media industry of Pakistan by allowing private TV channels to operate openly even to telecast their own news and current affairs content. Prior to that the only private TV channel of the country NTM was not allowed to transmit its own news and current affairs programmings. Indus Vision, ARY Digital, Geo, Hum, and then list went on and on.

In 2005 Channel-3 went off air and with that Shalimar Recording and Broadcasting Company again renamed its TV network as ATV Network and ATV started its transmission as the only private TV channel of Pakistan being shown on terrestrial as well as satellite beam. In 2007, PTV or PTV-1 was given a new name PTV Home and PTV World was changed into PTV News. PTV Home, PTV News (both state owned) and ATV (semi private) channels are shown on terrestrial beams along with the satellite beam. While recently started PTV Sports becomes available on terrestrial beams only during the important national and international sports events.


*Pakistan Television Network* 

Pakistan Television Network, also referred to as PTV, is Pakistan's state owned television network which operates on both terrestrial and satellite. Channels included on the PTV network are:

*Nationwide*
 PTV National - Regional programming channel
 PTV Home - 24 hour entertainment channel
 PTV News - 24 hour news channel
 PTV Sports - 24 hours sports channel
 PTV Global - For European and North American viewers
 PTV World - 24 hour English News channel

*Regional*
 VSH News - Balochi Language Channel
 PTV Bolan - Balochi Language Channel
 AJK TV - Kashmiri Language Channel
 PTV Multan - Saraiki

*Planned*
 PTV English - English Language Channel
 PTV Abaseen - Pashto Language Channel
 PTV Mehran - Sindhi Language Channel
 PTV Panjnad - Punjabi Language Channel

*Virtual University*

Further information: Virtual University of Pakistan

Virtual University of Pakistan, also known as VU, is Pakistans first University based completely on modern information and communication technologies. It was established by the government as a public sector institution with a clear mission to provide extremely affordable world class education to aspiring students all over the country. VU uses free-to-air satellite television broadcasts and the internet to broadcast across the country. At the moment VU provides four channels:

 VTV1
 VTV2
 VTV3
 VTV4


*Pakistani Private TV channels* 

*Education*

 Virtual Television
 ILIM TV

*Entertainment *

 PTV Home
 ATV
 ARY Digital
 Express Entertainment
 Geo TV
 Hero TV
 Hum TV
 Indus Vision
 Dhoom TV
 PTV National
 TVOne Global
 Mashriq TV
 Prime TV
 PTV Global
 Raah TV
 Chalta TV
 Good News TV
 Hum2
 Hero (TV channel)
 AAP TV
 PTV Home
 A-Plus Entertainment
 Urdu 1

*Food*

 ARY Zauq
 Masala TV
 Zaiqa TV

*Lifestyle and fashion*

 Health TV
 De Vida
 Style 360
 A lite

*Music*

 Aag TV
 ARY Musik
 Oxygene
 Kashish TV
 Indus Music
 Play TV
 8XM
 MTV Pakistan
 Jalwa

*Movies*

 Filmax
 Filmazia
 Film World
 Silver Screen
 Star Lite

*News*

 Such TV
 AAJ News
 Abb Takk
 Aman TV
 ARY News
 Dawn News
 Dunya News
 Express News
 Geo News
 Geo Tez
 Indus News
 Metro1 News
 News One
 PTV News
 PTV World
 Royal News
 Waqt News
 SAMAA TV
 CNBC Pakistan
 Khyber News
 City 42
 Business Plus
 Hero TV


*Religious* 


 ARY Qtv
 Hidayat TV
 Hadi TV
 Labbaik TV
 MTA 1
 MTA 2
 MTA 3
 Madani Channel
 Islam Channel - UK based channel
 Paigham TV




*Sports* 

 Geo Super
 Zindagi Super 
 PTV Sports
 Ten Sports

*Kids* 

 Cartoon Network Pakistan
 Nickelodeon Pakistan
 wikkid plus


*Regional channels* 

*Saraiki*

 Rohi
 kook
 Waseb

*Punjabi*

 Apna Channel
 Punjab TV
 Bali TV

*Sindhi *

 Awaz TV
 Kashish TV
 KTN
 KTN News
 Mehran TV
 Mehran TV News 2013
 Dharti TV Network
 Sindh TV
 Sindh tv news leading news channel

*Balochi*

 VSH NEWS
 PTV Bolan
 SABZBAAT BALOCHISTAN

*Kashmiri, Pothohari, Pahari, and Hindko*

 AJK TV
 JK NEWS
 KAY2 TV

*Pushto*

 AVT Khyber
 Khyber News
 AFGHAN TV


*International channels* 


*Entertainment*

 AXN Pakistan
 Animax Pakistan
 DM Digital
 HBO Pakistan
 WB Channel Pakistan
 Fashion TV

*International Pakistani TV Channles*

 PTV Global
 Prime TV
 TV One Canada
 HUM TV World
 GEO UK
 ARY DIGITAL UK
 ARY DIGITAL USA
 DM Digital
 Takbeer TV
 Umaah Channel
 IQRA TV
 Noor TV UK
 Emerland TV

*Internet Protocol television (IPTV)* 

 EMUSIK.TV
 EFASHIONS.TV
 EMAX.TV
 RAAH.TV
 MINHAJ.TV
 ILIM.TV
 HHRD.TV
 Style 360

*Sports*

 Ten Sports
 PTV Sports
 Geo Super


*Former channels *


Aag TV Replaced with GEO Kahani
 Geo English Replaced with GEO Tez May 2013
 VH1 Pakistan Music
 MTV Pakistan Music
 FTV Pakistan Fashion
 INDUS Plus Entertainment Channel
 INDUS Films Movies Chsnnel
 ARY Gold Sports & Movies
 ARY Shopping Channel Shopping Channel
 ARY City Channel Shut Down
 ARY One World Changed its name to ARY News
 Style Dunya Shut Down
 PTV 1 Changed its name to PTV Home
 PTV 2 Shut Down
 PTV World Changed its name to PTV World News
 PTV World News Changed its name to PTV News
 Channel 3 Shut Down
 Prime Entertainment Shut Down
 Sunday TV Shut Down
 OYE TV Shut Down
 Uni Plus Shut Down
 Musix Station Shut Down
 Fun TV Shut Down
 The Musik Replaced with ARY Musik
 Rung TV Shut Down
 R World Shut Down
 TV2DAY Shut Down
 Roshni TV Shut Down
 Anjuman TV Shut Down
 Pak TV Shut Down
 Mashriq TV Shut Down
 TMN TV Shut Down
 FORTUNE TV Shut Down
 KOOK TV - Replaced with 8XM Jalwa
 NTM Shut Down
 PTN Shut Down
 STN Shut Down
 UTN Shut Down
 Shamal TVShamal TV Network, First Hindko Channel
 Sun TV Shut Down
 Sun Biz Shut Down
 Asset Plus Shut Down
 Wikkid Plus Shut Down
 ZamZam TV Shut Down
 Dawn News ENGLISH
 Express 24/7 ENGLISH
 GEO English ENGLISH



*Future channels* 


Capital TV Live - Launched on 10th of April in Pakistan.
 Abb Takk Launched on 19th of April in Pakistan.
 SBN Infotainment Channel
 DM News News Channel Launching soon by Jehan Group.
 Dais News Launching on 23 March 2013.(Postponed until May 2013).
 Pearl News Pearl TV Network
 Pearl Entertainment Pearl TV Network
 Jehaan Urdu Documentary Channel
 Sahar TV by Dawn Media Group
 Herald News by Dawn Media Group
 Herald Entertainment by Dawn Media Group
 Frontline TV by Dawn Media Group
 Express Music by Express TV Network
 ALJazeera Urdu News Channel by ALJazeera
 BBC Urdu by BBC
 Lamhe TV by Mastermind Media
 Jinnah TV News Channel
 ARY QTV Plus Kids Channel
 Lucky TV Lucky TV Network.
 Home TV Home Media Group.
 AVT Prime Urdu Entertainment Channel
 AVT News Urdu News Channel
 Music One Airwaves Media
 Next One Owned by Next Media PVT Ltd.
 Family Channel
 ATN Air Television Network.
 AB Entertainment Entertanment Channel from A&B Productions
 Dunya Entertainment Date not Confirmed.
 Premier TV launching 2 Channels by November 2013.
 Premier Sports
 Ribena TV
 Aaj Entertainment Test Run
 Sky Entertainment Launching on 14 August 2013 by 7thSky Media House
 Mirror TV
 Amber TV
 Aman TV
 Alif TV Educational Channel for kids.
 Aladin TV Kids Entertainment Channel
 Pehla Channel Pehla Media Group of Pakistan
 EYE Vision Premier Entertainment Channel coming soon
 EYE Plus Entertainment & Infotainment Channel
 EYE Max First Telefilms Channel
 SANA News Channel from South Asian News Agency
 Shaheen TV -
 Happy TV - Unique Vision Ltd.
 SHAAN - Infotainment Channel
 NEU- National Entertainment Urdu (Launch Delayed due to Pakistan's Election).
 Natak - Urdu Drama Channel Launching October 2013.
 Sooper - Date not confirmed.
 News + - a Part of Business Plus TV.
 TIME TV -
 Jalwa TV by Apna TV Network - Test Run
 PTV Abaseen
 PTV Punjabi
 PTV Mehran
 GEO KahaniUrdu Entertainment Channel - Test transition on Aired, Replaced by Aag TV.
 GEO Tez Live Urdu News Channel - Test transition on Aired.
 GEO MoviesEnglish Movies Channel
 GEO WorldEnglish Entertainment Channel
 GEO FilmsUrdu Movies Channel
 GEO EnglishEnglish News & Entertainment Channel
 GEO KidsKids Entertainment Channel.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Abdul Sattar Edhi (Pakistani philanthropist, social activist, public figure and humanitarian)*






Abdul Sattar Edhi, or Edhi Sahab , is a prominent Pakistani philanthropist, social activist, public figure and an humanitarian. He is the founder and head of the Edhi Foundation, a non-profit social welfare organization in Pakistan. Together with his wife, Bilquis Edhi, he received the 1986 Ramon Magsaysay Award for Public Service. He is also the recipient of the Lenin Peace Prize and the Balzan Prize. In 2006, Institute of Business Administration Pakistan conferred an honoris causa degree of Doctor of Social Service Management for his services. In September 2010, Edhi was also awarded an honorary degree of Doctorate by the University of Bedfordshire.In 1985 Edhi received the Nishan-e-Imtiaz from the Government of Pakistan.

He was born in 1928, in the city of Bantva in what is now western India. Edhi's first interaction with human suffering occurred at the age of eleven, when his mother was physically paralyzed and later suffered from mental illness. Edhi spent his waking hours caring for her, and her worsening health and eventual death left a lasting impact on his life. In 1947, at the age of 19, Mr. Edhi's family was flee their hometown and relocate to Karachi. Finding himself in a new city without any resources, Edhi resolved to dedicate his life to aiding the poor, and over the last sixty years, he has single handedly changed the face of welfare in Pakistan. Edhi founded the Edhi Foundation, with an initial sum of a mere five thousand rupees. Regarded as a guardian for the poor, Edhi began receiving numerous donations, which allowed him to expand his services. To this day, the Edhi Foundation continues to grow in both size and service, and is currently the largest welfare organization in Pakistan. Since its inception, the Edhi Foundation has rescued over 20,000 abandoned infants, rehabilitated over 50,000 orphans and has trained over 40,000 nurses. It also runs over three hundred and thirty welfare centers in rural and urban Pakistan which operate as food kitchens, rehabilitation homes, shelters for abandoned women and children and clinics for the mentally handicapped.

Edhi has remained a simple and humble man. To this day, he owns two pairs of clothes, has never taken a salary from his organization and lives in a small two bedroom apartment over his clinic in Karachi. He has been recommended for a Nobel Peace prize by the Prime Minister of Pakistan.


*Early life* 

Edhi was born in 1928 in Bantva in the Gujarat, India. When he was eleven, his mother became paralyzed and later grew mentally ill and died when he was 19. His personal experiences caused him to develop a system of services for old, mentally ill and challenged people. Edhi and his family migrated to Pakistan in 1947. He initially started as a pedlar, later became a commission agent selling cloth in the wholesale market in Karachi. After a few years, he established a free dispensary with the help from his community. He later established a welfare trust, "Edhi Trust".

Abdul Sattar Edhi was married in 1965 to Bilquis, a nurse who worked at the Edhi dispensary. The couple have four children, two daughters and two sons. Bilquis runs the free maternity home at the headquarter in Karachi and organizes the adoption of illegitimate and abandoned babies.



*Charity work* 



Edhi Foundation runs the world's largest ambulance service and operates free nursing homes, orphanages, clinics, women's shelters, and rehab centers for drug addicts and mentally ill individuals.It has run relief operations in Africa, Middle East, the Caucasus region, eastern Europe and US where it provided aid following the New Orleans hurricane of 2005. In November 2011, Edhi was recommended for a Nobel Peace prize by the Pakistani Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gillani.


*Honors and awards* 


*International awards *

 Ramon Magsaysay Award for Public Service (1986)
 Lenin Peace Prize (1988)
 Paul Harris Fellow from Rotatory International Foundation, (1993) 
 Peace Prize from (USSR former) for services in the American earthquake disaster, (1998)
 Largest Voluntary Ambulance Organization of the World - Guinness Book of World Records (2000)
 Hamdan Award for volunteers in Humanitarian Medical Services (2000) UAE 
 International Balzan Prize (2000) for Humanity, Peace and Brotherhood, Italy 
 Peace and Harmony Award (Delhi), 2001
 Peace Award (Mumbai), 2004
 Peace Award (Hyderabad Deccan), 2005
 Wolf of Bhogio Peace Award (Italy), 2005
 Gandhi Peace Award (Delhi),2007
 UNESCO Madan jeet sing Peace Award (Paris),2007
 Peace Award Seoul (South Korea), 2008
 Honorary Doctorate degree from the Institute of Business Administration Karachi (2006).
 UNESCO-Madanjeet Singh Prize (2009)
 Peace Award (London), 2011


*National awards* 


 Silver Jubilee Shield by College of Physicians and Surgeons, Pakistan, (19621987) 
 The Social Worker of Sub-Continent by Government of Sind, Pakistan, (1989) 
 Nishan-e-Imtiaz, civil decoration from Government of Pakistan (1989) 
 Recognition of meritorious services to oppressed humanity during eighties by Ministry of Health and Social Welfare, Government of Pakistan,(1989)
 Pakistan Civic Award from the Pakistan Civic Society (1992)
 Shield of Honor by Pakistan Army (E & C) 
 Khidmat Award by Pakistan Academy of Medical Sciences 
 Human Rights Award by Pakistan Human Rights Society


A Mirror to the Blind, a biography of Abdul Sattar Edhi







*Edhi Foundation*







The Edhi Foundation is a non-profit social welfare program in Pakistan, founded by Abdul Sattar Edhi in 1951. Edhi is the head of the organization and his wife Bilquis, a nurse, oversees the maternity and adoption services of the foundation. Its headquarters are in Karachi, Pakistan.

The Edhi Foundation provides 24-hour emergency assistance across the nation of Pakistan and abroad. The Foundation provides, among many other services, shelter for the destitute, free hospitals and medical care, drug rehabilitation services, and national and international relief efforts. Its main focuses are Emergency Services, Orphans, Handicapped Persons, Shelters, Education, Healthcare, International Community Centers, Blood & Drug Bank, air ambulance services, Marine And Coastal Services.


*Origin*


Edhi established his first welfare center and then the Edhi Trust with a mere Rs. 5000 {Approx. $55.56}. What started as one man operating from a single room in Karachi is now the Edhi Foundation, the largest welfare organization in Pakistan. The foundation has over 300 centers across the country, in big cities, small towns and remote rural areas, providing medical aid, family planning and emergency assistance. They own air ambulances, providing quick access to far-flung areas.

In Karachi alone, the Edhi Foundation runs 8 hospitals providing free medical care, eye hospitals, diabetic centers, surgical units, a 4- bed cancer hospital and mobile dispensaries. In addition to these the Foundation also manages two blood banks in Karachi.

Born in 1928 in Bantva, Gujarat, India, Edhis family belonged to the Memon community. From a young age his mother taught Edhi to be kind towards others and to help the poor. In the partition of India in 1947 the family migrated to Pakistan and settled in Karachi. That was a time of great emotional trauma and social and political upheaval. Edhi became involved in social work and began working with welfare organizations and soon started his own dispensary, providing medical aid to the poor. He bought his first ambulance, an old van which he called the "poor mans van" and went around the city providing medical help and burying unclaimed bodies. His van became his advertisement and soon he came to be known for his work with the poor. As a consequence, donations started pouring in and his operations expanded, employing additional nurses and staff. It was here that Edhi met his wife Bilquis who was a trainee nurse at the dispensary. They were married in 1966. Bilquis became an ideal partner in life and work for Edhi.

The Edhi Foundation grew as people began to recognize its humanitarian aims. In 1973 when an old apartment building collapsed in Karachi, Edhis ambulances and volunteers were the first to reach the scene and start rescue operations. From then, on, through the troubles in Karachi and all over the country, Edhis ambulances have been rescuing and taking the injured to hospitals and burying unclaimed bodies. They go to places where even government agencies hesitate to venture.

The Edhi Foundation is the first of its kind in South Asia that owns air ambulances, providing quick access to far-flung areas. Whether it is a train accident or a bomb blast, Edhi ambulances are the first to arrive. The foundation relies on the support of its 3,500 workers and thousands of volunteers who form the backbone of the organization.

Despite the growth of the foundation, Edhi remains a very down-to-earth person, dressed always in grey homespun cotton local clothes. He has a hands on approach to his work, sweeping his own room and even cleaning the gutter if need be. Apart from the one room, which he uses for his living quarters, the rest of the building serves as his workplace in Mithadar, a locality of old Karachi that is full of narrow streets and congested alleyways. Adjoining their living room is a small kitchen where Bilquees usually prepares the midday meal. Next to it is a washing area where bodies are bathed and prepared for burial.

When Edhi is not traveling to supervise his other centers, a typical day for him begins at five in the morning with morning Fajr prayers. His work starts thereafter answering any calls for help, organizing and meeting people in need while afternoons are spent at various centers and hospitals all over the city. In the evening he dines with hundreds of poor at his "free community meals common among South East Asia" at another Edhi centre in the city. His Fridays are invariably spent at homes for the destitute children where Edhi personally helps bathe the ones who are physically handicapped, before joining them for Friday prayers. Occasionally, when he is able to, he also takes them out for picnics.

In Karachi alone, the Edhi Foundation runs 8 hospitals providing free medical care, eye hospitals, diabetic centres, surgical units, a 4- bed cancer hospital and mobile dispensaries. In addition to these the Foundation also manages two blood banks in Karachi. As with other Edhi services, employed professionals and volunteers run these. The foundation has a Legal aid department, which provides free services and has secured the release of countless innocent prisoners. Commissioned doctors visit jails on a regular basis and also supply food and other essentials to the inmates. There are 15 " Apna Ghar" ["Our Home"] homes for the destitute children, runaways, and psychotics and the Edhi Foundation states that over the years 3 million children have been rehabilitated and reunited with their families thorough the Edhi network.

The foundation also has an education scheme, which apart from teaching reading and writing covers various vocational activities such as driving, pharmacy and para-medical training. The emphasis is on self-sufficiency. The Edhi Foundation has branches in several countries where they provide relief to refugees in the USA, UK, Canada, Japan, and Bangladesh. In 1991 the Foundation provided aid to victims of the Gulf war and earthquake victims in Iran and Egypt.

Edhi plans mass campaigns against narcotics, illiteracy, population control and basic hygiene. Edhis wife Bilquees works in the areas of maternity centre management. She runs 6 nursing training schools in Karachi, which provide basic training courses. These centres have so far trained over 40,000 qualified nurses. Some 20,000 abandoned babies have been saved and about a million babies have been delivered in the Edhi maternity homes. Bilquees also supervises the food that is supplied to the Edhi hospitals in Karachi. The total number of orphans in Edhi housing is 50,000 and Edhis two daughters and one son assist in the running of the orphanages and the automation of these institutions.

Edhis vision is to create an institution that will carry on his lifes work and survive for a long time to come. His dream is that of a Pakistan as a modern welfare state, which provides a safety net for the poor and needy while providing basic health and education with vocational skills. A welfare state Edhi feels is the only way to tackle Pakistans myriad social problems. He hopes that one day, Pakistan will be a model for other developing countries.

In 1985 Edhi received the Nishan-e-Imtiaz from the Government of Pakistan and in recognition of their services the Government of Philippines awarded Edhi & Bilquees the Magsayay award.

The Edhi Foundation has also saved Mohammad Humzah Paracha's life, a boy from Karachi, who is fifteen years old. He suffered from lip problems. He is now fine, thanks to Abdul Sattar Edhi's persistent and determination to heal the boy.



*Programs*


*Welfare activities*

-*Baby cradles* (jhoolas) are installed at most Edhi centers, where unwanted or abandoned babies may be left. Adoptions are then arranged for the infants.
 -*Destitute homes* (Apna Ghar) service orphans, runaways, and the mentally ill.
 -*Warehouses* hold supplies for emergency situations.
 -*Missing Persons Service* posts bulletins for missing persons in the press, on radio and TV.
 -*Prisoner's Aid* provides provisions and legal aid to imprisoned persons.
 -*Graveyard Services* provide washing and burials for unclaimed bodies. Religious services are provided according to the deceased's religious affiliation.
 -*Public Kitchens *feed the hungry in Karachi, Lahore, and Rawalpindi
 -*Animal Shelter *Edhi Homes were originally meant to provide services to the distressed and ailing destitutes. Soon, however, animals that were cruelly treated by their owners and had become lame, crippled or badly wounded, started ending up in Edhi Centers. These also include missing animals and unwanted pets which have no other place to go except Edhi shelters. In view of the increasing number of such animals, Edhi Foundation established a separate treatment unit which has now grown up into a small zoo. Veterinary doctors look after these animals along with other volunteer staff at super highway, Karachi. These animals include peacocks, owls, deers, monkeys, horses, mules, cats, dogs and a number of domestic birds.

*Emergency Services*

*Note* The Edhi Foundation is listed in the Guinness Book of World Records as having the largest volunteer ambulance organization in the world. 

-*Field Ambulance Service* provides 1800 ambulances (the largest ambulance fleet in Pakistan and the largest private ambulance service network in the world).

-*Air Ambulance Service* provides two airplanes and one helicopter.

-*Marine and Coastal Service* provides weather warnings, air-drops food supplies, and recovers dead bodies.

-*Emergency Checkposts* provides immediate, emergency care.

*Projects* 

-*Highway Projects* are developing new Edhi centers across the nation of Pakistan.

-*Blood and Drug Banks* provide medicine to needy persons. They also collect and store blood for transfusions.

-*Cancer Research* Hostel houses 50 cancer patients in Karachi.

*International Activities* 

-*Refugee Assistance* provides help to refugees in Pakistan.

-*International Community Centers* are established in several nations to assist Pakistanis and other Asians overseas.

-*Offices Abroad* are Edhi Foundation offices established in other nations, such as Japan, the UK, and the USA.



*Edhi Service Expansion* 

*Edhi Homes for the Destitute*

The establishment/extension of additional Edhi Homes for the destitute during next three years is planned for all major cities. Peshawar Quetta, Muzaffarabad, Chitral, Gujranwala and Lahore. The estimated cost of the above facilities is over Rs.100 million


*Rehabilitation Centre for Heroin Addicts*

Rehabilitation and associated training centres are planned for learning skills. A ball point manufacturing plant will be established at Super-Highway, at a cost of Rs.2.5 million. This is in addition to the drug abuse rehabilitation programme already in Operation Ambulance Centres And Associated Ambulances The number of ambulances will be increased from existing 400 ambulances to 650 ambulances over the next two years. The total cost of ambulance Centres and associated ambulances will be approximately 56 million.


*Rural Centres *

Rural Welfare Centres will be established to organise medical and other aids to the poverty and drought stricken areas of Utthal in Baluchistan, and Thar and Cholistan in Sindh. These centres will supplement the Foundations relief centres already in Operation.


*Edhi Community Centres*

In its next phase of development, Highway Centres, which are mainly located in rural areas, shall be converted into community centres to create awareness regarding literacy, health, sanitation, safe drinking-water and immunisation. The programme will also support the community for solving their problems on self-help basis. Small loans will be granted for poultry farming and cattle breeding through Edhi Community Centres. Establishment of Specialised Centres for Treatment For treatment of renal problems and poor cancer patients, the Foundation hopes to build specialised hospitals and surgical units in Pakistan.


*Ambulance aircraft* 


Five additional ambulance aircraft will be acquired within the next three years. This will include two helicopters and three fixed-wing aircraft.

*Construction of Hospitals at Every 100 Kilometres* 

During accidents on highways, deaths occur due to non availability of timely medical treatment. The Foundation hopes to build traumatology centres during the next three years at every 100 kilometers to save precious lives.


*Edhi Public Kitchen*

Edhi Foundation hopes to build public kitchens in major cities of Pakistan and in Third World countries during the next three years for basic food supplies to the poor, needy and drought-stricken areas.

*Establishment of Reserve Funds *

In order to run Edhi services and meet recurrent expenditures on long-term footing, the Foundation hopes to raise Rs.400 million within the next five years as a reserve fund which will act as a fixed deposit base. These funds will be generated through community efforts.

*Edhi Air Ambulance Service* 



































*Edhi Sahab with wife Bilqis Edhi*





































































































































*Sean penn with Edhi Sahab and Bilqis Edhi*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Pakistan State Oil (PSO) House, Karachi , Pakistan*


Architects: Lari Associates Architects and Urban Planners.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*K2,Pakistan (National Mountain of Pakistan, The Second-highest Mountain on Earth)*

K2 (also known as Chhogori/Qogir, Ketu/Kechu, and Mount Godwin-Austen) is the second-highest mountain on Earth, after Mount Everest. It is located on the border between Baltistan, in the Gilgit&#8211;Baltistan region of Pakistan, and the Taxkorgan Tajik Autonomous County of Xinjiang, China.With a peak elevation of 8,611 m (28,251 feet), K2 is the highest point of the Karakoram Range and the highest point in Pakistan.

K2 is known as the Savage Mountain due to the difficulty of ascent and the second-highest fatality rate among the eight thousanders. For every four people who have reached the summit, one has died trying. It is more hazardous to reach K2 from the Chinese side; thus, it is mostly climbed from the Pakistani side. Unlike Annapurna, the mountain with the highest fatality-to-summit rate, K2 has never been climbed in winter.


*Name*

The name K2 is derived from the notation used by the Great Trigonometric Survey. Thomas Montgomerie made the first survey of the Karakoram from Mount Haramukh, some 210 km (130 miles) to the south, and sketched the two most prominent peaks, labelling them K1 and K2.

The policy of the Great Trigonometric Survey was to use local names for mountains wherever possible and K1 was found to be known locally as Masherbrum. K2, however, appeared not to have acquired a local name, possibly due to its remoteness. The mountain is not visible from Askole, the last village to the south, or from the nearest habitation to the north, and is only fleetingly glimpsed from the end of the Baltoro Glacier, beyond which few local people would have ventured.The name Chogori, derived from two Balti words, chhogo ("big") and ri ("mountain")  has been suggested as a local name, but evidence for its widespread use is scant. It may have been a compound name invented by Western explorers or simply a bemused reply to the question "What's that called?" It does, however, form the basis for the name Qogir (simplified Chinese: &#20052;&#25096;&#37324;&#23792;; traditional Chinese: &#21932;&#25096;&#37324;&#23792;; pinyin: Qiáog&#275;l&#464; F&#275;ng) by which Chinese authorities officially refer to the peak. Other local names have been suggested including Lamba Pahar ("Tall Mountain" in Urdu) and Dapsang, but are not widely used.

Lacking a local name, the name Mount Godwin-Austen was suggested, in honor of Henry Godwin-Austen, an early explorer of the area, and while the name was rejected by the Royal Geographical Society it was used on several maps, and continues to be used occasionally.

The surveyor's mark, K2, therefore continues to be the name by which the mountain is commonly known. It is now also used in the Balti language, rendered as Kechu or Ketu (Urdu: &#1705;&#1746; &#1657;&#1608;*). 


*Geographical setting*

K2 lies in the northwestern Karakoram Range. It is located in the Baltistan region of Gilgit&#8211;Baltistan, Pakistan and the Taxkorgan Tajik Autonomous County of Xinjiang, China. The Tarim sedimentary basin borders the range on the north and the Lesser Himalayas on the south. Melt waters from vast glaciers, such as those south and east of K2, feed agriculture in the valleys and contribute significantly to the regional fresh-water supply. The Karakoram Range lies along the southern edge of the Eurasian tectonic plate and is made up of ancient sedimentary rocks (more than 390 million years old). Those strata were folded and thrust-faulted, and granite masses were intruded, when the Indian plate collided with Eurasia, beginning more than 100 million years ago.

K2 is only ranked 22nd by topographic prominence, a measure of a mountain's independent stature, because it is part of the same extended area of uplift (including the Karakoram, the Tibetan Plateau, and the Himalaya) as Mount Everest, in that it is possible to follow a path from K2 to Everest that goes no lower than 4,594 metres (15,072 ft), at Mustang Lo. Many other peaks which are far lower than K2 are more independent in this sense.

K2 is notable for its local relief as well as its total height. It stands over 3,000 metres (9,800 ft) above much of the glacial valley bottoms at its base. It is a consistently steep pyramid, dropping quickly in almost all directions. The north side is the steepest: there it rises over 3,200 metres (10,500 ft) above the K2 (Qogir) Glacier in only 3,000 metres (9,800 ft) of horizontal distance. In most directions, it achieves over 2,800 metres (9,200 ft) of vertical relief in less than 4,000 metres (13,000 ft).


*Climbing history*


*Early attempts*

The mountain was first surveyed by a European survey team in 1856. Thomas Montgomerie was the member of the team who designated it "K2" for being the second peak of the Karakoram range. The other peaks were originally named K1, K3, K4 and K5, but were eventually renamed Masherbrum, Gasherbrum IV, Gasherbrum II and Gasherbrum I respectively. In 1892, Martin Conway led a British expedition that reached "Concordia" on the Baltoro Glacier.

The first serious attempt to climb K2 was undertaken in 1902 by Oscar Eckenstein, Aleister Crowley, Jules Jacot-Guillarmod, Heinrich Pfannl, Victor Wessely and Guy Knowles via the Northeast Ridge. In the early 1900s, modern transportation did not exist: It took "fourteen days just to reach the foot of the mountain". After five serious and costly attempts, the team reached 6,525 metres (21,407 ft)&#8212;although considering the difficulty of the challenge, and the lack of modern climbing equipment or weatherproof fabrics, Crowley's statement that "neither man nor beast was injured" highlights the pioneering spirit and bravery of the attempt. The failures were also attributed to sickness (Crowley was suffering the residual effects of malaria), a combination of questionable physical training, personality conflicts, and poor weather conditions&#8212;of 68 days spent on K2 (at the time, the record for the longest time spent at such an altitude) only eight provided clear weather.

The next expedition to K2, in 1909, led by Luigi Amedeo, Duke of the Abruzzi, reached an elevation of around 6,250 metres (20,510 ft) on the South East Spur, now known as the Abruzzi Spur (or Abruzzi Ridge). This would eventually become part of the standard route, but was abandoned at the time due to its steepness and difficulty. After trying and failing to find a feasible alternative route on the West Ridge or the North East Ridge, the Duke declared that K2 would never be climbed, and the team switched its attention to Chogolisa, where the Duke came within 150 metres (490 ft) of the summit before being driven back by a storm.


The next attempt on K2 was not made until 1938, when an American expedition led by Charles Houston made a reconnaissance of the mountain. They concluded that the Abruzzi Spur was the most practical route, and reached a height of around 8,000 metres (26,000 ft) before turning back due to diminishing supplies and the threat of bad weather. The following year an expedition led by Fritz Wiessner came within 200 metres (660 ft) of the summit, but ended in disaster when Dudley Wolfe, Pasang Kikuli, Pasang Kitar and Pintso disappeared high on the mountain.

Charles Houston returned to K2 to lead the 1953 American expedition. The expedition failed due to a storm that pinned the team down for ten days at 7,800 metres (25,600 ft), during which time Art Gilkey became critically ill. A desperate retreat followed, during which Pete Schoening saved almost the entire team during a mass fall, and Gilkey was killed, either in an avalanche or in a deliberate attempt to avoid burdening his companions. In spite of the failure and tragedy, the courage shown by the team has given the expedition iconic status in mountaineering history.


*Success and repeats*


An Italian expedition finally succeeded in ascending to the summit of K2 via the Abruzzi Spur on 31 July 1954. The expedition was led by Ardito Desio, and the two climbers who reached the summit were Lino Lacedelli and Achille Compagnoni. The team included a Pakistani member, Colonel Muhammad Ata-ullah, who had been a part of the 1953 American expedition. Also on the expedition were Walter Bonatti and Pakistani Hunza porter Amir Mahdi, who both proved vital to the expedition's success in that they carried oxygen to 8,100 metres (26,600 ft) for Lacedelli and Compagnoni.

On 9 August 1977, 23 years after the Italian expedition, Ichiro Yoshizawa led the second successful ascent, with Ashraf Aman as the first native Pakistani climber. The Japanese expedition took the Abruzzi Spur, and used more than 1,500 porters.

The third ascent of K2 was in 1978, via a new route, the long and corniced Northeast Ridge. The top of the route traversed left across the East Face to avoid a vertical headwall and joined the uppermost part of the Abruzzi route. This ascent was made by an American team, led by James Whittaker; the summit party was Louis Reichardt, Jim Wickwire, John Roskelley, and Rick Ridgeway. Wickwire endured an overnight bivouac about 150 metres (490 ft) below the summit, one of the highest bivouacs in history. This ascent was emotional for the American team, as they saw themselves as completing a task that had been begun by the 1938 team forty years earlier.

Another notable Japanese ascent was that of the difficult North Ridge on the Chinese side of the peak in 1982. A team from the Mountaineering Association of Japan led by Isao Shinkai and Masatsugo Konishi put three members, Naoe Sakashita, Hiroshi Yoshino, and Yukihiro Yanagisawa, on the summit on 14 August. However Yanagisawa fell and died on the descent. Four other members of the team achieved the summit the next day.

The first climber to reach the summit of K2 twice was Czech climber Josef Rakoncaj. Rakoncaj was a member of the 1983 Italian expedition led by Francesco Santon, which made the second successful ascent of the North Ridge (31 July 1983). Three years later, on 5 July 1986, he reached the summit via the Abruzzi Spur (double with Broad Peak West Face solo) as a member of Agostino da Polenza's international expedition.

In 2004 the Spanish climber Carlos Soria Fontán became the oldest person ever to summit K2, at the age of 65.

The peak has now been climbed by almost all of its ridges. Although the summit of Everest is at a higher altitude, K2 is a much more difficult and dangerous climb, due in part to its more inclement weather and comparatively greater height from base to peak. The mountain is believed by many to be the world's most difficult and dangerous climb, hence its nickname "the Savage Mountain". It, and the surrounding peaks, have claimed more lives than any others. As of July 2010, only 302 people have completed the ascent, compared with over 2,700 individuals who have ascended the more popular target of Everest. At least 80 (as of September 2010) people have died attempting the climb. Notably, 13 climbers from several expeditions died in 1986 in the 1986 K2 Disaster, five of these in a severe storm.


*Recent attempts*


2008 On 1 August 2008, a group of climbers went missing after a large piece of ice fell during an avalanche taking out the fixed ropes on part of the route; four climbers were rescued, but 11, including Gerard McDonnell, the first Irish person to reach the summit, were confirmed dead. 

2009 Despite several attempts, the K2 summit was not climbed for the next two climbing seasons. 

2010 On 6 August 2010, Fredrik Ericsson, who intended to ski from the summit, joined Gerlinde Kaltenbrunner on the way to the summit of K2. Ericsson fell 1,000 metres (3,300 ft) and was killed. Kaltenbrunner aborted her summit attempt.

2011 On Aug 23, 2011 around sunset, a team of four climbers reached the summit of K2 from the North side. Gerlinde Kaltenbrunner became first woman to complete all 14 eight-thousanders without supplemental oxygen. Kazakhs Maxut Zhumayev, and Vassiliy Pivtsov completed their eight-thousanders quest. The fourth team member was Dariusz Za&#322;uski from Poland.

2012 The year started with a vigorous Russian team aiming for a first winter ascent. The expedition ended on an unfortunate note with the demise of Vitaly Gorelik due to frostbite and pneumonia. In the summer season, K2 saw a record crowd standing on its summit&#8212;28 climberes in a single day&#8212;bringing the total for the year to 30.


*Use of bottled oxygen*

For most of its climbing history, K2 was not usually climbed with bottled oxygen, and small, relatively lightweight teams were the norm. However the 2004 season saw a great increase in the use of oxygen: 28 of 47 summiteers used oxygen in that year.

Acclimatisation is essential when climbing without oxygen to avoid some degree of altitude sickness. K2's summit is well above the altitude at which high altitude pulmonary edema (HAPE), or high altitude cerebral edema (HACE) can occur. In mountaineering, when ascending above an altitude of 8,000 metres (26,000 ft), the climber enters what is known as the death zone.


*Films*

 Vertical Limit, 2000
 K2, 1991
 Karakoram & Himalayas, 2007
 The Summit, 2012


*K2*



Spoiler: pics


----------



## SayMyName

Outstanding photographs! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

SayMyName said:


> Outstanding photographs! Thank you for sharing.



Thanks for liking this thread bro ....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Hakim Said (January 9, 1920 - October 17, 1998) (a medical researcher, scholar, philanthropist, and a Governor of Sindh Province, Pakistan from 1993 until 1996)*






Hakim Muhammad Said ,January 9, 1920 - October 17, 1998, NI, PhD) was a medical researcher, scholar, philanthropist, and a Governor of Sindh Province, Pakistan from 1993 until 1996. Said was one of Pakistan's most prominent medical researchers in the field of Eastern medicines. He established the Hamdard Foundation in 1948, prior to his settlement in West Pakistan. In a few years time, the herbal medical products of the Hamdard Foundation became household names in Pakistan. Hakim Muhammad Said authored and compiled about 200 books in medicines, philosophy, science, health, religion, natural medicine, literary, social, and travelogues.

*Biography*

*Youth*

Hakim Muhammad Said was born in New Delhi, British Indian Empire in 1922 to an educated and religious Urdu-speaking class. His forefathers and family had been associated with the herbal medicine business, and had established the Hamdard Waqf Laboratories which today has emerged as one of the largest manufacturers of Unani medicines in the world. Said attended the local school where he learned Arabic, Persian, Urdu, English and studied the Quran. At age 18, Hakim passed the university entrance test and went on to attend the University of Delhi in 1938. There, Said obtained a BPharm and B.S. in medicinal chemistry in 1942.After his undergraduate education, Said joined Hamdard Waqf Laboratories as a junior researcher and participated in herbal quality control while formulating medicines. In 1945, Said attended the post-graduate course, and obtained MPharm in Pharmacy from the same institution. Following the Partition and establishment of Pakistan, Said left his hometown with his wife and daughter. The family settled in Karachi, Sindh Province of West Pakistan. He established Hamdard Laboratories and served as its first director until his death in 1998. In 1952, Said traveled to Turkey where he attended the Ankara University and was awarded a Ph.D in Pharmacy, then returned to Pakistan to devote his life to medicine research.


*Scholarship*

Following his settlement in Pakistan, Said began practicing medicine and continued to research Eastern medicines. Having established the Hamdard Laboratories in 1948, Said was one the driving force in Pakistan for engaging the research in medical biology and medicines. In 1953, after his doctorate, Said joined the Sindh University as the associate professor of Pharmacy and taught courses in organic chemistry. In 1963, Said resigned from his position due to amid differences with the Federal government. In 1964, Said came into public limelight when he gave rogue criticism to Lieutenant-General Vajid Burkie, then-Surgeon General of Army Medical Corps and then high profile officer leading the Ministry of Health under the government of Field Marshal Ayub Khan. Said criticized the General, saying, "General [Vajid] Burkie used to say that Eastern medicine and homeopathy were quackery". Said began to write articles organised conferences and lobbied hard for the ban of Eastern medicine, and Ayub Khan had to pass a law legalising Eastern medicine, due to amid fear of his government's bad credibility.

In 1985, Hakim Muhammad Said founded Hamdard University, where he served its first Vice-Chancellor and as a professor.

The crowning activity of his life is the establishment of Madinat-al-Hikmah. It comprises Hamdard University with such institutes as Hamdard College of Medicine and Dentistry, Hamdard Al-Majeed College of Eastern Medicine, Hafiz Muhammad Ilyas Institute of Herbal Sciences, Hamdard Institute of Education & Social Sciences, Hamdard Institute of Management Sciences, Hamdard Institute of Information Technology, Hamdard School of Law, Faculty of Engineering Science & Technology, Hamdard Public School and Hamdard Village School. Bait-al-Hikmah  (the Library) is also a constituent part of Madinat-al-Hikmah. This is one of the biggest and best-stocked libraries of Pakistan.

Said wrote, edited or compiled over 200 books and journals in Urdu and English on Islam, Education, Pakistan, Science, Medicine and Health. Besides writing travelogues of countries he visited, he also wrote books especially for youth and children. He also edited some journals such as Hamdard Islamicus, Hamdard Medicus, Journal of the Pakistan Historical Society &#8220;Historicus&#8221;, Hamdard Sehat and Hamdard Naunehal. For several years he was also editor of Payami, the Urdu edition of UNESCO'S journal Courier. Said participated in various international conferences on medicine, science, education and culture and traveled widely to many countries of the world. While in Pakistan he organized numerous international and national conferences on topics of prime importance. Said created two widely attended national forums: Hamdard Shura (for leaders of public opinion) and Naunehal Assembly (for children). He held offices and memberships in dozens of national and international organizations related to education and health care. He launched two journals, Hamdard Medicus and Hamdard Islamicus. Hamdard-e-Sehat, which was already being published under his editorship since 1940, also appeared from Karachi in 1948. He launched a magazine for young readers, Hamdard Naunehal, and established a separate division, Naunehal Adab, for producing quality books for children.

Said was an exponent of Eastern medicine who had treated patients from all over the world including Pakistan, Europe, Africa and the Middle East by the time of his death in October 1998. He helped get alternative medicine recognized by the World Health Organization (WHO). After a fifty-year career as a practitioner of Greco-Arab medicine, he was posthumously awarded the Nishan-e-Imtiaz by the Government of Pakistan in 2002.


*Family*

Hakim Muhammad Said left behind a daughter, Sadia Rashid, who is heading the Hamdard Foundation and the Hamdard Lab, and three grand-daughters: Dr. Mahenemah Munir Ahmed, Amena Mian (who is married and settled in the United States with four children), and Fatema-Tuz-Zahra Munir Ahmed, who has joined her mother at Hamdard.


*Idara-e-Said Research and Documentation Centre*

In order to preserve his works, a Research and Documentation Center named Idara-e-Said has been set up. It is a joint venture of Hamdard Laboratories (Waqf) Pakistan, Hamdard University, and Hamdard Foundation Pakistan. Idara-e-Said will project and focus the life and works of Shaheed Hakim Muhammad Said, most particularly in the field of science, education and research, medicine and health care. The project is aimed at the collection of Shaheed Hakim Muhammad Said's speeches, writings (both published and un-published), personal memorabilia, photographs and artifacts. After the collection of materials related to his life and works, all records will be preserved and displayed in a scientifically arranged and properly managed museum. Hakim Muhammad Said Archives / Museum is being set up at Madinat-al-Hikmah.

Idara-e-Said will also initiate research projects leading to the award of post graduate (M.Phil. & PhD) degrees on the contribution of Hakim Muhammad Said to Islam, education, medicine, sciences & culture. Idara-e-Said will also patronize publications of literature and books written by different authors on the life of Hakim Muhammad Said, his personality, leadership and his endeavors for the propagation and promotion of education and learning. The first M.Phil degree on the life and works of Said was awarded to Mr. Javed Swati at the Hamdard University convocation 2002. His topic of research was &#8220;Education Ideas & Perceptions of Hakim Muhammad Said&#8221;.





































*hamdard university karachi*






*hamdard university islamabad*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Hamdard University (HU), Karachi , Pakistan*

Hamdard University is an accredited private research university with multiple campuses in Karachi and Islamabad, Pakistan.The university was founded in 1991 by the renowned philanthropist Hakim Said of the Hamdard Foundation. Hamdard is one of the first and the oldest private institutions of higher education in Pakistan. In Karachi alone, Hamdard University is the largest private research university  with a campus area of over 350 acres.

Hamdard University's central library Bait-ul-Hikmah is one of the largest research libraries in South Asia with a collection of over half a million books, some of them dating back to 17th century. The university includes eight faculties, nine research institutes, three separate university teaching hospitals and three affiliated engineering institutes. There are more than 15,000 alumni of Hamdard University employed in different organisations in Pakistan and worldwide.

Major programs of Hamdard University are accredited by and offered in collaboration with bodies such as the Higher Education Commission (HEC), Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC), Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC), Pakistan Bar Council (PBC), National Telecommunication Corporation (NTC), and the Pakistan Pharmacy Council (PCP).


*History*

Hamdard University was established on October 9, 1991, by a provisional act of the Sindh Assembly. The founding chancellor, Hakim Said, had been long advocating for the establishment of private-sector higher education learning institutions. He received the university's charter from then-President Ghulam Ishaq Khan in a solemn ceremony. The university is named after Said's philanthropy and education lobby organisation, the Hamdard Foundation.

For the university, an area of about 178 acres was earmarked at Madinat al-Hikmah: "a City of Education, Science and Culture", 30 km north of the commercial center of Karachi.

Stretching over an area of 350 acres, Madinat al-Hikmah includes, in addition to the establishments of the university, Hamdard Garden, sports stadium, Hamdard Public School and college, operating as its earliest institutions, imparting education from primary to higher secondary level and Bait al-Hikmah library. Institute of Education & Social Sciences (HIESS) and College of Eastern Medicine (HACEM) were among the earliest institutions, established after its inception. The other institutions that appeared in the later stages of its development include Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry (HCM&D), Hamdard Institute of Management Sciences (HIMS), Hamdard Institute of Information Technology (HIIT), Faclty of Engineering Sciences and Technology (FEST), Usman Institute of Technology (UIT), Hafiz Mohammad Ilyas Institute of Pharmacology & Herbal Sciences, Hamdard School of Law (HSL), Hamdard Institute of Pharmaceutical Sciences (HPS), Bait al-Hikmah Institute of Research and Regional CISCO Networking Academy.

In 1996 the first city campus of the university was established at Adamjee Nagar. Later on, another city campus operating both weekend and evening programs was started in PECHS, Karachi. The number of campuses increased with the establishment of Islamabad and Faisalabad campuses in 1998 and 2000 respectively. During the period, five Lahore-, Islamabad- and Karachi-based organisations, imparting professional education in different disciplines, also became affiliated with the university.


*Faculties and institutes*

Hamdard University offers undergraduate and post-graduate education through its different institutions/faculties which are based in the different campuses of the university.

*Faculty of Engineering Sciences and Technology*

FEST (Faculty of Engineering Sciences and Technology) offers its Bachelors, Masters and Doctorate degrees through its three institutions: GSESIT, HIIT &#8211; Karachi and HIIT &#8211; Islamabad.


*GSESIT*

Graduate School of Engineering Sciences and Information Technology" was established in 1997 with the name of Hamdard Institute of Information Technology (HIIT). Later on, due to its main focus on graduate programs, it was renamed as Graduate School of Engineering Sciences and Information Technology (GSESIT). Initially, Master of Sciences in Information Technology &#8211; MS (IT) was offered with the inception of the institute. In Fall 2002, Master of Science in Software Engineering &#8211; MS (SE) program was introduced. Recently, new Masters, M.Phil. and Ph.D. degree programs are being offered to take active part in research and development and to concentrate toward the area of specialisation, and the institute is also catering the needs of professionals through short courses, certificates and diploma programs. Currently, GSESIT offers following graduate and research programs:

*Master of Sciences/Philosophy:* 
 M.E. (Electronic Engineering)
 M.E. (Telecommunication Engineering
 M.E. (Energy Engineering)
 M.E. (Control & Automation)
 M.E. (Signal Processing)
 M.S. (Information Technology)
 M.S. (Software Engineering)
 M.S. (Telecommunications)
 M.Phil. (Environmental Sciences)

*Doctorate/Miscellaneous programs: *
 Ph.D. (Environmental Sciences)
 Ph.D. (Computer Sciences)
 Ph.D. (Electrical Engineering)
 Ph.D. (Electronics Engineering)
 Ph.D. (Information Technology)
 Ph.D. (Telecommunication Engineering)
 Ph.D. (Software Engineering)
 Other certifications and short courses such as CCNA,
 Java & Web programming, etc.

*HIIT &#8211; Karachi*

"Hamdard Institute of Information Technology, Karachi" was established in 1997 at the Main Campus of Hamdard University. Initially it offered graduate programmes only. Later on, the graduate studies were started to offered under the institute of GSESIT and HIIT &#8211; Karachi was dedicated for the Bachelors programs only. Currently, the institute offers following programs:

*Bachelor of Engineering: *
 B.E. (Bio-Medical Engineering)
 B.E. (Computer-Systems Engineering)
 B.E. (Electronics Engineering)
 B.E. (Energy Engineering)
 B.E. (Telecommunication Engineering)


*Bachelor of Sciences: *
 B.S. (Computer Science)
 B.S. (Telecommunications & Networking)
 B.S. (Multimedia Technology)
 B.S. (Information Technology) &#8211; Evening Shift


*HIIT &#8211; Islamabad*


"Hamdard Institute of Information Technology, Islamabad" is a constituent institute of Hamdard University, Islamabad Campus which came into being with the establishment of Islamabad Campus in 2000. HIIT &#8211; Islamabad initially offered Bachelor of Science (B.S.) programs in Computer Science, Information Technology and Computer-Systems Engineering. Later on, the institute introduced Engineering programs in Telecommunications and Electronics in 2003. Recently, on the advice of PEC, the two engineering programs (T.E. and E.E.) were merged to form one program as B.E. (Electrical Engineering). This is applicable from the intake of 2007 and onwards. The institute is thus offering B.E. (Electrical Engineering) with two streams, i.e. Telecommunications and Electronics at present. Pakistan Engineering Council has granted conditional accreditation to the engineering programs of HUIC for the intakes of 2004, 2005 and 2006, for Telecommunications and Electronics Engineering programs. Currently, the institution offers following programs:

 B.E. (Electrical Engineering)
 B.S. (Computer Science)


*Faculty of Environmental Sciences*

The Faculty of Environmental Sciences offers the degree of Bachelor of Sciences in Environment & Energy Management.


*Faculty of Management Sciences*

The Faculty of Management Sciences offers the degrees of Bachelor and Master of Business Administration (B.B.A. & M.B.A.) and M.S. (Management Sciences) through its two constituent institutes: HIMS &#8211; Karachi and HIMS &#8211; Islamabad.


*HIMS &#8211; Karachi*


"Hamdard Institute of Management Sciences, Karachi" offers a 4-year program of B.B.A. (Bachelor of Business Administration) in undergraduate category, an M.S. (Management Sciences) program and a post-graduate M.B.A. (Master of Business Administration) program which has been divided into four categories with respect to the time-span and previous education:
 A three-and-a-half year MBA plan for students having a previous 2-year Bachelors degree in any discipline,
 A regular 2-year MBA plan for students having a previous 4-year Bachelors degree in any discipline,
 A one-and-a-half year MBA plan for students having a previous 4-year Bachelors degree in Business Administration (BBA) or equivalent,
 An executive 2-year MBA plan for students having a 2-year Bachelor's degree in any discipline and a professional experience of at least 4 years in executive capacity.


*HIMS &#8211; Islamabad*

"Hamdard Institute of Management Sciences, Islamabad" offers B.B.A. (Bachelor of Business Administration) in undergraduate category and post-graduate M.B.A. (Master of Business Administration) programs, similar to those offered by the HIMS &#8211; Karachi.


*Faculty of Humanities and Social Sciences*

The Faculty of Humanities and Social Sciences was inaugurated in 1992 and it offers its degrees through Hamdard Institute of Education and Social Sciences (HIESS), which was established as the first constituent institution of Hamdard University's Main Campus. The institution's mission, as described on the official site, is "the production of the unconventional, capable, dynamic, creative, democratic and innovative teacher". HIESS offers the degree of Bachelor of Education (B.Ed.).


*Faculty of Eastern Medicine*


The Faculty of Eastern Medicine provides education in the field of Herbal Medicine, which continues to be practised in many of the Islamic countries today. The countries where it has, to some extent, enjoyed an official status are: India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and South Africa. In Pakistan, in the mid sixties, the government under the then-President ordered the official registration of "Hakims".

The Faculty of Eastern Medicine was established "[to] produce graduates with knowledge of Eastern Medicine with latest technology for diagnosis and modern methods for the management of diseases and health care". Hamdard Research Institute of Unani Medicine (H.R.I.U.M.) was included in the Faculty of Eastern Medicine as approved by the Academic Council held on 24 April 2008. Currently, the faculty offers following degrees:

 Bachelor of Eastern Medicine and Surgery (Regular five years)
 Bachelor of Eastern Medicine and Surgery (Condensed Three years)
 M.Phil. and Ph.D. programs are also offered for regular bases.


The degree programs offered by the faculty are accredited by the National Council of Tibb, Ministry of Heath &#8211; Government of Pakistan and by the Higher Education Commission, Islamabad. Most of the B.E.M.S. graduates start their own practice by establishing their clinics and other are employed in various hospitals and research institutes and organizations such as Hamdard Foundation and Hamdard Laboratories, Pakistan, Ibn-e-Sina Institute for Tibb and University of Western Cape, South Africa and Qarshi Industries, Pakistan.



*Faculty of Health and Medical Sciences*

The Faculty of Health and Medical Sciences offers the degrees of Bachelor of Medicine & Bachelor of Surgery (M.B.B.S.) and Bachelor of Dental Surgery (B.D.S.).


*Faculty of Legal Studies*

The Hamdard School of Law, as a constituent institution of the Hamdard University opened for admission in January 2001, on the initiative of its former Chancellor, Justice (R) Ajmal Mian, former Chief Justice of Pakistan and the then-Vice Chancellor. Faculty of Legal Studies offers the degree of Bachelor of Laws (LL.B.) through the Hamdard School of Law which is located in the vicinity of the City Campus II (CC-II). Unlike most of the Pakistani institutions which offer the LL. B. courses in evening lecture sessions, the Hamdard School of Law offers a full-time semester-based course.



*Faculty of Pharmacy*


Faculty of Pharmacy was established in the year 1997 with the aim of "[providing] high quality education in healthy academic environment with a commitment to produce competent pharmacists with managerial skills." The faculty initially offered following programs in its early phase (1997-2001):

 Doctor of Pharmacy (Pharm.D.)
 Doctor of Pharmacy (Pharm.D. - Condensed one-year Program)
 M.Phil (Pharmacology & Clinical Practices)
 M.Phil (Pharmaceutics)
 M.Phil (Pharmacognosy)
 M.Phil (Pharm. Chemistry)
 Ph.D. (Pharmacology & Clinical Practices)
 Ph.D. (Pharmaceutics)
 Ph.D. (Pharmacognosy)
 Ph.D. (Pharm. Chemistry)


In 2001, the Faculty of Pharmacy introduced an innovative B. Pharm, MBA program combining Pharmaceutical and Management Sciences for the first time in Pakistan. It has the support of two major faculties of the University, namely the Faculty of Pharmacy and the Faculty of Management Sciences.

Keeping in view the changing global trends and recent advances in the field of pharmaceutical sciences, the Pharmacy Council of Pakistan and Higher Education Commission have upgraded the pharmacy syllabi and introduced an advanced program of Pharm.D. extending over a period of five years. It is a professional doctoral program that is designed to prepare practitioner and researcher who can provide patient oriented pharmaceutical care in contemporary setting including community practice and hospital environment.

In the light of the recommendation of Pharmacy Council of Pakistan and Higher Education Commission, the Faculty of Pharmacy, Hamdard University, has adopted Pharm.D. as the basic degree in Pharmacy.


*Campus facilities*

*Student accommodation*

For the undergraduate students of the Main Campus, Karachi, the facility of 5 hostels has been provided. One girls' hostel and 4 boys' hostels serve as dormitories for the undergraduate students of the Faculty of Engineering Science and Technology, the Faculty of Easter Medicine, the Faculty of Management Sciences and the Faculty of Health and Medical Sciences.


*Cafeteria*

The Students-Teachers Centre (STC) is the central cafeteria of the main campus, which provides food and a facility for student-teacher interaction. Cafeterias and teashops are also present at various campuses of the University.

*Transport*

Transportation for students, faculty and staff members between the Main Campus and different parts of the city is provided by a fleet of University-owned and on-contract vehicles which include buses, Coasters, HiAces and mini-vans.

*Libraries*

*Bait al-Hikmah*


Bait al-Hikmah, named after the famous library, House of Wisdom in Baghdad, is the central library of Hamdard University's Main, Karachi Campus. It houses over half a million modern volumes as well as thousands of ancient manuscripts, millions of clippings, translations of Quran in over 60 languages, A.V. cassettes, as well as postage stamps, coins and photographs of Hamdard University/Foundation activities,making it one of the largest libraries in South Asia.

The foundation-stone of Bait al-Hikmah was laid on 17 June 1985 by the then-President of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan, General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq. It was established by Hakim Mohammed Said, the founder of Madinat al-Hikmah, a humanitarian and a philanthropist. After the completion of the Bait al-Hikmah as the first major and important institution of Madinat al-Hikmah, Hakim Said invited the then-President Ghulam Ishaq Khan to inaugurate the library on 11 December 1989.

The Bait al-Hikmah as a central library and center for academic research is used by students, faculties, researchers, scholars and freelancers nationally and internationally. The library is fully computerised.

The collection of Bait al-Hikmah Library ranges from books and journals on different subjects and in different languages, covering Science and Technology, Medicine, Management Sciences, Indo-Pakistan History, Islam and Religion, Traditional/Alternative Systems of Medicine, Social Sciences and Jurisprudence, to Literature in Urdu, English, Arabic and Persian.


*Departmental libraries*

Almost every institute of Hamdard University has a dedicated library which contains books related but not limited to that institute. These include:
 HIIT Departmental Library, for the registered students and faculty of Hamdard Institute of Information Technology, Karachi. It houses books related to Information & Technology, Applied Sciences and different engineering disciplines. The facility of Book Bank is also provided to the students of HIIT through the same library.
 HIMS Departmental Library, for the registered students and faculty of Hamdard Institute of Management Sciences, Karachi
 HIESS Departmental Library, for the students and faculty of Hamdard Institute of Education & Social Sciences, Karachi
 Departmental Library of Faculty of Eastern Medicine
 Departmental Library of Faculty of Health and Medical Sciences
 Departmental Library of Faculty of Legal Studies


*Notable people*

prominent scholars include senator S. M. Zafar, who is the current chancellor of the university and also a registered professor of law and political science.The university's founder, Hakim Said, also served as a registered professor of medicinal chemistry and taught many courses on chemistry, pharmacy, and medical sciences after the foundation of the institution.

Dr. Nazeer Ahmad, professor of physics at Hamdard University, earned his doctorate in physics (specialization in meteorology) under the supervision of Dr. Abdul Qadeer Khan and others.

Many scholars have produced cutting-edge research in their respective disciplines, including Islamic scholars Zakariyau Oseni, Zulkadir Siddiqui, historian Mohammad Ishaq Khan, and economist Matin Ahmed Khan. Other faculty members include Sarwar Munir Rao (Mass Communication), electrical engineer Atta-ur-Rehman Memon, and Zillur Rahman (who has been serving as visiting professor of medicine since 1997).










Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*T.V Drama Industry of Pakistan*

Pakistani media in the past history has played a major role in producing many unforgettable Pakistani dramas that inspired generations. Pakistan television started the trend of making classic dramas with the help of intellectual writers, powerful direction, and multitalented actors.

In the very early days of 80's & 90s, there was only one tv channel known as Pakistan television(ptv) that telecasted many popular dramas like dhoop kinaray, ankahi, tanhayan, dhuan, . The whole idea was to show a well prepared family drama with a strong script and a clean environment. All the credit undoubtedly goes to the brilliant story writers like Haseena Moen, Seema Ghazal, Ashfak Ahmad etc. Their stories focused on many societal issues that touched the hearts of many people. This was the glorious period of Pakistani dramas which led them to accomplish many awards not only at national but also at international level.


now Pakistani dramas once again have reached the peaks of fame.many writers have started writing many powerful stories for different tv channels like geo, hum tv, ptv, ary digital. Every channel is now struggling hard to provide the audience with the best dramas ever. This competition has provoked them to make good serials which include our own culture. Because of this sudden revival of Pakistani dramas, the audience is our dramas very much. The best thing is that they are well appreciated by the Pakistani people living abroad as well. 

These days the dramas that have gained popularity are meri zaat zarraye be-nishan on geo and , nur pur ki rani malaal wasal nur bano on hum tv. These are realistic with powerful direction and script. They focus on societal issues that actually take place in the society. Moreover, dramas like wasal, ishk junoon deewangi doraha and malaal focus on the problems that are faced in a marriage like misunderstandings, extra maritial affairs, lack of trust.

The emergence of intelligent writers and powerful directors has managed to revive the Pakistani dramas. In short Pakistani media has changed by providing the audience with the dramas they want to see. Paki dramas are well produced and give a good message. The increasing competition among different tv channels has improved the quality of Pakistani dramas due to which the audience gets entertained and gets to watch the best dramas ever.



*Pakistani drama television series (Incomplete List)*

*A*
 Aangan Terha
 Aansoo
 Aashti
 Adhoori Aurat
 Ahmed Habib Ki Betiyan
 Aik Nayee Cinderella
 Aik Pagal Si Larki
 Akbari Asghari
 Akhri Barish
 Aks (2011 TV series)
 Aks (2012 TV series)
 Alif Noon
 Alpha Bravo Charlie
 Ana (Geo TV Drama)
 Andhera Ujala
 Angar Wadi
 Ankahi
 Ashk (drama)


*B*
 Baityaan
 Bandhan (TV series)
 Bari Apa
 Barson Baad
 Bin Tere
 Boota from Toba Tek Singh
 Bulbulay


*C*
 Chaandni Raatain
 Chemistry (drama)
 Coke Kahani


*D*
 Daagh (drama)
 Daam
 Daddy (drama)
 Daray Daray Naina
 Dastaan (TV series)
 Dhoop Kinare
 Dhundle Raste (TV miniseries)
 Dhuwan
 Dil e Muztar
 Doraha (drama)


*E*
 Ek Tamanna Lahasil Si


*F*
 Family Front


*G*
 Ghaao
 Ghazi Shaheed


*H*
 Happily Married
 Heer Ranjha (TV series)
 Hisar E Ishq
 Hotel (Pakistani TV Series)
 Hum Tum (TV series)
 Humnasheen
 Humsafar



*I*
 Ideals (drama)
 Ishq Ibadat
 Ishq Junoon Deewangi



*J*
 Jal Pari (TV series)



*K*
 Kankar (TV series)
 Kashkol (TV series)
 Khatti Meethi Zindagi
 Khuda Aur Muhabbat
 Khuda Ki Basti (serial)
 Khushi Ek Roag
 Khwaab Ankhain Khwahish Chehre


*L*
 Laag (TV series)
 Ladies Park
 Landa Bazar (TV series)



*M*
 Maat (TV series)
 Madiha Maliha
 Main Abdul Qadir Hoon
 Main Manto
 Malaal
 Manay Na Ye Dil
 Mannchalay
 Mar Jain Bhi To Kya
 Mastana Mahi
 Mehar Bano aur Shah Bano
 Mehmoodabad Ki Malkain
 Mehndi (drama)
 Mein Hari Piya
 Mera Naseeb
 Mera Saaein
 Mera Saaein 2
 Mera Yaqeen
 Meray Khwab Raiza Raiza
 Meray Qatil Meray Dildar
 Meri Behan Maya
 Meri Behan Meri Dewrani
 Meri Dulari
 Meri Ladli
 Meri Saheli Meri Humjoli
 Meri Teri Kahani
 Meri Zaat Zarra-e-Benishan
 Mil Ke Bhi Hum Na Mile
 Mirat Ul Uroos (drama)
 Mishaal
 Mohabbat Jai Bhar Mein
 Mohabbat Jaye Bhar Mein
 Mohabbat Rooth Jaye Toh
 Mujhay Roothnay Na Daina
 Mujhay Sandal Kar Do



*N*
 Na Kaho Tum Mere Nahi
 Nadamat
 Nail Polish (TV serial)
 Namak Paray (TV series)
 Nanhi
 Neeyat
 Nijaat
 Nikhar Gaye Gulab Sare
 Noor Pur Ki Rani



*O*
 Omer Dadi Aur Gharwale



*P*
 Pani Jaisa Piyar
 Parsa (TV series)
 Pathjar Ke Baad
 Phir Chand Pe Dastak



*Q*
 Qaid-e-Tanhai
 Quddusi Sahab Ki Bewah



*R*
 Raju Rocket
 Rani (TV series)
 Rehaai
 Riyasat
 Roshan Sitara
 Rubber Band (TV Series)



*S*
 Saat Pardon Mein
 Saiqa (TV series)
 Samjhauta Express (TV series)
 Sanjha
 Shab e Gham
 Shehr-e-Zaat
 Shehzori
 Sitamgar (TV series)



*T*
 Talaash (Pakistani TV series)
 Talafi
 Tanhai (TV series)
 Tanhaiyaan
 Tanhaiyan Naye Silsilay
 Tanveer Fatima (B.A)
 Teen Bata Teen
 Thakan
 Tum Jo Miley


*U*

 Uraan


*V*
 Vasl


*W*
 Waris (drama)


*Y*
 Yariyan
 Yeh Zindagi Hai


*Z*
 Zard Mausam
 Zeenat Bint-e-Sakina Hazir Ho
 Zindagi Dhoop Tum Ghana Saya
 Zindagi Gulzar Hai
 Zip Bus Chup Raho





Spoiler: pics



*Famous Tv Dramas (Incomplete List)*


Alif noon (1964)








Shehzori (1970)








Uncle Urfi (1972)







An Kahi aka Un Kahi (1982)







Dhoop Kinare (1987)








Tanhaiyan (1985)








Aangan Terha (1985)








Janglos aka Jungle (1989)








Waris (1984)








Chaand Girhan (1992)








Kashkol (1993)








Aahat (1992)








Hawayein (1995)








Dasht (1996)








Nadan Nadia (1997)








Dhuwan (1996)








Alpha Bravo Charlie 








Castle







Aansoo 








Ruswa







Lahasil








Vasl







Wujood-e-Laraib








Umm-e-Kulsoom








Meri Zaat Zarra-e-Benishan








Mein Abdul Qadir Hoon








Dastaan








Maat 








Qaid-e-Tanhai








Humsafar








Zindagi Gulzar Hay








Dil-e-Muzter


















*Pakistani TV Actors (Incomplete List)*

A
 Waseem Abbas
 Shamoon Abbasi
 Farhan Ali Agha
 Ahmed Ali Butt
 Ahmed Zeb
 Hasan Ahmed
 Sohail Ahmed
 Moin Akhter
 Abid Ali (actor)
 Agha Ali
 Babar Ali
 Mahmood Ali
 Shahood Alvi
 Najeebullah Anjum
 Jamshed Ansari
 Kanwar Arsalan
 Aijaz Aslam
 Mehmood Aslam

B
 Nadeem Baig
 Babu Baral
 Barkat Ali Siddiqui
 Jawad Bashir
 Osman Khalid Butt

C
 Shafqat Cheema
 Nasir Chinyoti

D
 Khalid Abbas Dar
 Hayatullah Khan Durrani

E
 Abdullah Ejaz

F
 Jamil Fakhri
 Farooq Qaiser

H
 Ali Haider
 Naeem Haq
 Saad Haroon
 Sajid Hasan
 Adeel Hashmi
 Murtaza Hassan
 Talat Hussain (actor)

I
 Noman Ijaz
 Ismail Tara

J
 Ahmed Jahanzeb
 Shabbir Jan

K
 Abdullah Kadwani
 Khurram Kahloon
 Syed Kamal
 Latif Kapadia
 Sara Kashif
 Abid Kashmiri
 Rauf Khalid
 Abid Khan
 Ahsan Khan (actor)
 Alyy Khan
 Babar Khan
 Bilal Khan (actor)
 Cezanne Khan
 Fawad Afzal Khan
 Junaid Khan (actor and singer)
 Kashif Khan
 Qavi Khan
 Sami Khan (actor)
 Zaigham Khan
 Rafi Khawar
 Khayyam Sarhadi
 Sarmad Sultan Khoosat
 Ayoob Khoso
 Sajjad Kishwar

L
 Sahir Lodhi

M
 Malik Anokha
 Asad Malik
 Mani and Hira
 Anwar Maqsood
 Noman Masood
 Kashif Mehmood
 Asif Raza Mir
 Mohib Mirza
 Zia Mohyeddin
 Mukarram
 Sheheryar Munawar Siddiqui
 Fahad Mustafa

N
 Nabeel (actor)
 Imran Abbas Naqvi
 Amanullah Nasir
 Salim Nasir
 Danish Nawaz
 Yasir Nawaz
 Nayyar Ejaz
 Rasheed Naz
 Abid Ali Nazish
 Noor Hassan Rizvi

Q
 Faisal Qureshi (actor)
 Faisal Qureshi (TV director)
 Mustafa Qureshi

R
 Rahat Kazmi
 Moammar Rana
 Rashid Mehmood (actor)
 Zuhab Khan
 Azfar Rehman
 Faisal Rehman

S
 Behroze Sabzwari
 Shehroz Sabzwari
 Humayun Saeed
 Manzar Sehbai
 Faris Shafi
 Babrik Shah
 Jamal Shah
 Shafi Muhammad Shah
 Salman Shahid
 Shakeel
 Hameed Sheikh
 Javed Sheikh
 Rehan Sheikh
 Saleem Sheikh
 Adnan Siddiqui
 Anwar Solangi
 Liaquat Soldier
 Rahman Syed

T
 Danish Taimoor
 Mustansar Hussain Tarar
 Tariq Teddy
 Iftikhar Thakur
 Iqbal Theba
 Salahuddin Toofani

U
 Usman Peerzada

V
 Naseem Vicky

W
 Qazi Wajid
 Rizwan Wasti

Z
 Ali Zafar
 Waqar Zaka
 Mikaal Zulfiqar



*Pakistani TV Actresses*

A
 Anoushay Abbasi
 Javeria Abbasi
 Sohai Ali Abro
 Suhaee Abro
 Samina Ahmad
 Fiza Ali
 Iman Ali
 Maya Ali (actress)
 Saboor Ali
 Sajal Ali
 Bushra Ansari
 Anusheh Asad
 Anoushey Ashraf
 Rubina Ashraf
 Sana Askari
 Ayesha Khan
 Ayyan (model)

B
 Zeba Bakhtiar
 Mahnoor Baloch
 Sanam Baloch
 Nimra Bucha
 Noor Bukhari

C
 Rubya Chaudhry
 Beenish Chohan

D
 Hina Dilpazeer

E
 Fatima Effendi

F
 Bushra Farrukh
 Arij Fatyma

G
 Rachel Gill

H
 Saba Hameed
 Aaminah Haq
 Sadia Hayat
 Mawra Hocane
 Soniya Hussain


I
 Madiha Iftikhar
 Sadia Imam

J
 Javeria Saud

K
 Nayyar Kamal
 Juggan Kazim
 Badar Khalil
 Aiza Khan
 Mahira Khan
 Marina Khan
 Nadia Khan
 Sabiha Khanum

L
 Sara Loren

M
 Angeline Malik
 Humaima Malick
 Jana Malik
 Veena Malik
 Mani and Hira
 Mansha Pasha
 Sunita Marshall
 Eshita Mehboob
 Mehwish Hayat
 Begum Khurshid Mirza
 Momal Sheikh
 Samiya Mumtaz
 Neelam Muneer

N
 Savera Nadeem
 Nadia Afghan
 Nadia Hussain

O
 Atiqa Odho

P
 Samina Peerzada

Q
 Saba Qamar
 Zainab Qayyum

R
 Mehreen Raheel
 Arjumand Rahim
 Iffat Rahim
 Arisha Razi
 Resham
 Khalida Riyasat
 Komal Rizvi

S
 Sadia Khan
 Sanam Saeed
 Ayesha Sana
 Sanam Jung
 Sangeeta
 Zhalay Sarhadi
 Sarwat Gilani
 Naheed Shabbir
 Meesha Shafi
 Shagufta Ejaz
 Babra Sharif
 Aamina Sheikh
 Shehnaz Sheikh
 Azra Sherwani
 Tooba Siddiqui
 Hina Sultan
 Sumbul Iqbal

T
 Zaheen Tahira

U
 Urwa Tul Wusqa

W
 Fauzia Wahab
 Naveen Waqar
 Maria Wasti
 Tahira Wasti

Y
 Nida Yasir
 Alishba Yousuf
 Syra Yousuf

Z
 Yumna Zaidi
 Zeba Ali





Spoiler: pics



*Famous TV Actors (Incomplete List)*


Abid Ali







Shakeel







Qavi Khan







Talat Hussain








Moin Akhtar








shafi muhammad shah 








Salim Nasir








Khayyam sarhadi







Rahat Kazmi








firdous jamal 








Mehmood Aslam








Sohail Ahmad







Sohail Asghar







Waseem Abbas








Sajid Hassan








Shabbir Jan








Nouman Ijaz








Humayun saeed









Contd.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

Cont

*T.V Drama Industry of Pakistan*


*Famous TV Actors (Incomplete List)*






Spoiler: pics



Shamoon abbasi








Adnan siddiqui








Aijaz aslam








Nabeel








Kamran jilani








Mohib Mirza








Fahad Mustafa








Faisal qureshi








Fawad Afzal Khan








Mikaal zulfiqar









Imran abbas








Shehroz








shahzad sheikh











*Famous TV Actresses (Incomplete List)*



Uzma Gilani








Rohi Bano








Khalida Riyasat








Samina Ahmad








Sahira Kazmi








Sakina Samo








Samina perzada







Bushra Ansari








Badar Khalil








Hina dilpazeer








Shehnaz Shiekh









Marina Khan








Rubina Ashraf








Saba Hameed








Atiqa Odho








Sania Saeed








Zeba bakhtiar








Mahnoor baloch








Maria Wasti








Sadia Imam








Nadia Khan








Javeria Abbasi








Ayesha Khan








Aamina Sheikh








Sanam Jung








Mahira Khan









Aayesha Omar









Mehwish Hayat








Zhalay sarhadi








Sajal ali








Soha Ali








Madiha iftikhar








Maya Ali








Mehreen raheel










P.S: Pakistani Tv Drama Industry is huge itself. i tried my best to cover every Drama Artist in this Post.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Jinnah International Airport,Karachi,Pakistan*

Jinnah International Airport is Pakistan's largest international and domestic airport. Located in Karachi, it is named after Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the founder of Pakistan.

The airport provides secondary hub for the flag carrier, Pakistan International Airlines (PIA), Shaheen Air, and airblue as well as many other private airlines. The airport is equipped with aircraft engineering and overhauling facilities including the Ispahani Hangar for wide-body aircraft.



*History*

J. R. D. Tata, the father of civil aviation in the British Raj made India's maiden voyage from Juhu Aerodrome in Bombay to Drigh Road airstrip (Now Jinnah International Airport), Karachi, via Ahmedabad, on 15 October 1932 carrying mail in a Puss Moth aircraft.

During the 1940s there was a large black coloured hangar (also locally known as PAUL JHON C SALCEDO) at the site of Karachi Airport, constructed for the British R101 Airship. Only three hangars were ever built in the world to dock and hangar the R101 airships. However, the R101 airship never arrived in Karachi (then part of the British Raj) as it crashed early in its journey in France. This hangar was so huge that aircraft often used it as a visual marker while attempting VFR landings at Karachi. Over the years, the hangar became known as the landmark of Karachi, until it was torn down by order of then-President Ayub Khan in the 1960s.

During World War II, Karachi Airport was a major transhipment base for United States Army Air Forces units and equipment being used by Tenth Air Force in eastern India and Burma, as well as for Fourteenth Air Force in China. Several operational bomber and fighter units flew into Karachi for short organisational periods prior to their deployment. Air Technical Service Command had extensive facilities where aircraft were received, assembled and tested prior to being flown to their combat units at forward airfields. It also functioned as a major maintenance and supply depot for both air forces. In addition, Air Transport Command flew numerous cargo and passenger flights to the Middle East and to points within India and China.

The airport facilities were further expanded in the 1980s to Terminal 2 and Terminal 3 respectively. The present day infrastructure of Jinnah International Complex is a result of an expansion programme carried out in 1994. Today, the new Jinnah Terminal handles both domestic and international flights, whereas Terminal 2 is now dedicated to Hajj operations. Terminal 1 (the original airport) is now the HQ of Pakistan's Civil Aviation Authority, and Terminal 3 is dedicated to commercial offices.

Karachi was once a much busier airport. Between the 1960s and 1980s it was an online station of several major airlines of the world including Air India, British Airways, Interflug, TAROM, Alitalia, JAT Yugoslavia Airlines, Aeroflot, Philippine Airlines, Nigeria Airways, Ethiopian Airlines, EgyptAir, East African Airways, Kenya Airways, Air France, Qantas, Pan Am, Royal Jordanian, Libyan Arab Airlines, Japan Airlines, Syrian Arab Airlines, Middle East Airlines, Lufthansa, Swissair, and SAS. Other former airlines were Azerbaijan Airlines, Garuda Indonesia, Kazakhstan Airlines, KLM (now operating via codeshares with Etihad and Gulf Air), Kuwait Airways, Kyrgyzstan Airlines, Libyan Arab Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Transportes Aéreos da Índia Portuguesa, and Uzbekistan Airways.


*Structure*

Jinnah International Airport has a capacity of handling 12 million passengers annually. In fiscal year 2008&#8211;2009, over 5,725,052 passengers used Jinnah International Airport. 50,095 aircraft movements were registered.

Jinnah International Airport in Karachi has always been the largest aviation facility in Pakistan. It is the primary hub of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA). All other Pakistani airlines also use Jinnah International Airport as their main hub. These include airblue and Shaheen Air International, as well as several charter carriers.

The building is linked via connecting corridors to two satellites, each having a provision of eight passenger-loading bridges. The eastern satellite is devoted exclusively to handling international operations. The western satellite is used for domestic operations, as well as some international operations. This is achieved through a flexible arrangement of gates. The two satellites supplement the departure lounges of the terminal building and also provide shopping facilities, mobile recharging points, and snack counters.

The Jinnah Terminal was completed in 1992 at a cost of US $100 million &#8211; at the time the most expensive civil construction project in Pakistan. NESPAK (National Engineering Services Pakistan) and Airconsult (Frankfurt, Germany) were responsible for the architecture and planning of the terminal. Sogea Construction, a French company, was the contractor. Mukhtar Husain and Abdul Malik (NESPAK) were the Chief Engineers for the new terminal.

In Karachi, the CIP Lounge can be used by all first and business class passengers on all outbound flights. Barclays, UBL, and airblue have also introduced their dedicated lounges in the international terminal of the airport.

There are a number of bank kiosks and ATMs that passengers can use at the airport. The airport is also where the majority of PIA's maintenance network is located, although some of its maintenance work also takes place at Benazir Bhutto International Airport, Rawalpindi. There are several hangars at the airport; the largest being the Ispahani Hangar (named after Mirza Ahmad Ispahani, the first chairman of PIA) that can accommodate two Boeing 747s and one narrow body airliner (e.g. Boeing 737) at one time. On 15 February 2006, the first major overhaul of a Boeing 777-200ER aircraft (known as "C" check) was done at Ispahani Hangar. Most of the PIA aircraft are checked and regulated at the aircraft hangars in Karachi. The PIA maintenance also check other airline aircraft in Karachi such as Philippine Airlines, Turkish Airlines, and Air Universal.

The head office of the Civil Aviation Authority of Pakistan is located in Terminal 1.Pakistan International Airlines has its head office on the grounds of the airport (PIA Building), as well as its central mainframe (CRC Building) which also houses its frequent flyer programme, Awards +, as well as hosting SITA Bagtrak, the shared International Air Transport Association global lost luggage tracking computer network. PIA Engineering HQ, Cargo Village, and Flight Kitchen are also located here. Terminals 1 and Jinnah West also have round-the-clock PIA booking offices and ticketing auto-kiosks. PIA Building also has a ticketing facility, but only for PIA staff, their dependents, and authorised third-party contractors.Shaheen Air also has its head office on the airport property.


*Runways and parking*

The airport has two runways measuring 3,200m and 3,400m in length respectively. Runways, 25R/07L and 25L/07R each have a width of 46 m (250 ft). The runways have capacity to handle 15 flights per hour and it accommodate simultaneous landing and take off. Runway 07L/25R is equipped with ILS to guide landing aircraft safely under very poor weather conditions and also allowing planes to land in low visibility conditions, such as fog. The taxiway is able to handle 12 aircraft at any one moment while the parking area measures 266,000 sq metres and is able to accommodate 42 aircraft, 12 of which through air bridges linking them directly with the terminal building. In addition to this, there are remote parking bays for 30 aircraft.



*Ispahani Hangar*

The Ispahani Hangar is PIA's wide-body aircraft maintenance hangar at Jinnah International Airport. It has been named in honour of Mr. Mirza Ahmad Ispahani. Mirza Ahmad Ispahani was the first and longest serving chairman of Pakistan International Airlines from its inception in 1954 until 1962. The new jet hangar for wide body and narrow body aircraft with a supporting airframe overhaul shop was completed and commissioned in 1968.

Most of the PIA aircraft are checked and regulated at the aircraft hangars in Karachi. The PIA maintenance also check other airline aircraft in Karachi such as Philippine Airlines, Yemenia, and Turkish Airlines.



*Jinnah International Airport,Karachi.*



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Mohammad Ali (actor)*







Mohammad Ali (April 19, 1931  March 19, 2006) was a Pakistani actor. He was known as Shahenshah-e-Jazbaat , meaning The Emperor of Emotions. A highly versatile actor, he performed in historical, biographical and patriotic roles; in costume and art movies. He has starred in over 250 movies playing both heroes and villains. He was included among 25 greatest actors of Asia (all time) by CNN survey (On 4 March 2010).


*Early life*

Mohammad Ali was born in Rampur, British India on April 19, 1931. He was the son of Maulana Syed Murshid Ali, who was an Islamic scholar. Born into a religious family, he was the youngest of two brothers and two sisters. After his birth the family migrated from Rampur to Rohtak, and from there to Hyderabad and then finnaly settled in Multan shortly after the independence of Pakistan.

He attended Millat High School. In 1954 he moved back to Hyderabad to pursued higher studies and passed B.A. from City College, Hyderabad.


*Career*

*Start of career from Radio Pakistan*


Muhammad Ali joined Radio Pakistan Hyderabad station as a broadcaster in 1956, where his elder brother Irshad was already working as a drama artist. After some time working there, he moved to Bhawalpur station and from there finally moved to Radio Pakistan, Karachi.


*Film career*


Chiragh Jalta Raha was premiered by Fatima Jinnah on March 9, 1962 at Nishat Cinema, Karachi. He then appeared as a villain in director Munawwar Rasheed's film Bahadur, director Iqbal Yusuf's film Daal Mein Kala, and director Javed Hashmi's film Dil Ne Tujhay Maan Liya. His first film as a hero was Mr. X but Movie Shararat was released before (in 1963). Later, he moved to Lahore and worked in the movie Khandan (1964). He made a breakthrough from Khamosh Raho (1964). In 1989, he had an extended cameo in the Hindi film Clerk.

Mohammad Ali's first colour movie was Jan Pehchan in 1967. His debut guest appearance movie was Baji in 1963 and his first double role movie was Khandan in 1964. His debut character role movie Ghaddar in 1965. Mohammad Ali's first Silver Jubilee movie was Charagh Jalta Raha 1962. His first Golden Jubilee movie was Kaneez in 1965. His first Platinum Jubilee movie was Dil Aur Duniyan (1971) and his first Diamond Jubilee movie was Bobi (1984).

Ali's debut foreign released movie was Mr. X (1963), which was dubbed in Farsi and released in Iran. The Pakistani movie Tiger Gang (1974) starring Mohammad Ali was co-produced by Germany. Mohammad Ali's debut foreign shot movie Mere Humsafar was shot in London (1972). Mohammad Ali's debut Punjabi movie was Sher (1964).

Ali's movie Insan aur Aadmi was screened when General Zia ul Haq visited China.

Makers of the movie Shirin Farhad voted for the role of Farhad. Ali got 30 votes, Waheed Murad 16, Shahid 14, Habeeb 14, Nadeem 13.

Mohammad Ali was seen in Pakistan's debut scientific movie named Shaani, which was released in (1989). It was his last successful movie.

Mohammad Ali was a solo hero in 94 films. His first solo hero movie was Shararat and his last movie as a solo hero was Aaj Ki Raat (1983). His last leading actor movie was Mohabbat ho to aisi (1989) and his last movie of his career was titled Dum Mast Qalander (1995). Mohammad Ali worked with 111 directors in his career .

Ali had a record of 13 back-to-back hits and super hit movies in 197475. His own favorite movies were: Khamosh raho, Aag ka Dariya, Insaan aur Aadmi, Wehshi and Haider Ali.

Ali produced two films, Aag (1967) and Jaise jantey nahin (1969) as Ali-Zeb Productions. He co-produced two films, Aadil (1966) and Hatim Tai (1967).

Ali was most often voiced by Mehdi Hassan. Hassan sang 115 songs for Ali in his 88 movies. Ahmed Rushdi sang 88 songs in 57 movies of Ali. Masood Rana sang 34 songs for Ali in his 23 films. Others who provided his voice were Akhlaq Ahmed, Ghulam Abbas, Rajab Ali and Mujeeb Aalam.

Mohammad Ali and his wife Zeba (Ali-Zeb) worked in 70 movies together. In 59 movies, Zeba played the heroine to her husband. His fans created a fan club known as The Sweet and Great Mohammad Ali Federation at Ghotki Sindh in 1967 and the chairman was Mohammad Akram. Despite his retirement from movies, the federation published a book named Millennium Star Mohammad Ali about his 34 years in the Pakistani film industry.

Mohammad Ali had a total of 268 films (251 Urdu, 15 Punjabi, 08 Pushto, 02 Double version, 01 Hindi and 01 Bengali). He had 28 films as guest appearances and a documentary film Named Allah o Akber. Ali had 128 Silver Jubilee movies, 54 Golden Jubilee movies, 8 Platinum Jubilee movies and 1 Diamond Jubilee opening. He made 91 black and white movies and 177 movies in color.




*Marriage*


Ali met Zeba first time in 1962 during the filming of their debut film "Chirag jalta rahe". The couple got married four years later during the filming of Tum mile pyar mila on September 29, 1966 and remain married until Ali's death in 2006.


They did not have any children together. However, Mohammad Ali legally adopted Samina, Zeba's daughter from her previous marriage, giving her the name Samina Ali.



*Political and social Political activism*


Mohammad Ali and his wife Zeba both had close relations with different political regimes in the country. In Nawaz Sharif's government, he also served as Cultural Minister and introduced new policies to improve the condition of Paksitani film Industry.


*Ali-Zeb Foundation*

Muhammad Ali along with his Zeba founded Ali-Zeb Foundation in 1990s to help the cancer patients. The founadtion made hospitals in Sargodha, Sahiwal, Mianwali and Faisalabad. He also continued patronage to the Fatmid Foundation and contributed in several hospitals, besides numerous other NGOs.



*Awards*

Asian Academy Award
He received the first foreign award Al-Nasr Award in Dubai 1984.
He was also awarded the Naushad Award of India.


He won 10 Nigar awards in in his film career starting from 1964 to 1984.

 Nigar awards for best supporting actor in 1964 Khamosh Raho
 Nigar awards for best actor awards in 1965 for Kaneez
 Nigar awards for best actor awards in 1966 for Aag ka darya
 Nigar awards for best actor awards in 1968 for Saiqa
 Nigar awards for best actor awards in 1971 for Wehshi
 Nigar awards for best actor awards in 1973 for Aas
 Nigar awards for best actor awards in 1974 for Aaina Aur Soorat
 Nigar awards for best actor awards in 1975 for Insaan Aur Aadmi
 Nigar awards for best actor awards in 1978 for Haidar Ali
 Special award from Nigar awards in 1984 for Doorian and Bobby



He was the only actor who win six Best Actor Nigar Awards in the first decade of his career.

In 1984, he become the first film actor to receive Pride of Performance which is the third highest civilian award in Pakistan from former president Zia ul Haq in recognition of his lifelong services to the entertainment industry of Pakistan. Later,he was also honored with Tamgha-e-Imtiaz, the second highest civilian award in Pakistan and the only film actor who received it.


He got many honours and special awards like the Millennium Legend Star Graduate Award in 2000, Ilyas Rasheedi Gold medal 1998, Nigar Lifetime Achievement Award 1998, Nigar Millennium Award 2000, Lifetime Excellency Award 1997, Pakistan Best Personality Award 1997. He received Bolan Awards, Screen Light Awards, National Academy Awards, Critics Award, Cultural Award from Punjab University.


*Famous Movies (Incomplete List)*



Insan Aur Aadmi








Bobby








Aag Ka Samandar








Kaneez









*Muhammad Ali with Wife Zeba*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Gemstones of Pakistan*


Pakistan has large reserves of mineral ores and gemstones. Pakistani gemstones include a variety of minerals such as peridot, aquamarine, topaz, ruby and emerald, making the country significant in the mineral world.







(Various types of topaz found in Pakistan. 1st row: Pink topaz, Cognac coloured topaz, Light pink topaz crystal with black tourmaline on matrix. 2nd row: Rare purple topaz, Champagne coloured topaz on albite, Rare topaz and green hydroxylherderite matrix. 3rd row: Naturally cut topaz, Irradiated blue topaz, White topaz on matrix)


*Industry*


In 1979, Gemstones Corporation of Pakistan was established to develop the gemstones sector in Pakistan, however in 1997 the corporation liquidated.[3] Now a number of organizations are working in this sector including All Pakistan Commercial Exporters Association of Rough & Unpolished Precious and Semi Precious Stones (APCEA) and Pakistan Gems and Jewellery Development Company (PGJDC). Pakistan Gems and Mineral Show is held annually in Peshawar since 1994.


*Gem markets*

The southern port city of Karachi was once the biggest market of facet and rough cut gems in Pakistan. However, after the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, the significance of Karachi was reduced and Peshawar became the hub of gemstones trade.

Pakistan Gems and Jewellery Development Company regularly holds Gem Bazaars (exhibitions) in Quetta and Peshawar where gemstones attested by Gemstone Identification Laboratory are traded. In Islamabad, so far two such exhibitions have been held. In January 2012 exhibition, around two hundred companies from Pakistan displayed their items.


*Mining areas*

Pakistan's western and northern areas are home to three mountain ranges; Hindukush, Himalaya, and Karakorum which are home to all the minerals found in Pakistan. Some of the major mining areas along with their main gemstone yields are mentioned below:

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*

The province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has three large mountain ranges: Hindukush covers the area to north and north-west, Karakoram to the north and north-east, and Himalayas to the east.According to Bureau of Statistics of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, 2568 tonnes of baryte and 85 tonnes of corundum were produced in 2005-2006 and 1416 tonnes of quartz was produced in 2006-2007 in the province.According to the source, Swat has reserves of 70 million carats of emerald, Mardan has reserves of 9 million carats of pink topaz and Kohistan has 10 million carats worth of reserves of peridot.



Emerald of Swat Valley







pink and purple crystals of corundum with ruby








aquamarine on smokey quartz








a cluster of lime-green peridot crystals from Soppat in Kohistan.








Quartz from the region include Astrophyllite and Riebeckite fibers. The image shows bastnaesite crystal infused with rutile.








*Tribal areas*


The Federally Administered Tribal Areas are strategically located between the Afghanistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan.The region is mostly dry and barren with hilly northern Bajaur and Mohmand agencies. In the central agencies of Khyber, Kurram, and Orakzai, the Safed Koh range is located while in the two southern agencies of Waziristan, the Sulaiman range along with Waziristan hills are located. A large variety of minerals and gemstones are found in these mountains: emerald and tourmaline are found in the north, and garnet and quartz are found in the Bajaur and South Waziristan agencies. Department of Minerals is the government department working for the exploration and development of the mining industry in the region. According to their report, 29759 tons of quartz was produced in Mohmand agency in 2003-2004.



Emerald, a light olive green coloured sphene (titanite) with epidote on calcite matrix.







Emerald , garnet and muscovite on mica matrix.







Quartz found in the region include astrophyllite and reibeckite fibers. The image shows a bastnaesite crystal with reddish hue from Mulla Ghori in Khyber agency.







Various types of quartz include faden quartz, diamond quartz, phantom quartz, quartz with chlorite, and window quartz. The image shows a muddy brown coloured specimen of window quartz from South Waziristan.









*Gilgit Baltistan*


The three mountain ranges of Gilgit-Baltistan; Himalayas, Hindukush, and Karakoram contain many minerals and gems including emerald, ruby, sapphire, aquamarine, moonstone, and amethyst. A number of other minerals are also found in the region such as peridot, tourmaline, topaz, garnet, red spinal, pargasite, diopside, sphene, apatite, azurite, rose quartz, and agate.In Swat, pale green to green coloured emeralds can be found in talc-carbonate schist. In Hunza, well formed pink to red crystals of ruby are found, while in Neelum valley high quality rubies also occur.



Alluvial diopside, zircon, rutile quartz, aquamarine, and tourmaline.








Aquamarine, topaz, emerald, ruby, pollucite, rutile quartz, morganite, apatite, spinel, and pargasite.









Aquamarine, topaz, tourmaline, apatite, sphene, morganite, and quartz.









Apatite, zoisite, rutile quartz, epidote, and morganite.








aquamarine cluster from the area.







Golden coloured Topaz of high quality is found here. Rare earth minerals are also found.







Image shows aquamarine with schorl from Braldu valley.








Fine quality golden rutile quartz is found here. Image shows rare specimen of quartz with calcite and actinolite.








*Balochistan*

Balochistan is the largest province of Pakistan by area and is covered by rough terrain and rugged mountain ranges. Major mountain ranges of the province include Makran, Sulaiman, Toba Kakar, and Kirthar.The main gemstones that are traded in the region include emerald, apatite, sapphire, agate, tourmaline, ruby, topaz, turquoise, lapis lazuli, quartz, garnet, and peridot.


The image shows striated anatase crystals (in black), brookite blade and quartz crystals covering a feldspar matrix from Kharan.








Various types of quartz found are diamond, window, quartz on prehnite, and faden. Image shows translucent light sea-foam green prehnite with quartz crystals.








The image shows a large specimen of quartz crystals on brookite from Taftan.








The image shows fine quality brookite on quartz.








The image shows quartz crystals with epidote.





















This is really quite an amazing Purple Topaz thumbnail from the famous and rather small despoit in Katlang which has produced the only topaz of such color in the Himalayas. They are extremely rare, and good aesthetic specimens are hard to find...matrix specimens even harder still. The luster is superb, it is gemmy, the color is a beautiful rich purple-lavender hue, and it sits so perfectly on matrix. 2 x 1.8 x 1.6 cm.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Aga Khan University Hospital,(AKUH) Karachi*

The Aga Khan University Hospital (AKUH) in Karachi, established in 1985, is the primary teaching site of the Aga Khan Universitys (AKU) Faculty of Health Sciences. Founded by His Highness the Aga Khan, the hospital provides a broad range of secondary and tertiary care, including diagnosis of disease and team management of patient care. The hospitals multidisciplinary approach to diagnosis and care ensures a continuum of safe and high quality care for patients  with all services under one roof.

The hospital promotes the Aga Khan University's objective of promoting human welfare in general, and the welfare of the people of Pakistan in particular, by disseminating knowledge and providing instruction, training, research, and service in the health sciences. Aga Khan University is Pakistan's largest private medical institute and hospital


*Facilities*

AKUH has 560 beds in operation and its in-patients have the regions lowest average length of stay of 4.0 days. The hospital is equipped to diagnose and treat medical (including cardiac), surgical, obstetric and gynecology, pediatrics and psychiatry patients. A total of 560 beds, 122 Private and 117 Semi-Private air-conditioned rooms, 251 General Ward beds and 52 special care beds are available in ICU, CCU and NICU.The Hospital has 11 main Operating Theaters . In addition to these, there are 4 Operating Theaters in Surgical Day Care and 1 in Obs/Gyn. Day Care Surgeries are performed at AKUH. State-of-the-art Pharmacy, Radiology (including nuclear medicine), Laboratory, Cardiopulmonary, Neurophysiology and Physiological Measurement services are available at AKUH. To facilitate public accessibility and convenience, AKUH Laboratory operates 47 phlebotomy or specimen collection centers in Karachi and all major cities of Pakistan.

*Architecture*

The Aga Khan Medical Complex, built on a 65-acre site in Karachi, was planned and designed by Payette Associates. It consists of a 721-bed hospital, a medical school for 500 students, a school of nursing, housing for staff and students, and a mosque. The building has been carefully designed to take into account the history, climate, environment, symbolism and the spiritual values of the Muslim culture.

*Accreditation*

In July 2009, AKUH received Joint Commission International (JCI) accreditation.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Aga Khan University, Karachi.*

The Agha Khan University ("AKU"), is a private research university located in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. Founded in 1983, the university was named for its famed benefactor and philanthropist, Aga Khan IV. The university holds unique distinction of being as one of the first private-sector university in Pakistan.

The Agha Khan University maintains its central campus in Pakistan; teaching hospitals in countries in East Africa; and the United Kingdom. The university offers various academic programmes for undergraduate, post-graduate studies in biological and medical sciences. It is organized into five undergraduate and four post-graduate programmes on two main campuses&#8212; Pakistan and Tanzania. The University is a member of the Association of Commonwealth Universities of the United Kingdom.

It consistently maintained its high ranking position and currently ranked as one of the top institutions in "medical school" category by the HEC as of 2013.In addition, the university secured its ranking among the 250 Asian universities ranking by the British Quacquarelli Symonds.
Agha Khan pioneers the concept of modern medical science research in Pakistan and overall ranked its research in top on the global impact of its research.


*Scientific research and clinical trials*

The Aga Khan University accounts for 70% of all biomedical research in Pakistan while the remaining 30 per cent is shared by all the other institutions.AKU publishes more research articles in peer-reviewed, indexed internationally recognised journals than any other university in Pakistan.Faculty promotions are dependent on publications in indexed journals while most medical students have published by the time they graduate.

The university maintains a Research Office to guide and support research conducted at the University. A University Research Council also funds grants after a competitive review process facilitated by a Grants Review Committee. Particular emphasis is also placed on community related health sciences research. AKU organizes international and national research workshops and seminars. A Health Sciences Research Assembly is held annually in which faculty and students present their research.

The university is the site for NIH clinical trials.

*Campuses and facilities*

The Aga Khan University is an international university, operating on campuses in Central and South Asia, East Africa, Europe and the Middle East.

Existing campuses and international programmes include:
 -Faculty of Health Sciences located on a 84-acre (340,000 m2) campus in the heart of Karachi,Pakistan, built in the 1980s
-Aga Khan University Health Sciences campus in Nairobi, Kenya
-A USD 500 million campus for the university's Faculty of Arts and Sciences is under development in Karachi Pakistan. An area of 1,100 acres (4.5 km2) has been acquired just outside Karachi, and Payette Associates are the project architects.
-Institute for Educational Development in the Karimabad area of Karachi, Pakistan and Dar es       Salaam, Tanzania
-Institute for the Study of Muslim Civilisations in London, United Kingdom;
-A USD 450 million campus planned for Arusha, in north-eastern Tanzania to be built in the next 15  years.
-Advanced Nursing Studies (ANS) Programmes at campuses in Kenya, Tanzania and Uganda;
 Programmes for capacity development for teachers and nurses in Afghanistan, Egypt and Syria.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Katasraj temple,Chakwal District,Punjab,Pakistan.*

Katasraj Mandir (Devanagari) is a Hindu mandir or temple complex situated in Katas village near Choa Saidanshah in the Chakwal district of Punjab in Pakistan. Dedicated to Shiva, the temple has existed since the days of Mah&#257;bh&#257;rata and the Pandava brothers spent a substantial part of their exile at the site. The Pakistan Government is considering nominating the temple complex for World Heritage Site status. In 2007, it also proposed to restore the temple complex. In 2012, the temple pond is drying up due to heavy use of ground water for industrial purposes.

*History*

The smaller temples, built in pairs around the larger central temple, were built around 900 years or so ago, although the earliest of them dates back to the latter half of the 6th century AD.

The temple complex was not abandoned by Hindus when they migrated to East Punjab in 1947. It has always been the site of holy pilgrimage for people of various faiths. Even nowadays, worshippers of all faiths perform pilgrimage to the mandir. The pilgrims bathe in the sacred pool and seek forgiveness as Hindu belief holds that bathing in the pond (especially on certain occasions) leads to the forgiveness of sins and helps attain salvation. Until recently, it was believed that the pond had unlimited depth.

The two semi-ruined temples of the Hindushahiya period (650950 AD) have been frequently photographed by newspapers and history journals.



*Renovation by the Government of Pakistan*

For decades the temple complex was in bad state.the murals inside the temples disappeared due to the ravages of time.

In 2006-07, Pakistan decided to place murtis of Hindu gods in the seven mandirs and restore them to their original state.The budget allocated for the project was Rs. 51.06 million. The temple was visited by India's former deputy prime minister Lal Krishna Advani in 2005.The government decided to import idols of Hindu gods from various monuments in India to Pakistan for the restoration. A three-member archaeological team visited neighbouring India, Sri Lanka and Nepal to collect murtis of Hindu gods.

*Location*

The Katasraj mandirs are located 40 kilometres from Chakwal District. It takes a little effort to reach Katasraj by road - one has to go off the M2 motorway - (Islamabad - Lahore) at the Kallar Kahar interchange, Then follow the road to Choa Saidan Shah for 24 km and after passing the cement factory the road passes through the temple complex, with the major temple complex and the pond on the right.

*Architecture*

The Katas site houses the Satgraha, a group of seven ancient temples, remains of a Buddhist stupa, a few medieval temples, havelis and some recently constructed temples, scattered around a pond considered holy by Hindus.The temples at Katas are mostly constructed on square platforms. The elevation of the sub shrines seems to form a series of cornices with small rows of pillars, crowned by a ribbed dome.

The Ramachandra Mandir is situated to the east of the Hari Singh Haveli and is closed from all sides except for an entrance on the east. The double-storied structure has eight rooms of various dimensions on the ground floor and a staircase at the south leading to the first floor. The mandir has two jharokas (balconies) that have been severely damaged.

The Hanuman Mandir is on the western extreme of a high rectangular enclosure with entrances on the south and the north. The temple's ceiling is undecorated, and lime-plastered.

The Shiva temple is also built on a square platform. Its entrance is a recessed round arch with faint cusps and a rectangular opening to the north.


*Legends*

Katasraj temple complex is believed to date back to the Mahabharata era. Many legends are associated with the temples. Legend says that the five Pandava brothers, heroes of the Sanskrit epic Mahabharata, stayed here for four out of the 14 years that they spent in exile. The lake in the complex is believed to have magical powers and is supposed to be where Yudhisthira defeated the Yaksha with his wisdom to bring his brothers back to life.

Another legend involves the death of Shiva's wife Sati; the story goes that when she died he cried so much and for so long that his tears created two holy ponds - one at Pushkara in Ajmer and the other at Ketaksha, which literally means "raining eyes" in Sanskrit. It is from this name that the word Ketas is derived. Another version of the legend mentions the two pools at Katasraj and Nainital.

Yet another version of the Siva legend involves the death of Shiva's horse Katas instead of that of Sati his consort. Somelegends also state that first ever Shiva's Ling (Sihv-Ling) is also in Kattas. some old manuscripts also consceder Katas as janam bhoomi of ram, along Ayudhiya; but this becomes quite controversial.


*Prehistoric tools and weapons*

Prehistoric tools and weapons such as axes and knives made of granite, and artifacts like terracotta bangles and pottery have been unearthed at the Katasraj site. The latter have been found to be similar to those excavated in Harappa, but have not been dated for want of expert opinion. The fascinating Salt Ranges have a vast archaeological treasure still hidden underground. The Salt Ranges have also been yielding prehistoric finds.[6] While some local experts place the fossils discovered in the period between 6000 and 7000 BC, the fact remains that they have not yet been examined by trained palaeontologists of international standing. A large number of bones of the limbs and vertebrae of giant animals resembling the extinct mammoth and dinosaur have been found at some sites. An entire range of low mountains in the area appears to be fossilized, revealing to the naked eye layer upon layer of a variety of plants and soils, says one writer.




Spoiler: pics



1875 Photos











*Under Construction/Renovation*





































*Devotee at Katas Raj Temple*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Noori Jam Tamachi, A true Love Story*

Noori Jam Tamachi is a famous tale of Prince Jam Tamachi's falling in love with the charming fisherwoman Noori. Noori makes Jam happy with her perfect surrender and obedience which causes him to raise her above all the other queens.

Noori Jam Tamachi also appears in Shah Jo Risalo and forms part of seven popular folk romances from Sindh, Pakistan. The other six tales are Umar Marui, Sohni Mehar, Sassui Punhun, Momal Rano, Sorath Rai Diyach and Laila Chanesar commonly known as Seven heroines of Shah Abdul Latif Bhittai.

It is the only story of fulfilled love and happiness, and not of burning love and helpless search.


*Overview*

Jam Tamachi was a Samo ruler of lower Sind at the end of the 14th century A.D. While on a shooting expedition, he chanced to see a fisher girl named Noori, falling madly in love with her and offered to married her, his love for her blind to the social disparity between them.

Jam Tamachi was a Samma prince, a ruler of Sindh, Thatta, Pakistan. There are three lakes lying between Jherruk and Thatta, called the Keenjharboth locate in Pakistan, the Chholmari and Sonahri. On the banks of Keenjhar broken walls are still visible that mark the site of an old village of fishermen. A girl of this class Noori by name, happened to attract the attention of Jam Tamachi, who madly fell in love with her, and raised her above the ladies of royal blood. She was also called Gandri, her caste name.

This legend has been retold countless times, and is often used as metaphor for divine love by Sufis. Its most beautiful rendering is in found in poetic compendium Shah Jo Risalo of Shah Abdul Latif Bhitai. By this anecdote, Shah shows that humility is great thing, and is meant to rise in the favour of the creator.

*Noori's grave*

According to the legend, Noori was buried in the middle of Kalri Lake, Pakistan. Her last resting place is in the middle of the lake and is visited by hundreds of tourists daily.




Spoiler: [pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Pir Mangho, Manghopir,Karachi*

Pir Mangho is the popular name for Sufi Pir Haji Syed Khawaja Hassan Sakhi Sultan. Legends dating to the 12th century say that Mangho was an adult convert to Islam, who changed under the influence of Baba Farid Ganjshakar. He was titled a Pir by Baba Farid, whose disciple he became. Pir Mangho Urs is celebrated in the Islamic month of Zil Hijjah. The settlement around his shrine has been named Manghopir and is part of Gadap Town in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan.

Pir Mangho Urs is an annual festival (urs) at the shrine of Sufi Pir Mangho Haji Syed Sakhi Sultan at Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. The urs marks the death anniversary of Pir Mangho and is held annually in the Islamic month of Dhu al-Hijjah. The Urs entirely separate from the more widely known Sheedi Mela that is also held at the Manghopir Shrine.

*Manghopir*

Manghopir has the oldest Sufi shrines in Karachi, hot sulphur springs that are believed to have curative powers, and many crocodiles - believed locally to be the sacred disciples of Pir Mangho. Balochs often call this place as 'Mangi' or Garm-aap / Sard-aap (due to the presence of the hot & cold springs).

*Crocodiles*

The crocodiles are an integral part of the shrine, chronicle of the saint, and are so tightly interwoven that it is almost impossible to judge between fact & fiction. There are many traditions about myth of crocodiles, as if it is believed that Baba Farid gifted the reptiles to Manghopir. According to a Second legend, the crocodiles were introduced in Manghopir by Mor Mubarak (also a saint), who brought them from a cave in Korangi, as a result, after the name of saint, the chief of crocodiles (the eldest one) came to be known as 'Mor Sahib'.

According to scientific explanations, these crocodiles were carried through some heavy floods, during ancient times and later gathered or collected at this pond. Archaeological investigations have also suggested the existence of a Bronze Age settlement (2500-1700 BC) near Manghopir, who worshipped crocodiles and before the advent of Islam crocodiles were also thought sacred for Hindus. More to the point, certain signs of crocodile-myth in form of animal magic & witchcraft are also seen in the African countries like Guinea and Zaire. Certainly, these trends are because of the unique nature of the reptile, which is always quick and ruthless and one who maintains a cool behavior at the surface of water, while paddling like a devil underneath.


*Hot springs and healing resort*

There are hot and cold springs about a kilometer from the shrine. Warm water passing through the sulphur rocks is said to contain some medicinal qualities. Many people with skin diseases regularly come from long distances to have a bath to cure them. There are separate swimming pools and shower rooms for men and women. Scientific analysis has shown that this warm water is naturally saturated with carbon dioxide, besides containing some sulpher & other skin friendly nourishments, which are no doubt suitable for many skin-diseased patients.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Allama Iqbal International Airport,Lahore*

Allama Iqbal International Airport is the second largest civil airport in Pakistan, serving Lahore, the capital of Punjab province. Originally known as Lahore International Airport, it was renamed in 2003 for Muhammad Iqbal, the Islamic poet-philosopher.

The airport currently has three terminals: the Allama Iqbal terminal, the Hajj terminal, and a cargo terminal. The airport is located about 15 kilometres from the centre of the city. A total of 3,192,904 passengers have travelled through Allama Iqbal International Airport in 2009 making it the 2nd busiest airport in Pakistan.

On 5 March 2010, the Civil Aviation Authority of Pakistan released a tender for the expansion of the airport. The number of check-in desks will be doubled from 24 to 48, as will the number of immigration counters from 10 to 20. The terminal will also be expanded and the area which was strategically kept aside for future expansion when the airport was built will be fully utilised.

*History*

At the time of the creation of Pakistan, Walton Airport was the main airport of Lahore. When Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) acquired jet aircraft such as Boeing 720s, however, Walton was unable to handle the large aircraft. The Government of Pakistan thus decided to build a brand new airport, which opened in 1962 as Lahore International Airport and was able to handle aircraft as large as the Boeing 747.

Over the course of the next 25 years the demand for air travel rose. It meant that the government decided to build a new world class airport to meet the growing needs for the future and improve the facilities for passengers since the old airport was becoming obsolete. In 2003, Allama Iqbal International Airport was inaugurated and is now the second largest airport in Pakistan after Jinnah International Karachi. All flights were switched to the new airport and the old airport was passed onto the military. However, during the Hajj period, the old airport is used as the Hajj Terminal by the national carrier, PIA.


*Structure*

Pakistan International Airlines (PIA), the flag carrier of Pakistan, uses Allama Iqbal International Airport as a major hub, second only to Jinnah International Airport in Karachi. There is an increasing demand from private Pakistani airlines and international airlines who operate out of Lahore for domestic and international operations. Many airlines are increasing their frequency out of Lahore since the new airport is able to cater to the growing needs of overseas and domestic passengers.

On the inauguration of Allama Iqbal International Airport in 2003, the old terminal was converted to handle the influx of passengers for the annual pilgrimage of Hajj to Saudi Arabia. The terminal is known as the Hajj Terminal and is only operational when traffic at the new terminal becomes constrainted. It is currently used by the national flag carrier, Pakistan International Airlines; however, negotiations are underway to allow private and international airlines to operate from the airport.

The brand new terminal includes many duty-free shops including restaurants, cafés, ice-cream parlours, confectionery shops, book and toy shops and souvenir shops. Nirala Sweets, a famous and well-popular sweets shop, has also opened in the check-in halls at the airport. There are many flat screen televisions that show real-time flight status information in both the national language, Urdu; and official language, English. The airport has seven air-bridges that dock onto the aircraft during departures and arrivals. There are a total of 30 parking spaces. The airport can provide 32 parking spaces for commercial and jet aircraft.


The national flag carrier of the UAE, Etihad Airways, opened a dedicated aircraft line maintenance facility in Lahore. The facility is equipped with the latest technology and equipment, which will be used for all day-to-day technical line maintenance on Etihad aircraft including hydraulic structural and instrument checks.Shaheen Air International also carries out some of its aircraft maintenance in Lahore; however most airlines still use Karachi or Islamabad for most of their maintenance checks so this facility is presently somewhat limited at Lahore, although this is slated to change with the airport expansion project.

Due to the increase in air travel from the airport, the CAA decided to expand the terminal to meet future growth in air travel as well as ease congestion during peak travel times. On 31 July 2008, the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) awarded the expansion project to the National Engineering Services Pakistan Limited (NESPAK). The project is estimated to be completed in two years. The project entails expansion of the immigration and customs hall as well as the international and domestic departure & arrival halls. The number of check-in counters will be also be increased from 24 to 48 and the number of immigration counters will be increased from 10 to 20.









Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Institute of Business Administration (IBA) Karachi*

The Institute of Business Administration (IBA) is a regionally acclaimed and distinguished, business administration university in Karachi, Pakistan. According to the Higher Education Commission of Pakistan, IBA is one of the best business and IT institutes in Pakistan. The IBA was set up in 1955 in collaboration with the Wharton School of the University of Pennsylvania and is the first business school in South Asia set up on the U.S. MBA model. The school has alumni who are leaders in industry, government, and academia in Pakistan and abroad. It started as a business school within the University of Karachi. IBA's status was elevated to become an independent, degree-granting institution in Pakistan in 1994 when it received a charter from the Sindh government. In 2011, the Institute of Business Administration joined a group of seven other top business schools in South Asia, six from India and LUMS from Pakistan when it was awarded the coveted certification by the South Asian Quality Assurance System (SAQS).

*History*

The IBA was established in 1955 by the Wharton School of the University of Pennsylvania. the Wharton faculty to establish a business school in Karachi, Pakistan in order to meet the demand for business managers in the port city. IBA, Karachi, is the first ever business school sponsored by the Wharton School.

The IBA offered post-graduate programs only for day scholars. In 1957, an evening program in graduate studies was started to cater to the needs of working executives and managers who were interested in furthering their careers through part-time business studies. In 1982, a three-year BBA (Honors) program was introduced; this was upgraded to a four-year program by the Musharraf administration. The institute's graduate program offering includes executive MBA for banking and financial services professionals, corporate managers, and public sector executives. These programs require work experience in the industry, resulting in a high average age of the class &#8211; upwards of 30 years. Till 1994, the University of Karachi awarded degrees to the graduates. In that year the Sindh Assembly elevated the institute's status to that of a degree-awarding institution.

The Center for Computer Studies (now referred to as the Faculty of Computer Science) was established in 1983 with the collaboration of IBM, Pakistan. It offered a diploma in systems analysis. It now offers BBA (MIS),BS (Economics and Mathematics), MBA (MIS) and BS (Computer Science, Software Engineering, Information Technology), MS (Computer Science, Software Engineering, Information Technology), and Ph.D. programs. In addition, a Ph.D. program in MIS/Computer Science and Engineering/ICT was launched in August 2005. The Ph.D. degree has been expanded to include Operations Research, Artificial Intelligence, Cryptography, Numerical Analysis and Numerical Computing. The Center for Computer Studies is ranked number 1, according to the Higher Education Commission rankings.

IBA has recently introduced two new bachelors program in Accounting and Finance.

When established the university had its only campus, called University campus, at Karachi University. Later another campus, known as City campus, was established for evening studies. City campus now holds morning and evening classes.

In 2006 the Institute of Business Administration was granted 50 acres (200,000 m2) of land by the Sindh Government for the development of an Education City in Karachi.The Tabba foundation in Pakistan donated the institute Rs.120 million for upgradate of facilities on the IBA campuses.

The Institute of Business Administration (IBA) was a pioneer in the field of management education when it began its MBA programme in 1955 at Karachi in collaboration with the Wharton School of Business. MBA degrees were highly valued and admission to the IBA, and later also in LUMS, was highly competitive.

The United States government and the IBA are to establish a centre for entrepreneurship at the school to support new businesses, help create Pakistani enterprises and link students with private sector venture capitalists.Babson College is assisting with that effort. Babson, which has a strong reputation in the field of entrepreneurship, is helping IBA design an entrepreneurship curriculum, train its faculty and help it institute extracurricular activities such as business plan competitions and student clubs.

IBA has also started its Entrepreneurship Development Program in collaboration with Sindh Board of Investment


*Faculty*

Dr Ishrat Husain, former governor of the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP), is the dean and director Institute of Business Administration.

IBA has 80 full-time and 85 part-time and visiting faculty members teaching courses in Management, Marketing, HR, Strategy, Finance, Economics, Quantitative Methods, Organizational Behavior, Computer Sciences, Ethics, Social Sciences, Chinese, Arabic. The faculty is drawn from two streams: academic and practical. The academic faculty mostly consists of those holding Doctorate or Master&#8217;s degrees, while the practical faculty draws upon the large reservoirs of top leaders, chief executives, and or managers in the corporate sector.

Faculty members engage in research and writing papers, advising companies and organizing training courses for the industry, public sector etc. Teaching tools include lectures, class participation, role-playing, business games, class presentations, case studies, research reports, and company visits.

*Affiliation*

-IBA was accredited by the South Asian Quality Assurance System (SAQS) in 2011.
-Member of the European Foundation for Management Development.
-CFA University Partner and the first university in Pakistan to be granted that status by the CFA Institute


*Notable alumni*

This is a partial list of notable alumni of Institute of Business Administration, Karachi.

-Mamnoon Hussain, President of Pakistan, a textile businessman, and senior figure of Pakistan Muslim League.
-Shaukat Aziz, former Prime Minister of Pakistan. He has also had a distinguished career at Citibank across several geographies at senior positions.
 -Irfanullah Khan Marwat, former Provincial Minister of Sind, is a senior Pakistani politician.
-Asad Umar, ex-CEO Engro Corporation, politician and Member National Assmebly from Islamabad
-Abdul Quayyum Khan Kundi, ex-president Pakistan Chamber of Commerce USA, businessmen, columnist
-Sheheryar Munawar Siddiqui


*IBA Students Council (ISC)*

In 2009 a new students council system was put in place. One student body was put in place for both campuses as opposed to program-based student councils (previously BASC, ESF and BITS). The main governing student body structure includes elected vice president, treasurer, general secretary, two campus coordinators and three executive council members.

*Clubs and societies structure*

Each club and society has a manager, treasurer, two campus coordinators, and three executive council members. Beside the students governing body, a faculty member is assigned as its patron, who acts as an advisor. The difference between a club and society is that for clubs only a current MBA student can qualify to run for the election of a manager (beside meeting a minimum GPA requirement), whereas a society can have a manager from any program (MBA, BBA, BS, MS).

*IBA clubs*

 Leadership Club
 Entrepreneurship Club
 Human Resource Club
 Marketing Club
 Finance Club
 Economics Club
 Social Sciences Club

*IBA societies*

Iqra Society
 Community Welfare Society (CWS)
 Music Society
 Dramatics Society
 Literary Society
 Sports Society
 Computer Science Society (CSS)
 Public Speaking Society (PSS)
 Arts Society
 Media and Publication Society (M&P)
 Go Green Society
 Photography Society
 Adventure Society
 Alumni Society
 Placement Society





Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Derawar Fort,Bahwalpur,Pakistan*


Derawar Fort is a large square fortress in Pakistan near Bahawalpur. The forty bastions of Derawar are visible for many miles in Cholistan Desert. The walls have a circumference of 1500 metres and stand up to thirty metres high.

The first fort on the site was built by Hindu Rajput, Rai Jajja Bhati of Jaisalmer. It remained in the hands of the royal family of Jaisalmer until captured by the Nawabs of Bahawalpur in 1733. In 1747, the fort slipped from the hands of the Abbasis owing to Bahawal Khan's preoccupations at Shikarpur. Nawab Mubarak Khan took the stronghold back in 1804.

The nearby mosque was modelled after that in the Red Fort of Delhi. There is also a royal necropolis of the Abbasi family, which still owns the stronghold. The area is rich in archaeological artifacts associated with Ganweriwala, a vast but as-yet-unexcavated city of the Indus Valley Civilization.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Talat Hussain (actor)*






Talat Hussain (also spelled as Tallat Hussein), is a Pakistani Film/Television/Stage actor. He was born in Delhi, India, His complete name is Talat Hussain Warsi. He is the son of Altaf Hussain Warsi and Shaista Begum. His family migrated to Pakistan in 1947.

Talat Hussain started his career from PTV in 1967. His first television play was Arjumand. In 1972, he moved to England, and joined the London Academy of Music and Dramatic Art (LAMDA). Talat Hussain's early roles was in Jimmy Perry and David Croft's It Ain't Half Hot Mum. His roles in It Ain't Half Hot Mum was The Club Proprietor (bartender) in Cabaret Time, The Bar Proprietor in Don&#8217;t Take the Mickey, The RAF Control Tower Officer in Fight to Jawani alongside Jeffrey Holland and Robin Parkinson. He was also worked for BBC Radio in play Crown Coat.

In the early 1970s, Talat also narrated the translation of the entire Qur'an in the Urdu language, which was then commercially produced on audiotape (and later on Audio CD as well) by the Shalimar Recording Company.

Talat has worked in several foreign films and television drama serials and long plays. He worked in Channel Four's television serial Traffik. In 2006, Talat Hussain won the Amanda Award for the Best Supporting Roll category in the Norwegian film Import-eksport. He also starred in Jinnah witch starred Christopher Lee who played Jinnah .

Talat also lends his voice to the person of Jesus in the Urdu dubbed version of the famous movie Jesus.

Talat married to Rakhshanda in 1972 a professor of University of Karachi. They have three children (two daughters and one son). He is currently working for National Academy of Performing Arts (NAPA) in Karachi.


*Famous plays (dramas) (Incomplete List)*

 A Mind to Kill ,
 The Bill,
 Family Pride,
 Mitch,
 It Ain't Half Hot Mum,
 Crown Court,
 Gangsters,
 Aansoo,
 Arjumand,
 Bandish, 
 Des Perdes, 
 Fanooni Latifey, 
 Hawaaian, 
 Ik Naye Morr Pe, 
 Kashkol, 
 Perchaiyan, 
 Tariq bin Ziad,
 The Castle- Aik Umeed, 
 Traffik, Channel Four
 Typist, 


*Famous films (Incomplete List)*

 Northern Crescent 
 The Regiment
 Chiragh Jalta Raha
 Gumnaam
 Import-export (Norwegian film)
 Privates on Parade 
 Insan aur Aadmi
 Jinnah - The Movie
 Laaj
 Qurbani











































*Awards*

 Pride of Performance Award (1982)
 Asian Academy Award (1980)
 HongKong film Festival Award (1985)
 Amanda Award (2006) Best Supporting Role - Import Export.
 Best Actor Gumnam, National Film Awards (1985)
 Lux Style Award


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Billiards and snooker In Pakistan*


Snooker is one of the rising sports in Pakistan, and it has been taken up by many people. There has been success at the international level; Mohammed Yousuf was the 1994 IBSF World Snooker Champion and the 2006 IBSF World Masters Champion; and Shokat Ali is the Pakistan number one player and an Asian Games Gold medalist. From its humble beginnings in 1958, followed by a revival in 1979, the Billiards Association of Pakistan (now the Pakistan Billiards and Snooker Association), has slowly but successfully promoted the game of snooker in Pakistan.  It has helped produce champions like Mohammed Yousuf, who won the 1994 IBSF World Snooker Champion and also clinched the 2006 IBSF World Masters Champion.

Muhammad Asif won the title of 2012 IBSF World Snooker Championship that is also known as the World Amateur Snooker Championship and is the premier non-professional snooker tournament, by defeating Gary Wilson held in Sofia, Bulgaria for the Second time for Pakistan.

In 2013,Pakistan clinch the title of the IBSF 6-red world team snooker championship in Carlow Ireland.

Pakistani snooker team outclassed Iran by 5-3 in the best of nine frames final.

Iran was leading by 3-nil after the three framed but Pakistan s Muhammad Asif and Muhammad Sajjad came back quickly and clinch next five frames.

The Pakistani duo of Muhammad Asif and Muhammad Sajjad outplayed Iran s Sohail Wahidi and Amir Sarkosh with the score of 33-70 18-68 9-74 88-20 67-11 87-15 75-43 and 58-35.

Pakistani team remained unbeaten in the championship. Pakistan outplayed Poland Ireland and India in the knock out stages.


The growth of all sports depends upon regular participation in competitions; the PBSA is trying its very best to participate in as many events as possible.  Despite facing many issues hampering the true potential of the game, Pakistan is continuously striving to move forward by participating in international tournaments as well as hosting tournaments at home.


*Pakistani Snooker Players*


*Muhammad Yousaf*







Muhammad Yousaf ,also spelled as Mohammed Yousuf, is a Pakistani snooker player. He is the winner of the 1994 IBSF World Snooker Championship, 2006 IBSF World Masters Championship, and 1998 ACBS Asian Snooker Championship.

In 1994, at the IBSF World Snooker Championship at Johannesburg, he defeated Icelands Johannes R. Johannesson 11-9 to become the IBSF World Snooker Champion. In 2006, he beat Glen Wilkinson of Australia in Amman 5-4 to win the IBSF World Masters Championship in Jordan. He also competed at the 2006 Asian Games in Doha.


*Achievements*

 2006 IBSF World Masters Champion (Winner)
 2002 Asian Champion (Winner)
 2000 IBSF World Championship (Quarter Finalist)
 1998 ACBS Asian Snooker Champion (Winner)
 1994 IBSF World Snooker Champion (Winner)



*Muhammad Asif *






Muhammad Asif is a Pakistani snooker player who represents Pakistan in different international tournaments. He won the title for the Second time for pakistan of 2012 IBSF World Snooker Championship that is also known as the World Amateur Snooker Championship and is the premier non-professional snooker tournament, by defeating Gary Wilson held in Sofia, Bulgaria. He has been rewarded highly both Government and Business entrepreneurs as Mian Shahbaz Sharif has announced Rs. 1 million reward for him, Prime Minister Pakistan Raja Pervaiz Ashraf announced Rs. 100 million and businessman Malik Riaz awarded a vehicle.

In 2013,Pakistan clinch the title of the IBSF 6-red world team snooker championship in Carlow Ireland.

The Pakistani duo of Muhammad Asif and Muhammad Sajjad outplayed Iran s Sohail Wahidi and Amir Sarkosh.


*Achievements*

IBSF 6-red world team snooker championship 2013 (Winner)
IBSF World Snooker Championship 2012 (Winner)



*Naveen Perwani*







Naveen Perwani  (born 23 October 1971) is a Pakistani amateur snooker player. Perwani reached the quarter-final at the 2006 IBSF World Championships in Amman, Jordan. 
He is the brother of noted fashion designer Deepak Perwani.


*Achievements*

2006 IBSF World Snooker Championship (Bronze Medal)
2002 Asian Games  Snooker Doubles  (Bronze Medal)



*Saleh Mohammad* 






Saleh Mohammad Saleh (born 24 February 1973). He represented Pakistan between 1988 and 2006. He reached the final of the IBSF World Snooker Championship in 2003 and won two medals at 2002 Asian Games.


*Achievements* 

Asian Snooker Championship 2002 Busan (Doubles) -Bronze Medal
Asian Snooker Championship 2002 Busan (Team) - Bronze Medal


*Khurram Hussain Agha*






Khurram Hussain Agha (born 18 October 1976) is an internationally notable Pakistani amateur snooker player, and current Pakistan No.4.


*Achievements*

 2006 ASIAN Games (Winner)
 2006 IBSF World Snooker Championship (Winner)
 2004 Pakistan National Champion (Winner)
 2002 Pakistan Latif Masters (Runner Up)


*Shokat Ali*






Shokat Ali (born 4 March 1970) is an English snooker player of Pakistani descent, who represents Pakistan in international tournaments.Ali turned professional in 1991, but his best performance in professional competition came ten years later in the 2001 Thailand Masters where he reached the quarter-finals, beating Ronnie O'Sullivan en route. He first gained notice when he defeated Jimmy White to reach the last 16 of the 1998 Grand Prix, and also enjoyed a run of form in 1999.

He has career earnings of over £240,000 and has a high break of 139. In 1998 Ali became the first man to win a Gold Medal for cue sports in world competition which he achieved at the Asian Games.

He dropped off the game's Main professtional tour in 2007, but showed signs of a return to form in 2008, winning an event on the secondary PIOS Tour.
Ali is co-owner, with fellow player Stuart Pettman, of a snooker club in Preston.


*Achievements*

1998 Asian Games,Bangkok (Winner)
2001 Thailand Masters World Games,Akita (Bronze Medal)


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Hiran Minar, Sheikhupura, Pakistan.*


Hiran Minar, (Minaret of Antelope) is set in peaceful environs near Lahore in Sheikhupura, Pakistan. It was constructed by Emperor Jahangir as a monument to Mansraj, one of his pet deer.

The structure consists of a large, almost-square water tank with an octagonal pavilion in its center, built during the reign of Mughal emperor Shah Jahan; a causeway with its own gateway connects the pavilion with the mainland and a 100-foot (30 m)-high minar, or minaret.

At the center of each side of the tank, a brick ramp slopes down to the water, providing access for royal animals and wild game. The minar itself was built by Emperor Jahangir in 1606 to honor the memory of a pet hunting antelope named Mansraj.

Unique features of this particular complex are the antelope's grave and the distinctive water collection system. At each corner of the tank (approximately 750 by 895 feet (273 m) in size), is a small, square building and a subsurface water collection system which supplied the tank; only one of these water systems is extensively exposed today.

Another special feature of Hiran Minar is its location and environment: the top of the minar is perhaps the best place in the province of Punjab to get a feel for the broader landscape and its relationship to a Mughal site.

Looking north from the top of the minar, one can see a patch of forest which is similar to the scrub forest vegetation of Mughal times, while to the west are extensively-irrigated fields, a product of the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries, but similar in size and appearance to the well-irrigated fields of the Mughal period.





Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Altit Fort,Hunza valley,Gilgit Baltistan,Pakistan. *


Altit Fort is an ancient fort above Karimabad in the Hunza valley in Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan. It was originally home to the hereditary rulers of the Hunza state who carried the title Mir, although they moved to the somewhat younger Baltit fort nearby three centuries later. Altit Fort and in particular the Shikari tower is around 900 years old,which makes it the oldest monument in the Gilgit&#8211;Baltistan.


*History*


The word Altit means this side down and is a Tibetan word. The people of Altit are said to belong to the white Huns, although not much research has gone into the matter. It is said that the present language Bruchiski was brought here by the white Huns in 47 A.D. The first name for Altit village was Hunukushal, meaning the village of Huns. The Huns came from the Huang-Ho valley in China. The name later changed to Broshal, translated as a village of Bruchiski speakers. They were spirit worshippers as Shamanism was in practice. In the 15th century Islam was introduced. Around 1830 in turn many converted to Ismailism.


*Restoration*


The Altit Fort was in great disrepair, but has recently been restored by the Aga Khan Trust for Culture Historic Cities Support Programme and the Government of Norway. It is characterized by small rooms and low portals with exquisite wood carvings. Japan has contributed to the renovation of the surrounding old village. Altit Fort is a tourist site which has been open to the public since 2007.





Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*University of Faisalabad,Pakistan*


The University of Faisalabad (TUF) is a private institution of higher education in the city of Faisalabad, Pakistan. It was established to cater to the educational and technological need emerging in the progressive scenario of the country in general and Faisalabad and surrounding areas. The university aspires for an appropriate balance between the emerging disciplines of science and technology and prevalent fields of humanities and social sciences.

The university is chartered under Ordinance LX of 2002 promulgated by the Government of the Punjab and recognized by the Higher Education Commission as a degree awarding university. The purpose built main campus is located on Sargodha Road, 4 km from the city centre and is also accessible from the M2 motorway through Pindi Bhattian interchange. The campus is equipped with state-of-the-art facilities for proficient teaching and learning. In early 2007 the male students were transferred to a new campus on Canal Road alongside Sarghoda Road.


*Overview*

The University of Faisalabad was established in the year 2002 under the auspices of Madina Foundation, a &#8220;not for profit&#8221; philanthropic organization in the light of the vision &#8220;Industry, Service, Education&#8221; of its founder Chairman Haji Muhammad Saleem (Late). The founder created this facility for providing quality education in professional areas to meet the educational needs of the people in and around Faisalabad.


*Campus*

The University has two campuses i.e. Saleem Campus for female students and Amin Campus for males. Saleem Campus is located on Sargodha Road, Faisalabad near motorway interchange while Amin Campus is located on West Canal Road, Faisalabad.


*Academic departments and programmes*

Faculty of Health Sciences

School of Pharmacy Doctor of Pharmacy (Pharm D) School of Physical Therapy Doctor of Physical Therapy (DPT) School of Optometry Doctor of Optometry (OD) School of Food Science and Technology BS Food Science and Technology(BS Food Science and Technology) School of Nursing Bachelor of Science in Nursing (BS Nursing)

Faculty of Engineering and Technology

School of Electrical Engineering offers BS Electrical Engineering 4 years degree program with specialization in Electronics, Power & Computer Systems as well as MS Electrical Engineering 2 years degree program with specialization in Electronics & Telecommunication. School of Electrical Engineering has following lab facilities.


1. Microprocessor Lab

2. Electronics Lab

3. Power Lab

4. Telecom Lab 1

5. Telecom Lab 2

6. Control Systems Lab

7. Machine Lab

8. VLSI Lab

9. Student Project Lab

10. Electrical Workshop



School of Textile Engineering

Bachelor of Engineering in Textile (BE Textile) Textile Engineering Labs 1. Processing Lab 2. Physics Lab 3. Chemistry Lab 4. Spinning Lab 5. Garments Lab 6. Weaving Lab 7. Testing Lab 8. Pattern Making Lab 9. Computer Lab


Faculty of Management Studies

School of Management Studies Master of Science in Management (MS Management) Master of Business Administration in Marketing (MBA&#8211;Marketing) Master of Business Administration in Finance (MBA&#8211;Finance) Master of Business Administration in Human Resource Management (MBA-HR) Bachelor of Business Administration (BBA)


Faculty of Arts and Social Sciences


School of Arabic and Islamic Studies Doctor of Philosophy in Arabic (PhD Arabic) Master of Philosophy in Arabic (MPhil Arabic) Master of Arts in Arabic (MA Arabic) Doctor of Philosophy in Islamic Studies (PhD Islamic Studies) Master of Philosophy in Islamic Studies (MPhil Islamic Studies) Master of Arts in Islamic Studies (MA Islamic Studies)


University Medical and Dental College, Faisalabad

Bachelor of Medicine and Bachelor of Surgery (MBBS)
 Bachelor of Dental Surgery (BDS)

Madina Foundation, following the vision of its founder Chairman Mian Muhammad Saleem (Late) 'Industry, Service & Education', established Medical College in 2003 to fill this vacuum in the medical education in Faisalabad. Since beginning, the College has strived hard and under the table, dynamic leadership and guidance of our present Chairman, Mian Muhammad Hanif, has achieved unique honors and distinction. Another distinct feature of the college is that it is a Medical & Dental College for girls only. The College has hired the services of eminent medical professionals from around the country.



*Students' activities*

The University places special attention on molding and developing the personalities of individuals as a whole. Special emphasis is laid on arranging lectures, seminars, workshops and symposia, debates, declamation contests, literary programs and quiz competitions. Activities are organized by various student committees concerned with sports, culture, health, research, student welfare, transport, environment etc. Student members of these committees are elected from various classes. A faculty member is appointed on each of these committees in order to provide guidance and to facilitate implementation of decisions that require interaction with the University. The committees conduct their business according to established policies and procedures. Students are encouraged to interact with faculty pertaining to academic affairs and co-curricular activities.


*General information*

Guidance & Placement Cell

The University has established a placement cell for placement of graduating students. The staff of the placement cell maintains a complete record of the students in different disciplines in the form of graduate's directory which is sent to prospective employers. The positions/vacancies available in different organizations are notified for the information of students. In certain cases employers are invited to conduct interviews in the University to pick up the graduates who suit their requirements. The cell serves as a resource and information center and organizes advisory sessions to promote skills needed for appearing in interviews.



Information Technology Service Center (ITSC)

ITSC acts as a Data Base center and has complete information regarding the student&#8217;s right from admission to the completion of final degree. ITSC has developed various modules for generating reports and information for the examination branch, accounts section, admission office, human resources, library and University inventory.





Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Paradise Point Beach,Karachi,Pakistan*

Paradise Point, on the Arabian Sea, is a beach in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. Paradise Point is a sandstone rock promontory with a natural arch.

The beach has attractions for families and tourists, including beachside horse and camel rides, amusement parks, restaurants, and swimming in the Arabian Sea.





Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Quaid-i-Azam University,Islamabad,Pakistan*


The Quaid-i-Azam University (QAU), is a public research university located in Islamabad, Islamabad Capital Territory, Pakistan. Consisting of four faculties, nine affiliated research institutes, the university is consistently ranked among the top 10 universities in "overall category" by the HEC and successfully entered its name in Quacquarelli Symonds ranking for the top 500 universities in the world in 2013.

With overall ~5,500 students currently attending the university, it offers undergraduate, post-graduate, and doctoral programmes in various academic disciplines.The Quaid-i-Azam University scholars have played critical role in the development of various academic disciplines including in social and natural sciences. Its school of social sciences is well known for its leading contribution to the movement in critical analysis. Also, the university's school of natural sciences holds an international prestige for its leading and developmental role in physics and mathematics since its establishment.

Covering the approximated area of 1700 acres below the Margalla Hills, the university is internationally known for its higher learning, technological advancement, and intellectual interaction with a joint collaboration in various academic discipline with various international institutes, including the United Nations. It is one of the popular university in the country and has attracted world renowned scholars and intellectuals to serve as faculty, researchers, or alumni since its establishment in 1967.

*Faculties and departments*

Quaid-i-Azam University consists of four faculties and following departments are associated with these faculties; 

Faculty of Natural Sciences

 Department of Chemistry
 Department of Computer Sciences
 Department of Earth Sciences
 Department of Environmental Sciences
 Department of Electronics
 Institute of Information Technology
 Department of Mathematics
 Department of Physics
 Department of Statistics


Faculty of Social Sciences

 Quaid-i-Azam School of Management Sciences
 Department of Anthropology
 Department of Defence and Strategic Studies
 School of Economics
 Department of History
 Department of International Relations
 School of Law
 Taxila Institute of Asian Civilizations



Faculty of Biological Sciences

 Department of Animal Sciences
 Department of BioChemistry
 Department of Microbiology
 Department of Plant Sciences
 Department of Bio Technology
 Department of Pharmacy
 National Center for Bioinformatics



Faculty of Medicine (Following Institutes in Islamabad are affiliated with this faculty)

 Al-Shifa Eye Trust Hospital Rawalpindi
 Armed Forces Medical College, Rawalpindi
 Health Services Academy, Islamabad
 Quaid e Azam Postgraduate Medical College (QPGMC), PIMS
 Shifa College of Medicine, Islamabad
 FGSH Postgraduate Medical Institute, Islamabad


Institutes

 National Institute of Historical and Cultural Research, Islamabad
 Center of Excellence in Gender Studies
 National Defence College, Islamabad
 National Institute of Psychology, QAU, Islamabad
 School of Economics, QAU, Islamabad
 QASMS, QAU, Islamabad
 National Institute of Pakistan Studies, QAU, Islamabad
 Computer Centre of Quaid-i-Azam University.
 Area Study Centre for Africa, North & South America
 Saulat institute of Pharmaceutical Sciences and Drug research


*Academic profile*

*Libraries*

Quaid-i-Azam University campus is linked with HEC digital library which provides access to worldwide online databases. Some departments have their subject specific libraries located in the departmental buildings. These seminar libraries are located in the departments of Anthropology, Biology, Chemistry, Defense and Strategic Studies, Economics, History, and Physics.



*Research*

The university has research collaboration with universities in the United States, Europe and South Asia.


*Rankings and reputation*

For QS Top 10 Asian universities QAU was ranked 6th in natural science category for year 2010.The university was overall ranked between 100-200 among the QS world top universities in 2007 and 2009.According to the latest 2012 ranking of the Higher Education Commission of Pakistan, Quaid-i-Azam University is ranked first in the general category. As per rankings of OIC universities, QAU stood first in ranking among Muslim countries universities. More than 80% of the teachers hold doctoral degrees and have overseas experience.



*Notable alumni*

 Ahmed Hassan Dani
 Muhammad Suhail Zubairy
 Akbar S. Ahmed
 Pervaiz Iqbal Cheema
 Pervez Hoodbhoy
 Noor Muhammad
 Riazuddin (physicist)
 Tasawar Hayat
 Tasneem M. Shah
 Mazhar Mahmood Qurashi
 Qaiser Mushtaq
 Shamshad Akhtar
 Fayyazuddin
 Raziuddin Siddiqui
 Alamgir Hashmi
 Zia Mian
 Ghulam Murtaza
 Khadija Mushtaq
 Muhammad Saleh(Mir Tanha Yousafi)






Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Attock Fort,Attock City,Pakistan*

Attock fort was built at Attock Khurd during the reign of Akbar the Great from 1581 to 1583 under the supervision of Khawaja Shamsuddin Khawafi to protect the passage of the Indus.

It featured a prominent role in Wars during the Battle of Attock. Today it is sandwiched between Peshawar Road on one side and the River Indus on the other.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*COMSATS,Pakistan*








The Commission on Science and Technology for Sustainable Development in the South (COMSATS) is an intergovernmental organization based in Islamabad, Pakistan. The commission, founded in 1994, hopes to achieve sustainable development in developing countries through the use of science and technology. COMSATS has 21 member countries in three continents and funds 16 educational institutions, including Pakistan's COMSATS Institute of Information Technology (CIIT). The current executive director of COMSATS is Imtinan Elahi Qureshi.


*History*

The organization was conceived by Nobel laureate Abdus Salam and the Third World Academy of Sciences (TWAS) and was officially formed on 4&#8211;5 October 1994. During that time, representatives from 36 countries met in Islamabad to discuss the establishment of COMSATS. Attendees of the meeting included various ministers, diplomats from Islamabad, and delegates from other organizations, such as UNESCO and the World Bank. The inaugural holder of the office of executive director was Dr. Hameed Ahmed Khan.

In 1996, Global One (an international collaboration between France Telecom, Sprint Nextel, and Deutsche Telekom) announced a contract with COMSATS to provide Internet access across Pakistan, and the commission now operates COMSATS Internet Services (CIS), an Internet service provider. In fall 1999, the organization began offering Internet access to residents of Gilgit. In 2005, a telehealth project initiated by COMSATS went into effect, hoping to increase access to health education in northern Pakistan. The program was aided by the Baltistan Health and Education Foundation as well as Canada's International Development Research Centre.

In October 2010, during the fifth Islamic Conference of Ministers of Higher Education and Scientific Research, COMSATS extended the possibility of membership to 43 additional Muslim nations.


*COMSATS in EDUCATION-COMSATS Institute of Information Technology or CIIT University*

COMSATS Institute of Information Technology (CIIT) is a Federal Board Semi-Government degree awarding Institute in the public sector in Pakistan. It comes under the umbrella of Commission on Science and Technology for Sustainable Development in the South (Asia) or COMSATS, an international inter-governmental organization.

CIIT is #1 ranked university of PAKISTAN in COMPUTER SCIENCE & IT according to 2013 HEC rankings.

CIIT started its journey in 1998, and established its first campus at Islamabad in April 1998. In August 2000, in recognition of CIIT's achievements, the Federal Government granted it the status of a Degree Awarding Institute (DAI) through promulgation of its charter vide the Presidential Ordinance No. XXXVIII issued on 12 August 2000. CIIT imparts education to over 20,000 students nationwide.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*COMSATS Institute of Information Technology,Pakistan*






The COMSATS Institute of Information Technology (known as CIIT), is a public research university with multiple campuses throughout the country. Its primary campus is located in urban area of Islamabad.

Established in 1998 with the joint government and inter-governmental Comsats efforts, the university offers undergraduate, post-graduate, and doctoral studies programmes in various academic disciplines. Since its establishment, the university has attracted influential scientists and scholars as researchers and faculty members. The CIIT is one of the most premier institution of higher learning with a strong emphasis on social and natural sciences. Also, it is listed in among one of the top institution of higher learning in computer sciences by the HEC, as of 2013.The university is also a member of Association of Commonwealth Universities of the United Kingdom.

Its research and development directed towards the advancement of philosophy, law, social and natural sciences.Furthermore, the university is noted for its large-scale publications in Mathematics, Computer science, and Physics in the reputed national and international academic journals. In a shot span of time of its establishment, the CIIT has produced and recorded record remarkable achievements in terms of ranking of its doctoral programmes as well as research productivity of the faculty members.


*CIIT Ranking*


CIIT according to HEC2013 Rankings is the #1 University in Pakistan for Computer and IT.Rankings announced by HEC has been placed at No. 6 among all universities of Pakistan in research productivity for 2011. In February 2012, HEC announced Quality & Research based Rankings of Pakistani Higher Education Institutes based on QS Format, where CIIT has been ranked first in the Computer Science/IT category of universities. CIIT is overall ranked No. 9 amongst all types of Higher Education Institutes in Pakistan according to HEC rankings of 2012.THE-QS announced ranking of top Asian universities where QS has placed CIIT at number 53 from 54 among the top 100 Asian universitiesin the category of Student to Faculty Ratio in 2010 with a score of 83.now according to HEC new ranking of 2013, comsats ranked no.3rd overall universities of Pakistan.


*Campuses of CIIT*

CIIT is an institution of higher learning with campuses across the country. The CIIT, besides its principal campus at Islamabad, has campuses at Abbottabad, Wah, Lahore, Attock, Sahiwal and Vehari. On the advice of the Federal Government, efforts are under way to open an overseas campus in the Gulf region. 

Functional campuses:

 Islamabad
 Lahore (DDP-Dual Degree Programme Campus, Affiliated with Lancaster University UK)
 Abbottabad
 Wah
 Attock
 Vehari
 Virtual Campus

Campuses approved by the federal government:

 Gujrat (Punjab) (land acquired)
 Larkana (Sindh)
 Quetta (Balochistan)

Campuses envisaged by the CIIT:
  Karachi

Two campuses in Rural Sindh.


*Lancaster University & COMSATS (CIIT) Lahore Partnership-Dual Degree Programme (DDP)*

COMSATS has entered into a dual degree program with Lancaster University. It simultaneously offers two degrees, from CIIT and Lancaster University. Students will be alumni of both Universities.This is the first programme between a UK and a Pakistani university.


*Virtual COMSATS*

For online courses and distance learning, COMSATS is contributing as VCOMSATS, so the students can study and earn there degrees, by studying at there home (Place of their own comfort). 

*Departments, faculties and degrees*

CIIT has 18 departments,8 research centers, 05 faculties and 86 degree programs. Details are listed below:

Departments & Faculties

1. Faculty of Information Sciences & Technology 
&#8226;Department of Computer Science 
&#8226;Health Informatics Unit

2. Faculty of Business Administration 
&#8226;Department of Management Sciences 
&#8226;Department of Development Studies

3. Faculty of Sciences 
&#8226;Department of Mathematics &#8226;Department of Physics &#8226;Centre for Quantum Physics (CQP) &#8226;Department of Biosciences &#8226;Interdisciplinary Research Center in Biomedical Materials (IRCBM) &#8226;Department of Environmental Sciences &#8226;Department of Meteorology &#8226;Department of Chemistry &#8226;Department of Pharmaceutical Sciences


4. Faculty of Engineering 
&#8226;Department of Electrical Engineering &#8226;Department of Chemical Engineering &#8226;Department of Mechanical Engineering


5. Faculty of Architecture & Design 
&#8226;Department of Architecture



Bachelors degrees in

 Accounting and Finance
 Architecture
 Bioinformatics
 Biotechnology
 Biosciences
 Business Administration
 Business Studies
 Business Studies
 Chemical Engineering
 Civil Engineering
 Computer Science
 Computer Engineering
 Design
 Development Studies
 Earth Sciences
 Economics
 Electronics
 Electrical Engineering
 Electrical (Computer) Engineering
 Electrical (Power) Engineering
 Electrical (Electronics)Engineering
 Environmental Sciences
 Fine Arts
 Mathematics
 Mechanical Engineering
 Physics
 Pharmacy
 Psychology
 Software Engineering-BSSE
 Electrical (Telecommunication) Engineering
 Telecommunication & Networking



MS Degrees in

 Business Administration
 Banking and Finance
 Bioinformatics
 Biosciences
 Biotechnology
 Biochemistry and Molecular Biology
 Computer Science
 Chemical Engineering
 Chemistry
 Computer Engineering
 Development Studies
 Economics
 Electrical Engineering
 English
 Energy Management
 Entrepreneurship & Innovation
 Environmental Sciences
 Environmental Engineering
 Health Informatics
 Management Sciences
 Mathematics
 Meteorology
 Molecular Genetics
 Microbiology and Immunology
 Molecular Virology
 Nanotechnology
 Physics
 Project Management
 Public Administration
 Quality Management
 Remote Sensing and Geographic Information System
 Software Engineering
 Strategic Marketing
 Statistics
 Sustainable Water Sanitation Health and Development
 Telecommunication Engineering



Doctorate degree in:

 Pharmacy

PhD degrees in:

 Biosciences
 Biotechnology
 Biochemistry and Molecular Biology
 Chemistry
 Chemical Engineering
 Computer Science
 Computer Engineering
 Electrical Engineering
 Environmental Sciences
 Management Sciences
 Mathematics
 Meteorology
 Molecular Genetics
 Microbiology and Immunology
 Remote Sensing and Geographic Information System
 Physics
 Pharmacy
 Statistics




*Accreditation of degree programs*


Undergraduate degree programs have been accredited by:

 Higher Education Commission of Pakistan(HEC)
 Pakistan Engineering Council(PEC)
 National Computing Education Accreditation Council(NCEAC)
 National Business Education Accreditation Council(NBEAC)
 Pharmacy Council of Pakistan(PCP)
 Pakistan Council for Architects and Town Planners(PCATP)
 Lancaster University UK (Only for LAHORE CAMPUS)
 Institution of Engineering and Technology (IET) UK (Only for LAHORE CAMPUS)
 Association to Advance Collegiate Schools of Business (AACSB) (Only for LAHORE CAMPUS)



*Research and development*


Realizing the shortage of qualified researchers and scientists and to enhance research culture among the CIIT Faculty, the Research and Development (R&D) Office was established in January, 2005. The R&D Office has been merged with the Office of Research, Innovation & Commercialization (ORIC).

The research articles published by faculty since inception till December 2011 are as follows:
 Faculty of Science: 1,244
 Faculty of Business Administration: 327
 Faculty of Engineering: 129
 Faculty of Information Technology: 99
 Faculty of Architecture & Design: 2


*Institute of Scientific Information (ISI), Web of Knowledge, USA*

Based on Research output in peer-reviewed journals indexed by Thomson-Reuters, the Institute of Scientific Information (ISI), Web of Knowledge, USA, CIIT further improved its position and rose to number six during 2010. Very recently, in 2013, Higher Education Commission (HEC) announced Quality and Research based Rankings of Pakistani Higher Education Institutes where CIIT has been ranked at number four in General Universities (Large) category among all 132 universities of Pakistan.


*International linkages*



Linkages are targeted at training of its faculty and students in technology, joint research projects, faculty exchanges, and for organizing professional meetings, seminars and workshops. CIIT has signed around 50 Memoranda of Understandings (MOUs) with institutions around the globe.

Linkages are with:

-The University of Sussex, UK: exchange of information, faculty development.
-The University of Lancaster, UK: faculty in charge, joint research projects, provision of higher degree training to teaching staff, joint conferences, exchange of students.
-Tampere University of Technology, Finland: faculty development, curriculum development, exchange of experts, technical information and services.
-Joint Institute of Nuclear Research, Dubna, Russia
-Helsinki University of Technology, Finland: encourage direct contact, academic mobility and cooperation between faculty and staff members, department of research institutes and students.
-The University of Glasgow, UK: joint research, lectures, symposia and exchange of faculty and students; cooperation relating technology transfer issues; exchange of information and materials.
-University of Illinois, Urbana-Champaign, USA: cooperative professional linkages. Exchange of faculty, research scientists, and institutional managers. Faculty Development.
-University of Nebraska, USA: collaborative research, training, curriculum, institutional development, Exchange of faculty and students.
-Joint Institute of Nuclear Research, Dubna, Russia: research in nuclear physics through exchange of researchers, joint research, joint organized symposia
-University of Bradford, UK: establish mechanical and manufacturing engineering program
-Population and Development Research Institute, Nankai University, China: joint research projects. Exchange of faculty and students. Collaborative training activities.
-School of Management, University of Surrey, U.K: joint research projects. Exchange of faculty and students. Collaborative training activities.
-The University of Hull, UK: collaborative research, faculty development.
-The University of Essex, UK: development of High Speed Optical Communication Lab
-The University of Leeds, UK: collaborative academic research and development activities.
-Michigan Technological University, Houghton, USA: collaborative academic research and development activities.
-Merseburg University of Applied Sciences, IBK, Germany: MS/PhD level training of CIIT faculty, collaborative research, student exchange and training programs.
-Center for Capacity Building, National Center for Atmospheric Research, Boulder CO, USA: jointly establish an Institute for Climate and Society Affairs at CIIT.
-Norwegian Seismic Array, NORSAR, Kjeller, Norway: seismology and earthquake risk evaluation
-Queen Mary, University of London, U.K: collaborative academic research and development activities.
-Islamic University in Uganda (IUIU), Uganda: MS/PhD level training of CIIT faculty, research and linguistic cooperation
-University of Bologna, Italy: joint Doctoral Degree Program
-Alliance Francaise, Islamabad (French Based): launching of French online programme at CIIT
-The Embassy of France: introduction of French on-line program
-Beijing Language and Culture University, China: study areas of collaborative research involving staff and research students&#8230;
-Beijing Institute of Technology (BIT), China: collaborative research, academic exchanges, PhD level training for CIIT&#8217;s young faculty
-Graduate University of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (GUCAS), China: collaborative research, academic exchanges, PhD level training for CIIT&#8217;s young faculty.
-Tongji University, China: advanced level training of CIIT&#8217;s faculty, joint research projects, faculty exchanges.
-Harbin Institute of Technology (HIT), China: PhD/MS level training of CIIT&#8217;s faculty, joint research projects, faculty exchanges.


*Quality Assurance*

CIIT has also been awarded the international certificate of quality ISO 9001:2008 in 2011. ISO 9001:2008 standard is a worldwide most popular standard of Quality Management System. The Quality Enhancement Cell (QEC) of CIIT has been placed in the top category of &#8216;W&#8217; by the HEC in the first ever ranking of 84 QECs in the country.


*CIIT Internet Services*

It was in the year 1996 when COMSATS launched its ISP services under the name of COMSATS Internet Services(CIS) thus becoming the pioneer ISP of Pakistan. COMSATS is an International, Inter-Governmental Science Organization, aiming at socio-economic uplift of the third world through useful applications of science and technology.




Spoiler: pics



Permanent campus of COMSATS at Islamabad.






Front view of CIIT M.A Jinnah campus at Lahore





COMSATS Institute of Information Technology, Sahiwal 






COMSATS Abbottabad





COMSATS Wah campus


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Moin Akhter (Actor)*

The Legendary ,Moin Akhtar





Moin Akhtar (also spelled as, Moeen Akhtar; 24 December 1950 &#8211; 22 April 2011) was a Pakistani television, film and stage actor, as well as a humorist, comedian, impersonator, and a host. He was also a play writer, singer, film director and a producer.He was the Unforgettable Legend and an International Icon of Pakistan.Moin Akhtar has a Hospital and Charity Center on his name. 


*Early life*

Akhtar was born in Karachi to Urdu speaking parents migrated from Mumbai India, was highly dynamic and versatile performer, he made his debut for television on 6 September 1966, in a variety show held on PTV to celebrate the first defense day of Pakistan. Since then, he has performed several roles in TV plays/shows, later making a team with Anwar Maqsood and Bushra Ansari.

He was beloved for providing humor for people of all ages, and with an etiquette that remains unmatched. His attempts to avoid vulgarity in his humor rendered him a favorite amongst family audiences. Akhtar was fluent in several languages, including English, Bengali, Sindhi, Punjabi, Memon, Pashto, Gujarati and Urdu. He performed not only in Pakistan but played in several stage shows like Bakra Qiston Pe and Buddha Ghar Pe Hai with Umer Sharif in India too. Moin akhtar is the one who introduced Umer Sharif in stage industry.

He was a Man with Many Faces.
Moin Akhtar&#8217;s name in the Guinness Book of World Records as he has more than 400 get-ups and mimicries in a single series under his belt (Loose Talk).

*Career*

Moin Akhtar rose to the national spotlight and gathered critical acclaim for his performance in the drama Rosy /Rozy, in which he played the role of a female TV artist. Rozy was an Urdu adaptation of Hollywood movie Tootsie starring Dustin Hoffman. Moreover, in a talk-show namely Loose Talk, which began in 2005 on ARY Digital, he appeared as a different character in each and every of over 400 episodes interviewed by Anwar Maqsood, the writer and the host of the program. Akhter also briefly hosted the game show Kya Aap Banaingay Crorepati?, the Pakistani version of Who Wants to be a Millionaire?.



*Television Drama serials*

The most popular shows of Moin Akhtar include Rozi, Loose Talk and Eid Train. Here is a list of serials, sitcoms and talk-shows Moin Akhtar has done.


 Rozi
 Mirza Aur Hameed
 Hello Hello
 Intezar Farmaye
 Dollar Man
 Makaan No 47
 Half Plate
 Family-93
 Eid Train
 Bandar Road Se Kemari
 Such Much
 Aangan Tehra
 Baby
 Rafta Rafta
 Loose Talk
 Guum
 Studio 2 1/2
 Studio 2 3/4
 Hariyale Banney
 Show Time
 Such Much
 Such Much Part 2
 Kuch Kuch Such Much
 Such Much Ki Eid
 Such Much Ka Election
 Char Bees
 Nokar Key Agey Chaaker
 Yes Sir No Sir


*Host*

He was the host of the show in which given below dignitaries were invited.

 King Husain of Jordan was invited.
 The Prime Minister of Gambia, Dawoodi Al-Joza, was invited.
 President Zia-ul-Haq was invited.
 Prime Minister Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto was invited.
 President General Yahya Khan was invited.
 President Ghulam Ishaq Khan was invited.
 President Pervez Musharaf was invited and he mimicked the president in his presence.
 Legendary Indian film actor Dilip Kumar was invited.


*Television shows*

 Fifty Fifty (Ptv)
 Show Sha (Ptv)
 Showtime (Ptv)
 Studio Dhhai (Ptv)
 Studio Pone Teen (Ptv)
 Yes Sir No Sir (Ptv)
 Moin Akhter Show (Ptv)
 Char Bees (NTM)
 Loose Talk (ARY Digital)



*Game Show*
Kya Aap Banaingay Crorepati? (ARY Digital)


*Death*


He died on 22 April 2011 in Karachi after suffering from a heart attack.He is survived by his wife, three daughters and two sons.The funeral prayers of Moin Akhtar were offered in Tauheed Masjid near his residence. Thousands of people attended the funeral prayer which was led by Junaid Jamshed.



*Museum Madame Tussauds *

The world famous wax museum Madame Tussauds has expressed its wish to include a statue of Moin Akhtar in their London museum. If made, it will be the first of its kind for any Pakistani entertainer.


*Awards*


-He was awarded honorary citizenship of Dallas in 1996 for his achievements.*
-Pride of Performance
-Sitara-e-Imtiaz
-LSA (Lifetime Achievement Award to Legendary Moin Akhtar)
-HUM (Lifetime Achievement Award to Legendary Moin Akhtar)
-He is also listed among Amazing Pakistanis of all time.





Spoiler: pics



A Man with Many Faces


























Moin Akhtar with Umer Sharif


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Layton Rahmatulla Benevolent Trust (LRBT)(Free Eye Care) ,Pakistan*








Layton Rahmatullah Benevolent Trust or LRBT is Pakistan's largest non governmental organisation. working to fight blindness in the country. Established in 1984, it is based in Karachi with hospitals and primary eye care centres throughout the country.


*Naming*

The Trust is named for its two founders: Graham Layton and Zaka Rahmatulla, both whom contributed Rs. 500,000/- each to start it.


*History*

The trust was founded in 1984 with Rs. 500,000 apiece by two successful businessmen: the Late Graham Layton, an Englishman who become a Pakistani citizen and by the Late Zaka Rahmatulla. Upon his death, Graham Layton left his estate for the benefit of LRBT. LRBT is committed to creating a better Pakistan by preventing the suffering caused by blindness and other eye elements. To this end, it will provide comprehensive state-of-the-art, free eye care in keeping with its tradition of excellence, efficiency and compassion for all.


*Major sponsors*


 Graham Layton Trust
 Pakistan Bait-ul-mal
 Pakistan Central Zakat Administration
 Sight Savers International 
 Infaq Foundation (Pakistan)


*Services provided*

The following services are provided at their hospitals:

 Cataract surgery
 Cornea and External Eye Disease
 Diabetic retinopathy
 Diagnostic procedures including Fundus Flourescien Angiography, Optical Coherence Tomography, Field Analysis etc.
 Glaucoma
 Lacrimal (Tear Duct) Disorder
 Laser treatment
 Oculo-plastic Services
 Orbital Disorder
 Pediatric eye care
 Retinal disorders including Vitreo- Retinal Surgery
 Uveitis Clinic


*Network*

Currently (2010) there are 16 fully equipped hospitals (15 in the rural areas) and 40 primary eye care centres.


*Hospitals*

 Korangi,½ Karachi, Sindh (Base Eye Hospital)
 Akora Khattak, Nowshera District, NWFP
 Arifwala, Pakpattan District, Punjab
 Barikot, Swat District, NWFP
 Gambat, Khairpur District, Sindh
 Khanewal, District Khanewal, Punjab
 Lahore, Punjab
 Lar, Multan District, Punjab
 Mandra, Rawalpindi District, Punjab
 Mansehra, Mansehra District, NWFP
 Quetta, Balochistan
 Pasrur, Sialkot District, Punjab
 Rashidabad, Tando Allahyar District, Sindh
 Shahpur, Sargodha District, Punjab
 Sibi, Sibi District, Balochistan
 Tando Bago, Badin District, Sindh
 North Karachi, Karachi, Sindh
 Odigran, Khaber Pakhtoon Kha






Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Pakistani Peshawari ice cream*



Pakistani Peshawari ice cream is very famous in South Asia and Middle East.






Prep Time: 5 mins.
Cook Time: 30 mins
Serves: 3-4


*Ingredients*

&#8226; Milk 1/2 kg
&#8226; Cream 1/2 kg
&#8226; Sliced pistachios 50 gm
&#8226; Pistachio essence few drops
&#8226; Sugar 1 cup
&#8226; Kewra 1 tsp
&#8226; Corn flour 1 tbsp
&#8226; Gelatin powder 2 tsp





*Cooking Directions*

1. In a pan, heat milk. 
2. When it reaches its boiling point, add sugar. 
3. Also add dissolved corn flour in it.
4. When it thickens, take the pan off the stove and let it cool. 
5. Mix in cream, pistachio essence, kewra and sliced pistachio in milk. 
6. Freeze it and serve frozen.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*The Centaurus,Islamabad,Pakistan*

The Centaurus is a mixed use real estate development in the most central location of Islamabad, Pakistan.Designed by British architectural company WS Atkins, it comprises three skyscrapers, containing corporate offices, residential apartments and a 7-star hotel. The tallest skyscrapers in the city have 41 stories and all three are linked by a shopping mall. Interior Design of The Residence and Mall have been designed by ODEION-Turkey. Its estimated cost is $350 million USD.The Centaurus Mall is located over four-storey, which has around 250 shops, The Centaurus Mall will feature a five-screen cinema, a &#8220;fun city&#8221; for children was planned, a food court featuring international fast food chain outlets, and four levels of parking in the basement.The main Three Towers are completed.The fourth Tower is Under Construction. 

*The Actual Model of Centaurus *







Spoiler: pics



*The Centaurus site Office*






















*The centaurus*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

Cont ...








Spoiler: pics'



































































































































End ....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Telecom Tower, Islamabad,Pakistan*


Telecom Tower Islamabad is a 113-metre-high office building built in 2011, and is located in the Blue Area of Islamabad.It is being built by Pakistan Telecommunication Trust.

The building consists of 24 floors plus four basement levels and includes a parking facility for 400 cars.It was designed by Nespak.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Alkauthar Islamic University and College for Women,Islamabad,Pakistan*






Alkauthar University is a public, research university in Islamabad Capital Territory of Pakistan. It is located in Sector H-8/2 and initially founded as the "Islamic University" in 2002. The university was named as &#8220;Al-kauthar&#8221; at the name of Sura e Kauthar in Holy Quran. The University is one of the top institutions of Pakistan which has qualified team of teachers and researchers. It is known as best Islamic University overall Pakistan.




Spoiler: pics









*Main Mosque*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Habib Bank Plaza,Karachi,Pakistan*

Habib Bank Plaza, located in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan, is the head office of Habib Bank. It was Pakistan's tallest building upon completion in 1963. It remained the tallest building for four decades until the 116m tall MCB Tower was completed in 2005. However, even after the MCB Tower, the Habib Bank Plaza is the fourth tallest building in Karachi today and the ninth tallest in Pakistan.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*St. Patrick's High School, Karachi , Pakistan*






St Patrick's High School, is a Roman Catholic school located in Saddar Town in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. The school has produced well known leaders and personalities, these include two Cardinals of the Catholic Church, two Prime Ministers of Pakistan, two Chief Ministers of Sindh, (The leader of the BJP party in India is also a Patrician) and mayors of Karachi. The school is owned by The Roman Catholic Church and managed by the Catholic Board Of Education in Pakistan. The current Principal is Br. Lawrence.

*History*

St. Patrick&#8217;s was established on May 6, 1861, and officially registered as a high school in 1867. Its founder was Rev. J.A. Willy of the Society of Jesus (the Jesuits), who controlled the school till June 1935. It was then taken over by the Franciscan order till 6 October 1950. Since 1950 it has had Pakistani principals belonging to the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Karachi.

To commemorate the 125 years of the School, the Pakistan Post Office issued a special stamp in 1987.

*Notable teachers*

 Patrick Mendes, Olympic hockey player and teacher for over 50 years.
 Fr. Achilles Meersman OFM, Principal 1935-38.
 Jacob Harris
 O. B. Nazareth
 Liberius Pieterse, translator of the Bible into Urdu
 D'Arcy D'Souza, Principal
 Joseph Cordeiro, First Cardinal of Pakistan
 Katie Gomes, awarded Pro Ecclesia et Pontifice Medal for 50 Years of Service in Catholic Education.
 Stephen Raymond, Principal for 25 years
 Fr J B Todd
 Norma Fernandes, Tamgha-i-Imtiaz for 50 years of service to education
 James deSouza, Priest for over 50 years
 Anthony Theodore Lobo, Bishop Emeritus of Islamabad-Rawalpindi
 Joseph Paul, Principal
 Yolande Henderson, headmistress of the O&#8217; Levels 

*Notable alumni*

 Lal Krishna Advani, former Deputy Prime Minister of India and co-founder of Bharatiya Janata Party in India
 Shaukat Aziz, former Prime Minister of Pakistan
 Khurshid Kasuri, former Pakistani Foreign Minister
 Nabil Gabol, Federal Minister and politician
 Manuel Misquita, former Mayor of Karachi
 Rais Munir Ahmed
 Mahmoud Haroon, former Mayor of Karachi
 Yusuf Mahmood, Governor of West Pakistan
 Asif Ali Zardari, President of Pakistan and co chairman of Pakistan peoples party
 Muhammad Khan Junejo, former Prime Minister Of Pakistan
 Muhammad Ayub Khuhro, Chief Minister of Sindh.
 Shahnawaz Bhutto, senior politician
 Illahi Bakhsh, senior politician
 Yusuf Haroon,former Sindh Chief Minister
 Jam Sadiq Ali, former Chief Minister of Sindh
 Jam Yousuf Ali, former Chief Minister of Balochistan
 Meer Hazaar Khan Bijrani, former federal minister
 Pir Mazhar Ul Haq, senior minister of education
 Khurshid Mahmud Kasuri, Foreign Minister of Pakistan from 2002 to 2007
 Aneel Ahsan Khan, Former Senior Network Engineer, Ministry of Information and Broadcasting

*Academics and researchers*

 Prof. Adil Najam, International Relations, Environment and Diplomacy scholar
 Eng.Izhar Haider, Founder of Shiekh Khalifa Bin Zayed Arab Pakistani School, Abu Dhabi



*Military*

 Pervez Musharraf, former Pakistani President
 Rashid Minhas, Nishan-i-Haider recipient
 Azim Daudpota, former Governor of Sindh and former Managing Director of PIA
 Lt. Gen. E. A. Vas, PVSM (Retired Indian Army)
 Jehangir Karamat, former Chief of Army Staff
 Farooq Feroze Khan, former Chief of Air Staff
 Admiral Khalid Meer
 Lt Gen Muzaffar Hussain Usmani
 Vice Admiral Ahmad Hayat
 Air Vice Marshal Erlich Pinto, Indian Air Force
 Squadron Leader Peter Christy, Sitara-e-Jurat
 Brigadier Mervyn Cardoza, Tamgha-e-Khidmat


*Sportsmen*


 Peter Paul Fernandes, 1936 Olympic hockey gold medallist
 Patrick Mendes, Olympic hockey player and teacher for over 50 years.
 Jack Britto, 1952 Olympics hockey player
 Wallis Mathias, test cricketer
 John Permal, fastest human in Pakistan 1964 to 1974
 Danish Kaneria, Test Cricketer
 Javed Miandad, Test Cricketer
 Antao D'Souza, Test Cricketer, made his debut against West Indies in 1959 at Karachi
 Michael Rodrigues, five-time national table tennis champion
 Milton D&#8217;Mello, 1948 Olympics hockey player
 Haider ali, Test Cricketer


*Judiciary*

 G. M. Lobo, former High Court Judge
 Edward Raymond, former High Court Judge
 Herman Raymond, former High Court Judge
 lmdad Agha, High Court Judge
 Zahid Aslam, High Court Judge
 Justice Valliani, High Court Judge.
 Wajihuddin Ahmed, Chief Justice of the Sindh High Court
 Justice Ajmal Mian, former Chief Justice of Pakistan


*Civil service*

 Joseph D'MelIo, former Chairman of the Railway Board



*Clergy*

 Cardinal Valerian Gracias, former Archbishop of Bombay and first Asian Cardinal
 Cardinal Joseph Cordeiro, First Cardinal of Pakistan
 Angelo Fernandes, Archbishop of New Delhi.
 Simeon Anthony Pereira, Archbishop of Karachi (1994-2002)
 Anthony Theodore Lobo, Bishop Emeritus of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Islamabad-Rawalpindi



*Businessmen*

 Jerome D'Silva, Hussain-D&#8217;Silva Construction Co. )
 Sikandar Sultan, Managing Director of Shan Food Industries


*Educationists*

 Edward D&#8217;Cruz &#8211; former Principal St. Xavier&#8217;s College, Bombay
 Leo D&#8217;Souza &#8211; former Principal DJ Science College, Karachi
 Oswin Mascarenhas - principal St. Patrick's College 1971 &#8211; 1975 and principal St Patrick's High School 1993 &#8211; 2000.
 Leon Menezes, Professor of Practice at the Institute of Business Administration, Karachi.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*St. Patrick's Girls High School, Karachi , Pakistan*




Spoiler: pics







































































































































*Gen.Pervez Musharraf visit to St.Patrick's High School*






*St.Patrcik's Correspondence Slip of
Former COAS & President of Pakistan Pervez Musharraf *






*St.Patrcik's Correspondence Slip of
Former Prime Minister of Pakistan Shaukat Aziz*






Found on FB page of St.Patrcik&#8217;s School















*Old Pictures*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Arfa Karim (Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP) *






Arfa Abdul Karim Randhawa (2 February 1995 &#8211; 14 January 2012) was a Pakistani student and computer prodigy who in 2004 at the age of nine years became the youngest Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP). She kept the title until 2008. Arfa represented Pakistan on various international forums including the TechEd Developers Conference. She also received the President&#8217;s Award for Pride of Performance. A science park in Lahore, the Arfa Software Technology Park, was named after her.She was invited by Bill Gates to visit the Microsoft Headquarters in the USA.


*Early life*

Arfa was born into a family from the village of Chak No. 4JB Ram Dewali in Faisalabad, Punjab. After returning to Pakistan from a visit to Microsoft headquarters, Arfa gave numerous television and newspaper interviews. S. Somasegar, the vice president of the Software Development Division, wrote about her in his blog.On 2 August 2005, Arfa was presented the Fatimah Jinnah Gold Medal in the field of Science and Technology by the then Prime Minister of Pakistan Shaukat Aziz on the occasion of 113th birth anniversary of Fatima Jinnah. She also received the Salaam Pakistan Youth Award again in August 2005 from the President of Pakistan,Pervez Musharraf. Arfa is also the recipient of the President's Award for Pride of Performance, a civil award usually granted to people who have shown excellence in their respective fields over a long period of time. She is the youngest recipient of this award. Arfa was made brand ambassador for Pakistan Telecommunication Company's 3G Wireless Broadband service named EVO in January 2010.


*Representation at international forums*

Arfa represented Pakistan on various international forums, and was invited by the Pakistan Information Technology Professionals Forum for a stay of two weeks in Dubai. A dinner reception was hosted for her there, which was attended by the dignitaries of Dubai including the Ambassador of Pakistan. During that trip, Arfa was presented with various awards and gifts.
 In November 2006, Arfa attended the Tech-Ed Developers conference themed Get ahead of the game held in Barcelona on an invitation from Microsoft. She was the only Pakistani among over 5000 developers in that conference.


*Cardiac arrest and death*

In 2011, at the age of 16, Arfa was studying at the Lahore Grammar School Paragon Campus in her second year of A-levels. On 22 December 2011 she suffered a cardiac arrest after an epileptic seizure that damaged her brain, and was admitted to Lahore's Combined Military Hospital (CMH) in critical condition.

On 9 January 2012, Bill Gates, chairman of Microsoft, contacted Arfa's parents and directed his doctors to adopt "every kind of measure" for her treatment. Gates set up a special panel of international doctors who remained in contact with her local doctors through teleconference. The panel received details about her illness and provided assistance in diagnosis and treatment. Local doctors dismissed the option of moving Arfa to another hospital owing to her being on a ventilator and in critical condition.

On 13 January 2012, Arfa started to improve and some parts of her brain showed signs of improvement. Her father, Amjad Abdul Karim Randhawa, said Microsoft had raised the possibility of flying Arfa to the US for care.

Arfa died in hospital at Lahore on 14 January 2012, aged 16 Her funeral, which was held on the following day, was attended by the Chief Minister of Punjab, Shahbaz Sharif. She was buried at her ancestral village Chak No. 4JB Ram Dewali, Faisalabad.


*Arfa Software Technology Park*

On 15 January 2012, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif announced that the name of Lahore Technology Park would be changed to Arfa Software Technology Park.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Arfa Software Technology Park, Lahore ,Pakistan*

Arfa Software Technology Park (previously known as Software Technology Park) is an information technology park in Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan, built in 2009. It is biggest and most advanced IT park in the country. On 15 January 2012, Chief Minister of Punjab Mian Shahbaz Sharif announced a name change of Software Technology Park to Arfa Software Technology Park after World's youngest Microsoft Certified Professional Arfa Karim, who died at the age of 16.


 COST 4.342 billion ($55.52 million USD)
 FLOORS 17
 COVERED AREA 475,000 Sq. Ft.
 RENTABLE AREA 200,000 Sq. Ft.
 CAR PARKING Indoor Parking Area
 MOTORCYCLE PARKING Indoor Parking Area
 NO. OF LIFTS/ELEVATORS 9
 NO. OF ESCALATOR 6


* 17-Storeys with 475,000 Sq. ft. covered area
 * State-of-the-art Office Space for IT & Telecom Companies
 * Fiber Optic, Wireless LAN / WAN, WiMax & VSAT Technologies, Global Data Center
 * 24-Hour Central Cooling and Heating System
 * 24-Hour Security Surveillance & Power Backup System (Triple Source Power System)
 * Restaurant and Cafes, Auditorium, Gymnasium, Medical Center, Prayer Halls
 * Indoor Parking Area for Cars & Motorcycles
 * Banking and ATM Services



 *Software and Hardware Companies
 *Call Centers
 *Business Process Outsourcing (BPOs)
 *Application Maintenance Outsourcing (AMOs)
 *Internet Service Providers (ISPs)
 *Telecom Companies
 *Disaster Recovery Sites
 *Tele-Medicine Providers
 *High-end Retailers (Only in Retail Space Area)
 *Leading International Brands (IT & Telecom Companies)
 *Food Chains (Only in Food Court Area)
 *Banks
 *Management & IT Consulting Firms
 *IT & IT enabled businesses








Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*University of Gujrat,Gujrat,Pakistan.*

The University of Gujrat is one of the new major public sector universities in Punjab. The university was established under Act IX of 2004 by Government of Punjab, Pakistan on 23 February 2004 to cater for the higher education needs of the population of Central Punjab which includes districts of Gujrat, Sialkot and Gujranwala in addition to city of Wazirabad. These districts are popularly known as the Export Triangle of Pakistan due to various manufacturing industries operating in the area. Sir Syed Ahmad Khan (1817&#8211;1898) founder of Aligarh Muslim University had named the region around Gujrat as "Khita-e-Younan", or "territory resembling ancient Greece", in reference to the high number of educational institutes present in the area in the 19th century. The University is promoting research and development culture in the area. A large number of students from Bhimber Azad Kashmir also study in the university.

The Main Campus has been named after a local sufi saint Hafiz Muhammad Hayat. Situated prominently in the University of Gujrat campus, the shrine of Hafiz Hayat is an exquisite complex in terms of its architecture, site planning and landscape design. It is located on a mound six feet high above the Terre plain. The site contains a haveli, summerhouse (baradari), mosque, four tombs of varying dimensions, several graves, seven wells and numerous old trees. The mound on which the construction was carried out belonged to the Raja Kaladhvi and was surrounded by a dense forest at that time. Hafiz Hayat settled in the area and helped people with his spiritual charisma. Although the exact dates are not known yet according to popular belief it was at the time of Emperor Jahangir. The saint donated his entire land holding to the then state authorities for the cause of education. The main campus of UOG has been constructed on that very land donated by Hafiz Muhammad Hayat.

The creation of the University of Gujrat was the brainchild of Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi, who was chief minister of Punjab from 2002 to 2007. Prof. Dr. Muhammad Nizamuddin is the Vice-Chancellor of University of Gujrat. He was awarded the "Nineteenth Star Award 2008" and selected as the "Man of the Year 2008" in the field of education in recognition of his outstanding achievements. The award ascribing agency, South Asia Publications also included the name of Vice-Chancellor in the list of "Who's Who in Pakistan 2008.


*Management and administration*

 Prof Dr Mohammad Nizamuddin (Vice-Chancellor)
 Dr. Tahir Aqeel (Registrar)
 Aneesa Rahat (Director Student Affairs)
 Prof Dr Muhammad Faheem Malik (Director Academics)
 Dr Muddesar Iqbal (Director, ORIC and Faculty of CS&IT)
 Dr. Tahir Aqeel (Director Q.E.C & P&D)



*Campuses*

 UOG Main Hafiz Hayat Campus
 UOG college for boys GT road Gujrat
 UOG college for women Railway road Gujrat
 UOG college for women Fawara chauk Gujrat
 UOG college for women Marghzar colony Gujrat

The major developmental works at the main campus have already been completed and are currently operational. The new campus of university of Gujrat (UOG) has been built over 1000 canals, about 12 km away from Gujrat City. Renowned architects have designed purpose-built classrooms, a digital library, conference halls, multi-story buildings for various departments of science and technology, social sciences, humanities, arts, crafts and product design, engineering, information technology and management. Laboratories, a videoconferencing facility, horticulturally designed lush green lawns, separate hostels for boys and girls, playgrounds, a swimming pool, and residences for teachers and other staff members have been completed or are expected to be completed soon.



*Departments*

 School of Art and Design
 Faculty of Basic Sciences
 1.Botany, 2. physics, 3. Chemistry, 4. Mathematics, 5. Statistics,6.Environmental science
 School of Business and Management Sciences
 Faculty of Computer Science and Information Technology
 Faculty of Engineering and Technology
 School of Law
 Department of Mass Communication and Media
 Faculty of Oriental and Islamic Studies
 Faculty of Social Sciences
 Nawaz Sharif Medical College
 Centre For Emerging Technologies
 Centre for Research and Development
 Modern Languages and Learning Center
 Institute of Hotel & Restaurant Management
 Department of Commerce
 Institute of Information & Communication Technology
 Institute of Education Research & Development


*Facilities*

 Student Services Centre (SSC)
 Modern Languages Learning Centre (MLLC)
 Transport Facility (Fleet of buses, mini buses and vans)
 Accommodation facility for male/female faculty and students both. That includes Mess, Mosque, TV, Phone, Newspapers, Guest Rooms, Common Room, Computer Room, Electric Water Coolers, Gymnasium, Laundry, Water Facilities, Outdoor Games, Water Heaters, Electrical/Plumbing Maintenance, Sui-Gas Heaters/Lamps/Air Cooler.
 UOG Guest House
 University of Gujrat Printing Press
 UOG Campus Radio FM 106.06
 Pakistan Product Design Center
 Wood Working Workshop
 Day Care Center


*Library*

In addition to the main library, there are four constituent college's libraries. There are about 90,000 books available in all five libraries. A wide variety of online full-text journals' databases are available including HEC PERN project. Thousands of digital books can be accessed through the library website on a variety of subjects.It also allow to students to get books for individual studies.



*I.T. facilities*

 Network of about 1500 computers
 Seven general purpose labs, equipped with computers
 Classrooms are equipped with multimedia facility
 Free internet access all over the campus
 Computer labs in both Girls and Boys hostels
 HotSpot



*Academic links*

The University has academic and research links with Victoria University, Australia, Karachi University, University of the Punjab, University of Central Lancashire in U.K and Culcom University of Oslo in Norway . In addition MOU's for external linkages have been signed with Education & Training International Western Australia, Gazi University Ankara, Mississippi State University, Fatima Jinnah Women University Rawalpindi, National University of Modern Languages Islamabad, Government College University, Faisalabad, Punjab Bureau of Statistic, Gujrat Chamber of Commerce and Industry, Gujranwala Chamber of Commerce and Industry and Sialkot Chamber of Commerce & Industry.


*Int. Scholarships*

 Scholarship in Europe. 









Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*TechnoCity Corporate Tower, Karachi,Pakistan*

This 105,000 Sqft, IT Mall is in the heart of Karachi's business district. It has a SMC designed HVAC System featuring water source heat pumps coupled with Aircooled condensers permitting retailers control of their areas together with a Direct Fired Absorbtion Chiller powered and futuristically designed air distribution system for the common spaces.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*IBM (International Business Machine) Towers - Karachi - Pakistan*

This prestigious 22-storey office building including 2 basement carparks is situated on main Shahra-e-Faisal in Karachi. The building has already been occupied by IBM, Pakistan.

The structure has been designed as a flat slab system with its sub-structure resting on a 1.5 meter thick raft foundation. 

Meinhardt Pakistan were responsible for the complete Engineering Design including, Civil, Structural, Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Services.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*International Islamic University (IIU) , Islamabad , Pakistan* 






The International Islamic University; popularize as (IIU), is a public research university located in the urban area of Islamabad, Pakistan.It is regarded as one of the noted institution of Islam, theology, divinity, and the science.

Founded and established in 1980, the university was restructured, reorganized, and reconstituted in its current and modern form in 1985.It is one of premium institute of higher learning, and regarded as one of the largest university in the country. With approximated ~17,000 students currently enrolled in IIU, the university is ranked among of the top public universities in "general category" by the HEC, as of 2012. The university offers undergraduate, post-graduate, and doctoral studies programmes in science, humanities, arts, religious studies, social and natural sciences.

In addition, the university has nine research faculties and six autonomous academies, institutes and centers. The university is also noted for its engaging efforts to produce educational quality assurance for the purpose of improving academic standards in the country. It is completely distinct from the International Islamic University in Malaysia.


*Campuses*

There are two campuses of university.

Old campus

The university's old campus is located around the Faisal Mosque. It was designed by a Turkish architect and was donated to the university by late King Faisal of Saudi Arabia. The mosque is spread over an area of 190,000 square meters and can accommodate about 250,000 people.
It comprises one of the biggest prayer halls of South Asia, with a capacity of over 10,000 worshippers.


New campus

The new campus is located in Sector H-10 of Islamabad, a sector given solely to the university.
Construction of the first phase was completed in February 2003. A women's campus has been established. Central library construction was completed in 2006, along with the Lincoln corner.

The Government of Pakistan allotted Islamabad, Sector H-10, comprising 704 acres (2.85 km2) of land, to enable the university to shift to its own new premises.

The university comprises three male and three female Academic Blocks and eleven hostel blocks (seven for males and four for females).

As envisaged in the Master Plan of the new campus, the university will be completed in phases; Stage-I of Phase-I has reached culmination while stage-II is nearing completion. When constructed in its entirety, the university will accommodate 30,000 students (20,000 male and 10,000 female) in 22&#8211;25 faculties. In addition, there will be 57 hostel blocks for male students and 28 for female and partial accommodation for teaching/research and administrative staff.

There is to be a central mosque and a central library. Provision has been made for a commercial center and shops for the resident staff and the students.


*Faculties*

The university consists of the following faculties:
 Faculty of Basic and Applied Sciences Department of Computer Sciences & Software Engineering (NCEAC accredited)
 Department of Mathematics & Statistics
 Department of Environmental Sciences
 Department of Biotechnology & Bioinformatics

Faculty of Engineering and Technology Department of Electronic Engineering (PEC accredited)
 Department of Mechanical Engineering (PEC recognized)

Faculty of Arabic Language and Islamic Civilization
 Faculty of Languages, Literature and Humanities
 Faculty of Management Sciences Department of Business Administration
 Department of Technology Management

Faculty of Shariah and Law Department of Law
 Department of Shariah

Faculty of Social Science Department of Education
 Politics and International Relations
 Department of Psychology
 Department of History & Pakistan Studies
 Department of Islamic Arts and Architecture
 Department of Media & Communications
 Department of Sociology

Faculty of Islamic Studies (Usuluddin) Tafseer & Quranic Sciences
 Department of Hadith & its Sciences
 Department of Comparative Religions
 Department of Dawah & Islamic Culture
 Department of Aqeedah & Philosophy
 Department of Seerah & Islamic History


Institutes
 Islamic Research Institute
 Iqbal International Institute for Research & Dialogue
 International Institute of Islamic Economics
 Institute of Professional Studies

Academies
 Dawah Academy
 Shari'ah Academy

College
 Iqra College For Technical Education

Schools
 International Islamic University Schools

*Central Library*

The Central Library one of the biggest libraries in Asia of Islamic learning and research materials. The library contains a collection of books, journals, research projects and international magazines.

The International Institute of Islamic Economics provides facilities for research on Islamic economics. It contains rare books on Islamic law relating to economics and the Islamic way of running government.

Islamic Research Institute library is the source of knowledge regarding Islamic research.

For science and technology the library contains 25,000 books. 15 periodicals are subscribed, and ten newspapers are purchased. The library can seat 50 users. The library has 550 research reports/theses.

Dawah library supports the research, training and publication programmes of Dawah Academy. More than 22,000 books are available.

Each department of the university has its own small library.


*Lincoln Corner*

Lincoln Corner is situated in the library. It contains material on American History. The Lincoln Corner has multimedia projectors, DVD players, and broadband internet.



*Foreign collaboration*


The Islamic University has academic collaboration with the following universities:
 Al-Azhar University, Cairo, Egypt
 Ummul Qura University, Makkah, Saudi Arabia
 Islamic University of Medina, Medina, Saudi Arabia
 Imam Muhammad Bin Saud University, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
 King Abdulaziz University, Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
 Ningxia University, People's Republic of China

A number of teachers who specialize in Shariah, Usul al Din wa Da&#8217;wah, Arabic Language and other subjects are provided on loan by these universities.


*Notable alumni*

Nelson Mandela receive honorary PhD degree from International Islamic University,Islamabad.

Prof.Dr.Sayyed Tahir Professor of Islamic Economics at International Islamic University,Malaysia.

Prof.Dr.Nasim Shah Shirazi former Dean IIIE,IIUI.Faculty member IRTI Islamic Development Bank,Jaddah.


*Associations*

 Academic Staff Welfare Association
 Officer Welfare Association
 University Staff Welfare Association
 American Society of Mechanical Engineers





Spoiler: pics


































*On Pakistan Day*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*OGDCL (Oil and Gas Development Company Limited) , Islamabad , Pakistan*

Oil and Gas Development Company Limited (OGDCL), was established in 1961 to prospect, refine and sell oil and gas in Pakistan. It is based on Jinnah Avenue, Blue Area in Islamabad.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Centre Point Tower ,Karachi , Pakistan*

Centre Point Tower also known as 'Trakker Tower' is one of the tallest buildings in Pakistan situated in Karachi.

*Structural information*

The Building comprises .10 sq. ft. of commercial space standing at a height of 108 meters including the communication tower. With its high-end facilities and a total of Ground + 27 floors, the following break-up has been implemented:

The first nine floors are 'Parking Floors' which accommodate 12 cars and 2 motorcycles, maintaining a ratio of one car park per 6 sq ft. and one motorcycle per 1 sq ft. There is also designated Executive Car Parking on the ground floor for 27 cars. There is an Exclusive Parking Floor for CEOs and COOs, exclusive Parking Floor for Visitors and exclusive Parking Floor for Motorcycles. The next two floors are used for mechanical services. Offices are on 17 floors (11 th - 27th) of which there are; 11 floors of 12,100 sq. ft.(approx.), each, one floor of 11,000 sq. ft (approx.), three floors of 4,000 sq. ft. (approx.) each, two interconnected Penthouse floors with an area of 5,150 sq.ft. (approx.). A Rooftop Swimming Pool, Restaurant and Outdoor facilities are available on the 24th Floor. There are High Speed and reliable elevators ensuring constant circulation.





Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Balochistan University of Information Technology, Engineering and Management Sciences , (BUITEMS) Quetta,Pakistan*

The Balochistan University of Information Technology, Engineering and Management Sciences (BUITEMS) is located in Quetta, Balochistan, Pakistan. The government of Balochistan chartered the university on 18 July 2002.The University is intended to be a leading educator in Systems Sciences and in Management Sciences with students from across the nation and region. It offers bachelor and masters degrees in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, Business Administration and post-graduate diploma in Computer Science.

*University programs*

BUITEMS offers degree programs in Engineering, Computers, Business and Sciences.

Recognitions: HEC; PEC; National Computing Education Accreditation Council (NCEAC); JBRS (Japan Board of Robotics Study) Osaka, Japan; SEEC (Supreme Electronic Engineering Council) NY, USA.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Ocean Towers,Karachi,Pakistan*

Ocean Tower,is a building in Karachi, Pakistan. It is also known as Ocean Mall.

*History*

According to the CEO of the company, Tariq Rafi, the skyscraper was completed at an estimated cost of PKR 7 billion (USD 71.3 million).

*Structural Information*

Ocean Tower is a 393-feet high skyscraper in Karachi, making it in the country's tallest building, and is planned to house a shopping mall,a food court, corporate offices, a business club, car-parking area and 4 cinema screens. The 28-floor skyscraper passed the 381-feet tall MCB Tower as the tallest building in Pakistan. The project boasts its own 5 Megawatts powerhouse, as compared with the 2MWs and 1.2MWs-capacity powerhouses of MCB Tower and the Arif Habib Building, respectively; and does not rely on KESC for power. The tower uses state-of-the-art technology for monitoring heat and smoke. Nine passenger lifts and five cargo lifts are present.

The space in lower levels has mainly been assigned for shopping malls with offices in top levels.


*Trivia*

 Architect: Yawar Jilani and Mahboob Khan [ARCOP Associates Pvt. Ltd.]
 Construction Companies: Siddiqsons, Rafiqsons, Paragon Constructors Pvt. Ltd.
 Owner : AAA Associates.
 Broke the record of MCB Tower to become the Tallest building of Karachi
 Broke the record of MCB Tower to become the Tallest building of Pakistan
 119 metres or 393 feet of height
 Located on Khayaban-e-Roomi or Do Talwar in Clifton, Karachi opposite Emerald Tower.
 Made on an investment of Rs 7 Billion or $71 Million.
 It can withstand earthquakes up to 8.5 in magnitude.









Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Emerald Tower, Karachi, Pakistan*

At a very prestigious address &#8220;Emerald Tower&#8221; Executive Office Building is located at a prime location on 200 ft wide double Road Kh-e-Iqbal do talwar,Karachi.

 &#8226;Architects &#8211; Mr. Shamim Alam
 &#8226;HVAC Consultants M/s.SEM Engineering
 &#8226;Electrical Consultants Eleken.





Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*DHA Creek Club, Karachi , Pakistan*


Creek Club come into being in 1993. It is one of the most prestigious clubs of the Pakistan owned and run under the Pakistan Defence Officers Housing Authority Karachi. 

It is located in DHA Phase VIII Karachi. Its 25 and half acres area is spread along with the magnificent creek side. It has many indoor and outdoor sports facilities to provide relaxation to its members and it also provides excellent food with impeccable service on reasonable price.










Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Radio Channels in Pakistan*


The Pakistan Electronic Media Regulatory Authority (formerly, RAMBO - Regulatory Authority for Media and Broadcast Organizations) was formed to gradually liberate the broadcasting sector in Pakistan. PEMRA has issued a number of licenses to Cable TV operations, FM Radio stations, and Satellite TV Channels.

As per the current rules, FM broadcast licenses are awarded to parties that commit to open FM broadcasting stations in at least one rural city along with the major city of their choice.



*Islamabad (Capital)*


 Star FM Pakistan 24/7 Online Radio Pakistani Web Radio Station - 24 Hours Music.
 The FM Corner listen web fm with more exciting features
 The Twist Radio Pakistan's first High Definition radio station broadcasting online from around the world
 The Aaj Radio E-radio from Pakistan having multiple channels for listeners to be tuned into and enjoy.
 Radio Asia Live The Heart Beat of Asia, The Biggest Radio Channel of Pakistan which represent to Asian Community]
 Nine six International Radio Network
 Sunrise Radio FM 97 Islamabad
 Radio Pakistan AM580 Islamabad
 Voice of Qur'an Radio
 City FM 89 Islamabad
 Radio ONE FM91 Islamabad
 Power Radio FM 99 Islamabad
 ITP FM 92.4
 FM100 Islamabad
 FM 101 Islamabad
 HUM FM 106. Radio - Pashto
 RIPHAH FM 102.2 The Voice of "RIPHAH INTERNATIONAL UNIVERSITY"
 An all English Channel of Pakistan FM 94
 The Voice of AIOU FM 91.6 Islamabad
 The Voice of RIU FM 102.2 Islamabad
 Flar FM 99 Kasur

The Twist Radio, Pakistan's first High Definition radio station broadcasting online from around the world



*Balochistan*



 The Magic Radio FM 24/7 online radio Pakistani Internet Radio station - 24/7 Non Stop Music]
 Star FM Pakistan 24/7 Online Radio Pakistani Web Radio Station - 24 Hours Music.
 Radio Asia Live The Heart Beat of Asia, The Biggest Radio Channel of Pakistan which represent to Asian Community]
 Radio Pakistan AM750 Quetta
 Radio Pakistan AM1580 Sibi
 Radio Pakistan AM560 Khuzdar
 Radio Pakistan AM1580 Turbat
 Radio Jhalawan FM88 Khuzdar
 Radio ONE FM91 Gwadar
 FM101 Quetta
 FM101 Gwadar
 PACT Radio
 Voice Of Hearts



*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*


Star FM Pakistan 24/7 Online Radio Pakistani Web Radio Station - 24 Hours Music.
 The FM Corner listen web fm with more exciting features
 The Twist Radio Pakistan's first High Definition radio station broadcasting online from around the world
 Radio Asia Live The Heart Beat of Asia, The Biggest Radio Channel of Pakistan which represent to Asian Community]
 Smile FM 88.6 Haripur KPK, is a project of M/s Northern Communication (Pvt.) a group of professionals and pioneers in the private radio field in Pakistan
 Radio Khyber FM91 Jamrud Khyber Agency
 Radio Swat Network
 Radio Waziristan Network
 Radio Pakistan AM540 Peshawar
 Radio Pakistan AM1400 Dera Ismail Khan
 Radio Pakistan AM1600 Abbottabad
 Radio Pakistan AM1580 Chitral
 Power Radio FM99 Abbottabad
 Global FM91 Dera Ismail Khan
 FM96 Haripur
 FM101 Peshawar
 FM101 Bannu
 FM101 Kohat
 Radio Buraq FM104 Peshawar
 Radio Buraq FM105 Mardan
 Campus Radio FM107 Peshawar
 University of Peshawar Radio FM107 Peshawar
 PACT Radio
 Campus Radio Gomal University DIKhan
 FM 92.2 Pukhtunkhwa Radio Peshawar
 FM 92.6 Pukhtunkhwa Radio Mardan
 Radio Miran Shah
 Radio Razmkak
 FM 93 Radio Dilbar Charsaddah
 Voice Of Hearts Best Radio For Progressive People


*Northern areas and Azad Kashmir*


The Magic Radio Pakistan's first High Definition radio station broadcasting online from around the world
 Star FM Pakistan 24/7 Online Radio Pakistani Web Radio Station - 24 Hours Music.
 The FM Corner listen web fm with more exciting features
 The Twist Radio Pakistan's first High Definition radio station broadcasting online from around the world
 Radio Asia Live The Heart Beat of Asia, The Biggest Radio Channel of Pakistan which represent to Asian Community]
 Radio Pakistan AM1510 Gilgit (NA)
 Radio Pakistan AM1560 Skardu (NA)
 Radio Pakistan AM780 Muzaffarabad (AJK)
 Radio Pakistan AM936 Mirpur (AJK)
 Voice of Kashmir FM105.8 Rawalakot (AJK)
 Voice of Kashmir FM105.6 Dhirkot/Bagh (AJK)
 Voice of Kashmir FM105.4 Muzafarabad (AJK)
 Rose FM90 Bhimber(AJK)
 Voice Of Heart



*Punjab*



Campus Radio VOV (Voice of Varsity) FM 98.2 University of Sargodha, Sargodha.
 DIL FM NETWORK DIL FM NETWORK IN PUJNAB

Radio Kinnaird 97.6 FM (Kinnaird College for Women Lahore)
   FJWU Radio VOW (Voice of Women) FM 96.6
 Star FM Pakistan 24/7 Online Radio Pakistan Web Radio Station - 24 Hour Music.
 The Magic Radio FM 24/7 online radio Pakistani Internet Radio station - 24/7 Non Stop Music]
 Smile FM 88.6 Haripur cover KPK & Punjab, is a project of M/s Northern Communication (Pvt.) a group of professionals and pioneers in the private radio field in Pakistan
 Sunrise FM 96 Sargodha
 SOLO RADIO FM88 MULTAN
 Radio Pakistan AM1080 Lahore
 Radio Pakistan AM1260 Rawalpindi
 Radio Pakistan AM1030 Multan
 Radio Pakistan AM1320 Bahawalpur
 Radio Pakistan AM1430 Faisalabad (Lyallpur)
 City FM89 Lahore
 The Magic Radio FM 24/7 online radio Pakistani Internet Radio station - 24/7 Non Stop Music]
 FM 96
 FM 105
 FM 106
 Power FM 99
 Radio Pakistan Islamabad
 Radio Pakistan World
 Radio ONE FM91 Lahore
 Radio ONE FM91 Rawalpindi
 Radio City FM92 Kasur
 FLARE FM99 Kasur
 Sunrise Radio FM97 Islamabad
 Power Radio FM99 Vehari
 FM100 Lahore
 FM100 Rawalpindi
 FM101 Lahore
 FM101 Rawalpindi
 FM101 Faisalabad (Lyallpur)
 Aaj FM 24/7 online web radio Pakistani Internet Radio station - 24/7 Pakistan's first High Definition radio station broadcasting online from around the world
 MAST FM103 Lahore
 MAST FM103 Faisalabad (Lyallpur)
 MAST FM103 Multan
 Radio Buraq FM104 Sialkot
 Punjab University Radio FM 104.6 Lahore
 AWAZ Radio FM104 Bhalwal-Sargodha
 AWAZ Radio FM104 Rajanpur
 AWAZ Radio FM105 Gujrat
 AWAZ Radio FM105 Bahawalpur
 AWAZ Radio FM105 Jhang
 AWAZ Radio FM105 Sadiqabad
 AWAZ Radio FM106 Gujranwala
 AWAZ Radio FM106 Khanpur
 Aaj FM 24/7 online web radio Pakistani Internet Radio station - 24/7 Pakistan's first High Definition radio station broadcasting online from around the world
 AWAZ Radio FM105 Sahiwal
 AWAZ Radio FM106 Okara
 HUM FM106.2 Lahore
 Star FM102 Gujar Khan
 Hamara FM 94.6 Multan
 Sunrise Pakistan FM95 Jhelum
 Apki Awaz FM95 Toba Tek Singh
 LCWU FM 96.6
 Shalimar Radio Network FM 94.6
 Josh FM 99
 FM 94 Islamabad
 Rose FM 90 Azad Kashmir
 Mast FM 103 Lahore
 Mast FM 103 Karachi
 Mast FM 103 Faisalabad
 FM 101 Pakistan
 FM 100 Lahore
 Ewaz FM
 FM 93
 Radio Jeevay Pakistan FM98
 LUMS Radio - Gal Sunn Oye!
 Rasta FM 88.8
 City FM 89 Multan
 FM 95 Lahore - Punjab Rang
 FM 98.6 Lahore - Lahore Chamber of Commerce Radio Channel
 FM 93 Faisalabad
 HumAwaz FM Voice Of Hearts



*Sindh*



Star FM Pakistan 24/7 Online Radio Pakistani Web Radio Station - 24 Hours Music.
 Radio Pakistan AM 820 Karachi
 Radio Pakistan AM 1000 Hyderabad
 Radio Pakistan AM 1000 Larkana
 Radio Pakistan AM 920 Khairpur
 City FM 89 Karachi
 University of Karachi FM 90.6 Karachi (Campus Radio)
 Radio ONE FM 91 Karachi
 FM 91 Music Highway Tando Adam
 FM 92 Music Highway Nooriabad
 FM 92 Music Highway Khairpur
 Radio FM 93 (by Radio Pakistan)
 Planet FM 94 (by Radio Pakistan)
 Radio FM 101 (by Radio Pakistan)
 Saut ul Quran (MW-585-KHz & MW-630-KHz) (by Radio Pakistan)
 Humara FM 94.6 Karachi
 Radio Active FM 96 Karachi
 Ziauddin University FM 98.2 Karachi (Campus Radio)
 Ziauddin University FM 98.2 Karachi (Campus Radio)
 Josh FM 99 Karachi/Lahore
 FM 100 Karachi
 FM 101 Karachi (by Radio Pakistan)
 FM 101 Hyderabad
 MAST FM 103 Karachi
 HOT FM 105 Karachi
 HOT FM 105.4 Nawabshah
 HOT FM 105 Hyderabad
 HUM FM 106.2 Karachi
 HUM FM 106.2 Sukkur
 ZAB FM 106.6 Karachi
 Apna Karachi FM 107
 Samaa FM 107.4 Karachi
 IBA Campus Radio
 Flare FM 99 Kasur
 Voice Of Hearts




*Worldwide Stations (Online)*


FUNDAFM Radio is 24/7 online radio in PakistanPakistan's first ever online Radio station - 24/7 More Music Less Talk]
 FM Urdu News & Music Network Voice of Pakistan
 Star FM Pakistan 24/7 Online Radio Pakistani Web Radio Station - 24 Hours Music.
 The Magic Radio, Pakistan's first High Definition radio station broadcasting online from around the world
 Voice of Qur'an
 Urdu Radio (UK)
 PACT Radio
 Aaj FM 24/7 online web radio Pakistani Internet Radio station - 24/7 Pakistan's first High Definition radio station broadcasting online from around the world
 Radio Rhythmz Pakistan's first High Definition radio station broadcasting online from Lahore and London 24/7!
 Radio Azad - Voice of the people - To be the leading platform for South Asian news, talk, music and entertainment across the nation and around the world.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Faran Tahir (Actor)*







Faran Tahir (born February 16, 1964) is a Pakistani-American film and television actor.
Tahir has two brothers (born 1969 & 1974). His father is Naeem Tahir, Director General at the Pakistan National Council of the Arts.


*Early life*

Tahir was born into a Muslim family in Los Angeles, California, where his Pakistani parents had been studying acting and directing at the University of California, Los Angeles (UCLA). Growing up in Pakistan, Tahir returned to Los Angeles in 1980.


*Career*

In 1985, he appeared as Bolshintsov in U.C. Berkeley's production of A Month in the Country. He graduated from the University of California, Berkeley, with a BA in Theatre before acquiring a graduate degree from the American Repertory Theater's (A.R.T.) Institute for Advanced Theater Training at Harvard University.

He made his film debut playing Nathoo in the Disney's 1994 live-action version of Rudyard Kipling's The Jungle Book. He has since appeared in such films as Picture Perfect (1997), Anywhere But Here (1999) and Charlie Wilson's War (2007). He also played the male lead in the 1999 independent film ABCD. In 2008, Tahir played the role of the villain Raza in the Marvel Comics-based Iron Man. He played Starfleet Captain Richard Robau in the 2009 film Star Trek. In 2013, Tahir played President Patel in the science-fiction film Elysium.

Tahir has guest starred on many television series, including Alias, The Practice, Family Law, The Agency, NYPD Blue, Lost, 7th Heaven, The West Wing, Walker, Texas Ranger, The D.A., 24, Monk, Justice, Cold Case, Chuck and Warehouse 13. He also co-starred with Robert Beltran and Chase Masterson in the 2005 Sci-Fi Channel original movie Manticore. He also starred in the medical drama series Grey's Anatomy as Isaac and appeared on the CW series Supernatural as the Egyptian god Osiris in the seventh season's episode "Defending Your Life". 

Tahir will star in the upcoming ghost horror film Jinn. 
His most recent TV role was that of Frank, Cliff Barnes' right hand man in the reboot of Dallas .

He appeared in JAG in the episodes "Ice Queen" and "Meltdown" which served as the two pilot episodes for the series NCIS. Seven years later, Tahir appeared in the spin-off NCIS: Los Angeles.




Spoiler: pics


















































































*Faran with Wife and Kids*






















*Filmography (Incomplete List)*


*Escape Plan (2013)*






*Elysium (2013)* 







*Jinn: The Movie (2014)*







*IronMan (2008)*







*Star Trek (2009)*







*Ashes (2010)*







*Television (Incomplete List)*



*Supernatural*







*Warehouse 13*







*24*







*JAG*







*Dallas*







*NCIS: Los Angeles*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Masjid-e-Safina,Karachi,Pakistan*


Masjid-e-Safina, Locally Known As Boat Shaped Masjid WELL KNOWN AS (KASHTI WALI MASJID) (In Urdu language), Located In Karachi, Pakistan.









Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Lahore Fort,Lahore,Pakistan*



The Lahore Fort, locally referred to as Shahi Qila is citadel of the city of Lahore, Punjab, Pakistan. It is located in the northwestern corner of the Walled City of Lahore. The trapezoidal composition is spread over 20 hectares.

Origins of the fort go as far back as antiquity, however, the existing base structure was built during the reign of Mughal Emperor Akbar between 1556&#8211;1605 and was regularly upgraded by subsequent Mughal, Sikh and British rulers.It has two gates one is known as Alamgiri Gate build by Emperor Aurangzeb which opens towards Badshahi Mosque and other older one known as Maseeti (Punjabi language word means of Masjid) or Masjidi Gate which opens towards Masti Gate Area of Walled City and was built by Emperor Akbar. Currently Alamgiri Gate is used as the principal entrance while Masti Gate is permanently closed .The fort manifests the rich traditions of Mughal architecture. Some of the famous sites inside the fort include: Sheesh Mahal, Alamgiri Gate, Naulakha pavilion, and Moti Masjid. In 1981, the fort was inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site along with the Shalimar Gardens.



*Origins*


The origins of Lahore Fort are obscure and are traditionally based on various myths. However, during the excavation carried out in 1959 by the Department of Archaeology, in front of Diwan-e-Aam, a gold coin of Mahmood of Ghazni dated AH 416 (1025 AD) was found at a depth of 7.62 metres from the level of the lawns. Cultural layers continued to a further depth of 5 metres, giving strong indications that people had lived here long before the conquest of Lahore by Mahmood in 1021 AD. Further mention of the fort is traceable to Shahab-Ud-Din Muhammad Ghuri's successive invasions of Lahore from 1180 to 1186 AD.

In 1758, the fort was captured by the Maratha forces under Raghunathrao.

Then the Sikh Dynasty (1716&#8211;1810), one of the 12 Sikh Kingdoms (Misl) of Punjab ruled Lahore City from 1760s until 1799 and expanded the City of Lahore. When Ranjit Singh, another Sikh chief from the Gujranwala area took Lahore from the Misl the Lahore Fort fell to Ranjit Singh and in 1801 he was crowned as the emperor of all of the Punjab.

Lahore Fort and the city from (1799&#8211;1849) remained under the control of Maharaja Ranjit Singh, and his sons, grandsons and wives, until the fall of the last Sikh empire or the Lahore Darbar in 1849.



*Timeline*


It cannot be said with certainty when the Lahore Fort was originally constructed or by whom, since this information is lost to history, possibly forever. However, evidence found in archaeological digs gives strong indications that it was built long before 1025 AD.
 1241 AD - Destroyed by Mongols.
 1267 AD - Rebuilt by Anushay Mirza Ghiyas ud din Balban.
 1398 AD - Destroyed again, by Amir Tamir's army.
 1421 AD - Rebuilt in mud by Sultan Mubark Shah Syed.
 1432 AD - The fort is occupied by Shaikh Ali of Kabul who makes repairs to the damages inflicted on it by Shaikha Khokhar.
 1566 AD - Rebuilt by Mughal emperor Akbar, in solid brick masonry on its earlier foundations. Also perhaps, its area was extended towards the river Ravi, which then and until about 1849 AD, flowed along its fortification on the north. Akbar also built Doulat Khana-e-Khas-o-Am, the famous Jharoka-e-Darshan (Balcony for Royal Appearance), Masjidi Gate etc.
 1618 AD - Jehangir adds Doulat Khana-e-Jehangir
 1631 AD - Shahjahan builds Shish Mahal (Mirror Palace).
 1633 AD - Shahjahan builds Khawabgah (a dream place or sleeping area), Hamam (bath ), Khilwat Khana (retiring room), and Moti Masjid (Pearl Mosque).
 1645 AD - Shahjahan builds Diwan-e-Khas (Hall of Special Audience).
 1674 AD - Aurangzeb adds the massively fluted Alamgiri Gate


*Structure*


The strategic location of Lahore city between the Mughal territories and the strongholds of Kabul, Multan, and Kashmir required the dismantling of the old mud-fort and fortification with solid brick masonry. The structure is dominated by Persian gardens influence that deepened with the successive refurbishments by subsequent emperors.The fort is clearly divided into two sections: first the administrative section, which is well connected with main entrances, and comprises larger garden areas and Diwan-e-khas for royal audiences. The second - a private and concealed residential section - is divided into courts in the northern part, accessible through 'elephant gate'. It also contains Shish Mahal (Hall of Mirrors of Mirror Palace), and spacious bedrooms and smaller gardens. On the outside, the walls are decorated with blue Persian kashi tiles. The original entrance faces the Maryam Zamani Mosque, whereas the larger Alamgiri Gate opens to the Hazuri Bagh through to the majestic Badshahi Mosque.





Spoiler: pics































































































*A replica of the Lahore Fort in Shanghai, China*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Lansdowne Bridge,Rohri,Pakistan*


The Lansdowne Bridge Rohri is a former railway bridge over the Indus River in Pakistan.

A marvel of 19th-century engineering, the 'longest 'rigid' girder bridge in the world' at that time, it was begun in 1887. It was designed by Sir Alexander Meadows Rendel; the girder work, weighing a massive 3,300 tons, was manufactured in London by the firm of Westwood, Baillie and erected by F.E. Robertson, and Hecquet.

The Indus Valley State Railway had reached Sukkur in 1879 and the steam ferry that transported eight wagons at a time across the Indus between Rohri and Sukkur was found to be cumbersome and time consuming. The ferry link became redundant when Lord Reay, Governor of Bombay, deputizing for Lord Lansdowne the viceroy, inaugurated the Bridge on March 25, 1889.


As summer comes early to Sukkur and the heavy European-style uniforms of the time would have been uncomfortable, the opening ceremony took place early in the morning. At the ceremony, Lord Reay unlocked a highly ornamental padlock (designed by J.L. Kipling, CIE, Principal of the Mayo School of Art in Lahore and father of Joseph Rudyard, the famous poet and author) which held shut the cumbersome iron gates guarding entry to the bridge. The gathered dignitaries then walked across the bridge and adjourned to breakfast followed by toasts under a shaman (Berridge 1967:128). The bridge provided the railway link between Lahore, in the heart of the granary of British India, and the port of Karachi on the Arabian Sea.

When the great steel Ayub arch was constructed (19601962), railway traffic was shifted there. About a hundred feet apart, the two bridges seem like one from a distance. The Ayub arch became the world's third longest railway arch span and the first bridge in the world to have "the railway desk slung on coiled wire rope suspenders." The consulting engineer was David B. Steinman of New York, proponent of 'vocational aesthetics'. It cost about two crore rupees and the foundation stone was laid on December 9, 1960. It was opened by President Muhammad Ayub Khan on May 6, 1962.

It is one of it's own kind and gives a glimpse of Sydney Harbor bridge.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Malam Jabba,Swat Valley,Pakistan*


Malam Jabba is a Hill Station in the Karakoram mountain range nearly 40 km from Saidu Sharif in Swat Valley, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. It is 314 km from Islamabad and 51 km from Saidu Sharif Airport.

Malam Jabba is home to the ski resort in Pakistan. The area also contains two Buddhist stupas and six monasteries that are scattered around the resort. The presence of the monuments at such a height indicates that the area has been inhabited for over 2000 years.

Two trekking trails are located near the Malam Jabba resort. The first passes through the Ghorband Valley and Shangla Top and starts about 18 km from the resort. The other trail passes through the Sabonev Valley and is about 17 km from the resort.


*Malam Jabba Ski Resort*


The Malam Jabba Ski Resort, owned by the Pakistani Tourism Development Corporation, had a ski slope of about 800 m with the highest point of the slope 2804 m (9200 ft) above sea level. Malam Jabba Ski Resort was the joint effort of the Pakistan government with its Austrian counterpart. The resort is equipped with modern facilities including roller/ice-skating rinks, chair lifts, skiing platforms, telephones and snow clearing equipment.









Spoiler: pics

















































*New Resort*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Gwadar- The Port City ,Pakistan*


Gwadar Port is a warm-water, deep-sea port situated on the Arabian Sea at Gwadar in Balochistan province of Pakistan.

Gwadar is famous for 3-things: fishing village, 5-star hotel on the hammerhead, and the famous Gwadar port, which was opened in 2007 by General Pervez Musharraf. 






Spoiler: pics



*Gwadar Hammerhead*





























































*Pearl Continental Hotel*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Daman-e-Koh,Islamabad,Pakistan*


Daman-e-Koh is a viewing point and hill top garden north of Islamabad and located in the middle of the Margalla Hills. Its name is a conjunction of Urdu & Persian words: Daman, which means center and Koh, which means hill. Daman-e-Koh therefore meaning center of the hill.

It is about 2400ft from sea level and almost 500ft from the city of Islamabad. It is a popular destination for the residents as well as the visitors to the capital.

Daman-e-Koh is a midpoint for tourists on their way to the higher view point Pir Sohawa which is located at the top of Margalla Hills at an elevation of about 3600ft. There is a chairlift  system from Daman-e-Koh to Pir Sohawa.

Monkeys are a common sight during winter. Cheetahs are frequently reported to descend from higher hills of Murree during snowfall.


*Panoramic view of Islamabad*


The Southern spot is the main attraction as it provides a panoramic view of Islamabad. The visitors experience a unique view of Faisal Mosque, the newly constructed Seventh Avenue (Islamabad) and Rawal Lake.

Telescopes are installed for keen observers. There is also a large sign installed showing an original map of Islamabad.


*Redevelopment*


In 2007, Capital Development Authority, under the leadership of Kamran Lashari further developed the viewpoint by upgrading the restaurant, widening the car-parking and providing other necessary facilities including electric-powered cars to facilitate access for tourists between northern and southern spots.










Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Adnan Siddiqui (Actor)*






Adnan Siddiqui (Born: October 23, 1969, Karachi) is a Pakistani model ,actor and director who has appeared in many National and International commercials and drama serials, including Uroosa, Pal Do Pal, Meri Adhoori Mohabbat, Meri Zaat Zara-e-Benishan, Doraha, Hawa Rait Aur Aangan, Choti Si Kahani, Vasl and Parsa. 

Siddiqui first started his career in the 1990s; he became notable for being cast in the popular drama Uroosa and one of the famous International travel reality shows of the time Gulls & Guys. In 2002, he was nominated for Best Actor (TV) in the Lux Style Awards. 

He also played a role alongside Angelina Jolie in the 2007 film A Mighty Heart. In 2010, Siddique won Best Supporting Actor Award for Ishq Junoon Deewangi on Pakistan Media Award. He won Asian Best Male Model Award in Hongkong fashion show 2002 . He also won Asian Academy Award for the short film "Red Indians and the Samurai".


*Television Serials (Incomplete List)*


 Uroosa
 Pal Do Pal
 Colony 52
 Choti Si Kahani
 Aania
 Hawa, Rait aur Aangan
 Umrao Jaan Ada
 Kaisa Yeh Junoon
 Diya Jale
 Zaib Un Nisa
 Meri Jaan
 Meri Adhoori Mohabbat
 Shiddat
 Kabhi Kabhi Pyaar Main
 Mohabbat Rooth Jaye Toh
 Doraha
 Mehndi
 Meri Zaat Zara-e-Benishan
 Mohabbat Jaye Bhar Mein
 Vasl
 Humnasheen
 Jal Pari
 Maat
 Pat Jahr Ke Bad
 Darmiyan
 Mere Humdum Mere Dost


*Filmography (Incomplete List)*


Josh
The Mighty Heart
Red Indians and the Samurai (Short)





Spoiler: pics























































*With Wife and Kids*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Church of the Holy Name, Bannu, Pakistan*

This Newly Constructed Church of the Holy Name located in Bannu,Kpk ,Pakistan. All the year and During Christmas season, Services were held in the church of Bannu, Carol singing and other Christmas activities were also organized by the Bannu parish. The Pennell Memorial Hospital and Pennell School, Bannu organized special Christmas programmes in their respective premises, as well.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Karakoram Highway,(The Eighth Wonder of the World). Gilgit&#8211;Baltistan, Pakistan*


The Karakoram Highway (KKH) is the highest paved international road in the world. It connects China and Pakistan across the Karakoram mountain range, through the Khunjerab Pass, at an elevation of 4,693 metres (15,397 ft) as confirmed by SRTM and multiple GPS readings. It connects China's Xinjiang region with Pakistan's Gilgit&#8211;Baltistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa regions and serves as a popular tourist attraction. Due to its high elevation and the difficult conditions in which it was constructed, it is referred to as the "Eighth Wonder of the World."
The Karakoram Highway is known informally as the KKH and &#8212; within Pakistan &#8212; officially as the N-35; within China, officially as China National Highway 314 (G314).








Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Churna Island,Karachi,Pakistan*


Churna Island is a small uninhabited Pakistani island located near Karachi in the Arabian Sea, about 9 km (5.6 mi) west of the mouth of the Hub river, at the boundary between the provinces of Balochistan and Sindh. Churna is approximately 1.2 km (0.75 mi) long and 0.5 km (0.31 mi) wide. 

Marine life around Churna includes poisonous sea snakes, barracuda, narrow-barred Spanish mackerel, cobia, Dorado, Tuna, angel fish, sea urchin, sea fan, oyster, ray fish and rare green turtle. Pakistan Game Fishing Association (PGFA) holds national angling competitions near Churna. It is the presence of coral reefs around this island that attracts the number of big game fish around it.

The area surrounding Churna is popular for scuba diving because of the presence of widely varied marine life and different kinds of coral reef. Some claim that there are more than 60 types of corals found near Churna waters and many new corals started to flourish after the 2005 Indian Ocean tsunami.








Spoiler: pics







































































































































































































































Contd .....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

Cont ....








Spoiler: pics















































































































































































































End ....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Shangrila Lake,Skardu,Pakistan*


Shangrila Lake or Blue Heart Kachura lake is a part of the Shangrila resort located at a drive of about 20 minutes from Skardu (nearly 2,500 m or 8,200 feet) town.

The idyllic place was called Shangri-la, a Tibetan word meaning "Heaven on earth".

It is a popular tourist destination, and has a unique restaurant that is built on the fuselage of an aircraft that had crashed nearby.

Shangrila was established in 1983 with the opening of the first Resort Hotel in Skardu, Baltistan. Shangrila Resort Hotel was founded by the late Brig.(Retd) Muhammad Aslam Khan, the first commander of the Northern Scouts of the Pakistan Army.

Shangrila was named after a book titled "Lost Horizon" by James Hilton. In the novel, the author narrates a tale in which an aeroplane crash landed near a riverbed, in the early 1920s. The surviving passengers came across some Buddhist monks from a nearby temple and sought their help. They were taken to a beautiful lamasery filled with a variety of fruits and flowers. The monks looked quite young, although they claimed to be hundreds of years old. 









Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Gawalmandi Food Street,Lahore,Pakistan*


Food Street in Gawalmandi, Lahore is a centre of traditional Pakistani food. The site is surrounded by centuries-old buildings and places like landa bazaar, Mayo Hospital and Baansan-wala Bazaar. The food street is open to traffic in the morning but as the sun sets, the street is closed to motorized vehicles. Hungry visitors arrive and stay till very late at night, enjoying some of the best local food available in Lahore. It is one of the unique tourist attractions in Lahore. It is open 24/7, except during Ramadan where food is not served during the day time. Food can be ordered from any shop while sitting at one place.

The traditional Kashmiri-Persian architecture can still be seen, used extensively in buildings surrounding that place, as seen in the pictures below.


Some of the available dishes are:
Hareesa
Chicken tikka
Chicken Karahi
Daal Chawal
Biryani
Phajje ke Paye
Haleem
Seekh kabab
Peshawari Chappal Kabab
Taka Tuk
Chargha
Fried fish
Halwa Poori
Falooda
Qawah
Kashmiri Subz Chai (Green Tea)
Lassi
Nihari
Samosa
Katlama
Baraf ka Gola
Murgh Chanay
Sardar ki machli
Kheer
Fruit Chaat
Dahi Bhalley
Paan









Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Hindu Gymkhana,(NAPA),Karachi,Pakistan*


The Hindu Gymkhana was the first public building in Karachi to boldly adopt the Mughal-Revival style. The building established in 1925, Its located at Sarwar Shaheed Road in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan.
The Hindu Gymkhana was a club for the Hindu upper classes, who formed a strong commercial elite in Karachi in the years before Independence in 1947. The Hindu community and Seth Ramgopal Gourdhanandh Mohatta contributed money for its construction.


*Building structure*


The building is designed by Muslim architect Agha Ahmed Hussain. The plan and massing was based on the tomb of Itamad-ud-Daulah (1628) in Agra. The building is small in size and consists primarily of a hall and some smaller rooms used for administrative purposes. Stone for the 2-foot-thick (0.61 m) walls was acquired in Bijapur. The roof line is defined by delicate massing of cupolas and balustrades directly influenced by Akbar's Fatehpur Sikri. The octagonal corner towers framing the projecting central jharoka are capped with chattris. Smaller chattris highlight the corners of the projecting porch that carry the drooping bangladar roof used in Emperor Akbar's period. The projecting chajjas are supported by ornamental brackets. The cupolas of the chattris are reinforced concrete and the walls are dressed in Gizri stone. Some of the carved elements are of Jodhpur stone.

The building's condition has deteriorated over the years, and it was going to be demolished in 1984. This was prevented by an intervention by the Heritage Foundation of Pakistan. Hindu Gymkhana now houses the National Academy of Performing Arts (NAPA).



Spoiler: pics



*After Construction/Renovation*




















































*Before Construction/Renovation*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Clock Tower,Sialkot,Pakistan*


he Sialkot Clock Tower is situated in Saddar Bazar, Sialkot, Pakistan. It acts like a giant pin, holding the crazy and bustling streets of the main city and the well--planned, relatively tranquil portions of the cantonment area together. Standing tall for more than a century, the tower would have been witness to many a time of upheaval and change. Sheikh Ghulam Qadir and Seth Rai Bahadur laid its foundation stone . In the company of its four clock faces that still keep track of the passing minutes. It has been renovated many a times but the original structure is not changed.





Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Shandur Top(The highest polo ground in the world),Chitral-Gilgit,Pakistan*


Shandur Top (el. 12,200 feet (3,700 m)) located in District Chitral, KPK Pakistan. Shandur-Top in Shandur is often called the 'Roof of the World'. The top is flat, a plateau and can be crossed between late April and early November. The grade is very gradual, and the area is crossed by small streams of trout. Grazing in summer is plentiful.
Every year there is a polo match played on Shandur Top between the home teams of Chitral and guest teams from Gilgit.
Shandur Pass is one of the major mountain passes between Chitral and Gilgit-Baltistan
The people who live on both sides of Shandur Top speak the Khowar language.


*Shandur Polo Festival*


Shandur invites visitors to experience a traditional polo tournament which since 1936 has been held annually[1] in the first week of July between the local teams of Gilgit-Baltistan and Chitral. The tournament is held on Shandur Top, the highest polo ground in the world at 3,700 meters (the pass itself is at 3,800 meters). The festival also includes Folk music, dancing and a camping village is set up. The polo tournament is featured in the first episode of Himalaya with Michael Palin.












Spoiler: pics










































































*Robert De Niro in Chitral Wearing a Chitrali Cap*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Clock Tower, Faisalabad , Pakistan*


The Faisalabad Clock Tower is a clock tower in Faisalabad, Punjab, Pakistan, and is one of the oldest monuments still standing in its original state from the period of the British Raj. It was built by the British, when they ruled much of the South Asia during the nineteenth century.
The foundation of majestic Clock Tower was laid on 14 November 1903 by the British lieutenant governor of Punjab Sir Charles Riwaz and the biggest local landlord belonging to the Mian Family of Abdullahpur. The fund was collected at a rate of Rs. 18 per square of land. The fund thus raised was handed over to the Municipal Committee which undertook to complete the project.

It is located in the older part of the city. The clock is placed at the center of the eight markets that from a bird's-eye view look like the Union Jack flag of the United Kingdom. This special layout still exists today and can be viewed using the latest software from Google Maps.
During festivals of Eid and Independence Day the mayor (nazim) of Faisalabad delivers a speech at this site and hangs the flag at full mast.





Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*University of Lahore,Pakistan*


The University of Lahore (or UOL) was founded in 1999, by Mr M.A Raoof, under the auspices of the Ibadat Education Trust. UOL was granted degree awarding status in 2002. It is one of the private sector Universities of Pakistan with diverse disciplines ranging from Medicine and Engineering to the Arts and Social Sciences. It is accredited by the Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC), Pakistan Bar Council, Pakistan Medical and Dental Council and Pharmacy Council of Pakistan.


*Introduction*

The University of Lahore (UOL) has three campuses in Lahore, two campuses in Islamabad, one campus in Sargodha and Gujrat. The two campuses have a total constructed area of 650,000 sq. ft.

The university has a central library at Raiwind Road and libraries for the Lahore Business School and the Faculty of Medicine at the Defence Road Campus. All undergraduate programs run at the UOL, are recognized by the Higher Education Commission (HEC), the government regulatory body, in Pakistan. The university also has courses accredited by the Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC), Pharmacy Council of Pakistan, Pakistan Bar Council and Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC) respectively.
The university has also achieved the highest ranking ('w' ranking) with the Higher Education Commission (HEC) of Pakistan. The university is ranked among the top 500 universities of the world (QS 2005, 2006, 2007 & 2008),[2] top 600 universities of the world (QS 2009, 2010, 2011)[3] and Asian top 300 universities (QS 2012).


*International collaborations*

The University of Lahore has partnerships with these universities: Cambridge University and Imperial College London in the UK, Wayne State University and Western Michigan University in the USA, Yeditepe University Istanbul in Turkey, Sargodha University Pakistan, National Center for Physics, Quaid-e-Azam University, Institute of Advance Dental Science & Research (IADSR) and Lahore College for Women University in Pakistan, Sudan University of Science And Technology Khartoum and National Rabat University Khartoum in Sudan, Mahasarakham University in Thailand and Eastern Mediterranean University Northern Cyprus.


*International students*

The university welcomes international students from other countries for whom seats are allocated in various programs of studies. In the recent years it has attracted students from Canada, Turkey, Palestine, Oman, United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Uganda, Sudan, and have a Latin American branch in Peru and Bolivia.

The UOL hostels are for only girls. Separate hostels for boys have a with limited capacity are also provided outside the university. Separate hostels exist for foreigners.





Spoiler: pics














































































































































































































































Cont ...


----------



## keyboardwarrior

Contd ...




Spoiler: pics


































*Arm Wrestling* Lol .... 






















































End ....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Saidpur, Islamabad , Pakistan*

Saidpur is a Mughal-era village on the slopes of the Margalla Hills and located off the Hill Road to the east of Daman-e-Koh in Islamabad. The village has the footprints of various civilizations, including Gandhara, Greek, Buddhist, Mughal, Ashoka and the colonial periods, and now serving as a popular recreational spot for both local and foreign visitors.

*History*

Saidpur is named after Sultan Said Khan, son of Sultan Sarang Khan, the Gakhar chief of the Pothohar region (who ruled from Attock to Jehlum) during the reign of the Mughal Emperor Babur.

Said Khan gifted Saidpur village to his daughter who was married to Mughal emperor Jahangir son of Mughal emperor Akbar. Jahangir's memoir, Tuzk-e-Jahangiri mentions him residing at a place &#8220;beyond Rawalpindi&#8221;, on his way to Kabul, which is believed to be Saidpur.

Saidpur was considered a garden resort and a perpetual spring provided water for drinking and for watering gardens around during the Mughal period.

The village was converted into a place of Hindu worship by a Hindu commander, Raja Man Singh. He constructed a number of small ponds: Rama kunda, Sita kunda, Lakshaman kunda, and Hanuman kunda. The region is home to many Hindu temples that have been preserved; showing the history of Hindu civilisation and architecture in the region.


*Remodelling of Saidpur*

In 2006, the Capital Development Authority, under the leadership of Mr. Kamran Lashari, initiated the project of remodelling the Saidpur village aimed at providing the visitors with the glimpses of multi-cultural heritage flourishing under the Margalla Hills.

The government of France provided technical assistance in remodelling and a leading French architect Max Boisrobert visited the site on the invitation of Ambassador of France Mr Regis de Belenet who assured full cooperation of his country in establishing the recreational spot. Max suggested many ideas and techniques to preserve the natural impact of the village during its remodelling.

The initial cost of the project was estimated to be around 400 million rupees


*Tourist attraction*

In 2008, the Capital Development Authority completed the remodelling of Saidpur into a tourist attraction by giving it the look and feel of a quaint village. The key changes that have come about include the re-doing of a temple, the cleaning up of a stream running through the village and giving the mud houses a facelift. The village reflects the traditional ambience; the temple, the stones used on the walls, the stacks of hay, the horse-drawn carts and everything else depicts the history of Pothohar region.

Preserved old school building
Restaurants & Cafe's
Nomad Art Gallery
Preserved old Sufi tomb
Preserved Hindu temple & Gurdwara









Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Supreme Court of Pakistan*

The Supreme Court Building is the official and principle workplace of the Supreme Court of Pakistan, located in 44000 Constitution Avenue Islamabad, Pakistan. Completed in 1960s, it is situated on the Constitution Avenue and is flanked by the Prime Minister's Secretariat to the south and President's House and the Parliament Building to the north.

Designed by a reputed and famous Japanese architect, Kenz&#333; Tange, under the consultation of the EPA, the complex was engineered and built by the CDA Engineering and Siemens Engineering.


Architectural style- Neoclassical, Modernist
Construction started- 1960s
Completed- 1965
Cost- &#8360;. 1.70 million
Architect- Kenz&#333; Tange
Engineer:	
CDA Engineering
Pakistan EPA
Siemens Engineering.









Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Abdul Khaliq (Athlete: Titled as ; The Fastest Man Of Asia & The Flying Bird Of Asia)*

Abdul Khaliq was born on November 29, 1933 in a small village "Jand, Chakwal" in district Chakwal Punjab (Pakistan). He was a Pakistani sprinter who won 34 International Gold Medals, 15 International Silver Medals & 12 International Bronze Medals for Pakistan, He competed in 100m, 200m and 4 x 100 metres relay. He participated in the 1956 Melbourne Olympics and 1960 Rome Olympics and also in 1954 Asian Games & 1958 Asian Games . He died on March 10, 1988 in Rawalpindi.


During 1954 Asian Games Abdul Khaliq set a new record of 10.6 seconds in a 100 meters race by beating the previous record of 10.8 seconds held by Lavy Pinto of India.Abdul Khaliq was dubbed as Fastest Man of Asia.Then Indian Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru who was the chief guest dubbed him as "The Flying Bird of Asia". Abdul Khaliq was 21 years old when he was dubbed as "The Fastest Man of Asia & The Flying Bird of Asia" Abdul Khaliq was also the 1st man of Asian games who was dubbed with the title of "Fastest Man of Asia."


*International career*

*International Medals*

*Discipline*|Gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|Silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|Bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|*Total*
*Athletics(sport)*| *34*| *15*| *12*| *61*



*Represented  Pakistan*
(International Medals)

Year|Venue|Country|Competitions|Event|Medal|Time

1962|Ipoh|Malaysia|International Meet|200m|Bronze|22.1sec
1962|Ipoh|Malaysia|International Meet|100m|Silver
1962|Holand|Holand|World Military Games|100m|Bronze
1960|Cario|Egypt|Egypt International Games|200m|Gold
1960|Cario|Egypt|Egypt International Games|100m|Gold
1960|Medawala|England|International Games|200m|Gold
1960|Lahore|Pakistan|First youth Festival and Trianguler International Meet|4*100m|Gold|41.5sec
1960|Lahore|Pakistan|First youth Festival and Trianguler International Meet|200m|Bronze
1960|Lahore|Pakistan|First youth Festival and Trianguler International Meet|100m|Gold|10.4sec
1959|Maimoe|Sweden|International Meet|100m|Bronze	
1959|Cardif|Wales|International Dual Meet|220y|Bronze	
1959|Cardif|Wales|International Dual Meet|100y|Bronze|10sec
1959|Dublin|Ireland|International Track and Field Meet|220y|Gold|22.2sec
1959|Edinburgh|Highland|Highland Games|100m|Silver
1959|Gothenburgh	|Sweden|International Meet|100m|Silver|21.8sec
1959|Boras|Sweden|International Meet|200m|Gold	
1959|Stockholm|Sweden|International Meet|200m|Bronze|21.6sec
1959|Stockholm|Sweden|International Meet|100m|Silver	|10.7sec
1959|Gavel|Sweden|International Meet|200m|Silver|21.9sec
1959	|Malmo	|Sweden	|International Meet	|200m	|Silver	
1959	|Malmo	|Sweden	|International Meet	|100m	|Silver
1959	|Glasgow	|England	|International Meet	|120y	|Gold	|11.6sec
1959	|Cardif	|Wales	|Wales International	|200m	|Gold	
1959	|Cardif	|Wales	|Wales International	|100m	|Gold
1959	|Delin |Irish	|Irish International Meet	|200m	|Gold	
1959	|Delin	|Irish 	|Irish International Meet	|100m	|Gold
1959	|Bright Hill	|England	|International Meet England	|100y	|Gold	
1959	|Bradford	|England	|International Meet England	|220y	|Silver
1959	|Bradford	|England	|International Meet England	|100y	|Gold |10.1sec
1958	|Edinburgh	|Scotland	|Dual Empire Games	|100y	|Bronze	|9.9sec
1958	|Tokyo	|Japan	|3rd Asian Games	|4*100m	|Bronze	|41.5
1958	|Tokyo	|Japan	|3rd Asian Games	|200m	|Silver	|21.7sec
1958	|Tokyo	|Japan	|3rd Asian Games	|100m	|Gold	|10.9sec
1958	|Hong Kong	|China	|International Meet	|100m	|Gold	
1958	|Tokyo	|Japan	|Japan International	|100m	|Silver	
1957	|Edinburgh|	Scotland	|Highland Games	|100y	|Gold	|9.9sec
1957	|Athen	|Greece	|World Military Meet Athens	|100m	|Silver	
1957	|Tehran	|Iran	|Pak Iran Compititions	|4*100m	|Gold	|40.8sec
1957	|Tehran	|Iran	|Pak Iran Compititions	|200m	|Gold	|22sec
1957	|Tehran	|Iran	|Pak Iran Compititions	|100m	|Gold	|10.8sec
1957	|Dublin	|England	|Irish International Meet	|100y	|Gold	
1957	|Manchester	|England	|Open Meet	|100y	|Gold
1957	|Manchester	|England	|International Compititions	|100y	|Gold|	9.6sec
1957	|Glasgow	|England	|Rangers Meet	|220y	|Gold|	21.8sec
1957	|Glasgow	|England	|Rangers Meet	|120y	|Gold|	11.6sec
1957	|White City	|England	|London vs New York	|100m	|Gold|	10.6sec
1957	|White City	|England	|London vs New York	|100y	|Gold	
1956	|England	|England	|Victorian Open Compititions	|100m	|Gold	
1956	|Bandigo	|Australia	|International Meet Australia	|100m	|Bronze
1956	|Kelang	|Australia	|International Meet Australia	|200m	|Silver	
1956	|Edenburgh	|Highland	|Highland Games	|100y	|Gold
1956	|London	|England	|England National Compititions	|100m	|Silver
1956	|Berlin	|Germany	|International Military Track and Field Championship	|200m	|Bronze	|21.4/10sec
1956	|Berlin	|Germany	|International Military Track and Field Championship	|100m	|Bronze	|10.4sec
1954	|Delhi	|India	|Pakistan vs India	|4*100m	|Silver	
1954	|Delhi	|India	|Pakistan vs India	|200m	|Gold	|21.4sec(New Asian Record)(New Pakistan Record)
1954	|Delhi	|India	|Pakistan vs India	|100m	|Gold	|10.4sec(New Asian Record)(New Pakistan Record)
1954	|Madawala	|England	|Triangular Meet	|100m	|Gold	
1954	|Manila	|Philippines	|2nd Asian Games	|4*100m	|Silver	|41.5 sec
1954	|Manila	|Philippines	|2nd Asian Games	|100m	|Gold	|10.6sec(New Asian Record)
1956	|England	|England	|Athletics T-P	|100y |Gold	|10.1sec


*Presidential Award*

Pride of Performance, is one of the highest civil awards conferred by the Government of Pakistan on Pakistani civilians in recognition of distinguished merit in the fields of Literature, Arts, Sports, Medicines, and Science.

Abdul Khaliq was allotted with Presidential Award Pride of Performance in 1958 given by President Ayub Khan for his achievements.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Surgical Instruments Industry,Sialkot ,Pakistan (One of The Leading Surgical Instruments Manufacturing Industry in The World)*


Surgical industry in Sialkot is playing a vital role in boosting the economy of Pakistan. This is the main centre for manufacturing surgical instruments. It is enjoying a comfortable position in exporting to more than 140 countries because of its quality products and low price when compared with other surgical instrument exporting countries.The surgical industry originated in 1940 in Sialkot. 

Today the surgical industry in Pakistan has transformed from the obsolete technological base to a highly sophisticated level. It has gone a long way from the mending ordinary scalpels and scissors to the manufacturing of complex surgical instruments.

There are about 150,000 to 200,000 workers engaged in the large, medium and small industries of surgical instruments. Most of the labourers are on contract rather than full time basis. About 450,000 to 550, 000 direct and indirect workers are involved in the surgical sector. Its contribution to Pakistan's GDP stands at $3.5 billion.

Surgical Industry of Pakistan is consists of over 3,200 small, medium and large sized manufacturing units. The industry provides jobs to almost 150,000 semi-skilled and skilled workers. The productions of surgical industry could be divided into two categories that are: Disposable Surgical Instruments and Reusable Surgical Instruments. USA is the big buyer of the Disposable Instruments while Reusable Instruments are mostly exported to European countries.

During the time of independence seventeen surgical units were producing $368,000 worth of exports surgical instruments. During 1960s the various fiscal and credit incentives to the surgical sector led to an impressive export growth of surgical instruments. The total export of surgical instruments in 1999-2000 was $125 million which rose to $157 million in 2003-04, showing a meager increase of $6 million per annum.

Surgical instruments exports increased to $225 million in 2007-08, a phenomenal increase of about 18 per cent, as compared with the year 2006-07 when they totaled $191 million. During the period from 2000-01 to 2007-08 the surgical instrument growth recorded by 9 per cent per annum. Currently Sialkot is producing 2,000 various surgical instruments for worldwide exports.

At present more than 95 per cent of the surgical instruments manufactured in Sialkot are exported to other countries. The export wise of surgical instrument such as surgical scissors, forceps, scalpel and bone ringers comes to around 97 per cent.
Dental instruments such as tool extraction forceps, impressive trays, carvers, etc share is around 2 per cent. Only 1 per cent of other items such as stethoscopes and sphygmomanometers are being exported from Pakistan.

Pakistan's total export share percentages with other countries were as follows: USA (28.8 per cent), Germany (13.7), UK (9.1%), Italy (5.3%), UAE (4.7%), France (4.1%), Japan (2.2 %) and rest of the world (32.1%). Despite producing standard goods Pakistan has not been able to establish brand name.

USA is also the largest exporter of surgical and dental instruments. Being the largest exporter it falls in the category of one those in the largest importing countries. It is worth mentioning that countries which are big importers are also large exporters of the same category of surgical and dental instruments. This may be one of the facts that Pakistan exports to other countries are being re-exported to other countries.
Pakistan has great potential in exporting a substantial quantity of surgical goods and earning a considerable amount of foreign exchange. Pakistan has all the advantages of having cheap skilled labour and worldwide reputation and it must make persistent efforts to improve its products and make favourable trade agreements with foreign countries.

Pakistani Surgical Instruments are very popular globally since Pakistan is the largest producer of it, so the quality of their products is best as it should be. Pakistan ranked top because of numbers of manufacturing plants located in the country. Sialkot, a city of Pakistan located in the province of Punjab is the hub for manufacturing quality surgical tools. Here are some facts about the surgical instruments industry of Pakistan.

Surgical Instruments Industry is an industry where Pakistan enjoys excellent skills and it has almost a century long skilled craftsmanship in the manufacturing high quality surgical instruments. For the last few decades, this industry has adopted the latest technology and equipments to produce the export quality surgical instruments. The whole industry is estimated at $30 billion across the world and Pakistan exported $303 million instruments during 2012-2013.

Pakistan mainly manufactures and exports surgical instruments for these health departments:

Diagnostic, Anesthesia, Vaccination, Suture, Plaster, Bone Surgery, Neurology, Tracheotomy, Cardiovascular, Lung Surgery, Dermatology, Ophthalmology, Otology, Rhino logy, Oral Care, Tonsil, Sterilization, Urology, Gynecology, Obstetrics and Intestinal & Stomach Rectum.

Some of the commonly used surgical instruments are forceps, scissors, pliers, surgical lights, cervical plates, pelvic fixation system, linear staplers, laparoscope sets, spinal fixation system, retractors, calipers, blades, electrosurgical units, oscillating saw and much more.

The Surgical Industry represents manufacturers and exporters of Surgical Instruments, Electro Medical Instruments, Body External Fixation Systems and Implants, Micro Surgery Instruments, Cardiovascular Instruments, Endoscopic and Gynecological Instruments, ENT Instruments, Respiratory Aid Instruments, Orthopediac Instruments, Holloware, Anesthesia Products, Hospital Furniture, Dental Instruments, Veterinary Instruments, Personal Beauty care Items and Beauty Saloon instruments.








[spoiler='pics]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















































[/spoiler]


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Gandhara University,Peshawar,Pakistan*





*Knowledge is Vision*

Gandhara University in Peshawar, Pakistan provides specialized training in the healthcare sciences. It is a private medical college chartered by the government of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province. The institutes that became Gandhara University were initially founded in 1995 by surgeon Muhammad Kabir.

*Component colleges*

The university encompasses specialized departments to include teaching in nursing, dentistry, pharmacology, public health, and paramedical technologies:

Kabir Medical College
Sardar Begum Dental College
Naseer Teaching Hospital
Gandhara College of Pharmacy
Wazid Muhammad Institute of Paramedical Technology
Farkhanda Institute of Nursing
Kabir Institute of Public Health

*Academic Programs*

MBBS
BDS
D Pharmacy
MPH
BS Nursing
BS Paramedical Technology
Laboratory Technology Course
Dental Technology Course





Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Umer Sharif (Actor & Stand-up Comedian)*

*The King Of Comedy; Umer Sharif*





Umer Sharif, also spelled Omer Sharif; (born in the town of Liaquatabad in Karachi, Sindh) is a Pakistani stand-up comedian, stage, film and television actor. His original name is Muhammad Umer, however he changed that to Omer Sharif later in his years.

*Career*

Umer Sharif, (also spelled Omer Sharif; born in the town of Liaquatabad in Karachi, Sindh) is a Pakistani stand-up comedian, stage, film and television actor, writer, director and producer. His original name is Mohammad Umer, however he changed that to Umer Sharif when he joined the theater and later changed that to Umer Sharif. He rose to fame due to his work on stage and his stage shows are considered among the most popular in Pakistan. 

He started his showbiz career in 1974 from Karachi as stage performer at the age of 14.He wrote and spoke in his plays that love your country and your nation. For the first time on audio cassette in 1980, his message was spread all over the world. At that time, there was no proper stage auditorium in Karachi and then he converted the cinema halls into state auditorium. From the 1980&#8211;1985, Karachi stage was made proper in the whole world. He started at parties with his friends as background musicians. Some of them now live in America. Born in an Urdu speaking family, Sharif became one of the most well known stage performers in Pakistan after his extremely popular 1989 comedy stage plays Bakra Qistoon Pay and Buddha Ghar Pe Hai. In both he starred with another comedy legend Moin Akhter. 

Much of the success comes from the fact that he started to record his shows and the videos were rented out. Yes Sir Eid, No Sir Eid, followed by Bakra Qistoon Pay were the first stage shows to come out on video. He is known in South Asia as the King of Comedy. He was rated as best comedian ever even by Indian audiences. Indian comedian Johnny Lever and Raju Srivastav called him "The God Of Comedy" in Comedy Circus. He is the Proud of Pakistan and a living legend. In India his videos are released by Music Track and are sold at premium prices across all stores. Even his students are rated as "Comedy Kings" as well as Shakeel Siddiqui, Sikandar Sanam and Rauf Lala. All are famous in India as the Champions.


*Response toward his play*

Bakra Qistoon Pay is considered to be the show that made stage plays what they are today in Pakistan. Before the advent of Bakra Qistoon Pay majority stage shows in Pakistan used to be classy with rather poetic dialogue. After Bakra Qistoon Pay (Goat on installments) stage shows became a vibrant, majorly comical (and often gritty) part of the Pakistani culture. It has also sparked many sequels. He has also produced films like Mr. 420, Mr. Charlie, Miss Fitna, etc. 

The popularity of Bakra Qistoon Pay also crossed the border into India as well and Umer Sharif became a famous name in India as well. He also was a judge in the famous Indian comedy show The Great Indian Laughter Challenge along with Siddu and Shekar Suman. Umer Sharif does his own show, on Geo TV called, "The Sharif Show," where he interviews a variety of actors, actresses, entertainers of all kinds as well musicians. Also from time to time, Sharif is seen as Masters of Ceremonies for various important events. 


*MAA Hospital*

The Maa Hospital is a charitable health centre organised by Omer Sharif Welfare Trust for providing efficient modern health service for people wherever needed specially for the Art community of Pakistan.

A group of people with a history of providing diverse social services joined hand in 2006 to established the Omer Sharif Welfare Trust. From this forum, members will work towards state of the art health centre that provides services free of cost.

He performed more than 30 countries includes; USA, England, Norway,Switzerland, Australia ,India, Canada, France, Saudia Arabia, Kuwait, UAE, Thailand, Hong Kong, Philippine, Singapore, Japan, South Africa , Nepal , Bangladesh etc ...


*AWARDS AND ACHIEVEMENTS*


Honorary Citizenship Given by Mayor of Houston (USA) 

1. Two (2) National Awards in 1992 for Movie Mr.420
a) Best Director 
b) Best Actor

2.  Ten (10) Nigar Awards. 
It is a record that in the 40-year's history of Nigar Award, 
none of the Pakistani Ator got Four (4) Nigar Awards in 1 Year.

3.  Three (3) Graduate Awards 
a) Best Drama Writer 
b) Best Actor 
c) Best Director

4.  Four (4) Awami Awards 
a) Stage Best Actor in 1984
b) Stage Best Director in 1988

5.  Cassette Melody Awards 
Best Award for Hat trick in Audio Cassettes

6.  One (1) International Emirates Award in Dubai

7.  Fauji Award a) National Defence College Pakistan Shield

8.  Two (2) Bolan Awards

9.  Musavir Awards

10.  Chicago (USA) Award in 1992

11.  Award in Los Angeles in 1996

12.  Waheed Murad Award

13.  Trend Changer Award from Karachi in 1993

14.  Lahore Press Club Award for Excellent Performance, 1996

15.  Jang News Paper Award

16. Khabrain Award

17.  Sadaaqat News Paper Award

18.  Award from Allama Iqbal Medical College

19. Tamgha-e-Imtiaz

20.  It is the first time in the history of Pakistan's film industry that the key of any city is presented to any actor. This honor is given to Mr. Omer Sharif by presenting him the KEY OF KARACHI CITY. 






Spoiler: &#8217;pics&#8217;



*Two Legends In One Picture : Moin Akhtar & Umer Sharif* 











*Umer Sharif with Wife*


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Sokhta Koh,Makran,Pakistan*


The coastal Harappan site at Sokhta Koh (also known as Sotka Koh), 'burnt hill' was first surveyed by an American archaeologist George F Dales in 1960, while exploring estuaries along the Makran coast, Balochistan, Pakistan. The site is located about 15 miles north of Pasni. A similar site at Sutkagen-dor (also spelled Sutkagan Dor) lies about 30 miles inland, astride Dasht River, north of Jiwani. Their position along a coastline (that was possibly much farther inland) goes well with evidence of overseas commerce in Harappan times. Based on pottery styles, it is estimated that the settlement belongs to the Mature Harappan (Integration) Era (2600-1900 BC).


*Topography*

Sokhta Koh is an outcrop of low hillocks in the Shadi Kaur (river) valley, surrounded by jagged, stratified hills north of Pasni. Presently, the river flows just next to the site while loops of old riverbeds meander nearby. Small rivulets and 'nullahs' mostly fed by rainwater, empty into Shadi Kaur, itself rather anaemic in the stark and dry countryside.

While the hillocks are about two miles in circuit, the visible remnants of the settlement, which occupy the south-eastern portion, are less than a mile around. The settlement itself is difficult to appreciate from the ground since no structures stand out in relief. Except for a few sporadic digs, the site has not been extensively excavated.

Dry ravines, which mark out the northern and southern boundaries, traverse the site. Also visible are signs of numerous open-pit ovens buried under rubble. Another noteworthy point is the lack of visible evidence of walled fortification.


*Buildings*


In the absence of detailed digging, little can be said about the architecture and buildings. However, at several places, erosion by elements reveals remnants of rooms in which stratified rock was used as a base, over which mud or mud-brick walls were raised. Absence of baked bricks, despite a well-established pottery industry, indicates that rainfall may have been low and hence not a threat to mud structures. Riverine flooding, if any, was also probably not a factor due to the siting of the settlement atop hillocks. An aerial view (picture, above) gives a clear indication of rectangular room foundations as well as alignment with the cardinal points of the compass.


*Pottery*


The site is strewn all over by hundreds of thousands of potsherds which constitute the visible detritus of the extinct settlement. Scores of open pit ovens for firing the pottery can also be discerned. It is tempting to think of this vast pottery-making industry as a sort of a 'packaging facility' for perishable commodities that were exported in exchange for luxury goods. The sherds are of kiln-baked ware that includes jars, plates, pierced colanders, lids with knobs and fine terra cotta bangle-shaped pieces. The pottery is wheel-turned and mostly pink, with a few buff samples. Some wares, particularly jars, have a reddish glazed band around the neck. The designs are a decorative feature of most pottery and are only of black colour. Designs are restricted to geometrical shapes and include horizontal lines of varying thickness, fish scale patterns, intersecting circles, comb-like patterns and wavy lines. Human and animal motifs are notably absent. 'Potters marks' are evident on the rims of some jars and pots. The complete absence of toys, seals, statues and jewellery, at least at the uppermost level, indicate a rather utilitarian environment. Further excavation is bound to reveal at least some elements that might mitigate the seeming socio-cultural isolation of this Harappan outpost.




Spoiler: pics









Computer-aided reconstruction of coastal Harappan settlement at Sokhta Koh near Pasni, Pakistan.







Aerial picture of site, un-retouched






Pottery jar excavated from the corner of a room at Sokhta Koh (Pointed bottom outlined)


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Football Manufacturing Industry,Sialkot, Pakistan (Largest Football Manufacturing Industry in The World)*

Pakistan&#8217;s city of Sialkot is hob of world football manufacturing. The premium quality handmade footballs of Sialkot have no comparison in quality and design. The footballs stitched and made in Pakistan are among the best sports brands footballs. During the footballs world cup in South Africa China made footballs introduced by Addidas but still more 45 million footballs during world cup football event were Sialkot made. 

Sialkot made footballs grabbed the attention of about 30% of football orders sold during the FIFA world cup 2010. The footballs used during the FIFA world cup 2006 were hand-stitched made in Pakistan, Sialkot. The Jabulani footballs used during the South Africa world cup were made using latest technology. Now the Sialkot football&#8217;s industry is also trying to update itself to compete with the world football manufacturing industry.

The Pakistan made footballs are appreciated all over the world although Pakistan itself is not among the Football playing nations. Sialkot is famous as the mini Manchester because of its quality handmade footballs. The Football industry of Sialkot is contributing a very sufficient amount to the GDP of country through its exports. The footballs of Sialkot are used in almost all world class football events such as English premier league. Adidas coordinate with different Sialkot football industries to manufacture copy footballs for world cup for about 5.5 million dollars. TajMahal Sports Company of Sialkot is working very hard for the progress of Pakistani football industry. Almost 40 football stitching centers are working in Sialkot. One football company of Pakistan has exported 2.5 million footballs in 2010. 

*Up to 60 Million Footballs a Year*


Demand for footballs is enormous, especially in years when there's a World Cup. Since the mid-1980s, Sialkot has had its own customs office, which means the manufacturers don't have to transport their goods to the port of Karachi. They call the freight center their "dry port." Last year the city opened a modern airport to allow the gentlemen from Adidas, Nike, Puma and Co to fly straight to Sialkot and to receive particularly urgently needed supplies per air freight. The Pakistani suppliers have a good reputation among global sports firms.

The factories of Sialkot supply 40 million footballs a year, and that number rises to 60 million in European Championship or World Cup years. That's an estimated 70 % (percent) of the global production of hand-sewed footballs.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Badshahi Mosque,Lahore,Pakistan*

The Badshahi Mosque means the 'Imperial Mosque' in Lahore, commissioned by the sixth Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb in 1671 and completed in 1673, is the second largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia and the fifth largest mosque in the world. Epitomising the beauty, passion and grandeur of the Mughal era, it is Lahore's most famous landmark and a major tourist attraction.

Capable of accommodating 55,000 worshippers in its main prayer hall and a further 95,000 in its courtyard and porticoes, it remained the largest mosque in the world from 1673 to 1986 (a period of 313 years), when overtaken in size by the completion of the Faisal Mosque in Islamabad. Today, it remains the second largest mosque in Pakistan and South Asia and the fifth largest mosque in the world after the Masjid al-Haram (Grand Mosque) of Mecca, the Al-Masjid al-Nabawi (Prophet's Mosque) in Medina, the Hassan II Mosque in Casablanca and the Faisal Mosque in Islamabad.

To appreciate its large size, the four minarets of the Badshahi Mosque are 13.9 ft (4.2 m) taller than those of the Taj Mahal and the main platform of the Taj Mahal can fit inside the 278,784 sq ft (25,899.9 m2) courtyard of the Badshahi Mosque, which is the largest mosque courtyard in the world.

In 1993, the Government of Pakistan recommended the inclusion of the Badshahi Mosque as a World Heritage Site in UNESCO's World Heritage List, where it has been included in Pakistan's Tentative List for possible nomination to the World Heritage List by UNESCO.

*History*

*Construction (1671&#8211;1673)*

Construction of the Badshahi Mosque was ordered in May 1671 by the sixth Mughal Emperor, Aurangzeb, who assumed the title Alamgir (meaning "Conqueror of the World"). Construction took about two years and was completed in April 1673.[2]

The Badshahi Mosque was built opposite the Lahore Fort, emphasising its stature in the Mughal Empire. It was constructed on a raised platform to avoid inundation from the nearby Ravi River during flooding. The mosque's foundation and structure was constructed using bricks and compacted clay. The structure was then clad with red sandstone tiles brought from a stone quarry near Jaipur in Rajasthan and its domes were clad with white marble.

The construction work was carried out under the supervision of Aurangzeb's foster brother, Muzaffar Hussain (also known as Fidai Khan), who was appointed Governor of Lahore by Aurangzeb in May 1671 to specifically oversee the construction of the mosque and held that post until 1675. He was also Master of Ordnance to Aurangzeb. In conjunction with the building of the Badshahi Mosque, a new gate was built at the Lahore Fort opening into the Hazuri Bagh and facing the main entrance of the Badshahi Mosque, which was named Alamgiri Gate after Aurangzeb.

Inscribed in a marble tablet on the entrance of the Badshahi Mosque are the following words in Persian:

&#8220;The Mosque of Abul Muzaffar Muhy-ud-Din Muhammad Aurangzeb Alamgir, Victorious King, constructed and completed under the superintendence of the Humblest Servant of the Royal Household, Fidai Khan, in 1084 A.H.


*Mosque under Mughal rule (1673&#8211;1752)*

When it was completed in 1673, the Badshahi Mosque was not only the largest mosque in the Mughal Empire, but also the largest mosque in the world &#8211; a record it would hold for 313 years until 1986. It was also one of the largest buildings in the Mughal Empire and the world. On a clear day, it could be seen from a distance of 15 km. The Badshahi Mosque elevated Lahore to greater political, economic and cultural importance in the Mughal Empire.


*Mosque under Sikh rule (1799&#8211;1849)*

On 7 July 1799, the Sikh militia of the Sukerchakia chief, Ranjit Singh, took control of Lahore. After the capture of the city, the Badshahi Mosque was severely damaged when Ranjit Singh used its vast courtyard as a stable for his armies horses and its 80 hujras (small study rooms surrounding the courtyard) as quarters for his soldiers and as magazines for military stores. Ranjit Singh used the Hazuri Bagh, the enclosed garden next to the Mosque as his official royal court of audience.

In 1841, during the Sikh civil war, Ranjit Singh's son, Sher Singh, used the Mosque's large minarets for placement of zamburahs or light guns, which were placed atop the minarets to bombard the supporters of the Sikh Maharani Chand Kaur taking refuge in the besieged Lahore Fort, inflicting great damage to the Fort itself. In one of these bombardments, the Fort's Diwan-e-Aam (Hall of Public Audience) was destroyed (it was subsequently rebuilt by the British but never regained its original architectural splendour). During this time, Henri De la Rouche, a French cavalry officer employed in the army of Sher Singh,[6] used a tunnel connecting the Badshahi Mosque to the Lahore Fort to temporarily store gunpowder.

*Mosque under British rule (1858&#8211;1947)*

When the British took control of Lahore in 1846, they continued the Sikh practice of using the Mosque and the adjoining Fort as a military garrison. The 80 cells (hujras) built into the walls surrounding the Mosque's vast courtyard on three sides were originally study rooms, which were used by the Sikhs under Ranjit Singh to house troops and military stores. The British demolished them so as to prevent them from being used for anti-British activities and rebuilt them to form open arcades or dalans, which continue to this day.


*Mosque's return to Muslims and restoration*

Sensing increasing Muslim resentment against the use of the Mosque as a military garrison, which was continuing since Sikh Rule, the British set up the Badshahi Mosque Authority in 1852 to oversee the restoration and return of the Mosque to Muslims as a place of religious worship. From 1852 onwards, piecemeal repairs were carried out under the supervision of the Badshahi Mosque Authority. Extensive repairs commenced from 1939 onwards, when the Punjab Premier Sir Sikandar Hayat Khan took on the task of raising funds for this purpose. The blueprint for the repairs was prepared by Nawab Zain Yar Jang Bahadur, the Chief Architect of Hyderabad Deccan.

It was not until 1852 that the British established the Badshahi Mosque Authority to oversee the restoration of the mosque so that it could be returned to Muslims as a place of worship. Although repairs were carried out, it was not until 1939 that extensive repairs began under the oversight of architect Nawab Zen Yar Jang Bahadur. The repairs continued until 1960 and were completed at a cost of 4.8 million rupees.


*Mosque under Pakistan (1947&#8211;present)*

Restoration work at the Mosque continued after Lahore became part of the new Muslim State of Pakistan on 14 August 1947, the mosque was returned to its original purpose, and extensive repairs were undertaken. By 1960, the Badshahi Mosque stood restored to its original condition at a total cost of 5 million rupees (1939&#8211;1960).

The Government of Pakistan established a small museum inside the Main Gateway Entrance of the Mosque. It contains relics of the Prophet Muhammad, his cousin Ali, and his daughter, Fatimah, donated by the Fakir family of Lahore who occupied high posts during Maharaja Ranjit Singh's rule.

On the occasion of the 2nd Islamic Summit held at Lahore on February 22, 1974, thirty-nine heads of Muslim states offered their Friday prayers in the Badshahi Mosque, including, among others, Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto of Pakistan, King Faisal of Saudi Arabia, Muammar Gaddafi of Libya, Yasser Arafat of the Palestine Liberation Organization and Sabah III Al-Salim Al-Sabah of Kuwait. The prayers were led by Mawl&#257;n&#257; Abdul Qadir Azad, the then Khatib of the Mosque.

In 1993, the Government of Pakistan recommended the inclusion of the Badshahi Mosque as a UNESCO World Heritage Site, where it has been included in Pakistan's Tentative List for possible nomination to the World Heritage List.

In 2000, the marble inlay in the Main Prayer Hall was repaired. In 2008, replacement work on the red sandstone tiles on the Mosque's large courtyard commenced, using red sandstone especially imported from the original source near Jaipur, Rajasthan, India and the Mosque is now almost restored to its original 17th century condition.

*Architecture and design*

The architecture and design of the Badshahi Mosque closely resembles that of the smaller Jama Mosque in Delhi, India, which was built in 1648 by Aurangzeb's father and predecessor, Emperor Shah Jahan. Its design was inspired by Islamic, Persian, Central Asian and Indian influences. Like the character of its founder, the Mosque is bold, vast and majestic in its expression.

The steps leading to the Main Prayer Hall and its floor are in Sang-e-Alvi (variegated marble). The Main Prayer Hall is divided into seven sections by means of multi-foil arches supported on heavy piers, three of which bear the double domes finished externally in white marble. The remaining four sections are roofed with flat domes.

The interior of the Main Prayer Hall is richly embellished with stucco tracery (Manbatkari), fresco work, and inlaid marble.

The exterior is decorated with stone carving as well as marble inlay on red sandstone, specially of lotiform motifs in bold relief. The embellishment has Indo-Greek, Central Asian and Indian architectural influence both in technique and motifs.

The skyline is furnished by beautiful ornamental merlons inlaid with marble lining adding grace to the perimeter of the mosque. In its various architectural features like the vast square courtyard, the side aisles (dalans), the four corner minarets (minars), the projecting central transept of the prayer chamber and the grand entrance gate, is summed up the history of development of mosque architecture of the Muslim world over the thousand years prior to its construction in 1673.

The north enclosure wall of the Mosque was laid close to the Ravi River bank, so a majestic gateway could not be provided on that side and, to keep the symmetry the gate had to be omitted on the south wall as well. Thus, a four Aiwan plan like the earlier Jama Mosque in Delhi, could not be replicated at the Badshahi Mosque.

The walls were built with small kiln-burnt bricks laid in kankar, lime mortar (a kind of hydraulic lime) but have a veneer of red sandstone. The steps leading to the prayer chamber and its plinth are in variegated marble.

The main prayer chamber is very deep and is divided into seven compartments by rich engraved arches carried on very heavy piers. Out of the 7 compartments, three double domes finished in marble have superb curvature, whilst the rest have curvilinear domes with a central rib in their interior and flat roof above. In the eastern front aisle, the ceiling of the compartment is flat (qalamdani) with a curved border (ghalatan) at the cornice level.

The original floor of the courtyard was laid with small kiln-burnt bricks laid in the Mussalah pattern. The present red sandstone flooring was laid during the last major refurbishhment (1939 &#8211; 1960). Similarly, the original floor of the main prayer chamber was in cut and dressed bricks with marble and Sang-i-Abri lining forming Mussalah and was also replaced by marble Mussalah during the last major repairs.

There are only two inscriptions in the Mosque:

one on the main gateway entrance
the other of Kalimah in the prayer chamber under the main high vault.


*Dimensions*

Courtyard: 528 ft 8 in (161.14 m) x 528 ft 4 in (161.04 m) (area: 278,784 sq ft (25,899.9 m2)) (the world's largest mosque courtyard) (compared to 186 ft × 186 ft (57 m × 57 m) for the main platform of the Taj Mahal), divided into two levels: the upper and the lower. In the latter, funeral prayers can also be offered.

Prayer Chamber: 275 ft 8 in (84.02 m) x 83 ft 7 in (25.48 m) x 50 ft 6 in (15.39 m) high, with its main vault 37 ft 3 in (11.35 m) x 59 ft 4 in (18.08 m) high but with the merlons 74 ft (22.555200 m). (area: 22,825 sq ft (2,120.5 m2))

4 Corner Minarets: 176 ft 4 in (53.75 m) high and 67 ft (20 m) in circumference, are in four stages and have a contained staircase with 204 steps (compared with 162.5 ft (49.5 m) for the minarats of the Taj Mahal).

Central Dome: Diameter 65 ft (20 m) at bottom (at bulging 70 ft 6 in (21.49 m)); height 49 ft (15 m); pinnacle 24 ft (7.3 m) and neck 15 ft (4.6 m) high.

2 Side Domes: Diameter 51 ft 6 in (15.70 m) (at bulging 54 ft (16.46 m)); height 32 ft (9.8 m); pinnacle 19 ft (5.8 m); neck 9 ft 6 in (2.90 m) high.

Gateway: 66 ft 7 in (20.29 m) x 62 ft 10 in (19.15 m) x 65 ft (20 m) high including domelets; vault 21 ft 6 in (6.55 m) x 32 ft 6 in (9.91 m) high. Its three-sided approach steps are 22 in number.

Side Aisles (Dalans): 80 in number. Height above floor 23 ft 9 in (7.24 m); plinth 2 ft 7 in (0.79 m).
Central Tank: 50 ft (15 m) x 50 ft (15 m) x 3 ft (0.91 m) deep (area: 2,500 sq ft (230 m2)).


*Architectural influence*

The Badshahi Mosque has architecturally influenced the design of the following mosques:

Sheikh Zayed Mosque, Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.
Sir Syed Masjid, Aligarh, India
Taj-ul-Masajid, Bhopal, India






Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Faiz Mahal,Khairpur,Pakistan*

Faiz Palace of Khairpur was built in 1798 as the palace of the Talpur family by the Khairpur Mirs. 
Faiz Palace is a magnificent structure of the Indus Valley and is a symbol of the Talpur glory. 

This building has a unique architectural design and seems it would have been designed by professional engineer. The look of Faiz Mahal is so fascinating,alluring ,stunning and picturesque.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Burns Road Food Street Karachi,Pakistan *

Burns Road is famous for its traditional food offerings such as Biryani and Karahi, Dhaga Kabab, Fry Kabab, Nihari, Haleem and fried finger fish. More specialties including Kheer, Rabri, Ras Malai, Ras Gulay, Lassi and Dahi Bara. There are a couple of Halwa Puri stalls too which serve Halwa Puri for breakfast.

The famous Lassi shops have been around since post partition period and also serve Milk with dry fruits. They also have Mango Shake (Aam Ki Botal) and Mango ice-cream during Mango season and Gajar Carrot Ka Halwa in winter. They usually open 6 or 7 am and stay open till 2 am midnight and later on weekends.

Burns Road also boasts of two well known sweets shops, Fresco and Bhashanis; that is a great boon for Desi sweets lovers. 





Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Gurdwara Dera Sahib Panjvin Patshahi, Lahore, Pakistan*

Gurudwara Dera Sahib Panjvin Patshahi - Shrine of Guru Arjan Dev (1563- 1606 A.D) Lahore : Gurudwara Dera Sahib is situated opposite Lahore Fort near Badshahi Mosque. This is the place where Sat Gur Arjun Dev Ji was martyred in the River Ravi facing the tortures inflicted by Chandu on 30th May 1606 AD.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Fairy Meadows,Diamer District,Pakistan*


Fairy Meadows, named by German climbers (German Märchenwiese, &#8243;fairy tale meadows&#8243 and locally known as Joot, is a grassland near one of the base camp sites of the Nanga Parbat, located in Diamer District, Gilgit-Baltistan. At an altitude of about 3,300 meters above the sea level, it serves as the launching point for trekkers summiting on the Rakhiot face of the Nanga Parbat. In 1995, the Government of Pakistan declared Fairy Meadows a National Park.


*Location*

Fairy Meadows is approachable by a twelve kilometer-long jeepable trek starting from Raikhot bridge on Karakoram Highway to the village Tato. Further from Tato, it takes about three to four hours hiking by a five kilometer trek to Fairy Meadows. The grassland is located in the Raikhot valley, at one end of the Raikhot glacier which originates from the Nanga Parbat and feeds a stream that finally falls in the River Indus. Since 1992, locals have operated camping sites in the area.


*Tourism*

The six-month tourist season at Fairy Meadows starts in April and continues until the end of September. Tourists lodge at the camping site spread over two acres, known as "Raikot Serai".


*Flora and fauna*

The grassland is surrounded by thick alpine forest. The high altitude area and north-facing slopes mostly consist of coniferous forest having Pinus wallichiana, Picea smithiana and Abies pindrow trees, while in the high altitude areas with little sunlight are birch and willow dwarf shrubs. The southern slopes are concentrated with juniper and scrubs, namely Juniperus excelsa and J. turkesticana. In the low altitudes, the major plant found is Artemisia, with yellow ash, stone oaks and Pinus gerardiana spread among it. Research has suggested similarities between Pinus wallichiana found in the meadows with a sister species, Pinus peuce, found in the Balkans, based on leaf size. Researchers have found thirty-one species of Rust fungi in the area.

Among mammals, a few brown bears are found in the region, with their numbers declining.Some musk deer, regarded as an endangered species, are also present.




Spoiler: pics



Fairy Meadows (Nanga Parbat in background)


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Sheosar Lake, Gilgit-Baltistan , Pakistan*

Sheosar Lake (also called Shausar Lake) is a lake situated in Deosai National Park, in Gilgit-Baltistan province of northern Pakistan.

The lake is at an elevation of 4,142 metres (13,589 ft) in the Karakoram-West Tibetan Plateau alpine steppe. Its approximate length is 2.3 kilometres (1.4 mi), width 1.8 kilometres (1.1 mi), and average depth is 40 metres (130 ft).



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Sukkur Institute of Business Administration (Sukkur IBA), Pakistan.*







The Sukkur Institute of Business Administration (Sukkur IBA)is a business school in Sukkur, Pakistan. The school is a public sector degree-awarding institute approved by Higher Education Commission and chartered by the Government of Sindh. 

*History*

In 1994, the school was established as Sukkur Institute of Business Administration . It was located initially in a hired public school building in Sukkur. At first, Sukkur IBA was affiliated to Institute of Business Administration, Karachi; it become independent in 2006. The institute is ranked 3rd among the five independent business schools of Pakistan included in the Higher Education Commission Pakistan Business School Ranking-2013).


*Departments*

The institute has four main departments;

Business Administration, with more than 1600 students doing their majors in the field of finance, marketing, human resources, entrepreneurship and agribusiness.
Electrical Engineering with specialization in Telecom & Electronics
Computer Sciences with specialization in computer science, IT and Software Engineering
Education Management

Along with these departments the institute runs three centers that facilitate student projects and careers:

Career Development Center .
Center for Entrepreneurial Leadership & Incubation
Office of Research, Innovation & Commercialization (ORIC




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Dr. Ruth Katherina Martha Pfau *

Dr. Ruth Katherina Martha Pfau NQA, HPk, HI (born 1929) is a German nun and a member of the Society of Daughters of the Heart of Mary who has devoted the last 50 years of life to fighting leprosy in Pakistan. In 1996, Pakistan was declared by the World Health Organization to have controlled leprosy, one of the first countries in Asia to achieve this goal.

*Early life*

Dr. Pfau was born in Leipzig, Germany in 1929. She had four sisters and one brother. After World War II when the Russians occupied East Germany she escaped to West Germany along with her family and chose medicine as her future career. In 1949 she studied medicine at Mainz. She was not satisfied with her life. She wanted to do something more: She joined a Catholic order and eventually went to Pakistan.

*Pakistan*

In 1960 Ruth decided to dedicate the rest of her life to the people of Pakistan and their battle against Leprosy outbreaks. She came to Karachi and visited a leprosy colony on McLeod Road behind the City Railway Station. Here she decided that the care of patients would be her life's calling. She started with medical treatment for the Leprosy patients in a hut in this slumquarter. The Marie Adelaide Leprosy Centre[4] was founded and social work for the leprosy patients and their family members was started by Dr.I.K.Gill. A Leprosy Clinic was bought in April 1963 and patients from all over Karachi, Pakistan and even from Afghanistan came for treatment.

Since that time the work grew fast and small treatment centres were established in Karachi and all over Pakistan, training for paramedical workers and social workers were given and health education started to get over prejudices and fear.

Dr.Pfau went to the far off areas of Pakistan where there were no medical facilities for leprosy patients. She collected donations in Germany and Pakistan and cooperated with hospitals in Rawalpindi and Karachi.

More than 70 relief centers operate in Pakistan. New centers are opening in the North West Frontier Province and Baluchistan, where a large influx of Afghan refugees has brought many patients suffering from leprosy.

In recognition of her service to the country, she was awarded Pakistani citizenship in 1988.

On 9 September 1999 Archbishop Simeon Anthony Pereira of Karachi celebrated a Mass at St. Patrick's Cathedral to celebrate Sr. Pfau&#8217;s 70th birthday.


*Awards and Recognition*

Ruth Pfau is recognised in Pakistan and abroad as a distinguished human being and has been awarded many prizes and medals. Sister Ruth Pfau was among recipients of civilian awards at President's House on Pakistan Day 23 March 1989. Sister Pfau received the Hilal-i-Pakistan award for her work with leprosy patients. Speaking at a function in Islamabad on 30 January 2000, to mark the 47th World Leprosy Day, President Rafiq Tarar praised Sister Ruth Pfau, who built up the National Leprosy Control Program in Pakistan, for working not only for those afflicted with leprosy, but also for those with TB. On the occasion of Pakistan Independence Day on 14 August 2010, the President of Pakistan awarded the very high civil award of Nishan-i-Quaid-i-Azam to Dr. Pfau for public service. she is being hailed as Pakistan's 'Mother Teresa'. 

*Honours*


1969: Order of Merit (Germany)
1969: Sitara i Quaid i Azam
Hilal-e-Imtiaz
Hilal-i-Pakistan
2002: Ramon Magsaysay Award
April 2003: Jinnah Award for 2002.
2004: Doctor of Science (DSc), honoris causa. Aga Khan University, Karachi.
2010 Nishan-i-Quaid-i-Azam for public service.



Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Sunway Lagoon,Karachi*







Sunway Lagoon one of Pakistan's premier Water Park, it is located just 5 minutes from Gharo Town and 50 Minutes from Karachi International Airport, on 42 beautifully landscaped acres, with huge lush green coconut trees,garden,comfortable and covered food court with dining tables and chairs, exciting water Slides, Asia&#8217;s Largest Lazy River, Water Channel, totally segregated Ladies Pool, Body Slides, Spiral Slide, Raft Slide and amazing Raft Bugi Bugi and Hill Slide.

The Quality of water in Park is the best, continuously treated and filtered through the most advance filtration System imported from Italy, keeping water sparkling blue, Sunway Lagoon can be compared with any of the international standard Park all over the world.


*Attractions*


1. Mega Pool with 4nos Slides
2. Children Pool with 3nos Slides	
3. Water Channel 
4. Central Pool
5. Ladies Pool with 2nos Spiral Slides and 1no Free Fall Slide
6. Free Fall Pool with 2nos Free Fall Body slides and 1no Bugi Bugi Raft Slide
7. Spiral Pool with 1no Spiral Body and 1 Raft slides
8. Lazy Pool (Asia&#8217;s Largest)
9 .Children Play Land.
10. Tube Shop
11. Lockers on Rent.




Spoiler: Pics
























































































































































































































































Cont ....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

Cont ....




Spoiler: pics & Tvc































































































































*Sunway Lagoon Water Park Karachi Full TVC :--D *

[youtube]pdmVCHKjL-M[/youtube]




End .....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Institute of Space Technology (IST), Islamabad,Pakistan*








Institute of Space Technology, also known as IST, is a chartered degree-awarding university located in Islamabad, Pakistan. It was established in 2002 under the auspices of the Pakistan National Space Agency. IST offers undergraduate and postgraduate education, and produces scientists and engineers in the field of Space Technology.It is one of the leading university of the Pakistan.In short span of time,It has achieved a lot of success in the field of science and research.

The university is determined to expand the public's awareness in the field of space and space technology. IST also bears the title of being the only institute of its kind in the entire Muslim World.

*Standings*

IST is considered as one of the best universities in the field of Space Technology in South Asia.

IST launched I-Cube Satellite in November 2013 from Russia and became first university of south Asia which has accomplished this mission so far. It is ranked by HEC as the 5th best university of Engineering & Technology in Pakistan in 2013.

*History*

The past century was host to many technological advancements resulting in a gradual progression towards the betterment of society. With the inception of Space Age, the technology of Space science as such; was convinced as being a vital force behind these advancements and had revolutionized them.

In this backdrop, it was decided to establish an educational institution that would impart specialized knowledge & education in the particular fields of space and related sciences. Under these concepts the Institute of Space Technology was founded in September 2002 offering undergraduate degrees in Aerospace Engineering and Communication Systems Engineering as its core disciplines.

*iCUBE-1*

Institute of Space Technology (IST) on 21-November-2013 launched Pakistan's first Cubesat satellite, iCUBE-1, onboard Dnepr launch vehicle from Yasny launch base, Russia. Its transmitted signal can be heard on VHF band. It has a mass of 1.1 kg & has a volume of 10 cm cube, it houses several sensors to collect data for scientific purposes. iCUBE-1 is a fully autonomous satellite and is capable of maintaining its health via its on-board computer. iCUBE-1 will open up a wide range of future experiments that can be carried on Cubesat in the domain of imaging, microgravity, biology, nanotechnology, space dynamics, chemistry, space physics and various other fields. Cubesats can also provide a test bed for developing satellite constellations for specific applications.

Spokesperson IST Raza Butt said, "iCUBE-1 has been launched in a polar orbit, 600Km above the surface of the Earth, and is designed to take low resolution images of Earth and other space objects." Initially, iCUBE-1 will transmit a Continuous Wave Morse coded beacon with message "iCUBE-1 First CubeSat of Pakistan." 


*Education*

In a short span of time since inception, the institute introduced new disciplines and departments, and established an additional campus at Karachi with the name of National Centre for Remote-Sensing and Geo-Informatics, or NCRG. The institute also collaborated with foreign universities of China and United Kingdom for economically granting the students with foreign degrees of Master and PhD programs.

The foreign universities include:

Beihang University (BUAA), China
Northwestern Polytechnical University (NWPU), China
University of Surrey (UniS), UK

*Departments*

At present, the institute holds the following Departments of;

Aeronautics & Astronautics
Electrical Engineering
Materials Science & Engineering
Mechanical Engineering
Space Science
National Centre for Remote-Sensing & Geo-Informatics
Humanities & Sciences

*Undergraduate degree programs (local)*


The undergraduate degree programs are all offered at IST, Islamabad campus. They include;

Aerospace Engineering
Electrical Engineering
Materials Science & Engineering
Mechanical Engineering
Space Science


*Postgraduate degree programs (local and linked)*

The postgraduate degree programs offered at IST, Islamabad campus are

Aerospace Engineering
Communication Engineering

The postgraduate degree programs offered at IST, Karachi campus are

Remote-Sensing & Geo-Information Science
Geo-Informatics
Spatial Information Technology

The Linked postgraduate degree programs offered at Beihang University, China are

Aerospace Engineering
Satellite Engineering
Materials Science & Engineering

The Linked postgraduate degree program at Northwestern Polytechnical University, China is

Aerospace Engineering

The Linked postgraduate degree program at University of Surrey, UK is

Satellite Communications Engineering

*PhD programs (linked)*

The Linked PhD program offered at Beihang University, China is

Aeronautics & Astronautics

The Linked PhD program offered at Northwestern Polytechnical University, China is

Aeronautics & Astronautics

*Annual events*

IST Youth Carnival (IYC):

It was called as "All-Pakistan Inter University Challenge". IST has organized the Challenge every year for four years. The event attracts participation from the universities/degree awarding institutes/post-graduate colleges in the Rawalpindi/Islamabad area as well as from the cities of Taxila and Peshawar. The event includes over a dozen extracurricular competitions such as dramatics, short film, all-rounder, Mushaira, and Battle of the Bands. Recently, the name of this event has now been replaced by IST Youth Carnival, or IYC.

World Space Week:

In 1999, the United Nations General Assembly declared 4&#8211;10 October as World Space Week. Pakistan is endeavoring to enter into the realm of Space Science & Technology and related applications. In past couple of decades IST has seen considerable advances in this field. The success of any space program relies greatly on public understanding and support. IST in collaboration with our National Space Agency (SUPARCO) is communicating the benefits of Space Technology to the public on regular basis. The institute has pioneered the observation of the International World Space Week in Pakistan. Walks, lectures and seminars are arranged in schools and colleges of the Twin-City area by students of IST. The week culminates with a full day variety show at the Institute that includes space quiz, poster competitions, space cinema and a musical concert.



Spoiler: Pics



















































































































































Cont .....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

Cont ....



Spoiler: Pics











































































*iCUBE-1*




































































End .....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Shalimar Gardens, Lahore , Pakistan*


The Shalimar Gardens , sometimes written Shalamar Gardens, is a Mughal garden complex located in Lahore, Pakistan. Construction began in 1641 AD (1051 AH) and was completed the following year. The project management was carried out under the superintendence of Khalilullah Khan, a noble of Shah Jahan's court, in cooperation with Ali Mardan Khan and Mulla Alaul Maulk Tuni. The meaning of the name Shalimar remains unknown, Russian scholar Anna Suvorova in her book "Lahore: Topophilia of Space and Place" has asserted that it is certainly an Arabic or Persian name since a Muslim King would never use a Sanskrit or Hindu name for a royal garden. The Shalimar Gardens are located near Baghbanpura along the Grand Trunk Road some 5 kilometers northeast of the main Lahore city. Shalimar Gardens draws inspiration from Central Asia, Kashmir, Punjab, Persia, and the Delhi Sultanate.


*Site history*

The site of the Shalimar Gardens originally belonged to one of the noble Zaildar families in the region, well known as Arain Mian Family Baghbanpura. The family was also given the royal title of 'Mian' by the Mughal Emperor, for its services to the Empire. Mian Muhammad Yusuf, then the head of the Arain Mian family, donated the site of Ishaq Pura to the Emperor Shah Jahan, after pressure was placed on the family by the royal engineers who wished to build on the site due to its good position and soil. In return, Shah Jahan granted the Arain Mian family governance of the Shalimar Gardens. The Shalimar Gardens remained under the custodianship of this family for more than 350 years.

In 1962, the Shalimar Gardens were nationalised by General Ayub khan because leading Arain Mian family members had opposed his imposition of martial law in Punjab.
The Mela Chiraghan festival used to take place in the Gardens, until General Ayub khan ordered against it in 1958.


*Architecture*

The Shalimar Gardens are laid out in the form of an oblong parallelogram, surrounded by a high brick wall, which is famous for its intricate fretwork. This garden was made on the concept of Char Bhagh. The gardens measure 658 meters north to south and 258 meters east to west. In 1981, Shalimar Gardens was included as a UNESCO World Heritage Site along with the Lahore Fort, under the UNESCO Convention concerning the protection of the world's cultural and natural heritage sites in 1972.


*The three level terraces of the Gardens*


The Gardens have been laid out from south to north in three descending terraces, which are elevated by 4&#8211;5 metres (13-15 feet) above one another. The three terraces have names in Urdu as follows:

The upper terrace named Farah Baksh meaning Bestower of Pleasure.
The middle terrace named Faiz Baksh meaning Bestower of Goodness.
The lower terrace named Hayat Baksh meaning Bestower of life.


*410 fountains*


From this basin, and from the canal, rise 410 fountains, which discharge into wide marble pools.It is a credit to the creativity of Mughal engineers that even today scientists are unable to fully comprehend the water systems and thermal engineering from architectural blueprints. The surrounding area is rendered cooler by the flowing of the fountains, which is a particular relief for visitors during Lahore's blistering summers, with temperature sometimes exceeding 120 °F (49 °C).

The distribution of the fountains is as follows:

The upper level terrace has 105 fountains.
The middle level terrace has 152 fountains.
The lower level terrace has 153 fountains.
All combined, the Gardens has 410 fountains.

The Gardens have 5 water cascades including the great marble cascade and Sawan Bhadoon.


*Buildings of the Gardens*

The buildings of the Gardens include:

Sawan Bhadum pavilions
Naqar Khana and its buildings
Khwabgah or Sleeping chambers
Hammam or Royal bath
The Aiwan or Grand hall
Aramgah or Resting place
Khawabgah of Begum Sahib or Dream place of the emperor's wife
Baradaries or summer pavilions to enjoy the coolness created by the Gardens' fountains
Diwan-e-Khas-o-Aam or Hall of special & ordinary audience with the emperor
Two gateways and minarets in the corners of the Gardens


*Trees of the Gardens*

Some of the varieties of trees that were planted included:
Almond
Apple
Apricot
Cherry
Gokcha
Mango
Mulberry
Peach
Plum
Poplar
Quince Seedless
Sapling of Cypress
Shrubs
Sour & sweet oranges

Numerous other varieties of odoriferous (fragrant) and non odoriferous and fruit giving plants.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Dr.Fareeha Zafar , "THE MOST EDUCATED WOMAN OF ISLAMIC WORLD" &#8211; UNESCO*

*"Dr.Fareeha Zafar got entitled as Most Elitist Educated Muslim Role Model Scientist."*







Dr.Fareeha Zafar , is from Lahore , Pakistan .She has received PhD in computer Sciences specialization in Mobile Cellular Networks (Telecom) from University of Derby- United Kingdom. She also has MBA-HRM-UK , M.Phill Comp.Sc &#8211; UK , M.Sc Software Engineering Pakistan, M,Sc Computer Networks and M.Sc Comp Science from Pakistan. Dr. Fareeha Zafar is cisco certified holding CCNA,  CCIT,  C-Voice and CCIE. Dr. F Zafar is member of UNESCO development of projects & planning on WHS in association with UNESCO ICT chair.


Dr. Fareeha has served as Faculty for Engineering /telecom & and Business over 14 years among which she taught 5years in UK. Currently she is employed with Higher Education Commission (HEC) Pakistan and deputed at Government College University Lahore, Pakistan.

She has been recently appointed as Full professor at Dept of Comp Sc. University of Nigeria, Nussukka.

She is In charge of Ph.D &#8211; Department of Computer Science GCUL, Pakistan, which is oldest & most profound one within Indo-Pak and Renowned for Producing 2 Nobel Laureates, one of which is Dr.Abdus Salam.

Dr. F Zafar is also Research Head for mobile & Communication Advancements with her International Research publication over 124 Journal paper and 2 Books published with Springer & IGI global series.

Dr. F Zafar is supervising 5 Ph.D scholars in Cellular Technology and holds Largest Research group in Pakistan comprising of 192 M.Phil students , which are directly engaged with her perusing their Research in Telecom/Comps .Sc & Business Studies.

European Entrepreneur ship Award -2012 : Small scale Software Development for economic Stability of Medium income Academic Groups .

Best Research Award among 20 Countries for ICT & cellular Integration for e-Govt Practices- IEDRC China 2013.


Moreover, she is also Vice President/ Member Board of Management of NGO,  Humanity Welfare Service Foundation (HWCF) to deal in following welfare services across Pakistan:

Education
Health Care
Free Treatments
Emergency Relief
Rehabilitation
Food Program
Clean Water Project
Employment Scheme
Community Services

and also Vice President (FBSP-Pakistan) which is fully funded Scholarship Awards for Pakistani Students to study In UK.

She is also associate to multiple foreign Universities for ICT & business Schools in Europe, Asia, and Africa. Dr. Zafar&#8217;s research includes e-Govt practices & polices, Cloud Computing , Wireless Sensor Networks , Mobile Communications, LTE , Mobile RF and Tele medicine. Her aim of research revolves around &#8220;Research for Welfare&#8221;.




Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Sheesh Mahal (Lahore Fort), Pakistan*

The Sheesh Mahal (The Palace of Mirrors) is located within the Shah Burj block in northern-western corner of Lahore Fort. It was constructed under the reign of Mughal Emperor Shah Jahan in 1631-32. The ornate white marble pavilion is inlaid with pietra dura and complex mirror-work of the finest quality. The hall was reserved for personal use by the imperial family and close aides. It is among the 21 monuments that were built by successive Mughal emperors inside Lahore Fort, and forms the jewel in the Fort&#8217;s crown. As part of the larger Lahore Fort Complex, it has been inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1981.


*Etymology*

Sheesh Mahal, in Urdu language, literally means 'Crystal Palace'. However, with its pietra dura decorations and intricate mirror-work inlaid into the white marble walls and ceilings creating gleaming effect, the lavish room has come to be known as 'Palace of Mirrors', and sometimes the 'Hall of Mirrors'. Similar halls are also found in the contemporary palace of the Agra Fort, and show influence on the later additions to Amber Fort and the Harimandir Sahib.


*History*

The solid brick foundations of Lahore Fort were laid in 1566 under the reign of Mughal emperor Akbar the Great on the location of an earlier mud-fort. To build the new fort, the Emperor brought experienced artisans after the completion of Fatehpur Sikri. Later, Shah Jahan converted the fort into a pleasure resort and added Diwan-i-Khas, Moti Masjid, Naulakha Pavilion, sleeping chambers, and Sheesh Mahal in to the complex. Sheesh Mahal is located within the Shah Burj (King's Pavilion) block that was actually built by his predecessor Jahangir. The chamber was exclusively used for private council meetings as part of the daily routine of the emperor, whereas the whole block was only accessible to the imperial princes, the vizier, and selected courtiers. The extension work of private quarters by Shah Jahan continued between 1628 and 1634. The distinctive Shah Jahani architecture is reflected in the extensive use of white marble and hierarchical accents of the construction. During the Sikh Empire, Shah Burj became Ranjit Singh's favourite place. He built a harem over the top of Sheesh Mahal. This was also the place where he used to display his prized possession, the Koh-i-Noor.


*Design*

The sheesh mahal was built by a famous architect of mughals. It was built in the middle of Akbar's rule. The façade, consisting of five cusped marble arches supported by coupled columns, opens into the courtyard. The engrailed spandrels and bases are inlaid with precious stones. The pavilion is in the form of a semi-octagon, and consists of apartments roofed with gilded cupolas and intricately decorated with pietra dura and convex glass and mirror mosaic (ayina kari) with thousands of small mirrors. The decorative features also include stucco tracery (munabat kari) and carved marble screens in geometrical and tendril designs. The roof of the central hall rises up to two storeys. The hall was originally decorated with fresco paintings that were later replaced with glass mosaic in different colours.


*Conservation issues*

The additional constructions carried out during the subsequent Sikh and British rules of Punjab on the top of Sheesh Mahal added to the dead load that made the structure vulnerable to collapse. In 1904-05, the plaster from the ceiling of main veranda fell apart, exposing the decay of internal wooden beams and the corroding roof. At this stage, the building was listed by the department of archaeology of British India in 1927 and the repair work was carried out. Similar problems arose in 1960s and were resolved through minor repairs. In 1975, Sheesh Mahal was listed as a protected monument under the Antiquities Act by Pakistan's Department of Archaeology whereas in 1981, as part of the larger Lahore Fort Complex, it became inscribed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. It was not until 2006 that the problems of the ceiling were comprehensively resolved and the structure was restored.




Spoiler: Pics


----------



## shart_attack

Some beautiful, downright _spectacular_ photography in this thread.

Even so, it just might be the scariest frick'n thread I've ever seen on an Internet message board.


----------



## shart_attack

keyboardwarrior said:


>



I'm guessing that Osama bin Laden lives ^ here ^ now.

Bet the air conditioning _sucks_. 

Mojo2


----------



## Shaam

Sadly, none of these picturesque locations amount much in terms of bettering Pakistan's hapless condition.

Its a shame, really. Pakistan was on an excellent path of development for the first 30-40 years post independence, probably moreso than India at the same stage, when they decided to shoot themselves in the foot and become state sponsors of Jihadism. Well, now the chickens have come home to roost it seems.


----------



## seeJudy

I indeed know 2 Pakistani women in my life. They're all in all very friendly. The 1st has left China and the 2nd is studying here. OK, I reckon someone here would say,'Oops, to my surprise, China is on intimate terms with a cradle of terror. They're a bird of the same feather. ...'  I miss the 1st Pakistani woman, who was such a gentle and clever woman ...


----------



## keyboardwarrior

Friends, Thanks for liking this Thread ....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Bushra Ansari (Comedian, Actress, Playwright)*








Bushra Ansari is a Pakistani television presenter, singer, actress, comedian, playwright, and author who started as a child performer in the 1960s and has remained a major TV personality for over four decades. She slso judged Pakistan Idol.


*Early life, Education and Family*


Born February 16, 1954 in Karachi, Bushra Ansari is the daughter of journalist and writer Ahmad Bashir. Following studies with Lahore's Lady Griffin School, she completed intermediate education at Lahore College for Women University and received a BA from Rawalpindi's Viqar un Nisa College for Women in 1977.


*Career*


Writing and performing


Ansari has written drama serials and plays including Neeli Dhoop (her first script), Makaan and Kucch Dil nay Kaha. Her 2010 serial, Dil hai Chhota sa, produced by Geo TV under Iqbal Ansari's supervision, was the highest rated serial drama of that period, controversially dramatising the Islamic marriage custom Nikah Halala. Ansari joined the jury board of Pakistan Idol in 2013.


*Awards and Achievements*


Ansari has won numerous awards, including the Pride of Performance Award in 1989 as well as presidential award from Pervez Musharraf and a Women's Achievement Award from Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto. She has hosted the Geo TV Sunday television show Brunch with Bushra, which featured in depth personal conversations with personalities from sports, show business, and politics, with particularly wide publicity generated by her interview with political leadership figure Altaf Hussain. She has also won PTV Awards for Best Actress. Bushra Ansari is also an accomplished actress and has won accolades at nearly every year's Lux Style Award.





Spoiler: pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Banbhore,Sindh,Pakistan*

Banbhore or Bhambore is an ancient city dating to the 1st century BC located in Sindh, Pakistan. The city ruins lie on the N-5 National Highway, east of Karachi. It dates back to the Scytho-Parthian era and was later controlled by Muslims from 8th to 13th century after which it was abandoned. Remains of one of the earliest known mosques in the region dating back to 727 AD are still preserved in the city. In 2004, Department of Archaeology and Museums Pakistan submitted the site for UNESCO World Heritage Sites.

*Legacy and importance in Sindh*

On 23 April 2014;Sindh government announced to make a new division (consisting of Thatta,Badin and Sujawal) with the name Banbhore Division to highlight historical importance of site.

*Location*

Banbhore is situated on the northern bank of Gharo creek, about 65 km (40 mi) east of Karachi in the Thatta District of Sindh, Pakistan. The city ruins are located on the N-5 National Highway between Dhabeji and Gharo.

*History*

The city of Banbhore dates from the 1st century BC to the 13th century AD. Archaeological records reveal remnants of three distinct periods on the site; Scytho-Parthian (1st century BC to 2nd century AD), Hindu-Buddhist (2nd century AD to 8th century AD), and early Islamic (8th century AD to 13th century AD). The city was gradually deserted after the 13th century due to change in the course of the Indus.

Some archaeologist and historians suggest that Banbhore is the historical city of Debal, which the Arab general Muhammad bin Qasim conquered in 711–712 after defeating Raja Dahir, the last Hindu ruler of Sindh. However, this identification has not yet been confirmed, though numerous research and excavation works have been carried out to link the two cities. Preliminary excavations in the area were first done by Ramesh Chandra Majumdar in 1928 and later by Leslie Alcock in 1951. Pakistani archaeologist Dr F.A. Khan conducted extensive studies and excavations in the site from 1958 to 1965. In March 2012, the Culture Department of Government of Sindh organised the first International Conference on Banbhore, where different experts and archaeologists presented their research on the site.

Banbhore may also have been known as Barbari or Barbaricon through the centuries but its has not yet been proven that these historical cities are the same.

*Ruins*

Archaeological findings show that the city consisted of an enclosed area surrounded by a stone and mud wall. The citadel was divided into eastern and western sections by a fortified stone wall in the center. The eastern part contains ruins of a mosque with an inscription dating to 727 AD, sixteen years after the conquest of Sindh, indicating the best preserved example of the earliest mosques in the region. The remains of the mosque were discovered in 1960. Remains of houses, streets, and other buildings have been found both within and outside the citadel. Contemporary stone buildings from the three periods are also uncovered in the area including a palatial stone building with semi-circular shape, a Shiva temple from the Hindu period, and a mosque. Three gateways to the citadel were also uncovered during excavations.

*Banbhore Port*

Banbhore was a medieval port city deriving its wealth from imported ceramic and metal goods, an industrial sector, and trade. The city was strategically located at the mouth of the Indus, linking it with rest of the Scytho-Parthian empire and international traders in the Indian Ocean. Archaeological findings show a half-submerged anchorage structure with solid stone foundation, which may have been used for berthing cargo boats. However, the port was abandoned when the Indus river shifted its position and the creek was silted.

*World Heritage Site*

The Port of Banbhore was submitted for induction in World Heritage Sites by the Department of Archaeology and Museums of Pakistan in January 2004. It is currently in the tentative list under the criteria iv, v, and vi of the cultural category.



Spoiler: Pics






























































































Floor of one of the earliest mosques in the Sub-continent dating back to 727 AD. Located in Banbhore.


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Deosai National Park , Gilgit-Baltistan , Pakistan*

The Deosai National Park aka (Roof of the World) is located in Skardu Gilgit-Baltistan province, in northern Pakistan. Deosai is accessible from Skardu District in the north and the Astore District in the west. Deosai means 'the land of Giants'. The park is located on the Deosai Plains of the Gilgit-Baltistan geographic region. Deosai is a tourist attraction and lot of tourists who visit Baltistan go to Deosai as well. Deosai Plateau which is the second highest plateau in the world after the Chang Tang in Tibet. In local Balti language, Deosai is called Byarsa, meaning ‘summer place’. The plateau is located at the boundary of the Karakorum and the western Himalayas.

*Geography*

Deosai National Park is at an average elevation of 4,114 metres (13,497 ft) above the sea level, making the Deosai Plains one of the highest plateaus in the world. The park protects an area of 3,000 square kilometres (1,200 sq mi). It is well known for its rich flora and fauna of the Karakoram-West Tibetan Plateau alpine steppe ecoregion. In the Spring season it is covered by sweeps wildflowers and a wide variety of butterflies.

*Deosai - Sheosar Lake (one of the highest lakes in the world)*

Deosai Lake, or Sheosar Lake from the Shina language meaning "Blind lake" (Sheo - Blind, Sar - lake) is in the park. The lake, at an elevation of 4,142 metres (13,589 ft), is one of the highest lakes in the world. Its length is 2.3 kilometres (7,500 ft), width 1.8 kilometres (5,900 ft) and average depth 40 metres (130 ft). It is located near the Chilim Valley on the Deosai Plains.

*Wildlife*

The Deosai National Park was established in 1993 to protect the survival of the Himalayan Brown Bear and its habitat. Having long been a prize kill for poachers and hunters, the bear now has a hope for survival in Deosai where its number has increased from only 19 in 1993 to 40 in 2005. During the last decade, a few but effective measures have been taken by the Government of Pakistan for the survival of Brown Bear in the region. In 1993, Himalayan Wildlife Project was founded with a substantial financial support from international environmental concerns. But the brown bear is still under threat.

The Deosai Plains are also home to the Himalayan Ibex, Red Fox, Golden Marmot, Gray Wolf, the Ladakh Urial, the Snow Leopard, and over 124 resident and migratory birds. Birds in the park include the Golden Eagle, Lammergeier, Griffon Vulture, Laggar Falcon, Peregrine Falcon, Kestrel, Sparrowhawk and Snowcock.



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Grand Jamia Mosque, Bahria Town , Lahore , Pakistan*









Grand Jamia Mosque is a mosque located in Bahria Town, Lahore, Pakistan which is the largest mosque in the country by covered prayer facility and is 7th largest mosque in the World. It was inaugurated on Eid-ul-Adha on 6 October 2014. It can accommodate 25,000 worshipers indoors, while the courtyard and corridor leading to the main halls of worship can accommodate a total of 70,000. The architecture is influenced by Badshahi Masjid, Wazir Khan Mosque and Sheikh Zayed Mosque, while its construction costs over 4 billion rupees (or approximately $ 40 million).


The structure comprises four minarets, each 165 ft tall, and a grand dome, which is surrounded by 20 smaller domes, while it's exterior consists of 4 million, handmade Multani tiles. Moreover, it is filled with custom-made carpets imported from Turkey and over 50 chandeliers imported from Iran.




Spoiler: Pics





































































[/SPOILER[/URL]]


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Indus Valley School,Karachi,Pakistan*






Indus Valley School of Art and Architecture is a not-for-profit degree awarding institution in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. The college was established in 1989, thereby empowering it to award its own degrees and was the fourth private institution of higher learning in Pakistan to be given a university status. As of 2008, IVS was the third highest ranking art and design university in Pakistan.

The degrees offered include a 5 year degree program in Architecture, and 4 year degree programs in Interior Design, Textile and Communication Design, and Fine Arts. The core degree courses are supported throughout the curriculum with liberal arts courses as well.

It was founded by Arshad Abdulla, Haamid N. Jaffer, Imran Mir, Inayat Ismail, Nighat Mir, Noorjehan Bilgrami, Shahid Abdulla, Shahid Sajjad, Shehnaz Ismail, and Syed Akeel Bilgrami.


*Programs*

Foundation Studies
Architecture
Interior Design
Communication Design
Textile Design
Fine Art
Liberal Arts
Postgraduate




Spoiler: Pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Cholistan Desert Jeep Rally, Cholistan Desert ,Pakistan*






Cholistan Desert Jeep Rally (or simply "Cholistan Jeep Rally" or also known as "TDCP Cholistan Jeep Rally") is a rally raid type of off-road race, organised by the TDCP in Pakistan. The event is annually run in the Cholistan Desert venue. It was first introduced in 2005 by Tourism Development Corporation of Punjab (TDCP). The event is run by the Government of Punjab. The rally helds near the Derawar Fort in Bahawalpur. Around 100 drivers and teams from all over Pakistan participate in the rally and almost 100,000 visitors witness the rally every year.




Spoiler: Pics


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Jaulian,Haripur District,KPK,Pakistan*

Jaulian are the ruins of an ancient Buddhist monastery in Haripur District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, Pakistan. The ruins are also quite close to Taxila in Punjab.

*Ruins*

The ruins at Jaulian date from the fifth century CE and consist of two main parts. These are 1) the main stupa and 2) the monastery and university of Jaulian. The ruins are situated on a mountain top. The form and building of the university at Jaulian is similar to that of Mohra Muradu, about 1 kilometre away.

*Main stupa*

The main stupa at Jaulian is badly damaged. It is surrounded by 21 votive stupas. Some experts think that a few of the votive stupas are actually tombs of revered monks. The statues at the stupas are mostly preserved. A number of these have been removed for exhibitions at museums. The original structure of the building of the Stupa along with the plaster is preserved at some places.

A statue of buddha with a hole in the navel is an odd artifact. It is called the "healing buddha". Pilgrims would put their fings in the navel hole and pray for the ailment of the patients. The inscription preserved under the statue shows that it was given by a friar "Budhamitra Dharmanandin". This inscription and a couple of others at this site show that the script was still used at Taxila in the fifth century CE.

*Monastery*

The monastery contained a number of rooms for the students in addition to a large pool for washings. There are 28 such rooms. The monastery consisted of a second floor with another 28 rooms. Stairs of stone to the upper floor are still preserved. Statues of Buddha are present in front of some of the rooms.

Each room had a window for supply of fresh air and as a source of some light and a niche to hold the lamp of the student. The windows are small at the outer end of the wall and become enlarged at the inner end to keep wild animals out. The rooms were plastered and decorated with painting. The outer wall of the monastery is well preserved, which is very smooth and straight.

The monastery included a kitchen. A stone for grinding spices for the food is well preserved as well as two stone mills that were used to grind different types of grains. A hole in one of the brickstones of the kitchen wall was used for placing large spoons.

The monastery was burnt in 455 CE by the White Huns and thus destroyed.



Spoiler: Pics





























































































Cont .....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

Cont .....



Spoiler: pics








































































End .....


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Mohatta Palace,Karachi,Pakistan*

The Mohatta Palace is located in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. It was built by Shivratan Chandraratan Mohatta, a Hindu Marwari businessman from modern day Rajasthan in India, as his summer home in 1927. The architect of the palace was Agha Ahmed Hussain. He built the Palace in the tradition of stone palaces in Rajasthan, using pink Jodhpur stone in combination with the local yellow stone from Gizri. The amalgam gave the palace a distinctive presence in an elegant neighbourhood, characterised by Indo-Saracenic architecture which was located not far from the sea.

*Features*

The palace has an area of 18,500 sq ft (1,720 m2) and its facade is trimmed with windows, stone brackets, spandrels, domes, balustrades with floral motifs and exquisite railings. There are nine domes, with a centre dome in the middle; while the windows in the front portion opening out into the garden are of blue colour and those in the rear area are arched windows with stained glass. The palace has large stately rooms designed for entertainment on the ground floor and more private facilities on the first floor, where there is a terrace provided with a shade from intense sunlight. The palace is solely made up of teak wood with a polished staircase, long corridors and doors opening within doors. The "barsati” (terrace) of the Mohatta Palace had a beautiful family temple dedicated to Hindu God, lord Shiva.

Mohatta Palace was a luxurious home built in the late 1920s, consisting of 18,500 sq.yards. The elegant palace is built on different levels and was a summer house for Mr.Mohatta for two decades before he left for India in 1947. There are three levels, basement, ground floor, first floor till you reach the roof. The basement that lies on the north side of the building is quite small and comprises a staircase going downwards towards a hot water pool chamber which has a connected changing room. They say it had a hot and cold water system attached, which would supply the water to the pool. Near the pool chamber are small ventilators, two on each side which may have been used as a source of sunlight and letting out steam. Similarly there was a door leading to a secret tunnel that leads from the grounds of the palace all the way to a subterranean Hindu temple less than a kilometer away. This tunnel was apparently built to provide a safe passage for the Hindu wife of Shivratan Chandratan Mohatta for her daily worship.

This tunnel still exists today, though over time it has caved in, and the entrance is blocked from both ends. Upon stepping inside the building is a corridor which connects to each room situated on the ground floor. The ground floor contains large stately rooms designed for entertainment two towards the right side of the entrance (north), two towards the left (south) and one at the back. The movement inside the building is through the great entrance into a spacious corridor that runs around a huge hall with ornate ceilings and a staircase on the South side.

There is a large square hall with seven openings leading into a corridor. The hall acts as a datum and around it the corridors are connected to the rooms where different activities are held. On the south between the two rooms is a solid teak wood, polished staircase connecting ground floor and first floor.

On each corner of the palace are octagonal towers, in which only two near the front entrance have spiral staircases which go up to the roof. At the far end, opposite the entrance is a room for entertainment which has few stairs on each side leading directly into the grounds at the back of the palace.

When viewed from outside, the ground floor has two very ornate windows on either side of the entrance consisting of three shutters in each. The same windows are on the north and south side as well, on either side of the stairs which lead from the rooms to the grounds. The octagonal towers have five windows each. In the same way there is a protruding ‘chhajja’ which goes all around the ground floor to provide shade.

The first floor has private facilities unlike the ground floor. Although this floor also has a large hall in the centre having ten doors which open into the corridor that frames it on two sides (north and south) and private rooms on the other sides (east and west). There are four large bedrooms with attached restrooms and dressing rooms. Each bedroom has two openings, more like ‘doors opening into doors’. The staircase on the south ends on this floor, leaving a passageway to the left which connects to the octagonal tower staircase that leads up to the roof. There is a similar staircase on the opposite end which leads up to the roof. Whereas the remaining two towers remain disconnected, just giving an outdoor view from the windows to each floor.

Similarly there are windows situated right above the ones on the ground floor giving a view of the vast grounds below. Also there are three openings into the large terrace on the first floor, which overlooks the Arabian Sea. Moreover, the roof top is perhaps the most interesting part of the building, giving an aerial view of the surrounding neighbourhood and the beautiful landscaping done in below.

The rooftop is connected by staircases coming all the way up from the ground floor, through the frontal north and south octagonal towers. The four octagonal towers are topped by chattris. In the middle of the towers, on both of the north and south side are dainty three portioned, rectangular chattris. Altogether there are nine domes, with a centre dome in the middle and smaller four domes around it. This is slightly elevated and is like a room overlooking the rooftop. It has stairs on the north and south side and the five domes are interconnected.

*Legend*

Various stories allege the presence of supernatural happenings at the Mohatta Palace. Some museum guides acknowledge that the building may be haunted, citing various incidents where objects have been moved from their original place, or shifted about. There are also rumours that the palace is haunted by ghosts of the British Raj era with guards having "felt" the presence of these spirits during the night. These claims however remain unverified and the guards themselves claim that no serious harm has been done.

*Exterior details*

Mohatta palace is an elaborate building with intricate details which are present in almost every portion of this magnificent building. These are in the form of carvings. The delicate designs include bird’s wings in the large windows, situated in the top right and left corners of the arches.

There are also peacock motifs in the stonework and they are found around each of the nine domes. Also there has been a lot of use of the scallop shape in upwards and downward positions around the lower areas, in the form of a strip going around the building and on top of the first and second floor windows that protrude outwards. There are also many floral motifs around the surrounding wall, between each scallop, such as marigolds. Hibiscus flowers too are found lightly carved between rectangular shapes underneath all the windows, which are on the sides of the doorways.

Similarly each window and doorway is framed by two large, intricately carved marigolds at the top right and left side of the arches.

Moreover the balustrade terrace, rooftop and octagonal towers have dainty knobs and a rectangular box like shape chiselled into each baluster.

Furthermore there are decorative brackets underneath each window, projecting ‘chhajja’, entrance ways, domes, all around the building which make it look more delicate to ones eye. Also each of the columns around the building has motifs and flowers engraved horizontally between spaces. These go all around the building in a horizontal line.

Similarly the five domes of the barsati have lines etched into them, giving them more form and texture, unlike the octagonal towers which are just plain except for the peacock carving which is present in all of the domes.

*Museum*

In 1995 it was purchased by the Government of Sindh for its conversion into a Museum devoted to the arts of Pakistan. As a result of the interest taken by the Government of Sindh who took over the ownership of the property and appointed an independent board of trustees headed by the Governor, to formulate recommendations on how best to adapt and use the palace. The trust was established to manage the property and ensure that it would not be sold or utilised for commercial or any other purpose other than that stipulated in the trust deed.Funds for the acquisition of collections for the museum and the construction of an extension will be raised by the trustees through private and public grants, donations and other fund raising activities.The Museum formally opened in 1999. Behind the building can be found a small collection of "English" statues such as Queen Victoria, soldiers of the Raj.

*Exhibitions*

Treasures of the Talpurs.
Qalam - The Arts of Calligraphy
Visions of Divinity - The Arts of Gandhara
Threads in Time - Costumes and Textiles of Pakistan
Miniature Paintings - A Revival
Sadequain, The Holy Sinner
The Tale of the Tile - The Ceramic Tradition of Pakistan
The Birth of Pakistan hosted by The Citizens Archive of Pakistan
The Rising Tide - New directions in art from Pakistan 1990 - 2010.
Rebel Angel: Asim Butt 1978-2010
Labyrinth of Reflections: the Art of Rashid Rana, 1992-2012



Spoiler: pics









Mohatta Palace Museum after renovation


----------



## keyboardwarrior

*Rama Meadows,Pakistan*

Rama Valley is thickly forested with huge pine, cedar, fir and juniper trees. The valley is about 3300 meters (10800 feet) above sea level and thus is snow covered for 7–8 months of the year. In summer, it becomes lush green; conditions favored by local shepherds.

From here one can trek to east side of the Nanga Parbat (also known as the Killer Mountain), the world's 8th highest mountain.



Spoiler: pics


----------

